# Can anyone shed some light on IUI odds?



## Smurfette

Hi ladies,

I've recently had our first cycle of IUI and am having trouble getting my head around the odds of it working and was hoping that someone could help me.

I had 3 large follicles (and one smaller one) and DH had 11 million :spermy: post wash (which we were told by our fertility nurse was a higher than usual number). What I don't understand is that if I have more eggs than usual, plus only the top notch :spermy: were used and put in exactly the right place at the right time why are the chances of conception only 10% higher than normal?

I'm trying desperately not to get my hopes up too much but until someone can explain the stats to me I'm finding it difficult not to!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Millnsy

Hi Smurfette,

Have a look at the thread I posted after my first IUI appointment, hopefully it will help to make sense of it all! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...98-intrauterine-insemination-information.html

Millnsy x


----------



## BabyChristie

Good luck Smurfette - all sounds a good base so lets hope the boys get swimming! :spermy:

Millnsy - very useful IUI info - thanks! Had my first scan today for first cycle at QMC - funny result as my lining was thicker that they would expect on day 5 and I also have a 1.3mm follicle, which may just be last month's fading away but I am going ahead anyway. You are a good example that it can work!


----------



## Smurfette

Thanks for that!!! Really helps to put things in perspective!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopesforababy

I was told that in most cases, only the largest/strongest follicule actually becomes an egg and ovulates. I had two large follicules and one smaller one, and was really hoping for a two egg OV this month. It would have been nice to have double the odds, but I'm good with just one! Baby dust!!


----------



## Rags

Hi, I'm not the best when it comes to statistics and I've not posted much but I just wanted to wish you all the best. I consider myself very lucky to have concieved on my 3rd IUI - I was 40 at the time so my chances weren't going to be great to start with, I don't think I was even being given a 1 in 10 chance. I am now over in 3rd trimester with 7 weeks until my due date. You hold in there.


----------



## Smurfette

Thanks rags!!!!! I love hearing IUI success stories!! Good luck with your last few weeks honey.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bebecake

Good Luck!!

I am on my 3rd IUI. I had three large follicles last month. I took the hcg shot... Don't know how many I actually ovulated. I'm not preggo yet... My husband had over 100 million sperm... which is pretty high... 

I am always wondering... with so many sperm how can they NOT find the egg?? Does he have stupid sperm :rofl:

I go in for my day 12 scan on Thursday, so we will see what happens this month. 

Good luck with everything. I know chances are low with IUI, but I have several frinds who got pregnant on their first round.


----------



## readyforbaby

I hear ya Bebecake! My husband had 40 million after the wash and I keep thinking, "how can one of them NOT make it to the egg?!?" Even though this was my first IUI though it was the month I produced the least amount of likely to O follicles so I am going to give it another month if this doesn't work.


----------



## hopesforababy

Readyforbaby- Do you have any news yet? Any symptoms that I could possibly be looking for since I'm about a week behind you?

Bebecake- Good luck with you IUI! What is a day 12 scan? I'm on my second IUI, but our count was only .2 million. I really do think sperm are stupid because they just swim around in there aimlessly and just bump into each other, and hopefully the egg! It takes a woman to help a man have any sense whatsoever! Ha!

And you say chances are low with IUI? How low? My dr. said about 30%, but I'm wondering if you've heard differently.


----------



## Smurfette

My fertility nurse said they had a 33% success rate for IUI (which I assumed was a general IUI stat but obviously not). Maybe it depends on the country or PCT (if you live in the UK)?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bebecake

hopesforababy said:


> Readyforbaby- Do you have any news yet? Any symptoms that I could possibly be looking for since I'm about a week behind you?
> 
> Bebecake- Good luck with you IUI! What is a day 12 scan? I'm on my second IUI, but our count was only .2 million. I really do think sperm are stupid because they just swim around in there aimlessly and just bump into each other, and hopefully the egg! It takes a woman to help a man have any sense whatsoever! Ha!
> 
> And you say chances are low with IUI? How low? My dr. said about 30%, but I'm wondering if you've heard differently.

It is about 30% for people who do not have issues... Most of us in LTTC have issues, so our chances are lower. For example... I have stage 2 endo and unexplained infertility, so my chances to conceive without help is about 8%... Yeah, that low... With IUI they go up to about 15-20%, so not really good... Normal people with regular fertility have about a 20-25% chance every month... so even with the IUI I am not normal. It could be different for everyone depending on your challenges. 

This is my third and last time to throw away money... but there is always hope, so I think that is why we do it...?


----------



## readyforbaby

Unfortunately I think I am out. My only hope is that I had a strange and sharp pain today that lasted about 20 seconds but it was like a huge gas bubble or cramp on my left side and low. I am hoping by some miracle it is implantation. Wish I had more to report! Keep us posted too! 2 girls on another message board I am on got pregnant this month from IUI so it definitely happens! Good luck :)


----------



## readyforbaby

Just to update... it worked!! I am very cautious but definitely pregnant - just got another positive. There is hope!


----------



## hopesforababy

Congratulations ReadyforBaby!! Hopefully this is the month for all of us IUI'ers!! I've got one more week until I find out! Wishing you a blessed pregnancy!


----------



## readyforbaby

Thank you!!! FX for a sticky bean for you as well. I know how long the 2ww is. I will keep you posted and you better keep me in the loop as well!! :)


----------



## Deeni

Congrats, readyforbaby! Hope you have a H&H 9 months!!! I just did my first IUI yesterday so you def gave me some hope!


----------



## Smurfette

Gasp!!! Congratulations readyforbaby!!!!!!!

Have an amazing 9 months. Hopefully it's a good omen for all of us IUIers this month!!!

So pleased for you!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyforbaby

Thank you so much! I am a bit worried as my tests aren't darkening but I go into today for a blood test then they check again Wednesday to make sure the amount is doubling... I will let you know. FX for a sticky bean for me. 

I do hope it is a good omen for all you first time IUIers like myself! :)


----------



## Joli

Congratulations readyforbaby!! What fantastic news to start the new year! 

I hope you ladies don't mind me joining your thread...a quick backgound on me, I have problem ovulating (after being on the pill for 10 years). I was on clomid 2 cycles, and just started Gonal-F this cycle, and will be doing IUI for the first time. DH did 2 spermy tests - first one was fine except for super low motility, second test showed great motility, but only 4% morphology! So we make a right pair! haha I'm not sure what our chances of success are, but with his spermys not great, I think the FS said today our chances were about 10%. We'll try for 3 cycles, and if it doesn't work, we'll have to move on to IVF. Fx'd it works!!

Smurfette - you must be testing soon??


----------



## Smurfette

Official test day is Saturday (23rd January) if :witch: doesn't get me before then. I'm a complete wreck to be honest. I can't bear the thought of seeing yet another :bfn: and just want to know either way. I'm day 28 today and my cycles are normally between 28 and 30 days so if you get a spare second think positive for me!!!!!

:dust: and :hugs: for everyone.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joli

Hi Smurfette - Fx'd for you!! So you had your IUI on Jan 6th? Are you going to start testing before 23rd? BABY DUST!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Smurfette

Yeah, IUI on 6th. Probably won't test early just because I couldn't bear another negative test. It's dificult but going to try and hold my nerve until Saturday!!!

Thanks for the dust lovely
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopesforababy

Oh Honey! I'll be thinking about you the next few days and hoping that the damn :witch: stays away from all of us!! And I know what you mean about seeing a :bfn:. I don't even test anymore because I can't bear the thought of only seeing one line. Fingers crossed and lots of :dust:


----------



## readyforbaby

Hi Smurfette. I am thinking of you and hoping you have a little bean snuggling in! Keep us posted. :) :dust:


----------



## Joli

Smurfette - I totally understand what you mean about horrible bfn's. I'm really hoping this will be your month!!! :)

hopesforababy - are you doing IUI this month?


----------



## hopesforababy

Yes, I am doing IUI for the second time this month. I had it done on the 10th. What about you Joli?


----------



## Joli

I'll be having IUI for the first time this month - I'm on Gonal-F right now, and hopefully should be ready for IUI around 30 Jan - 2 Feb. Unfortunately, I have ovulation problems and DH's sperm have poor morphology, so we're hoping this will help!! I think it's so fantastic that you are TTC after everything you and DH must have been through last year. What day will you be testing? I'll keep my Fx'd for you! :)


----------



## readyforbaby

Any news ladies? hang in there those of you waiting to test and lots of babydust!


----------



## Joli

Smurfette, it's your testing day!! Any good news??? :)


----------



## mrssunshine78

big congrats to al u pregnant ladies. This has given me hope, we have unexplained infertility and are giving clomid a go for 3 months and then after that we're trying IUI, our consultant said there's a 10-15% chance with this, not sure why this is less than you guys have reported. Anyway just to say you have given me hope.

hope you all have healthy pregnancies

xx


----------



## Joli

Hey Mrssunshine - best of luck with the clomid! I think there's a higher chance of success when you have unexplained fertility. I was on clomid for 2 cycles, but that's because I haven't ovulated since coming off the pill. Have you had DH's spermys tested? Mine got his tested, and they weren't great - first test showed very poor motility, and second test had good motility but poor morphology! So we apparently only have a 10% chance with IUI...but that's better than 0%! I hope to hear good news from you soon! x


----------



## HNISophie

Thanks all for posting these! I go for my first IUI tomorrow. (I was searching for odds with 3 follicles.) Our big success is that my husband started with 3 million count in September, and his most recent analysis there were 40 million! Don't know if we could conceive naturally now with the change in count, but I'm going to be 38 next month, and he just turned 50 - so, I say, lets increase the odds. (Before I start to see issues - as of now, I'm not having any issues myself, or he starts to get cold feet - because of his recent birthday.)


----------



## Dancingkaty1

HNISophie said:


> Thanks all for posting these! I go for my first IUI tomorrow. (I was searching for odds with 3 follicles.) Our big success is that my husband started with 3 million count in September, and his most recent analysis there were 40 million! Don't know if we could conceive naturally now with the change in count, but I'm going to be 38 next month, and he just turned 50 - so, I say, lets increase the odds. (Before I start to see issues - as of now, I'm not having any issues myself, or he starts to get cold feet - because of his recent birthday.)

wow how did he improve his count to 40 million???? my dh started off with 18 million then it increased to 21 million, that was last sept so he is due another test soon....he has been taking wellmans conception & zinc pills everyday since oct & was on fertileaid 4 men from aug-oct. xx


----------



## HNISophie

Dancingkaty1 said:


> wow how did he improve his count to 40 million???? my dh started off with 18 million then it increased to 21 million, that was last sept so he is due another test soon....he has been taking wellmans conception & zinc pills everyday since oct & was on fertileaid 4 men from aug-oct. xx

Well, his urologist wanted him on both zinc & magnesium. I bought the 1aDay over 50 formula (it was the only one with 100% of the daily zinc requirement) and an additional magnesium only pill. The big change, however, was that on Dec 1 he stopped using a certain substance that is now legal for medicinal purposes in a few states. He had done that recreationally for about 30 years. 6 weeks off it & his count shot up. He also has a physical issue...a botched surgery for 2 undescended testicles when he was an infant. They took one & messed up the other one... We had blamed that for the lousy count, but it looks like it was the "other" thing...which is great, because that's controllable. I'll let you know what the count was when we get back from the IUI tomorrow!


----------



## Joli

Hey Sophie - how did your IUI go? I should be having mine sometime this week, depending on how my follicles go. I think 3 eggs is ideal - a lot of docs won't even do IUI if you have more than 4 eggs, because of the risk of triplets and quads. That's awesome about your DH's spermys - mine did a count which was really bad, only 14% motility, and then 1 month later, did another test and had 51% motility, 40m count but only 4% morphology. So I have no idea how we're going to go with IUI, but fx'd! 

Do you ovulate naturally? I have been on clomid for 2 cycles, and am on Gonal-F this cycle, but my follies seem to be taking forever to grow!!

I hope everything went well for you! :)


----------



## HNISophie

So...the update...
We had our IUI on 1/30. His count was 50m after the wash!! I did not feel a thing with the IUI (really...nothing at all...I didn't even know she did it). 
About 5 days ago, my breasts started to hurt - alot! That never happens...I finally understand what a bra is for...
So, I'm on my 10th day after that & I'm spotting. This morning there was some very pink blood. I want to say that it looks very different from my usual spotting. But I may be grabbing at straws.
According to regular cycle (that is usually a short luteal phase), I should get my p on Thursday (my birthday!), but the doc said that because of clomid it would be more like Saturday. I hope she's right. When I had my blood checked on Friday my Progesterone was normal level - so no Progesterone suppositories (I think normally at that point its on the low side).
I took a two hour plane ride last night and had a 15 minute massage before getting on the airplane. Now I'm thinking that one of those things messed up the potential pregnancy. Is that crazy?? 
Here's to hoping its implantation bleeding. Two days ago I was sad because I hadn't had implantation bleeding. Now, I scared that its my period! Why is this so hard?


----------



## HNISophie

I told my story...so...how was your IUI??? Did you have it?


----------



## BigFoot1980

HNISophie said:


> So...the update...
> We had our IUI on 1/30. His count was 50m after the wash!! I did not feel a thing with the IUI (really...nothing at all...I didn't even know she did it).
> About 5 days ago, my breasts started to hurt - alot! That never happens...I finally understand what a bra is for...
> So, I'm on my 10th day after that & I'm spotting. This morning there was some very pink blood. I want to say that it looks very different from my usual spotting. But I may be grabbing at straws.
> According to regular cycle (that is usually a short luteal phase), I should get my p on Thursday (my birthday!), but the doc said that because of clomid it would be more like Saturday. I hope she's right. When I had my blood checked on Friday my Progesterone was normal level - so no Progesterone suppositories (I think normally at that point its on the low side).
> I took a two hour plane ride last night and had a 15 minute massage before getting on the airplane. Now I'm thinking that one of those things messed up the potential pregnancy. Is that crazy??
> Here's to hoping its implantation bleeding. Two days ago I was sad because I hadn't had implantation bleeding. Now, I scared that its my period! Why is this so hard?

Hope you get your :BFP: Sending you Loads of Sticky dust! 
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey Sophie - I asked the doc about flying after IUI and he said it was no problem. I really hope this works for you - the sperm count and everything sounds ideal! I am keeping me fx'd for you! When will you test?

It actually took me until today (CD24) for my follies to be ready! So I am having my IUI this Friday. We had a holiday to Cape Town, South Africa booked, and because it took so long for my follies, I have had to arrange to have my IUI here!! We will be flying back home at 5dpo, so I really hope flying doesn't affect chances of any potential pregnancy - we will be on a 14 hour flight! I will let you know how everything goes! X


----------



## HNISophie

Good luck tomorrow with the IUI!! Must be a challenge to have it in an unfamiliar place... I'll be thinking of you at 1am Philadelphia time (or about then!)

I'm still hopeful that my bleeding may have been implantation bleeding. I still (this is the 3rd day) haven't gotten a proper period and right now all signs say it has stopped. As of this morning, the doc says its not impossible that I could be pregnant. At first they said day 11 after ovulation was too late for implantation bleeding. So, I've already told myself and my hubby that I'm not...complete with crying and drowning my sorrows with a bit of wine. We'll see if anything changes. 

The most confusing thing is I'm not sure how the clomid affects your period. Could it be the clomid that's making it wierd? I don't know. Mine is usually predictable & always the same, and this is still very different.

Today is my birthday. When i make a wish blowing out the candles, you know what it will be!


----------



## Joli

Happy Birthday Sophie!! It is my birthday next week! :) I don't think 11dpo is too late for implantation spotting - if you read online, it says implantation can take place anywhere between 6-12 days, so I don't think you're out yet! I think the only real side effect of clomid is that it can thin your uterus lining, which is why my doc only put me on it for 2 months before going onto injectables. What day does AF usually come for you? I hope all your birthday wishes come true! X


----------



## HNISophie

Hi Joli & everyone else. Well, I took a home test yesterday and a blood test today that confirmed that as of this moment, the IUI worked!! :happydance: The spotting continues, so I'm not in the clear yet. The doctor's office has thrown around "chemical pregnancy". But since I am out-of-town this week, we won't be able to check up on things officially until Monday. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing my husband tomorrow after having been away from him all week! It was not fun to be on the roller coaster alone. Looking forward to confirm with more news early next week.
How did your IUI go Joli?


----------



## mrssunshine78

HNISophie said:


> Hi Joli & everyone else. Well, I took a home test yesterday and a blood test today that confirmed that as of this moment, the IUI worked!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Joli said:


> Hey Mrssunshine - best of luck with the clomid! I think there's a higher chance of success when you have unexplained fertility. I was on clomid for 2 cycles, but that's because I haven't ovulated since coming off the pill. Have you had DH's spermys tested? Mine got his tested, and they weren't great - first test showed very poor motility, and second test had good motility but poor morphology! So we apparently only have a 10% chance with IUI...but that's better than 0%! I hope to hear good news from you soon! x


Hi sorry its taken so long to reply!

how did your IUI go?

i've taken clomid this month its messed my ov dates about a bit, should ov tomorrow, but my follicle looks like it'll be sunday at the earliest, more likely monday

hubby had his SA done quite a while ago, but everything looked fine

x


----------



## Joli

Ooohhh - Sophie, congrats!!! I hope this is a sticky one for you!! I really hope everything turns out ok. Do keep us posted! 

Mrs. Sunshine - don't worry about the delay :). Go get that eggy!!

As for me, I had my IUI today!! We were really tired cause we had to get up super early to get to the clinic. DH had a washed sperm count of 15 millon - I am not sure if this is particularly good or not.... FS said 20million would have been ideal, 10mil is no good, and 15mil is kind of in between, so we'll see! It wasn't painful, just felt like a pap smear. How many hours after your trigger shot did you gals have your IUI? Mine was 36 hours, but I don't think I had O'd before IUI since my temp hadn't dropped this morning. Ovaries on the left (with 1-2 follies) have felt very heavy all day, so I think that shows I have O'd. We will BD again tonight just to cover all bases!! ...sooooo hope this will work. 15 million, surely one can find an eggy?!?!


----------



## lmel16

Hi all,

Hope you dont mind me joining your post.
My husband and i are starting IUI. I have PCOS but responding well to Clomid. My husband has a low sperm count of 17mil.
We Had our first scan today, due another on wednesday (i have one follicle on my right ovary that is 13mm at the moment) they suspect that we will have the IUI on Friday.

I just wanted to ask what to expect, i.e what the protocol is for before and after? they said they will go through everything nearer the day but i just wondered now? 
Any information would be greatly appreciated.

thanx mel


----------



## 3yearsttc

My odds seemed perfect, and I had 2 IUIs which didn't work. Turns out I had high prolactin levels. I have to wait a month and try again. My dr says he has about 50% success with IUIs and tries 3 times before IVF. Hope this helps!


----------



## BigFoot1980

lmel16 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining your post.
> My husband and i are starting IUI. I have PCOS but responding well to Clomid. My husband has a low sperm count of 17mil.
> We Had our first scan today, due another on wednesday (i have one follicle on my right ovary that is 13mm at the moment) they suspect that we will have the IUI on Friday.
> 
> I just wanted to ask what to expect, i.e what the protocol is for before and after? they said they will go through everything nearer the day but i just wondered now?
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanx mel

Good Luck! I haven't had an IUI but thought u may find this helpful.

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0


----------



## Joli

Hi Imel - sorry for the late response, I couldn't get online the last few days! That's great that you're responding so well to clomid. IUI is a piece of cake - no BD 48 hours beforehand so that DH's spermys can build up (especially if count is an issue) and then he'll make his deposit, and 1-1.5 hours later, they will put a small cathetar inside you, and it really just feels like you're getting a pap smear. I stayed lying down for 10-15 mins, and it was over just like that. I had no pain or bleeding afterwards. My ovaries were a bit tender for a few days after, but that could be because I have PCOS. My DH's sperm count wasn't great, but wasn't too bad, 15m after wash, but his morphology was only 4%, so we're not that hopeful...but I suppose you never know! I guess we'll find out in a week... As 3yrsttc mentioned, we're going to try IUI 3 times, and if it doesn't work, we'll have to move onto IVF. This was just our first time.

Best of luck tomorrow!! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## 3yearsttc

Yes, it's fast and easy... Just no crazy exercise after. Hope you have better luck than me!


----------



## Joli

Hi Sophie - has the spotting stopped now? 

Imel - are you having your IUI today?

Good luck girls!! I'll be testing in 5-7 days... bb's have been sore since the IUI, but this is quite normal for me around O... no other symptoms yet (I'm currently 7 dpo). Fx'd!


----------



## Joli

3yearsttc said:


> Yes, it's fast and easy... Just no crazy exercise after. Hope you have better luck than me!

are you doing your 3rd IUI?


----------



## HNISophie

Well the spotting stopped after 3 days, and on the 2nd blood test we found out that HcG is progressing nicely. I don't know the numbers :( so I can't help there. Joli - my first symptom was that my bbs hurt like I have never felt before! The other was that my husband cleaned the bathroom & all the chemical smells smelled really "wrong" to me. I can't wait to hear how your test goes!!! 
As far as having the IUI goes, my doctor told me no exercise for 2 weeks...but that was the only restriction. I actually went to work after (which happened to involve sitting down that day, but there were definitely no after effects.)


----------



## Joli

Aww, Sophie, that's awesome!! I'm on a thread with another girl, and she is progressing nicely, and also had spotting for a few days. I didn't know about no exercise... no gym for me tomorrow! what a great excuse! haha :) I'm worried my bb's are less sore today...think that might be progesterone lowering :( Oh well, I guess I'll know more soon! x


----------



## Joli

I'm at 10dpiui, and got a BFP!!! The line is faint, but it's there!! I did a test in the morning, lunch and evening with different types of early tests, and all BFP!! This was my first round of IUI! I will get some bloods done to reconfirm, and will test again in the morning. Pics attached!!
 



Attached Files:







Test3 22-2-10.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 11









Test3 invert 22-2-10.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BigFoot1980

congrats Joli!
:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Thanks bigfoot! I honestly had no idea IUI could really work first time round. For any of you reading having your first IUI, there's several girls on this thread where IUI has worked first time round! :)


----------



## wantingmore

I have 3 more days until I can test. I want to early test, but since I had the Hcg trigger shot, I can get a false positive from testing too soon. Had the trigger on the 10th, IUI on the 11th, and was told not to test before the 25th or it could be false positive....3 days and counting....praying so hard for my BFP!


----------



## Joli

Hey wantingmore, I had my IUI on the 12th! I was told I could get a false positive also, but my test was darker today than yesterday! The nurse said that was a good sign of hcg on the rise, so I have had a blood test today, and will probably have another later this week!


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi girls, I've been stalking this post for a while so hope you don't mind me joining you? Congratulations to all of you with BFP's - fantastic news! :happydance:

I had my second IUI on 10th Feb, trigger on 8th so I'm 13 dpIUI today. Clinic told me to expect AF tomorrow (i'm on progesterone pessaries this time too as I started to bleed 12dpIUI last time). I have had cramps in my lower back and sometimes in my abdomen over the past few days that make me think AF is just around the corner, but they've eased off a bit today. Have loads of symptoms - headache, sore swollen boobs, nausea, tired, extremely emotional - but I think these are pessary side effects. I'm too terrified to test so I'm just sitting it out praying that AF doesn't arrive.... It's so hard!


----------



## Joli

Hey babychristie - welcome!! I think it is possible to have symptoms from the hcg trigger, I got sore bb's, and then they eased a bit, but never went away, which is what made me think that I could be +ve, plus I had some strange cramping/twinges around 7dpo. I tested on 10dpiui, I know it was early, but I couldn't wait! Today is 11dpiui, and the line is darker. I got bloods done, and it's confirmed! My beta hcg is 62 today! So I'll have another blood test in 2 weeks to make sure everythig is progressing. I really really hope this is it for you! Do you and DH have unexplained fertility or somethin specific, whichis why you are trying IUI? Are you doing it with clomid? I tried clomid twice (no IUI), and then went onto Gonal-F injections. Why did the clinic tell you that they expect AF to be due tomorrow? Fx'd for you!! Please do send us an update :) x


----------



## BabyChristie

Joli said:


> Hey babychristie - welcome!! I think it is possible to have symptoms from the hcg trigger, I got sore bb's, and then they eased a bit, but never went away, which is what made me think that I could be +ve, plus I had some strange cramping/twinges around 7dpo. I tested on 10dpiui, I know it was early, but I couldn't wait! Today is 11dpiui, and the line is darker. I got bloods done, and it's confirmed! My beta hcg is 62 today! So I'll have another blood test in 2 weeks to make sure everythig is progressing. I really really hope this is it for you! Do you and DH have unexplained fertility or somethin specific, whichis why you are trying IUI? Are you doing it with clomid? I tried clomid twice (no IUI), and then went onto Gonal-F injections. Why did the clinic tell you that they expect AF to be due tomorrow? Fx'd for you!! Please do send us an update :) x

Hey Joli - that's fantastic news, well done you!! When will you have your first scan and how many follicles did you have? Any chance of twins / triplets?? :winkwink:

I had Gonal F with both IUI's and did have sore BBs last time, but this has been worse - probably progesterone pessaries I guess. I had 3 large follicles this time and all signs were good, so we are keeping everything crossed. I have been diagnosed with mild endo but both tubes are fine, I ovulate well and all other signs with me are fine. DH has good sperm count too. I had one clomid but was advised to go straight to IUI. Doc thinks only IVF will work for us though - because we've been trying for over a year and I had lots of treatments a few years ago with an ex partner, including IVF but never fell pregnant. Guess I'm just not very fertile!

Not sure about clinic expecting AF tomorrow - suppose it's just 14 days after the procedure / ovulation so that's why? Although I know through charting etc that I have a 12-13 day luteal phase which is why I thought I would come on yesterday / today. Nothing yet...


----------



## wantingmore

Praying it's real....I tested today and it was positive, BUT I did have the HCG trigger shot 13 days ago, which was the day before my IUI. I called the fertility clinic and they said it could be a false from the shot, but that I could test tomorrow as it will be 2 weeks since the shot. The nurse did say that if I got a positive tomorrow, it too could still be a false, but to still call and let them know. The one I did today wasn't with first morning urine either. Trying hard not to get my hopes up too high, but it's so hard. Seeing 2 pink lines after so long........please pray it's a REAL BFP. Continuing to pray for all my bnb friends, especially the IUI and IVF'ers.


----------



## BabyChristie

That's fantastic news!!!! It has been quite a while since the trigger so fingers crossed that it's a real BFP. Are they going to check your blood at all or are you just to carry on testing? My clinic recommended 3 weeks after HCG shot to test but did say that a few days earlier would probably be ok.

I'll keep wishing that you get another BFP tomorrow. It's looking very very promising! :dust:


----------



## wantingmore

Thanks, Chrisitie....Fingers crossed. I think if it is positive again tomorrow, they will have me do blood work.....i work in healthcare, so it is so tempting to ask the lab to draw me...but, I will wait til I get an order from the Dr. Oh, the wait is so hard........


----------



## Joli

Hey wantingmore - I tested on 12 and 13 days post-trigger, and the blood test I had confirmed that it's not just left over from the trigger. I think we had our trigger on the same day!? Feb 10th? My IUI was on Feb 13th. My pregnancy test lines keep getting darker, so I know this is the real deal!! Check your lines tomorrow, and if it's any darker, do some bloods! 

BabyChristie - the last they checked, I had 1 dominant follie, and another one which had a high chance of releasing too, so I think I got 2 eggs at most. I have wondered whether it could be twins, I think my beta was quite high for only being 10dpo. But I guess we won't know for a while! Everything sounds super positive with you!! My DH's spermys weren't fantastic, we had 15m sperm post-wash, but only 4% motility. We had told ourselves that we would do IUI 3 times, then move onto IVF if that didn't work. To me, everything for you sounds so ideal, I can't imaging you not getting that BFP! When are you going to test??


----------



## wantingmore

Joli: I did have the trigger on the 10th and IUI on the 11th with almost 28 million sperm and good motility...The US showed 3 mature follicles and possibly one more...i tested yesterday and today...the lines today seemed darker than before. Fertility nurse told me to test in the am and if it's positive call the office. Will probably do blood then. Praying for 2 pink lines in the am! Congrats, too, by the way!! Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Joli

Hey wantingmore - I had my IUI on the 12th (not 13th!), so we only had it 1 day apart! I think things are looking sooooooo good for you! Make sure you let us know how your bloods are - I'm keeping my fx'd for you!! 3 follies...maybe you'll have twins!!!


----------



## wantingmore

Will definitely keep everyone up-to-date. I am so nervous I hope to be able to go to sleep so morning will be here and I can test again. Thanks again for the encouragement. AAAAHHH...the wait LOL We would be excited to have twins. I keep teasing my hubby saying to him it will be triplet girl...he just laughs.....Prayers!


----------



## wantingmore

So, I still have 2 pink lines this morning....am 2 wks past hcg shot today, 2 weeks past IUI tomorrow. Gonna call fertility clinic and see if they will do bloods to confirm it's not residual from the shot.....am so nervous, want to be excited, but need to know it's for real. Will update later. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Joli

wantingmore, this is no way left over from the trigger shot! This is going to be it hon!! Let us know how your bloods come along - I'd be curious to know what your beta is! x


----------



## BabyChristie

I'm so pleased Wantingmore, fab news again! Has the clinic given you a date for bloods?? I agree with Joli and think that the trigger is more than likely out of your system now and if the line is getting darker, that confirms it. :happydance: I understand how anxious you feel so I'm going to delay the big congrats until you are 100% sure but will keep absolutely everything crossed in the meantime! 

I'm now 14 dpIUI and no AF. Clinic said to expect the witch today, but no sign. Few lower back cramps and bloated, slightly aching feeling in tummy but not like AF is about to arrive - its usually much more painful. I had worse cramps two days ago but they seem to have subsided and left me in limbo....

I still have sore swollen boobs, bad headache and felt more nauseous today than I've felt so far on the pessaries. Tired too and just generally feel yucky. But still could all be side effects on the progesterone. Does anyone know how long the pessaries can delay AF for? I know my luteal phase is about 13 days so should have been on yesterday, although on the first IUI I bled after only 11 days. Nurse said the pessaries would delay things by a couple of days but I'm worried that AF can't come because of the progesterone?

Jeez this is hard. I'm a POAS-phobic so not ready for that yet as I'm concerned about a false positive from the HCG trigger 16 days ago. We're allowing ourselves to get our hopes up a little which is really dangerous and I'm terrified that this is just a delay due to the drugs. 

Help!!


----------



## wantingmore

The nurse at the clinic said the positive is REAL! My first IUI worked!!! I had beta HCG and progesterone drawn this morning, but haven't heard back on them yet. I will feel better once I know those results. Been in a daze today....Thanks for all the support!


----------



## BabyChristie

So I can officially say CONGRATULATIONS now then!!!!!!!! :happydance: So pleased for you!! Here's to a h & H 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## Joli

YEAH!!!! Congrats wantingmore!!! Our due date will be just about the same! :) Was your beta and progesterone ok? 

BabyChristie - 14dpIUI, there is NO WAY the trigger is left inside you... if you test and get a bfp, then it's a definite one! I honestly wouldn't worry about getting a false positive! I think your symptoms sound sooooooooo good! I had cramping a few days before as well - I think this was the implantation! Let us know!!!


----------



## wantingmore

Joli: Hcg and Progesterone were good! I have them tested again in the morning just to 
make sure they're increasing as they should.....and if all goes well with the bloodwork tomorrow, I will have an ultrasound in 3 weeks. Grats to you, too, Joli!

BabyChristie: How are things?


----------



## Joli

That's fantastic wantingmore! I go back for another test in 2 weeks. You'll have to change your signature, now that you have that BFP!

BabyChristie - have you tested?


----------



## BabyChristie

Haven't tested yet - 16 dpiui today. But started to have brown spotting when I wiped about an hour ago, so guess I'm out this time. Just a matter of time before the :witch: shows now I suppose. :cry: :cry: 

Totally gutted as last night my boobs hurt even more than before and I'd been nauseous for two days but boobs have eased off now and not so nauseaus so guess progesterone is dropping and period coming. I allowed myself before I went to sleep last night to start to believe that I might be pregnant so its going to hit me hard, but I'll be back. Next IUI in April, then IVF in June. We'll get there I guess??


----------



## Joli

BabyChristie - lots and lots of girls still spot and have a BFP! Have you taken a test?


----------



## BabyChristie

No I haven't. Still spotting this morning a bit and have more cramps in lower back than so far this cycle which makes me pretty certain AF is coming. Suspect my natural progesterone level has dropped as I'm not pregnant but pessaries are keeping AF at bay. Will probably have to test on Monday if AF doesn't come and then stop pessaries if BFN I imagine. Getting to the point where I actually want AF to come to put me out of my misery! :growlmad:


----------



## BabyChristie

Ooops. Did some surfing about 17dpIUI and spotting - seems Joli you are right. Lots of woment have spotting at this time with bad cramping and are still pregnant. :wacko:

So, I've made a decision - I'm staying at my mum's this weekend so won't test. But if no AF by Monday, I will test so that I know either way. I'll update you as soon as I know. Wish me luck!


----------



## Joli

Hey babychristie - I have a friend who spotted for the first 12 weeks of her pregnancy, but everything was ok, and she was given a lot of progesterone. 17dpIui is a long time! I really hope you have some good news for us on Monday! X


----------



## BabyChristie

Sorry to say its bad news from me. Had spotting for two days but AF arrived this afternoon at 18 dpIUI. Very cruel as I was really starting to think we might have made it this month. :cry: :cry: 

A month off then its on to our final IUI in April before IVF in June / July. I just hope we get there soon. Each failure is destroying a little bit of me. :cry:

Good luck to all you lovely ladies. Thanks for your support over the past couple of weeks.

x


----------



## Joli

BabyChristie, I'm so sorry that AF came, I sincerely know how gutted you must feel right now. DH and I had thought that we would need IVF, and were comforted by the fact that IVF has a huge success rate. You will get your BFP soon, I know it's hard, but try to keep your chin up. You can write on this thread anytime you feel like ranting or being sad or angry, I find it to be quite theraputic, and we'll be here to give you support! Why are you guys having a break this cycle, can't you do IUI 2 cycles in a row?


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks Joli, I really appreciate it. Our doc has said that IVF has a very high chance of working for us and is convinced it will only take one or two goes and we'll be there. I'm trying to stay positive that we will get there and hopefully by the end of this year if all goes to plan...

We need a break this month as DH is away right when the IUI treatment would happen. I also think some time off the drugs would be good for me as they've been driving me pretty crazy with awful side effects and I have an MRI to investigate the endo on my bowel too this month so mustnt be pregnant. All in all, April is best so I'll try to stay focused on that for now. And keep punching my cushion hard to vent my anger as the counsellor suggested! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad::cry:

Hope you are feeling ok. How's it all going?


----------



## Joli

Hey BabyChristie - I am no doc, but I agree that you guys probably have a very good chance with IVF, and it is great if you can both be mentally prepared for IVF. It sounds like taking a break for a cycle is a good idea, and might help you both relax a bit as well. I live in Hong Kong, and I had planned to have my IUI here, but it was taking me sooo long to O whilst on Gonal-F, that we faced either cancelling our holiday (which we desperately needed) or doing our IUI whilst on holiday. After talking to our doc, we decided to do our IUI in Cape Town, South Africa where we were on holiday, and I honestly think that having it going whilst relaxed on holiday make a huge difference for both myself and DH. His sperm count isn't fantastic, and he only had 4% morphology. So there is hope :) You go and hit that cushion!!! I hope everything goes well with your MRI. I'm feeling ok, sore bb's, but no nausea, but I guess I'm still early. It is pretty nerve wrecking checking for any spotting each time I go to the loo, but so far so good (fx'd)!


----------



## BabyChristie

It's a small world! I had IVF in Cape Town 5 years ago, unfortunately with no success but the care was good. We had relatives there so it was nice to have treatment and a holiday as you said. And we spent part of our honeymoon last year in Hong Kong - wonderful place!

I'm sure it will take a while to get used to it and you'll be anxious for a bit, but once you have your scans and tests back ok I'm sure you'll feel much better. Take it easy! x


----------



## Joli

Thanks BabyChristie :) That's awesome about Cape Town! My DH's extended family live there, so we stayed at his parents place, and we had our IUI at the Cape Town Fertility Clinic. It turned out to be so much cheaper than doing it in Hong Kong! Hong Kong is an awesome place, very busy and hectic! DH and I met in London, and then moved out to HK together. Are you able to do IUI / IVF privately? I think there are supposed to be some very good places in the UK for treatment. I'm sure you're in very good hands! :)


----------



## Smurfette

Congrats Joli and wantingmore and all you lovely ladies who got their :bfp: after IUI in the last couple of months!!!! Sorry I didn't come back to tell you the result. I was so blown away by the fact that it had worked I forgot to come back.

To all of you ladies having IUI soon, I'm sending you massive amounts of :dust: and very much crossing everything for you. The odds sound pretty depressing when the doctors tell you but as you can see from all these threads IUI really can work.

Hope to see you all really soon in 1st tri.

:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joli

Smurfette - it's great to hear from you! Congrats on nearly reaching 10 weeks! I am so hopeful that everything will be ok for me in the next few weeks, but I'm so scared that so much could go wrong. Well, just taking it easy and keeping my fx'd!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So this thread really gave me hope!!! 

I'm starting my first round of IUI with clomid and trigger shot in April. 

SUPER EXCITED!!! 

Concerned and a little reserved too but we will see. Mostly i'm worried that a. it won't work the first time or b. I will have too many eggs and they will have to cancel. :(

So, just a little background about myself, i'm currently 22 and have been TTC since Jan 09. Did clomid 50mg for two months in Dec and Jan.... with BFN. 

Hoping that April is the month!! :)


----------



## Joli

Hey Casey - this thread should give you hope for sure! I have PCOS as well, and didn't think I could be one of the lucky ones where IUI would work first time round, but what can I say... it did! Rather than clomid, I was on Gonal-F before my IUI (thought I did 2 rounds of clomid before that without IUI), and since they are able to adjust the dosage day to day on Gonal-F, this means that an experienced doc will be able to ensure you don't over stimulate too many eggs. Mine took a really conservative approach, and I didn't get my IUI until CD27!! But he wanted to make sure only 1 or 2 eggs released. We'd love to hear how you get on in April! Keep us posted :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thank you for telling me about Gonal F. I am going to try and remember to bring it up with my doctor on our follow up visit. 

I'd like to idea of being able to adjust the dosages more so as to not over stimulate. :) Thanks. 

I'm glad that you are a first time success. 

Would you say that there are a higher percentage of first time successes with IUI then with just clomid?


----------



## Joli

Hey Casey - there is indeed a higher percentage of first time successes on IUI with Gonal-F, but I think that's because you often get 2 eggies release, plus clomid thins your uterus lining which makes it harder to implant. It also dries up a lot of your natural CM - I'm not sure whether this is as important when using IUI rather than natural conception, but I certainly noticed this whilst I was on clomid. The only down-side about Gonal-F is (1) you have to inject yourself in the tummy every day, but it's a very small pen needle, like you get for diabeties; and (2) Gonal-F is a lot more expensive than clomid. Even in hindsight though, I'm so glad I was on Gonal-F, apart from the bruises on my tummy from the shots, I felt so much better on it, with less side effects. Best of luck when you meet with your doc!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so glad I found this thread!! You ladies are amazing and I have been wondering soo much about IUI versus IVF...I have been ttc since May 09 after a tubal reversal and I have had 2 chemical pregnancies. I am getting a HSG done on tuesday and then go from there but I am thinking that the looks of things from you ladies IUI is the route to take!! Congrats to you all that got BFP!!


----------



## Joli

Hey reedsgirl, I'm glad this thread can give you hope...it certainly gave me hope! We honestly thought it would have to come down to IVF for us, but we were prepared to try IUI 3 times, and I'm so glad we did. IVF is so expensive and you really have to be mentally prepared for the long process. If you haven't tried IUI yet, then I would most certainly give that a go a couple of times first. It's a lot cheaper, and as you can see, it most definately can work! I really hope everything goes well for you!! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Jodi, 
Thank you again for your info. I was a little nervous about it when i looked it up because it is a injectable. But I think what you described are some of the things that I really didn't want to happen. More eggs then can be used, and other side effects like I didn't know Clomid can thin the lining of your uterus. That's awful... 

I will definitely see what my doc says. I hope he isn't too stern about using clomid. I hope I can get the Gonal F injectable. 

Can I ask how expensive it is?

Reedsgirl... I don't know what your DR said but HSG is super painful. Think menstrual cramping on steroids. I was actually crying during mine, and the DR kept telling me how good I was doing even though He had to hold my hips down because I was writhing in pain. They told me to just take some tylenol before i go in. I recommend the allowed safe dosage for a day. Which I think is 8.... I would maybe do 4 or 5. Usually when i'm cramping during my period I take that much and it goes away pretty easily. For the HSG it won't go away but at least it may not be that bad. I definitely would take more then 2 that's for sure. 

Best of luck to you. Hope things go well. :dust:


----------



## Joli

Hey Casey - don't worry about it being an injectible, I am totally scared of needles, a complete baby, but it really doesn't hurt and the needle is about an inch long, and it goes in, and you click the top of the pen, as if you were clicking a ballpoint pen, and that's it. By the end of my cycle, I had no problem doing it myself, but before that DH did it for me. It really is fool-proof! I'd definitely do some research online on clomid and gonal-F before you decide which way to go. I think one gonal-F pen (which has around 5-8 dosages, depending on how much you're taking), costs about US$200. It took me ages to ovulate but most women only need to use the pen for 10-14 days.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Ouuuu, that's steep. So i would need at least 2, so about $400. I wonder if my insurance will take care of that cost at all. :wacko:

I wish there were actual statisics on what the success rate of IUI is, according the age. 

I'm pretty sure that a lot of people wait until they are at least older then I am (22) to go through fertility therapy, which I guess is why my DR is telling me that my odds of IUI conception are around 20-25%. Which seems low, but that means that by the third time (if it takes that long) I have a 75% success chance. and by the second time it's 50/50. Which is pretty good odds. 

But i like to look at graphs, and i just wish there was a graph for age and success rate. 

Also, I wish I had a Crystal Ball so that I could see into the future and figure out if the first time was going to be a success. I can already tell that April's tww is going to be mind blowing! :dohh:


----------



## Joli

I don't think insurance will cover it - but it should cover all the scans and blood tests. Docs usually say if IUI doesn't work for you within 3 rounds, it's unlikely to work, which is why people then move onto IVF. But with your age, I can't imagine it not working! I'm 29 and DH is 30, and our doc said that the biggest thing going for us was our age. So I think you've got a really good chance! Wouldn't we all love a crystal ball! lol :)


----------



## nybison1978

Hello Ladies,

I am in the same boat. I will be doing my first IUI cycle in April 2010. 

Per my dr, I will be doing clomid then injectibles (HC-shot) before the IUI. Did anyone do this?

Congrats to all the preggy folks. I cant wait to be in your shoes,

Prayers, Prayers to this thread.


----------



## Joli

Best of luck nybison! Sounds like you and Casey will be doing your IUI at the same time, you guys should totally buddy up :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sounds like it! :)


----------



## nybison1978

Hello Joli,

Yes thank you!


----------



## sj22

Hi Ladies, 

I think there is about a 30% chance of concieving on each round of IUI. I have just finished my 2ww and got my BFP today :happydance: I can't believe it - am in shock. Had to take 3 pregnancy tests before I dared to believe it. 

Don't give up, 
SJ


----------



## sj22

Hi Joli - how did you get all the fancy bits on your post? I think we are about the same stage. I am due Nov 10th xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

sj22 were you doing IUI?? 

That is so great!!!! Congrats!!!! 

What Jodi has on her page as the pregnancy ticker comes from baby-gaga.com. I've been there several times, hoping for a ticker of my own. We will see. Soon enough I might. :)


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby718, 

I was indeed doing IUI. Had the full works, injections for 14 days, numerous internal scans (yuk) and now progesterone suppositries. If you have any questions just ask, I hope this month is a good one for you xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

This month will be somewhat of a bore just waiting for April. :) Why do you need progesterone suppositories?


----------



## sj22

I think it thickens the lining of the womb and makes it a better environment.


----------



## sj22

I think it thickens the lining of the womb making it a better environment x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Oh, why do you have to be on it? Is it precautionary or is there a medical reason?


----------



## sj22

I just presumed it was standard proceedure with the IUI. I don't think there is a medical reason other than giving myself the best chance of holding onto any egg that fertilises. I had a laparoscopy in Oct and everything came back fine.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

ahh i see. 

They are really suppositories? 

I would never hear the end of it from my DH if I had that prescribed to me. :\

He has such toilet humor sometimes.


----------



## sj22

I know...not nice. They are used vaginally so not too bad - just a bit messy! In all honesty by the time we got to them I was almost past caring! He was there for all the internal scans and after operation. It will be worth it though I hope x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

It is all for a better cause which i am sure Dh would appriciate. 

I will have to ask my DR about those too.


----------



## Joli

Hey SJ - congratulations!!!! I really do think that any girls reading this thread will be given great hope in IUI - I know doctors are really cautious when they tell you that odds are against you, but there are quite a few of us on this thread where IUI has worked first time round. My baby developing ticker is from baby-gaga (do a google search for the exact web address!) and the stork ticker is from www.fertilityfriend.com - after you create your ticker, they will give you a url address, which you can cut and paste into BnB - if you go into 'Edit Signature' and then paste the url address there, you should be able to get your ticker! We are due on practically the same date! My current date is for 6 Nov, so only 4 days apart :)

Casey - the progesterone suppositories are to make sure your corpus luteum continues to make enough progesterone to support the beanie (and SJ is right, it does thicken the uterus lining). If you don't produce enough progesterone yourself, then your body forgets it's pregnant, and can result in a miscarriage. I'm using the progesterone suppositories too, they're pretty easy to use, they're tiny, like half the size of a marble, and I have to use 2 every evening (I think that's about 200mg in total). What are you using SJ? I'm not sure how long I will have to be on progesterone for, but I don't think it does any harm.


----------



## sj22

Hi Joli, we are due very near to each other :) I hope it does give some hope to others, I still can't quite believe it myself (have now taken 4 tests). I am taking 400g a day. I am booked in for a scan in two weeks time with my fertility nurse who has been brilliant. 

How are you feeling about it all?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I went to the DR today and they counted my little follicles. I have like 26 on one and 24? on the other. 

The dr said that it was really good news. He said that it meant I would probably respond really well to medication. :) 

I asked him about Gonal F, and he said that he wouldn't put me on it right now unless needed, it tends to be more drastic, and he thinks that with just a low dosage of Clomid and the trigger shot we will be able to make things happen. :) SO EXCITED!!!!! 

I actually set up my follow up appt. It's April 2nd. :D Follow up appt will be the first appt of my IUI treatment. :) SO EXCITED! (did I already say that?!)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies I have a consultation appt on April 20...and hope things will progress nicely from there. I am not sure what to expect. Can anyone give me any insight as to what the first steps truely are. What can i expect and some good questions that I can ask to make sure he is a "good" doc?? LOL


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I don't know about questions, but have you done all your blood work? Or is this like your first appt ever with the facitility? 

You could ask him questions about what the proposed procedure will be like.

Whenever he explains something to you that you don't quite understand or that you want more info on, you should definitely ask for it. If he can give you all the knowledge you want then he's probably a good dr. That's what I do with my doc.... he probably really dislikes talking to me because I constantly pick him brain about everything he does.

If it's your first appt of the facitily. Expect lots of blood work, and lab tests. If you haven't done an HSG, expect that. I had LOTS!!! of blood work. As in more then 11 veils of blood off to labs, kind of lab work. Don't expect this cycle to be a treatment cycle either. They need time to asses all your blood work and lab tests, the next month after your first initial appt is where the magic happens.


----------



## Joli

Hey SJ, I'm feeling good! Have reached 5 weeks today, which I know is still really early, but it still feels like I"m progressing to move up a week number! lol. I have big sore bbs, but I've only had nausea for about 15mins every morning. But I think it all gets worse around the 6 week mark, so we'll see how it goes! That's great that you're goin for a scan soon! I will be going when I'm about 6 weeks as well, can't wait! I've read on other threads that girls have been able to hear the heartbeat by then! How are you feeling? Have you had an hcg blood test? 

Casey, that's great that your doc thinks a lot dose of clomid will work with you! My follies were being really subborn. I'm keeping my fx'd for you - make sure you keep us updated :)

Reedsgirl - I think Casey's questions are great - is this your first consult, or is it a check up on how your follies are doing? I'm not sure if you can do this where you are, but I was able to google my doctor's name and read some reviews on him! That gave me a lot of confidence that he was a good doctor.


----------



## sj22

Hi Joli, am excited about scan as I will be 5 weeks then. I think I am having one early to see about multiples (I had 3 mature eggs released). So far I have no real symptoms, although I do have a cold and can't stop sneezing! I haven't had a blood test - do you think I need one? I asked my fertility nurse at the hospital and she said if I had taken tests then I was pregnant. 

Casey - I agree with Joli it's great that your dr thinks you will repsond well. I had to monitored quite closely as they wouldn't go ahead if there were too many mature follicles. 

Reedsgirl - def expect lots of blood work, and possibly an internal scan. Quite near the beginning I had a laparoscopy to check my tubes were clear and working properly. After my doctor said anything I always came home and googled it and then went armed with numerous questions at next appointment. 

Am keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Yea my dr said that because I had so many follicles, he would have to monitor me closely. Which is another reason why he said he wanted to give me a low dosage of clomid.


----------



## Joli

Hey SJ - I had my BFP on 9dpo, so I took a blood test at 10dpo just to make sure I wasn't imagining a line! lol - my beta was 62 which I think was quite high for 10dpo. I am going to get bloods done again this week around 5.5 weeks, and will get another at 6.5 weeks just to make sure my hcg is rising well. Plus at this early stage, a really high hcg could suggest twins! I think it's just a good idea to get 2 hcgs done, so that you have a base for calculating how quickly its increasing. The blood tests are pretty cheap here, so I don't mind getting them done. I'm curious on whether I could have twins - they think I released 2 eggs, though another follie looked like it might or might not release an egg. I didn't realise they could already tell at 5 weeks whether there were twins!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks for all the input ladies!! This is my very first visit..but they specialize in a procedure that is called MiniIVF...less blood work and a 2 week procedure instead of the whole month, I guess. I would prefer IUI to start as I think the problem is my lining. I only have a 2 day "period" so I am thinking the lining doesn't get thick enough for the baby to implant properly. I am having a HSG done this tuesday but that is by my reg OBgyn doc. Thanks again...I will keep stalking this post if thats okay..you ladies are wonderful!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

No prob!!! Good luck!!! :dust: 

The amount of your period can indicate what kind of lining you have?! 

If so, that makes me sleep a little easier. I've been mini freaking out that I could have a bad lining that will mess up my IUI in April (i worry about everything lol), and if that is the case, I have a nice heavy 6 days flow. I bet that's why my DR asked how long my period lasts.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not totally sure but I have been googling it like crazy and come up with several different answer...some say that anywhere from 2 to 7 days is normal other post say 4 to 7. I am not sure what to think but our lining sheds everymonth that is what causes our period and if the lining isn't "thick" enough the eggy can't implant that much I do know.


----------



## Joli

HI ladies - yes, I think that the amount of blood can indicate how thick your lining us, but the flow can still be different from everyone. I know that when I was put on Gonal-F, the FS said that it would help thicken my lining. Reedsgirl, what is mini-IVF? I think whatever medication they put you on, it will thicken your lining as well. I've read that the selenium in the core of fresh pineapple can help with implantation, so I made a fresh pineapple smoothy every morning :) It does no harm, plus its yummy and packed with vitamins!


----------



## 3yearsttc

I'm not good with statistics either, but I had a doctor who had 50% success rates with IUI. So the first time about 50% of his patients would get pregnant, the second time along about another 50% and so on. The third time 50% of those, and then he would go for IVF. I'm going for round 3 next week and I'm really hoping I'll be one of the lucky ones!


----------



## sj22

Bad news,

ladies i'm not sure my baby is going to be staying with me :( I have been spotting pink and brown for the last 2 days. I have read it could be because of the progesterone suppositories but am convinced otherwise.


----------



## Joli

oh, SJ, I'm so sorry that you have some spotting - have you seen a doc about it? I had a friend who was spotting loads in her first 12 weeks, and they increased her dose of progesterone and that managed to stop it. I hope you get to see someone about it soon. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now - I hope your FS or doc can help you out. I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

OH YUMMY!!!! I love Pineapples. Thanks for the advise, I would definitely use that when i'm in Sticky Bean mode.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Joli said:


> HI ladies - yes, I think that the amount of blood can indicate how thick your lining us, but the flow can still be different from everyone. I know that when I was put on Gonal-F, the FS said that it would help thicken my lining. Reedsgirl, what is mini-IVF? I think whatever medication they put you on, it will thicken your lining as well. I've read that the selenium in the core of fresh pineapple can help with implantation, so I made a fresh pineapple smoothy every morning :) It does no harm, plus its yummy and packed with vitamins!

From what I have read about MiniIVF its seems to me that they do not do all the testing that is traditionally done as the test seem to be useless and the same procedure is done anyway...I think. I am not totally sure but it also reduces the cst of the meds from about 4000 to 300. I guess I will find out more in April. I would prefer to do what whatever is going to get me a baby!! LOL I have already spent 7000 dollars on my tubal reversal and I am starting to think I should have went with IVF to begin with..


----------



## BizyBee

Whoa, just spent ages reading this thread. Thanks for giving me hope girls. I am due for AF anytime now (neg. blood test so stopped taking progesterone) and will be starting my first IUI cycle. I am so glad to hear your success stories.

Congrats on the bfps, good luck to those who have started new cycles, and I'm praying for you sj22. xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

BizyBee-- When is your scheduled IUI? 

Good luck to you. :dust:

This thread has also become my new favorite, because it also gives me hope. I am starting (*fingers cross all goes well preliminarily*) my first IUI in April.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, i've been reading here and there on the interwebs that IUI can give mildly higher chances for one or the other gender.... 

I was curious because I know that x sperm (female) is slower, but lives longer and the y (male) sperm is faster but dies out sooner, and I thought about what that would do for the likelihood of boy or girl in pregnancy.

What is everyone's thoughts on here? 

I keep reading mix reviews, some say it's still 50/50, some say it's more boys, some say more girls (i've read this the least though). 

I am probably going to ask my doctor about this at our next appt, but I just wanted to see what you ladies thought.


----------



## Joli

Welcome Bizybee - I wish you the best of luck with your IUI. As you will have seen on this thread, the success rates are pretty good! 

Reedsgirl - I totally know what you mean by considering whether you should have gone straight into IVF. DH and I thought of the same thing when we thought that it might take 3 tries of IUI, then if that didn't work, move onto IVF - for the cost of 3 IUIs, we considered going onto IVF straight away. But I'm so glad that it worked first time round! The mini-IVF sounds really interesting, it seems to make such a huge difference in cost! 

Casey - you're right about the speed and longevity of the boy and girl spermys. I would have thought that IUI would result in more boys because they try to time ovulation with insemination within a short period of each other, and the boy spermys are faster swimmers, so they get in their first. I've been doing my temps, and I don't think I O'd until a day after I had the IUI, so I don't know if this means my chances of having a girl have increased or not. I think most people are expecting me to have a boy! Once everyone on this thread gets their BFPs, and find out the gender, it would be interesting to take a poll!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Joli- Yes, exactly. Though on other forums I have read on it seems that people who have successful IUIs have a healthy mix of boys and girls. We will have to just see. 

Hopefully everyone with BFPs will put on the thread when they find out. :)


----------



## sj22

Hi ladies, am 90% certain I am miscarrying now :( I am not in any physical pain and guess I just have look towards the next cycle. 

Thank you for all your kind words and I keep my fingers crossed you will get your BFP soon xx


----------



## BigFoot1980

sj22 said:


> Hi ladies, am 90% certain I am miscarrying now :( I am not in any physical pain and guess I just have look towards the next cycle.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words and I keep my fingers crossed you will get your BFP soon xx

I am so sorry Hun. I am still hoping your not though .
:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

sj22 said:


> Hi ladies, am 90% certain I am miscarrying now :( I am not in any physical pain and guess I just have look towards the next cycle.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words and I keep my fingers crossed you will get your BFP soon xx

Why do you think you are miscarrying? 

I hope you arent! :hugs:

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sj22

Hi, 

I have been bleeding (not heavily) since Thursday! Have spoken to my fertility nurse and she said there is no definate answer...so I am playing a waiting game. I am having a blood test at 5:40pm and then another on Wed - this should reveal some answers. x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

:hugs: 

Hope everything turns out okay. 

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## BigFoot1980

Hope everything turns out to be ok. Lots of Hugs


----------



## Joli

SJ - you're in my thoughts as well - I hope the blood test shows some positive news...but hon, if it doesn't, as least you know that IUI can work for you, and I'm sure it would work again! Let us know how your blood test went if you are up to it, and stay with us on the thread :) xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sj keeping you in my prayers...FX all is okay.


----------



## BizyBee

You're in my thoughts sj. :hugs: xx

I am due to start asap. I expect :witch: any day now (took blood tests and they were negative, spotting). I am moving on to my 7th round of Clomid and first IUI. I usually don't O until around cd18, so it'll still be a few weeks. I have opted to do the IUI with Clomid instead of injectables because I respond well to it. They are afraid I may produce too many follicles with Gonal-F and I am deathly afraid of triplets or more. The other option is cancelling the IUI if there are too many mature follicles. The Dr. is allowing me to try a few more cycles with Clomid/IUI, then I'll move on to IVF if there's no success. Hopefully, I won't have to get to that though. I know IUI will work. PMA!


----------



## Joli

Hi Bizybee - fantastic PMA! I really do hope this works for you!! :)


----------



## sj22

Hi ladies, 

my hgc level for yesterday was 44! I think that is really low so I expect the next one to be even lower :( thanks for thinking of me x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oh SJ I have you in my prayers and have my FX that is all is going to be okay for you.

I had my test today and my tubes are open...so on to this month of all natural way of conceiveing and putting it in God's hands.


----------



## Joli

Hey SJ - we are all thinking of you - are you still bleeding? Hon, if this doesn't end well, you know that we'll still be here for you, and we would love it if you kept chatting with us :) 

Reedsgirl - best of luck ttc this cycle - the natural way is the best way if it's possible :)


----------



## sj22

Hi, is a definate miscarriage. We are now going to move straight onto full IVF. Thank you for all your lovely messages x


----------



## BigFoot1980

I am very sorry for ur loss SJ. :hugs:
loads of luck for ur IVF.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sj so sorry for your loss. Good luck with the IVF prayers are with you


----------



## Joli

Hey SJ, I am so so sorry hon, I can't imagine how you must be feeling... I know that IVF will work out for you guys, I hope we see you soon with another lovely BFP! How long of a break will you need before doing the IVF? You're in our thoughts xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So sorry SJ :hugs: 

Good luck with IVF. Lots of :dust: your way. 

Hope to see your BFP soon, as well as a nice and healthy Stick bean for 9 months. :)


----------



## sj22

Thanks, 

not really having a break; well only the length of time it takes for a referral to come through. should have initial appointment in a couple of weeks and have requested the same fertility nurse and Dr which is good. 

Fingers crossed for us all this year x


----------



## Joli

SJ, I think that's fantastic that you're going for it, and that you might get the same nurse and doc, I think it's so important that you feel comfortable with them - the success rates are so high with IVF, I'm sure you're going to be getting your bfp so soon - and who knows, you might even have twins!! x


----------



## suzie7

Hi ladies, I am new here. Been TTC for 9 months now and found out DH has low sperm count and low motility.
His first results were: Count= 22 million, total motile sperm 3.6 million (not good enough for IUI or IVF according to our male infertility specialist) 
Second result: Count = 36 million, Total Motile Sperm 14 million

Doctor says we could try IUI with >10 million good sperm.

I've had day 21 bloodwork done to confirm ovulation, ultrasound, HSG. Everything OK. 

What are our chances of the IUI working? Should we move on straight to ICSI?

Thanks!


----------



## Joli

Hey Suzie - my DH's sperm analysis were terrible as well - his first time round, they said he only had 14% motility, and the second test showed 4% morphology. We then put DH on Menevit (vitamins) and Speman (herbs - you can google it), and his volume increased loads, and the motility moved up to 48%! When we had our IUI, his count was 35million, and after the wash, his count was 15million, and it worked first time round, so I'd say you have a good chance! Just make sure DH loads of up fruit, veg, no alcohol, and get some vitamins. Good luck!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Yea, I agree with Joli. Selenium is really good too, so you should have him take something with some of that. My DH doesn't have sperm issues, but I have deemed no alcohol, and taking vitamins with Selenium. 

Good luck to you. :) :dust: 

Seems like a lot of people are starting their first IUIs now. 

I'm doing three fertility and conception spells next month for my IUIs. I will keep all of your in my thoughts and send out that positive energy. :)


----------



## kaykaysmom

Hey girls! I will be doing an iui within the next few months.. I will have an hsg sometime within the next two weeks and then I go back on april 7th to talk to the dr again and plan our iui so either end of april or beginning of may! I'm excited but scared its not going to work. My husband has low motility of 36% Hopefully we can be first time sucessful... we have been trying for 20 months I'm 22 and hes 28 so hopefully hes still ok with time and all. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

KayKay-- We are the same age!!! So i'd love to know how yours works out for (and vis versa if your interested)... 

I'm hoping to start my IUI treatment starting in April's cycle. 

I have two more weeks until my IUI first appt!! :) so excited!


----------



## kaykaysmom

Casey that would be great! I have to call tomorrow to schedule my hsg which im not looking forward to but they said since i have a little one from a previous relationship that I should be ok but they just want to make sure. then we go on the 7th and hopefully plan our iui! Keep me updated and good luck!!:dust:


----------



## Joli

Good luck Casey and Kaykay!! Kaykay - don't worry about the motility, 36% is pretty good! When DH first got tested, his motility was only 14%! and by the time we did the IUI, it was about 35%, so I think you'll be just fine!


----------



## babymaybe

Hello Girls

Came across your thread and it's great to see some IUI success. It gives me hope that the next stage of my and DH's journey may get us a BFP. We've just been referred for IUI so am waiting for appointment to come through. We have unexplained infertility and I'm really hoping that this does the trick.

Best of luck to you all and hope to come back soon with a consultation date


----------



## CaseyBaby718

babymaybe- Good Luck!!! :dust:

I start my first IUI next month! I'm super excited!


----------



## 3yearsttc

I just had my first IUI in the US last Sunday. I had two previous unsuccesful IUI's but in another place which hadn't realized I had high prolactin levels. I needs as much good vibes as possible. I have 5 preggie friends, and I feel like I'm the last in the bunch!


----------



## 3yearsttc

how long after IUI have you guys experienced spotting? I've been experiencing bloatedness as when I'm about to get my period. This after almost one week since IUI


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ive loved reading over this thread and seeing that there is hope with IUI. Question: We are having our IUI consultation in May (that is what they do first right?)what should I expect? We are going to try one more time on our own so I hope we get it that way but if not, this will be our fate! GL girls!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

3yearsttc-- so about 7dpo? From what i've read around the bfp sites i've seen to seems like you could have the very tiny beginnings of either period symptoms or preggers symptoms. Unfortunately they are very much similiar... what cruel twist!! 

Do you know your body well enough to be able to say if what your feeling is different then a normal pms thing? 

mrskcbrown- Are you meeting with the infertility doctor for the first time in May or are you beginning the IUI treatment in May? If you are just consulting for the first time with the doctor, i suppose you should expect to be tested every which way!! Lots of blood work ( i had 11+ veils taken) .... an HSG possibly (painful!!).... your DH needs his sperm analyzed.... lots of waiting for the month that it will actually begin the IUI treatment process. My doctor asked for a recent pap... which I needed to get. 

Hope that helps at all.


----------



## Joli

Hey babymaybe - IUI is supposed have great odds for couples with unexplained fertility - I wish you the very best of luck! 

3yearsttc - I didn't get any spotting, but it's very possible that you could be havin implantation spotting - I did feel really bloated and crampy about 7dpIUI. 

Mrskcbrown - Casey has given a pretty good breakdown on what you can expect, it's a pretty simple and smooth process. We didn't have too much blood work or hsg, and apart from injecting myself every day with Gonal-F, it was all pretty straightforward - make sure if you have questions that you put together a list before you see the doc!


----------



## mrskcbrown

CaseyBaby718 said:


> 3yearsttc-- so about 7dpo? From what i've read around the bfp sites i've seen to seems like you could have the very tiny beginnings of either period symptoms or preggers symptoms. Unfortunately they are very much similiar... what cruel twist!!
> 
> Do you know your body well enough to be able to say if what your feeling is different then a normal pms thing?
> 
> mrskcbrown- Are you meeting with the infertility doctor for the first time in May or are you beginning the IUI treatment in May? If you are just consulting for the first time with the doctor, i suppose you should expect to be tested every which way!! Lots of blood work ( i had 11+ veils taken) .... an HSG possibly (painful!!).... your DH needs his sperm analyzed.... lots of waiting for the month that it will actually begin the IUI treatment process. My doctor asked for a recent pap... which I needed to get.
> 
> Hope that helps at all.

Hey girls. I have been tested and all that jazz already. We have had 2 semen analysis, all the blood work, recent pap last week, HSG and internal ultrasounds. So I just wanted to know what goes on when you schedule the IUI? Do you go and they give you a sheet to follow, and you come back on a certain day??? Thanks!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey girls. I have been tested and all that jazz already. We have had 2 semen analysis, all the blood work, recent pap last week, HSG and internal ultrasounds. So I just wanted to know what goes on when you schedule the IUI? Do you go and they give you a sheet to follow, and you come back on a certain day??? Thanks!

Ohhh.... well I know nothing of that, because I am at that step too. :) Good question!


----------



## sj22

Hi ladies, sorry I have been away for a bit - was getting my head around what happened. Well I have had my follow up consultation and I start the next round of IUI tomorrow! Yep drugs arrived on Saturday. 

Also my doctor has now advised that we qualify for ICSI on the NHS so will be ringing up tomorrow to start getting the paperwork in order. Full steam ahead! 

Mrskcbrown - they will give you a schedule which tells you what to do each day of your treatment. I set lots of alarms on my phone to ensure I took the drugs at the right time each day. Saves you clock watching all the time too :) 

Good luck everyone

SJ x


----------



## Joli

Hey Mrskcbrown, with our appointment, they gave us a sheet with timing, saying approximately the following:
- not to BD for 48 hours prior
- the time to take your trigger shot and how to take it
- the time DH has to be in to squirt his gun
- the time you need to be in the waiting room ready to go for the IUI

They'll also do one more scan to make sure your follies are ready!

SJ, it's really good to hear from you - that is such great news that you have qualified ICSI - I am so happy for you! How long do you think it will be before you're able to have treatment?


----------



## kaykaysmom

I was suppose to have and hsg before starting iui and well i hope it doesnt HAVE to be done before because it was pretty expensive and they said that since i have a child already they are pretty sure its just him sooo if they wont do the iui without the hsg then it looks like ill be waiting longer than expected....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies for helping me with the IUI appt info. I was so curious. So if Im going in May looks like I wont actually do the IUI to late May or June. So if I dont get BFP on my own in April then Im definitely looking at a 2011 baby! Im ok with that. Ive waited this long, LOL, guess another month or 2 wont kill me.


----------



## nybison1978

Hey ladies. I just finished my bcp's last night and I went to the dr today. I am all set to start my clomid 100mg on cycle days 1-5. Then we are on to our first IUI I am so excited.


Anyone doing clomid now?

Prayers to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

nybison1978-- CONGRATS!!!! I'm so excited for you! I don't start for another couple of weeks!


----------



## nybison1978

i need twins, i need twins!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

LOL!!! 

:dust: x 2!!!


----------



## nybison1978

So where are you in the cycle! When are you going ot start clomid?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Well, i'm at the end of my current cycle now... CD21... 

I have my follow up consultation on April 2 where I assume they will tell me when to take the clomid and all of that. 

I am probably not going to start clomid until early April sometime


----------



## nybison1978

ok,good luck good luck!


----------



## sj22

Hi ladies, well round 2 is well on the way. Have just finished tablet and on day 3 of nasal spray (was on that for about 3 weeks last time!) 

nybison1978 - when are you starting your IUI? 

SJ x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So excited for you sj! :) 

Hope all goes well. 

Follow up consult is in a week! Hoping to get the breakdown of how the April month will go then :)


----------



## nybison1978

SJ22- I dont know. Whenever my period starts, I will begin to take the clomid. I am now on the 4th day, post BCP and no sign of my period, yet! It is driving me MAD .


----------



## Joli

SJ - I'm so glad that things are on the move! What nasel spray are you using?


----------



## sj22

Nasal spray is Buserelin acetate - one spray at 8am, 12pm, 4pm, 8pm and twice before bed. 

x


----------



## nybison1978

Hello ladies! AF arrived this afternoon. I am starting the clomid tonight. YAHOOO! I just called the Dr. And he put in my prescription for the injectibles. I have an appointment with him on Saturday. So, I'm on to clomid cd 1-5. Prayers to all!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Nybison-- good luck!! :) 

Anytime I take Clomid it's CD 3 to 7. 

I've always wondered what the difference is.... 

:dust: to you! :)


----------



## Joli

Best of luck NYBision! I took clomid starting on CD3 as well - but I have heard of some people starting on CD1 and 2. I can't wait to hear your update!

SJ - have you had any indication on when you might be able to have your treatment?


----------



## sj22

Hi Joli, well I am undergoing second IUI treatment at the moment. My referral to the Bristol Centre for Reproductive Medicine has been sent to my primary care trust for approval as we are eligible to have ICSI on the NSH. Hopefully will be able to have it in the summer holidays if all goes well. x


----------



## nybison1978

Thanks Joli, however i am taking the clomi on CD1 not CD3. I will def keep you posted.


----------



## nybison1978

SJ want are you using nasal spray for?


----------



## Joli

SJ - I really hope this IUI treatment works for you!!! Do you know when the treatment day is likely to be?


----------



## sj22

I think the nasal spray blocks my own body's natural hormones so that they don't mess with the treatment. 

Joli - think treatment day will be in about 2 and 1/2 weeks. 

Hope all is going well with you x


----------



## nybison1978

Last night was my last clomid pill. I go in for a cd7 ultrasound tomorrow. Prayers that clomid made some great eggs. I can't wait.


----------



## JAR

Hi
Hope you don't mind me posting on this thread. We had our first IUI done on 31/3/10 with HCG trigger shot on 29/3/10. Since taking the trigger shot have had preg symptoms which don't seem to be dissapearing. Was told to take a HPT in 2 weeks after the IUI - does the trigger shot really stay in your system for 14 days? I was reading forums where some women had taken a HPT and it had dissapeared within 48 hours or so??? I'm keeping everything crossed anyway that we will be successful :)

JAR xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Good Luck nybison!! :dust:

Good luck to you too JAR. :dust: I have no idea about the trigger shot staying in your system. Seems like it wouldn't though since it is just a simulated LH surge. 

Had my follow up consult today. If I can get two documentations of lab works over to my clinic, then all is AGO with IUI treatment this coming up cycle. I will get my fingers cross. 

Funny how the Nurse Asst said "Lab work rarly ever goes misfiled..." and I thought to myself "Yup, because rarely always happens to me, and not with the lottery." lol


----------



## wantingmore

Just to give some hope....IUI can work the first time, it did for me! Don't give up hope ladies!


----------



## Joli

Best of luck with your scan NYBison! Clomid is a very effective medication, so I'm sure it's gonna get you some good eggies!

JAR - I tested 11dpIUI, and I did worry whether the trigger shot was still in my system. I felt preg symptoms from the trigger, then for 1 day, the symptoms seemed to go away, and then was back the day after. I think the day it went away was the day the trigger short left by body which was around 7dpIUI. They do say 14 days on the safe side, so that you don't get a false positive, but I think for most people you're ok tested after 10 days...


----------



## nybison1978

Thanks guys. So, my CD 7 ultrasound concluded that I did have eggs that began to mature. However, they are very small. I have to go back in on Tuesday, for another ultrasound. If the eggs are no grwoing the way their suppose to im going to start the injectables. 

Plus, I have to go back in again on Saturday for another ultrasound. I am so happy, my doc is so on top of things.

Fo those of you that positives on your first IUI, what were your follicule sizes on the day you triggered or if you know CD 7 or 14?


----------



## Joli

Hey NYBison - it took me 23 days to O on clomid, which is why I was only on it for 2 cycles before I went onto injectables. But even on the injectables, it took me 20 days before they did the trigger - my follies took sooooooooooo long to respond! But by the 20 days, they were about 18mm. At CD14, they were still only 8mm!


----------



## nybison1978

Thanks Joli, 

I went back to the Drs yesterday and the eggs were still small, so he put me on 75iu of Follistim, I have to take it CD 11- 14 and I go back to him on Saturday CD 15 to see how much they have grown. How did you do on the injectables? It appears that I might be having the iui late too.

Prayers to everyone............


----------



## Joli

Hey NYBison - with the injectibles, I still didn't O until really late (around CD20), and they were a bugger because they left bruises all underneath my belly button, but I felt so much better on it then clomid - I found that clomid dried up my cm, and made me feel reall bloated, whereas on the injectibles, I didn't have any side effects, and once you get use to doing the injections, it really isn't bad (and I hate needles!). I hope your foillies wake up soon - I know that it can be frustrating! But it will happen! :) x


----------



## thewaitison

Hello ladies, I am taking the liberty to barge in this post as it seems truly inspiring for those going in for their first IUI. 
I had my first IUI on March 14 and got a BFP thereafter. However I am still so addicted to success stories that I keep lurking on such posts.
I am 5 weeks and 5 days pregnant today but still extremely anxious and keepng everythg crossed n hoping all goes fine. 

nybison1978 and CaseyBaby718 I wish u all d best for ur IUIs. N Joli, wishing u a happy n healthy full term.


----------



## nybison1978

Thanks guys. So, I went to my CD 14 ultrasound today and YAHOO, we have one foli at 15mm, we will be coutinuing the follistim 75iu, today, tomorrow and monday along with ganirelix, in hopes that another egg matures, I go back to the dr on Monday CD 16, I will trigger on CD 16 and we will have the IUI on CD 18 which is this Wednesday if all goes well, i cant wait.

Prayers to everyone, Prayers.......


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thanks!! :) Still waiting for AF to come along and hopefully I will be doing IUI this cycle. We will see. :)


----------



## Joli

NYBison - that's awesome news!! I'm really hoping for you on Wed!!! Make sure DH gets lots of rest and holds off from flying solo for 48 hours! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

NYbison- Congrats on your mature Folli!! :) Also make sure DH takes vitamins with Selenium in them, and make sure he is nice and energized for his appt. They say that when a man is invigorated so is his sperm. :D 
FX'd for your BFP!


----------



## nybison1978

Thanks guys, I am so excited (still) I just came from my CD 16 ultasound and the lil lady (foli) is 24mm now. YAHOOOOOOOOO!
I have to continue the follistim and ganirelix tonight as soon as a get home then I take the ovidrel at 12pm. We are going to have the IUI on Wednesday. I cant wait for the 2ww.

We are going to Disney in May and its also my birthday. This will be the best B-day present ever. And also Mothers Day gift.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Mother's day gift!!! It would be amazing! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I was on here briefly before but just wanted to let you all know that my May consultation for IUI has been bumped up to this thursday. Someone cancelled and so the DR called me. I am currently on CD 15 and just hoping that we do it by ourselves this month. I guess she wants to get me prepared for the IUI next month and all it entails. Wishing everyone luck.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Good luck mrskcbrown! :) Fx'd for you this month!! 

So, pending my period starting, my IUI will begin this month. :) I'm going to call the clinic tomorrow and just make sure everything is a-go. DR said at our last appt that if I could get all my "t's crossed and i's dotted" we could start this coming cycle. Well everything is crossed and dotted. YEY


----------



## Joli

NYBison - that's awesome news!!! IUI tomorrow!!! woop woop!!! I'm so excited for you! I know this sounds silly, but after your IUI, and for the next few days, imagine the spermys finding the eggy and then your little beanie implanting. This was the advice the doctor gave me, and I swear I even felt my eggy making its way down the tube. I remember writing it to girls on another thread thinking I must be imagining things...but I wasn't! 

Mrskcbrown - best of luck this month, but in the meantime, very exciting that your IUI is all lined up!

Casey - when is AF due? Hopefully you'll be starting really soon!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Joli: AF is overdue, but with PCOS it's hard to know for sure. I hope soon so I can go ahead and start the process soon. :D


----------



## alwayshoping

Hi, I hope you dont mind me joining you on this thread, but I started reading this and can believe what an inspiration it is to me. Ive been trying to conceieve for about 4 years, started on clomid which was inaffective and eventually progressed to IUI. I have just started my Menopur injections yesterday and am due my first scan friday. I am quite nervious about the whole thing and there dont seem to be many people who actually understand what it is that I am going through. I am thrilled to find a place that I can maybe share my thoughts and feelings and get such positivity from at the same time. congratulations to all of you that have recently had your BFP.:flower:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Welcome alwayshoping!! :) 

I'm so excited for your first scan!! I'm due to start the IUI process as soon as my cycle starts again. (any day now) and I love hear about what is going to happen. 

Lets hope for your BPF too!! :D


----------



## alwayshoping

Thanks CaseyBaby, Im sure you are very excited to start the IUI process I know I was. I am a little nervous as my consultant has mentioned that if I over or understimulate I may be take off IUI to start IVF but there is a 1 years waiting list and its been so long getting here already. Im keeping my fingers crossed that the Menopur will be enough for me to get a good reaction so I can at least get to the start of the 2ww. Here's hoping that the scan on friday looks good.:angel:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

YEY!! 

My Clinic just says that if I over or under stimulate they will cancel the cycle and I will have to wait until next cycle to start the process again. 

That's more so with the overstimulating. If I under stimulate they will give me more medicine to help the egg grow...


----------



## alwayshoping

My understanding for myself is if I understimulate they will allow me 1 more try the next cycle at a higher dose but if i understimulate on the second i will have to be put on the waiting list for IVF if i over stimulate at all its automatically stopped and on to the waiting list from there. Its not that I mind having to go through IVF if thats what it would take but I really dont want to have to wait another year.:nope: Im trying to keep a positive outlook and seeing how many people on this site have concieved with IUI im more positive than ever. Here is hoping that you start your IUI soon and that you BFP is just around the corner. I have my fingers crossed.:angel:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Alwayshoping: I really hope that this is your month. A lot of girls on here have had success the first time. :)
I'm so excited I can't stand it. I'm sure you are too. 
Don't worry about the things you can't control. Just visualize. You WILL get your BFP!! :D


----------



## MarsMaiden

hi alwayshoping! I am on my first cycle of IUI this month too, my scan is due on Monday! I am on daily injections of Buserilen and Puregon at the moment which is fun (I never realised how hard it would be to stab myself with a needle!!) and assuming my scan is OK, we hope to have the IUI next Wednesday or Thursday. It is great knowing that someone else is going through it all too!! *hugs* for you and fingers crossed that this cycle works for both of us!

I am dreading the two week wait this time, think it will be the longest two weeks of my life!! So excited after reading all the success stories here though!


----------



## Joli

Hey Alwayshoping and MarsMaiden - welcome!! I wish you the very best with your IUI! I'm glad this thread can give you guys hope! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Good Luck MarsMaiden. :dust: 


fx'd for this cycle for you!! :D


----------



## nybison1978

So, I did the IUI @ 1pm today and I am back at work now. Hubby's spermies were excellant. It was a piece of cake. Didnt hurt at all. Im like what, your done, he;s like yup, their on their way lol.

Prayers to everyone. I am in the 2ww.......................................

Here's to keeping the faith that my LIL Monster will be created and attach to Momma.............


----------



## CaseyBaby718

nybison: FX FOR YOU!!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 

I'm so excited for you! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Wallie

Nybison - good luck! :dust:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

nybison1978 said:


> So, I did the IUI @ 1pm today and I am back at work now. Hubby's spermies were excellant. It was a piece of cake. Didnt hurt at all. Im like what, your done, he;s like yup, their on their way lol.
> 
> Prayers to everyone. I am in the 2ww.......................................
> 
> Here's to keeping the faith that my LIL Monster will be created and attach to Momma.............

How long did you have to wait after the wash of the DH spermies before the iui took place?


----------



## nybison1978

Caseybaby,

He went at 11am , I went at 12pm, the Doc ddint show up to 12:30pm, we were out by 1pm.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

awesome! I like that! In Out, on with your life. :)


----------



## MarsMaiden

nybison - FX that this is the one for you! Great to know that the IUI itself is quick and painless too!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

LOL, talk about stress! My DH is away for work at the moment and meant to be flying home tomorrow but looks highly unlikely to make it because of the volcanic ash that has shut all the airports down!! Our IUI should be on Wednesday, lets hope he makes it back by then or all these drugs and injections will have been for nothing!
:wacko:

Also, I have been reacting a little bit to the Buserelin injection (aka Suprecor), my leg just gets a bit of a welt around the injection point that hangs around for a couple hours before going down, the other injection is fine. Has anyone else experienced this? Is it anything to worry about? The drugs would still be doing their thing right?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Oh dear!! MarsMaiden! I hope that your DH comes home soon!! Darn that volcanic Ash!!! :nope:


----------



## nybison1978

Just checking in, still no side effects to any of the medicine and no signs of pregnancy. I hope no sign is a good sign. Prayers to alll......


----------



## sj22

Hi all, sorry its been so long! Update: had final scan yesterday and 2 follies measuring 15mm and 14mm. Going for final scan tomorrow and then IUI should be Mon or Tues. 

Marsmaiden: hope DH arrives home safely
Nybison: I have my fingers crossed for you

SJ x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

sj22, good luck on your cycle this month!!! fx for you!


----------



## Joli

SJ - best of luck on Mon/Tues! How exciting!!!!

NYBison - keeping up the positive thinking and imagining your little beanie implanting! :)

MrsMaiden - I had different injectables and I had to inject into my stomach underneath my belly button - I did end up with bruises on my tummy, but not the reaction that you're saying - maybe you should check it out with your doc?


----------



## sj22

Marsmaiden - is hubby back? Hope he is able to travel soon. 

Caseybaby - when do you think you will start your meds for IUI? 
x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

sj22- I am currently taking Provera, since my period is over 35+ days late. I went to the DR and they told me that I hadn't ovulated this month either, and my lining was just hanging out. Today is my first day on provera. so as soon as my period starts, I will be on clomid only with a trigger shot as soon as they say.


----------



## sj22

Hi Caseybaby, is good your doctor is cracking on and hopefully AF will arrive soon. Clomid should produce lots of good follies x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

Me and hubby are due to be starting IUI next month after this af - not sure if we'll be able to as we should be on hols when fertile period is, but it'll be month after if we are.

anyway i was just wondering if anyone has unexplained infertilty? or is there are any success stories with unexplained infertility.

thanks in advance

xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

mrssunshine. Good luck to you! :dust:

I do not have unexplained, I have PCOS. 

I hope you get some hopeful success stories for yourself.


----------



## sj22

mrssunshine - my DH sperm doesn't make it through my mucus! 

Caseybaby - just read your TTC journey, it's really good and made me think a lot. I really hope this IUI works for you. 

x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

SJ22- what you said to mrssunshine is what I suspect of myself. I also think that my uterus is extra combatant. 

Thanks about my journal... didn't think it was very thought provoking, but thank you anyway. :lol:


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby - it made me think that I'm not the only one who is frustrated and fed up! You can be tested for the mucus by having a post-coital test, although not all clinics offer this. At least that way you will know for sure. 

S


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thanks!! Maybe I can ask my clinic about it. :)


----------



## sj22

Def - at first I was absolutely gutted. But...now i am relieved I know what the problem is and can look to overcome it. Unfortunitly for us DH also has low sperm count; IUI helps with both problems :)


----------



## mrssunshine78

sj22 said:


> mrssunshine - my DH sperm doesn't make it through my mucus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya thanks for that
> 
> we've never been tested for anything like that, and it is what i suspect is wrong, but its not one of the routine tests that they do.
> 
> good luck to everyone
> 
> xx


----------



## Joli

Hey MrsShinshine - I have PCOS and DH had poor spermys, so the reasons for our infertility were pretty clear! But from all the reading I did on IUI, it was most successful for cases of 'unexplained fertility', so I think it will be great for you!


----------



## MarsMaiden

@Joli yes, I didn't think it was quite right but didn't want to say anything as its really not too bad and I didn't want to be told to stop taking the drugs or abandon the cycle! :blush: I have my scan tomorrow so will mention it to the nurses at the clinic then.

sj22 and caseybabey - good luck with your cycles! *hugs*

mrssunshine - we are unexplained so I should be able to update you with some succcess rates in about 2 and a half weeks!

my nightmare continues! My follicle scan is tomorrow and I am sort of hoping that they aren't fully developed yet so that we can have some extra time for hubby to make it home! He is doing so well bless him and is moving hell and high water to try and make it home in time. As I type he is driving from Madrid to Paris to try and find a way home from there. I have to say even if he makes it home I have no idea what the stress will have done to the both of us!

Will keep you all updated!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MarsMaiden: Praying that your Hubby comes home safe and sound and DESTRESSED! Isn't there an underground train that links france and UK? I hope things work out.


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck marsmaiden - hope you're hubby gets home in time!!!

xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks Caseybaby and Mrssunshine!

Yes, there is the Eurostar from paris but unfortunately it is fully booked. He is currently on the way to calais and hoping to book on a ferry. It looks very possible that he will be home tomorrow sometime so he should definitely make it.

Of course the only other problem is that he is meant to do his last sperm production sometime around now and he is currently on a bus with 30 people! Hopefully he will find a chance sometime today to erm, take care of things!! Again, hoping for a Thursday IUI because of this so that the little guys will have enough time to develop their superpowers 

Leaving for my scan now!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Is there a bathroom on the bus?? :lol:


----------



## sj22

Marsmaiden hope your hubby gets home safe - where in UK are you? I'm in Bristol. 
I know it is a nightmare getting back; I teach and the school had lots of missing children today. How was the scan? It means we will be on the dreaded 2ww together. 

Caseybaby - can you imagine the reaction of suggesting he takes care of business in a bus toilet? He he, oh the things we have to do! 
S x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

he he! Ya, I know. I could only imagine. I know my DH is so modest he'd laugh and hang up on me suggesting such a thing! :haha:


----------



## MarsMaiden

LOL at the toilet bus! I'm not sure what he had in mind but I am lucky that he is so committed to this TTC journey that we are on!

The good news is that he is nearly home! He has made it over on the ferry and is on his way to the station to get the sleeper train home and will be here by the morning. (we're in Cornwall sj22 - never the easiest place to get to at the best of times!)

The bad news is that the scan showed I hadn't responded very well to the FSH meds. My follicles were only at 6mm and my womb lining was very thin. So they are abandoning this cycle. :cry: They are putting me back on the BCP and I will start a higher dose of meds at the end of May.

To top it all off I got to work and got told off by my boss because I hadn't filled in my electronic calender to say I'd be out. Cue me going into complete meltdown! Decided to take the rest of the day off and came home and attacked cleaning of the house!

I am now eating an industrial sized bar of chocolate. What a week!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Oh Mars.... so sorry to hear about your follicles... :( 

Lets hope that next cycle is more hopeful! Your DH is will be ready to go by then eh? :)


----------



## sj22

Marsmaiden that's rubbish :( but atleast hubby will be back soon. 

Are you having your treatment in Cornwall? 
S x


----------



## nybison1978

Hey guys. I am now 6dpIUI and I still feel no side effects or symptoms. 

Joli, did you have any symptoms?

Prayers to everyone!!!!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Nybison! GOOD LUCK!!!!! :dust: 

Just remember, everyone is different. There are plenty of women who have had no symptoms until the BFP


----------



## sj22

Nybison: although I miscarried I did get a BFP and had no symptoms. x


----------



## Joli

MrsMaiden - I'm sorry that they're abandoning this cycle for you... my follies were really unresponsive as well (too me 23 days to O), but my uterine lining was ok I believe. Maybe they need to try you on a different kind of FHS medication, there's so many out there, so maybe it's just a case of finding out which one works for you. I'm glad DH will be able to make it home though - what a nightmare!

NYBison - I didn't feel any particular symptoms at 6dpo, but at 7dpo, I felt what I thought was gas cramps, and they came and went...but 8dpo, I felt nothing again. At 9dpo, I thought I would test, just in case the gas cramps was actually implantation (oh, and nipples started to get sore at 9dpo), and I got a faint faint line... I wouldn't test that early though, I didn't realise that you could still get a false positve from the trigger shot, so I worried for a couple of days whether it was a real BFP or not. I think most people say you can test 14 days post-trigger shot to be 100% sure there is no false positive. Don't worry about not having any symptoms, tons of girls don't feel a thing!! As long as you don't feel AF coming along, that's a good thing! Did you get any symptoms from the trigger shot?


----------



## nybison1978

Joli,

Thanks, no symptoms from the trigger shot. However, how weird this may sound, I am craving salt, all I want is extra salt on everything and im not a salt person. I am a suger person, love carbs. My husband surprised me and bought home ice cream last night, he was too cute. I didnt want it because he didnt bring chips for me to dip in the ice cream. what a freak I am.

This salt thing started on Monday but im just realizing it now.

Other than that I dont have any symptoms.


----------



## sj22

Well I had the IUI yesterday and am now taking the vile pessaries! 

Marsmaiden is hubby home now? How are you feeling? 

x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Good Luck sj!! :dust: 

I can't wait to join you ladies in the 2ww. :) Though, I still am waiting for my AF to start, still on Provera. Day 4 today of that. 

Just wishing to get the show on the road!! :)


----------



## sj22

How many days are you on provera?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

7 days of Provera, and then the waiting game of when AF will come.


----------



## sj22

Same as me... first time round it took 7 days for AF to show up, this time it took 5. Then you can look forward to all the scans...


----------



## nybison1978

SJ- Good Luck

Casey- It took me 5 days to get af after the BCP


----------



## Joli

NYBison - cravings are a good sign! Your body clearly wants something different. Very interesting that you didn't have any side effects from the trigger - I had such sore BB's afterwards! But then again, that might have been from the injectibles that I was on. Do you have a target date on when you will test?

SJ - that's awesome that you just had your IUI! Fx'd for some baby dust magic to happen inside!! Did everything go well during your IUI?

Casey - it took me 5 days to get AF after provera - it won't be long now!!!


----------



## nybison1978

Joli, no noticeable side effects from the trigger. By boobs are a little sore but nothing major to note down.I was also on injectibles. Was this your first iui?


----------



## Joli

Hey NYBison - it was indeed my first IUI! Do you know what day you're going to test?


----------



## nybison1978

Joli, April 27, I have a follow up appt. I'll prob test in the morning before I go. I will be 13dpiui, today I'm 8dpiui. When did you start to test? I don't have the urge yet. Hopefully it stays like that. Maybe I should wait to hear back from the dr and not jinx myself.haha


----------



## nybison1978

Joli, great wedding pic? Where was it taken? I went to HK two years ago for work.


----------



## Joli

Hey NYBison - I was really bad and tested 10dpiui - I didn't realise at the time that it could have been a false positive - if you can hold out until the 27th, then you'll get a more definitive answer than I did! You won't jinx yourself - what time is your apponitment on the 27th? I think it's better to test with your morning wee rather than the afternoon (although, on the day I found out, I did about 5 tests throughout the day, and they all came back with very very very faint lines!). 

Our wedding pic was taken in a park in HK, although the umbrella was from the Peninsula Hotel (where we celebrated our wedding in the evening, and we had a church ceremony in the morning). I see that you're in NY - my mom was in NY for the whole of last year being treated for cancer at Sloane Kettering, so I was in NY about 4 times last year! Awesome city...


----------



## looknomore

Hi Everyone,

Going in for my 2nd IUI (fingers crossed) in 2 days. Went today for day 11 scan. 2 follies one on each ovary measuring 19.2 mm & 18.6 mm. In my last IUI which was cancelled because the follicle did not rupture :cry: I had been given HCG as trigger. This time i m taking an injection called Lupride (given subcutaneously) and another one (the name for which i cant decipher cos the doc's handwriting is so bad):dohh: in 5 hours.

Has anyone taken anything besides HCG for triggering ovulation. Am pertrified the eggies wont come out. :shrug:


----------



## Joli

Hey lookomore - I only had hcg... maybe your follied weren't big enough last time round, or the hcg wasn't given at the right time for you - just keep thinking positively hon - I'm sure it will happen for you this time round!!


----------



## looknomore

Hi Joli- I had got the HCG trigger when the follie (there was only one last cycle) was 19 mm. And it kept growing even after the HCG..Last monitoring it had gone upto 32 mm. Thats when the cycle was cancelled :(


----------



## sj22

Good luck looknomore, I had my second IUI on Tuesday so we are on the 2ww together. Hope it all goes well x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Joli said:


> Hey NYBison - I was really bad and tested 10dpiui - I didn't realise at the time that it could have been a false positive - if you can hold out until the 27th, then you'll get a more definitive answer than I did! You won't jinx yourself - what time is your apponitment on the 27th? I think it's better to test with your morning wee rather than the afternoon (although, on the day I found out, I did about 5 tests throughout the day, and they all came back with very very very faint lines!).
> 
> Our wedding pic was taken in a park in HK, although the umbrella was from the Peninsula Hotel (where we celebrated our wedding in the evening, and we had a church ceremony in the morning). I see that you're in NY - my mom was in NY for the whole of last year being treated for cancer at Sloane Kettering, so I was in NY about 4 times last year! Awesome city...

Hi I havent been on in a while but my IUI is scheduled to happen in May, thats if I dont get a BFP this weekend FxD!!!! Check out my chart and keep me in your prayers please!!:happydance:

Joli, I see you are in HK. My friend is from there and moved back there last year to work. She is cantonese and the language barrier was making it hard for her to find a job, even though she speaks english. :shrug: I cant wait to visit!:hugs:


----------



## looknomore

hello ladies..Just got 2 injections of Ovidrel. They hurt this time and I have a high threshold for pain esp needles. It bled also at the point where the injections were given on the front thigh. Wondering if thats normal. I am praying for all of us for a BFP this cycle. Have to go for a monitoring tomm and on Sunday morning. Right now I am just praying the eggies come out.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Joli

Hey looknomore... strange you say "Ovidrel"... I just might have had that as well - did you have a powder bottle and a liquid bottle, and then you mixed them both into one bottle and then did the shot? I injected mine into my belly (under my belly button). Whilst taking injectibles, sometimes they bled, and sometimes they didn't, I wouldn't sorry about it! Fx'd for your eggies!!!


----------



## sj22

looknomore, I think that is the injection I have just taken. This time I did have some bleeding after the injections but I think that was because I was injection near a bruise. Hope everything goes well x


----------



## looknomore

Hi sj22..U say ur IUI is scheduled on tuesday..but then how come u have already taken this injection Ovidrel..cos this makes you ovulate within 36 hours..Its a trigger..Are u sure u have taken Ovidrel??


----------



## sj22

Hi looknomore, yep I took the injection monday morning and had the IUI at 6pm on Tuesday x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Finally feeling a bit better now! Had a week of complete loss of PMA and feeling like a failure as a woman! Am back to feeling positive, onwards and upwards! I am on BCP at the moment and my next scan is already booked for 1st June, they are doubling my dose of the FSH for the next one so crossing everything that it works this time.

Hubby got home safe and sound on Tuesday mornng. He was disappointed that we weren't going through with the cycle but very supportive.

Nybison and sj - have everything crossed for you, you haven't got long to wait now!


----------



## sj22

Hey MarsMaiden, very glad you are feeling a bit better and that hubby made it home. I hope it all goes well next time, doubling the dose should def have some impact! Is your clinic supportive? 

SJ x


----------



## looknomore

oh ok..SJ22..though ur IUI wa going to take place on tuesday..Went for the can today and the follies have stopped growing now. Doc sys ovulation should happen by tomm morning . Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## sj22

That's good news looknomore. How many follies have you got ready?


----------



## nybison1978

Hey guys, prayers to everyone.


----------



## looknomore

Done with the IUI :) Follie on the right side had released and left was getting uneven so the doc sys it looks like it is collapsing and shud release anytime. Now the 2 WW. Am on progesterone injections this cycle as the tablets were giving me too many side effects. 

Are there any precautions one shud take after IUI?? Was wondering if I can swim or exercise and if having an intercourse:winkwink: is ok in the 2 WW

Buckets full of baby dust

xoxo


----------



## Joli

Hey looknomore! - congrats on getting into the 2ww!! I was told not to swim or exercise too heavily during the 2ww, but intercourse was ok - especially on the same day as IUI! I think the key is just staying chilled out, and imagine your little beanie making its way down the tube and snuggling into your uterus (yup, my doc told me to visualise all this!).


----------



## Wallie

hi ladies, looks like I'll be joining you soon as OH and I just met with the FS this morning and he has suggested IUI while we wait for IVF. OH has antibodies in his sperm and they don't move too well, so hopefully after the washing process they will be alot better.

FS said that as I ovulate we'll probably just do a natural cycle. Anyone else tried that and been successful? I've been quoted at our clinic success rate is 18%. What have you other ladies been told?

Anyway I won't be doing IUI for at least a couple of cycles as after this one we're off on holidays, so maybe when we're back in early June. Here's hoping anyway.

Good luck to all those in the 2ww and also for all those trying.

FX'd

:dust::hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hey wallie

looks like i'm in a similar situation to you, af due tomorrow, but had bfn today and af pains so looks like she'll be right on time

we're going for a natural cycle iui, and prob also starting in june cos of us going on hols, i'm hoping we'll be back in time for iui in may, but who knows??? we were told the odds were about 15-20% so keeping everything crossed cos so sick of ttc.

good luck


----------



## Joli

Best of luck Wallie and MrsSunshine - if you're able to go natural, it's the best way, then you won't have all the yucky side effects!


----------



## Wallie

Thanks MrsSunshine and Joli. 

It'd be great to hear of anyone who has gone through a natural IUI cycle, so if you have let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Just caught up. :) 

haven't been on in a while since i'm just waiting for AF. 

Done with Provera Saturday, just waiting but some small spotting today which means CD1 should be anytime this week! :) 

Then it's on to the IUI cycle :D :happydance: 

Good luck to all you ladies in your 2ww! I'm praying for you guys!!! :D


----------



## nybison1978

So, I took a hpt this morning, BFN. It's 13dpiui right now. So I think I might be going on to the next cycle. I go to have a bloodtest today. Ill keep you guys posted. Prayers to all!!!!!


----------



## Joli

Hey NYBison - how sensitive was your hpt? Good luck with your bloodtest!! :flower:

Casey - hope ths spotting turns into full on AF! (this is the only circumstance in which I'll hope that AF happens for you! haha - hopefully never again for the next 9 months!)


----------



## Gille01

Hi!

I'm Gille. I'm new here and planning an IUI in early June. Hopefully that stays to schedule! I'm looking into doing a natural cycle but am not sure just yet.

I do have a question, if you guys don't mind answering. 

Would it be smarter to do a double insemination? I keep thinking about what can give me a better chance if I go natural. Any ideas on how to get a better chance at it? 

Either way, I hope you ladies are well. Congrats to those of you who are expecting and I'm praying for those of you in the 2ww. Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Joli

Hey Gille - I had considered doing double insemination, but there's arguments going both ways on whether it makes much difference or not. I think if your doc is willing to do it, then you've got nothing to lose! DH and I had our IUI, then we BD'd in the evening and the day after as well, just in case!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thanks!! Spotting usually happens a couple days before AF for me. So I'm expecting it to be Thursday. It's still really light. Could be farther then Thursday, but i'm saying Thursday in my head, and hopefully my body will listen. :) 

NyBison: Don't give up hope. HPTs are notorious for false negatives. Depending on the sensitivity and also it could be a bad test. I was told to wait until the blood work, and to not even take a test. I know it can be hard to wait tho. 2ww is KILLER. :p Hang in there, and i'm sending ya my thoughts and prayers. :D 

Gilli- I have no idea about double insemination. lol It couldn't hurt though. The more sperm the better :)


----------



## nybison1978

I'm at the drs now. I took a clear blue digital pregnant or not pregnant. It came up as not pregnant this morning, 13dpiui. I don't feel pregnant at all, it actually feels like my period is on it's way.


----------



## Gille01

Thank you so much, Joli and CaseyBaby. I'm hoping to get in talk with the Dr soon enough. I want all the extra chance I can get but I'm not sure if it will be worth it. More sperm is always a good thing!


----------



## nybison1978

So verdict is in. Negative beta. I'm going on to the next cycle. I stopped the progesterone last night. Hopefully AF will come by Friday. Prayers to everyone.


----------



## Joli

Aww, NYBison, sorry about the bfn ... will you try IUI again this cycle? do you know what meds they will put you on (if any)?


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi girls, can i join you? I'm on my third and final round of IUI. Had a scan on Monday at day 5 and had a 13mm follie on the right. Started Gonal F injections on Mon. Went for a pre-treatment scan for IVF today in case this IUI fails which showed follie had grown to 17 mm already and I'm only on day 7! Clinic is going to scan me tomorrow morning and its looking like I'll trigger late tomorrow (day 8) for treatment early on day 10, 36 hours later. Seems pretty early to me in my cycle though, what do you all think?????


----------



## sj22

Hi BabyChristie, welcome :) I am on my second round of IUI after the first resulted in a miscarriage. Day 10 does seem quite early (I didn't have the IUI till day 18) but everyone is different and I'm sure your doctor knows what their doing. x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

NYbison- So sorry to hear about you bfn... will you be starting again next cycle? 

Babychristie- welcome! :)


----------



## Wallie

I'm so sorry Nybison it was a no. :hugs: Let us know what you're thinking doing next, maybe try again?

Gille, looks like I'll be doing IUI natural cycle around the same time as you. Never heard of double insemination though but why no eh!

BabyChristie, looks like you are going to ovulate early. Maybe its a good sign but docs will know what they're doing. :hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks girls, I'll try to relax and trust the docs. I'll let you know how it goes in the morning. 

Thanks for the welcome. Should join those of you in the 2ww this weekend maybe?

x


----------



## BabyChristie

Well, it all kicked off this morning! Scan showed follie has grown to 20mm after just 3 injections and I'm still only on day 8. But lining is nice and thick and they said although its early there's no reason to go ahead asap, otherwise if we wait, we might miss it. So, had the Ovidrell trigger at 9am this morning and we are booked in for IUI at 9am tomorrow. Thought we'd try 24 hours as I think I tend to ovulate quick after the trigger too.

It's all a bit of a whirlwind and I'm still worried its a bit early, but have to go with what the body says I guess?

I have everything crossed as its our last treatment before we move to IVF in July. :nope:


----------



## Joli

Hey BabyChristie - wow, those are some fantastic follies!! Don't worry about it being early, your body is clearly ready for it, with your uterus lining thick. I'm really really keeping my fx'd for you hon!!! I hope we get some good news in 2 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Joli said:


> Hey BabyChristie - wow, those are some fantastic follies!! Don't worry about it being early, your body is clearly ready for it, with your uterus lining thick. I'm really really keeping my fx'd for you hon!!! I hope we get some good news in 2 weeks! :hugs:

Thanks Joli - I hope you're right! I'm glad to see things are progressing nicely with you, I remember being on the thread when you first got your BFP. Time flies huh?! It's lovely that you are still here offering support - thanks :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

nybison - sorry for you're bfn - good luck with your next cycle :hugs:

babychrsitie it does seem early, but everything sounds like its in order so good luck to you!! 


my af arrived yesterday so we'll def be going for IUI asap, it'll prob be june though as hols are booked.

xx


----------



## Joli

Hey MrsSunshine - we had our IUI whilst we were on holiday! My follies were taking forever to grow, and we were going to South Africa on holiday, and we managed to find a great fertility clinic in Cape Town who did our IUI for us!


----------



## mrssunshine78

we're getting IUI on nhs so don't think there's any chance of getting it while we're away lol!!

xx


----------



## sj22

Babychristie that's great news :)

Caseybaby how are you getting on? 

Joli - hope everything is going well.
x


----------



## MarsMaiden

babychristie - hope everything goes well for your iui tomorrow, it definitely sounds like your body is ready!

nybison - so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time *hugs*

I'm plodding on with the bcp, June can't come quickly enough right now!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Well, still spotting, but no offical CD1. :\

It's for the best though since I am going away for the weekend and I wouldn't want to need to go to the DR for the cd3 ultrasound and bloodwork. 

We got our IUI discount, 50% off. :D Good news! :) 

Hope everyone is doing great! Lets get these BFPs going!! :)


----------



## nybison1978

AF started today. On to IUI #2. Prayers to everyone.


----------



## Wallie

Good luck for this cycle of IUI Nybison :thumbup: First round was just a practice run.


----------



## BabyChristie

Well I'm now officially in the 2ww. IUI went well this morning - DH's washed sample was 174million and 78% motility, procedure went went and we hope the timing was spot on, so we just have to wait now....

Feel quite sore but nurse said thats a good thing as it shows she hit the very top of my womb to place the sample. Feel sick and tired too with the trigger shot so chilling on the sofa. Swim spermies swim!!:spermy::spermy:

So who's with me in this 2ww and when are you testing / due? Good luck to everyone - let's hope for lots of BFPs soon.:hugs:


----------



## Joli

Hey BabyChristie - that is an awesome awesome spermy count!! Wow - we only had 15 million in the wash (and of those only 4% morphology!). I think this is all a really good sign for you!


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks Joli - DH is pretty chuffed! I keep feeling twingey pains and i'm trying to work out if its slightly to the right and might be ovulation. Just not sure what the best timing is? Not that it matters now really but its hard to ignore. The IUI was 24 hours after trigger. Last 2 have been 36 hours but both times my ovulation twinges and signs died down after 24 hours so we decided to try changing the timing. 

But guess its better to have the guys in there already waiting in the tubes for the eggy to come out, huh?


----------



## Joli

BabyChristie - believe it or not, I could feel my egg making its way down the tube, I had a swollen feeling that seemed to get a little lower every day! It's all looking good for you! Fx'd! x


----------



## sj22

Babychristie glad IUI went well, mine hurt a little too straight after. 

Good news for me, funding has been approved for our initial appointment for ICSI :)


----------



## BabyChristie

Joli - I'll keep my eye out for that one then. Pains have gone today, which is good but I'm still tired. BD'ed this morning as well just in case!:haha:

SJ - Great news about ICSI. Do you have an appt date yet?

x


----------



## sj22

No date yet, should be about 2 weeks for initial appointment. Hopefully as we have already had IUI with same doctor privately we won't have to go through all the tests again and this should save some time. x


----------



## Wallie

Great news BabyChristie, I have my FX'd for you that this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks Wallie, really appreciate it. xx


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Hi girls! I am having IUI #2 on Monday and I can't wait to move on to the 2ww. Quick question, how long after the trigger did you have the IUI?


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi Bizybee. For the first 2 attempts it was 36 hours after but I kept feeling as if I ovulated at about 24 hours each time so for this last one we had it 24 hours after trigger. Have another 10 days or so to find out if that might have worked....


----------



## meme

Hi i am now officially in my 2ww! just had my first IUI a 2 hours ago. i didnt expect it to hurt!!! The doc said my cervix was tight and he couldn't get through so he had to pinch it open! i screamed! i currently feel strong AF type cramps! i felt them throughout the procedure. 
my DH sperm count was 40 million post wash and 67% motility. doc was impressed. i had 3 follicles, 20, 19, 15 . 
trigger was 26 hours before IUI 

i really hope it works for me! 

cant wait to test May 15th!!


----------



## Wallie

FX'd for you Meme:happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck BabyChristie and Meme! xx

Took the trigger this morning and have the IUI tomorrow afternoon (about 28 hours) after. FX this works!


----------



## Troysmam

:winkwink:Hello everyone, I've just stumbled upon this thread and spent ages reading through everyone's stories...real life eh you just can't beat it! I've been lurking around the site for a while now soaking up all the wonderful advice. We're about to go for our 2nd stimulated IUI on Wednesday and I really wanted some of your positive vibes to rub off on me before I went. We've been TTC for nearly 4 years and I'm 38.


----------



## meme

Thanks Wallie and and Bizybee!!

Good luck on your iui tomorrow .. is this your first time?

good luck Troysmam! i hope this round works for you!


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies,

I guess I am joining this crew! I am starting an iui this cycle. Today is day 1 and I have placed the call to my clinic - they have given me no information of the details yet - but are supposed to call tomorrow to tell me all the dates of scans and the plan - natural or medicated...
Truthfully I am not holding out too much hope as I have too many other issues getting in the way - but it surely would be nicer than the cost of ivf if it worked.

Goodluck to everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## Blue12

Oh and question - did anyone have accupuncture before and after the iui procedure - just like they suggest for ivf - I have not heard of it being suggested for iui - but figure if they suggest it for ivf - then..........anything to increase my chances...


----------



## Wallie

Blue, I'm glad you're getting to try IUI before IVF. Here's hoping they're all organised for you :hugs: When I go for my IUI which is hopefully in June, I'll definitly be doing acupuncture. Its really sorted out my cycles and last month I had the perfect O on day 14 and AF on day 29. I hope with that being sorted now, I'll have the perfect IUI. I just wish OH had the perfect swimmers!

Good luck!


----------



## BabyChristie

Good luck Meme - I'm in the 2ww too on my third and final IUI. Had my IUI on Friday morning so guess AF is due on Weds - Fri next week. Fingers crossed for us.

Bizybee - hope the procedure goes well this afternoon. Good luck!


----------



## sj22

Meme sounds like you have great odds and DH count was amazing! Fingers crossed for the next two weeks x


----------



## meme

Thank you BabyChristie and sj22!

thank you i hope so ur post gave made me smile!:hugs:

goodluck BabyChristie, i hope AF wont show! do you experience any discomfort after your iui?


----------



## BabyChristie

Meme - yes, quite uncomfortable afterwards. I just laid on the sofa on Friday and it was quite painful but not so much that i needed painkillers, just a bit annoying but by Sat morning it was all better. The first IUI was the same but the second wasn't uncomfortable at all - strange!

I have been really really tired since though which I presume is the trigger shot - feel a bit better now so hopefully its getting out of my system. 

Are you on progesterone or anything for your 2ww?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Looks like lots of ladies are now 2ww-ers! :) Good luck all of you!!! I'm so excited for you guys! 


I started my Period today. So now to the procedures for the IUI! Will be starting clomid Wednesday, as well as having blood work and ultrasounds of my ovaries. It's all sooo exciting!!! I'm ECSTATIC! :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Oh good luck CaseyBaby, that's brilliant news that your AF appeared (for once!) and you can now get on with the IUI.

It would be good if we could do a little list of where everyone is in the IUI sequence, waiting to start, started clomid, IUI and 2ww?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

That sounds like a really good idea. Does anyone want to do it? 

Whoever is planning the list: You can go ahead and either put me in starting Clomid, Since I will be in 2 days. 

:D


----------



## Joli

wow - lots of you in the 2ww! I'm soooo excited for you! Meme - sorry your experience was so painful, but it sounds like DH has some amazing swimmer, and 3 follies - you might end up with twins!!

Good luck to all you gals!! xxx


----------



## sj22

Ok ladies, well i'm I took the test this morning...BFP! After what happened last time I am trying not to get too excited. Symptoms I had were...
cramping days 6-8, bunged up nose, sneezing and lowered cervix (I think!). 

x


----------



## Wallie

sj22 said:


> Ok ladies, well i'm I took the test this morning...BFP! After what happened last time I am trying not to get too excited. Symptoms I had were...
> cramping days 6-8, bunged up nose, sneezing and lowered cervix (I think!).
> 
> x

OMG, woop, woop, that's brilliant news. Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

That's great news sj! :D 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Blue12

Wow congratulations!!!!! That is very exciting!


----------



## looknomore

Congratulations SJ..thats excellent news :dance:

I am 10 days past IUI. No symptoms. Not even sore boobs. Had some cramping and lower back ache a couple of days back and a radiating pain near the ovary which lasted for one whole day. But thats gone too.:shrug: I think it might be a UTI. Got the day 21 progesterone test which was "40". Doc sys thats within normal range so just have one more progesterone injection to take on friday. And then test on Sunday. I am petrified of the test. I can handle everything else but the test has that finality which is scary. :sad2:


----------



## Joli

ooohhhhhhhhhhh - SJ, I'm so happy for you!!! It's hard not to get too excited, I know, but I have a feeling things are going to go really well for you this time!! :flower:

looknomore - sorry you don't have any symptoms...but 10 dpIUI still might be early, so don't give up hope yet!


----------



## nybison1978

Congrats SJ! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa. 

Well I'm on cycle day 7 hopefully my next iui will be sooner then cd 18.


----------



## Troysmam

Congrats SJ Lovely to hear good news it gives the rest of us hope!

Well I'm off for IUI number 2 this afternoon so spare me a thought and a prayer please ladies, I'm as excited as Christmas morning:winkwink: it's a fine line between a positive attitude and getting overexcited in my book!

I'll let you know how things go, I don't expect it will be very eventful though the first one was fine.

Babydust to all!:dust:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Love all this good news!!! 

Praying for those still in the 2ww!! :) 

I have my follicle check up next thursday. Starting clomid today. I'm hoping to have the IUI sometime either late next week (or weekend) or early the week after that. 

Lets hope sooner then later! :happydance: 

:dust: Wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## sj22

Thank you all :) Am still being very cautious. 

Caseybaby I hope follies are growing well. 
Troysmam - hope the IUI went well 
Looknomore - many people have absolutely no symptoms to start with


----------



## Troysmam

Well ladies this one was different...it hurt a bit! Got a bit of cramping going on and had a show of CM with blood in it. I've been told that's quite normal??

While the IUI was being done my nurse brought up the subject of my weight (again!!:growlmad:) I'm not a small lass but I've been told by the specialist that my weight isn't the reason for our problems in ttc. I know it shouldn't but it's really quite upset me I'm obviously feeling a touch oversensitive at the mo. Anyway fingers crossed for the result, just the awful 2ww now (and though I always try not to symptom spot....I just can't help it!). 

How's everyone else doing today?:hi:


----------



## sj22

Troysmam - how rude is your nurse!!

Mine hurt a bit afterwards too so I wouldn't worry. Is really hard not to symptom spot, try not to test too early. Hope the next two weeks fly by for you x


----------



## BabyChristie

SJ - That's AMAZING news, congratulations! I hope you have a sticky little bean, wishing you loads and loads of luck :happydance: :hugs:

Troysmam - I had a bit of blood too. Wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww

Looknomore - I know its hard when there are no symptoms, but it doesn't necessarily mean anything and 10dpiui is still REALLY early. Implantation could have just happened and your hormones wouldn't be built up enough yet for you to be feeling anything. Don't lose hope just yet, stay strong until the weekend. :hugs:

As for me, guess I'm 5dpiui. Nothing yet, although have had a few ovary twinges each side which I suspect is left over from trigger. Not a sausage otherwise but very early I suppose. Have been tired since the procedure but that's normal for me - any excuse for an early night! 

Wishing everyone loads and loads of luck. x


----------



## looknomore

Troysmam- Even i had some cramping during IUI and this was after 2 painkillers (1 tablet and 1 suppository) and post IUI had some CM tinged with blood. So, I guess its normal.

Babychristie- Yeah..I know that symptoms mean nothing. Like my doc says- "the only symptom is missed period" I have had so many cycles with all kinda symptoms and no pregnancy..LOL..so trying to stay calm. But the tiredness post IUI happens. Guess its a side effect of the trigger. Even I felt so tired for a few days. But these days cant sleep. :shrug: Get weird dreams about eggs and sperms and embryos and IVFs. Going mad i suppose :haha:

xx


----------



## BabyChristie

Looknomore - I know what you mean. I dreamt last night that we had a little baby boy and DH was carrying him around on his shoulder because he was too heavy for me to carry. Aaah, can't even get away from babies when I'm asleep!

x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

looknomore & babychristie-- I have dreams of babies as well. It's in our sub conscious. The baby clock is TICKING!! :D 

Well, talk about moodiness. 100mg of clomid will do that to a girl. *sigh*

I'm excited that i've finally started my IUI cycle, but now I just wish this would all hurry up. Taking clomid stinks with the hot flashes, and the moodiness. Plus our a/c is kinda on the frits. EEK! 

I'm ready to be in the 2ww with you ladies. (but then i'm be bitching then too! Can't escape it... it's in my genes! :lol:)


----------



## Troysmam

:flower:Hi ladies, just got in from a night out with the girls but thought i'd just catch up with the gen before going up to bed. I've been for some acupuncture today I've heard it can help with IVF so figured it couldn't do any harm with IUI....you know how it is we'll try anything!!! The cramping has pretty much gone now so that's good. 

I see the topic of dreams has come up I had a corker last night, not sure how familiar you are with Eastenders but "Heather" offered to be my surrogate in exchange for a night of pash with my DH!!!! I haven't dared tell him...he'd have me committed I'm sure! Is everyone feeling positive today?


----------



## MarsMaiden

sj - congrats on your bfp! That is such great news, praying for a happy and healthy nine months for you. *hugs*

was interested to see the posts about dreams, I had my first baby dream the other week and it really affected me. I had a baby girl who was about 9 months old in the dream and I can still picture her now so clearly I could cry. I feel so protective of her and she's not even real yet!

I wanted to ask a question about what meds people were on. I am having IUI with the NHS and my clinic does 8-10 days of injectables - buserilin and FSH at the same time, one jab of each every day from CD2 up to whenever the HCG trigger is given. The idea is that the Buserilin totally supresses the bodies own cycle and then the FSH takes over artificially. I guess they know what they're doing but jjust wondered how this compared with what others were doing??

Good luck to everyone in the tww or with scans upcoming! I start injecting again on the 24th (I think!), I can't wait!


----------



## Blue12

I am curious about the same thing. I am taking femara cd3-7 and injecting puregon from cd7-till they tell me to stop (they said at least 4 days). Today is cd6 and I have to start my injections tomorrow - I am terrified truthfully. I am dreaming about needles. I tried watching utube videos of it last night to help me see it in action - but I am scared, and dh faints at the sight of needles so I am alone - yikes.


----------



## MarsMaiden

blue - I know how you feel! I struggled with my first jab and and had to get dh to do it for me in the end! Once that first one was done though and I realised that it really didn't hurt, i managed all the others fine. The Puregon pen also helps too as it's so much easier to use than a syringe.

Just remember to keep pressure on for at least two minutes, it really helps stop any bruising.

Good luck! *hugs*


----------



## sj22

Hi Marsmaiden and Blue12, I was on Puragen from day 1 of my false period until when ever the follies were ready to be released (which was about 15 days). I was also on the Buserilin spray to stop my own hormones interferring with the treatment. Hope this helps x


----------



## BabyChristie

All 3 of my IUIs have been Gonal F from day 5 until the trigger shot. It's a pen so not too difficult at all. It's just the trigger syringe one that stings a bit. This time I only injected for 3 days as I had one follicle which reached 19mm in that time, so it was quite odd.

9dpiui today. Have been tired for the past couple of days - and have had a few tummy pains in the past day or so too, which are also in my lower back but these are usual AF signs so I'm just a bit worried that I might get AF pretty quick this month. Hope I at least last 12dpiui or that isn't a good sign about my luteal phase.... :wacko:


----------



## MarsMaiden

thanks so much for the replies! I find it interesting how many different types of meds are used.

sj - it sounds like my treatment is similar to yours, it is nice to know that someone else is on a similar method and has had success with it! Interesting to hear that buserilin comes in a spray, I have to inject mine!! I have been reacting slightly to it so may enquire about the spray for the future.

babychristie - best of luck! yoou had such good follies, i really hope it turns into a bfp for you! when are you testing? *hugs*

I met my day old niece today, so beautiful and made me so determined that this will be the cycle for us!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

babychristie- I hope it's a bfp and not AF. :dust: 


As for meds, I'm in clomid, with just a trigger shot called Ovidril (might be spelled wrong). So i suppose i've lucked out. I hate needles myself... i'm okay with the pain, I just don't like watching them go into the skin, makes me feel queasy.


----------



## BabyChristie

Mars Maiden - thanks, I don't generally test as I can't cope with the BFNs so I'll just wait for AF to show. Due from Tuesday to Friday so should make her appearance sometime next week. :( The 24th will be here before you know it. Your med cycle sounds like an excellent idea and I guess it should stop you ovulating early or anything because they are controlling everything? Good luck!!

Casey Baby - thanks for the good wishes. Not too hopeful because the pain is pretty nasty but I looked again at dates and I'm only 9dpiui today so goodness knows? Probably just an early AF then. We'll see. All the best to you this time. x


----------



## sj22

Marsmaiden, def ask about the spray. It was fine apart from I had to set alarms on my phone to remember to take it (8am, 12pm, 4pm, 8pm and twice before bed!) So if it is just one injection it is more convienient. When is this cycle starting? Do you come up to Bristol for it?


----------



## Blue12

I survived my first injection lol - I couldn't even feel it at all.

Marmaiden - I had a dream about 6 months ago that is still with me today. At a party someone handed me my adopted newborn baby girl - but she looked exactly like me and I held her so gently and couldn't stop looking at her and feeling in awe that she was mine, and dh and I were standing so close together just looking at her and talking about what name we would give her. And my parents were telling people to back away and give us our moment. To this day I still feel like she is mine and is out there somewhere right now - and I miss her - as crazy as that sounds.

Thank you everyone for sharing your type of injections - it is so reassuring that other people are using the same types of meds.


----------



## looknomore

Got tested..Its a negative:nope:..Am very disheartened. Thinking of moving to IVF but am scared if that aslo doesnt work


----------



## sj22

Am sorry Looknomore :( How many IUI's have you had? IVF does have very good success rates x x


----------



## Blue12

So sorry looknomore - that is devastating. :hugs:


----------



## looknomore

I have had 2 IUIs but both times with single follie. I guess that does impact the success rate. Am contemplating of moving to IVF as I cant handle the emotional aftermath after each cycle. If IVF doesnt work then its just end of the road and I move on (to adoption perhaps) Cant handle this every month:cry:


----------



## sj22

Could they up your meds to hopefully produce more follies? If you qualify for IVF on the NHS I don't think there is a long waiting list (2-3 months after inital appointment). x


----------



## BabyChristie

Looknomore - I'm so so sorry to hear this, I really was hoping and wishing that this was your month. Perhaps you could talk to your doctor about IVF and see what they advise? Although its much more invasive and highly emotional, the chances are so much higher particularly with male factor. It could be the way to make all your dreams come true. :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

looknomore- So sorry. The emotional hurt from infertility can be really difficult. :( 
You should see about upping the meds to produce more meds, though IVF does seem like a good idea. Success rates are higher. Don't give up hope yet darling! There are still options open.


----------



## Blue12

Which cycle day did all of you ladies have your iui done? I can hardly stand the wait - cd 8 today...lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Blue-- This is a fantastic question! I'm CD7 and have been feeling like i'm going to go crazy!!! I feel like i'm in IUI Limbo! It would be great to see what the consensus CD date is. :)


----------



## BabyChristie

Mine was really weird this cycle and my follie grew really quickly so my IUI was done on day 9! Before that I think it was day 12 - its always been pretty quick.

Now 10dpiui and feeling the usual pre-AF symptoms. :cry:


----------



## MarsMaiden

babychristie - thanks, yeah I guess the meds are a good idea as they completely take over the cycle so if my hormones are the problem then they get removed from the equation. I will also have progesterone pessaries which I am glad of as I have had issues with short cycles. I really hope the symptoms you are feeling are early pregnancy and not AF *hugs*

sj - My clinic is in Truro. I finish the pill on the 18th and start meds on the 24th, my follie scan is booked for the 1st June. 

blue - that is such a lovely dream, I can imagine just how you feel *hugs*

looknomore - so sorry for your BFN. I can't imagine the disappointment . It sounds like it may be worth increasing the meds for you but otherwise IVF has such good success rates, it has to be worth at least a go.

My IUI should be between CD11 and CD13 according to my calender depending on how I react to the meds. Our wedding anniversary is on June 2nd so I'm really hoping that that will be our IUI day. I probably shouldn't put so much faith in 'special' dates but we will have moved into our new house by then as well so it just feels right.


----------



## Blue12

Thanks everyone for sharing which cd you had your iui. I had an ultrasound (scan) today cd9 and I have 30 follies, but only 1 above 10mm - so a long wqay to go until they are big enough. Next check up Wed.

Babychristie - I am really hoping for you - I know everyone says pg symptoms and af symptoms are so similiar - as upset as you may be feeling right now - I am hoping for you. :hugs:


----------



## sj22

Marsmaiden am keeping everything crossed for you, I also had the joy of the pessaries! 

Blue12 hope all goes well next Wed. 

Babychristie, don't give up yet. Like Blue12 says symptoms are similar 
xx


----------



## Joli

Happy 5 weeks SJ!!! :)


----------



## meme

hey all,
im really confused, my trigger shot was 10 days ago and im still testing bfp! today 9diui was as faint as yesterday's and the day before! 
could id be the real bfp?


----------



## BabyChristie

I'm not sure as I never ever test at any stage but my FS has always told me not to test before 14 days after the trigger just in case its a false result. BUT if things are getting darker instead of lighter, you never know. Really hope its a real BFP!!!!! Any symptoms or anything/??


----------



## chris'girl

hi ladies, I have a question, today I made an appointment with the dr to start IUI treatments, my FS said we would be perfect candidates for IUI, DH SA came back normal and my HSG came back normal as well. When i made the appointment the lady on the phone told me the dr will not follow through with IUI if i have any ovarian cyst. Is this correct?? I do get ovarian cyst, I actually had a cyst rupture about 3 years ago, so now i am concerned she will not help us if i have any cyst, even if they are small. Has anyone had issues with this?? Or any info regarding cyst with IUI? After 8 years and 2 misscarriages i thought this would be it. Any info will help. Thanks


----------



## meme

backache and cramps that come and go. very very sore breasts. i have my beta scheduled for tomorrow. lets wait and see.


----------



## Troysmam

Hi everyone!

meme -it's looking really positive for you!

I'm just wanting some advice please. Went for IUI#2 last Wednesday and pretty much since the weekend I've been having tons of strange crampy/pulling/stabby pains going on (mainly to the right side) also some back twinges and a feeling very similar to having the beginnings of a urine infection also a fair bit of watery cm. I'm incredibly prone to over-spotting on the symptom front and don't want to build myself up for a fall. I've not mentioned any of this to DH (I don't want to get him all excited in case it hasn't worked) We've been trying for nearly 4 years now and I'm sure I don't need to tell you girls how it can really get you down.
Also one thing I didn't mention is when we BD'd at the weekend it hurt (inside)...:blush:sorry TMI!! Has anyone else had this happen?

Sorry to blether on!!!

:dust:


----------



## sj22

Meme sounds like you might be pregnant. I think if you are getting a BFP on day 10 it is likely to be BFP :) I think trigger should be out of your system by now. x


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi Everyone - I'm new IUI, am on my first cycle. IUI was done last Thursday on CD10, so I am now 6dpiui. We have been trying for 2 years so I am hopeful that perhaps this will make the difference.

I have been reading through the posts and see almost everyone seems to be on quite a few meds - is there anyone who ISN'T taking medication with IUI? 

I have been told I have diminished ovarian reserve, meaning my eggs are running out early, but I stil ovulate regularly so the doc said no need for clomid. When I went for my scan this cycle, she was pretty sure I was about to OV so she said no need for trigger shot. (I went back for another scan 4dpiui and she confirmed i had ov'd). The only thing i have is progesterone tablets for 2ww as i have a slightly shortened luteal phase (12 days). Don't get me wrong I'm happy not to be a) injecting and b) pumped full of hormones but I'm just concerned now that everyone else is on meds?

Also another question - for those lucky enough to have got BFP - do you know what day you OV'd and what day you had IUI? My IUI was cd10 and I think I OV'd cd12....


----------



## Gille01

HappyDaze said:


> Hi Everyone - I'm new IUI, am on my first cycle. IUI was done last Thursday on CD10, so I am now 6dpiui. We have been trying for 2 years so I am hopeful that perhaps this will make the difference.
> 
> I have been reading through the posts and see almost everyone seems to be on quite a few meds - is there anyone who ISN'T taking medication with IUI?
> 
> I have been told I have diminished ovarian reserve, meaning my eggs are running out early, but I stil ovulate regularly so the doc said no need for clomid. When I went for my scan this cycle, she was pretty sure I was about to OV so she said no need for trigger shot. (I went back for another scan 4dpiui and she confirmed i had ov'd). The only thing i have is progesterone tablets for 2ww as i have a slightly shortened luteal phase (12 days). Don't get me wrong I'm happy not to be a) injecting and b) pumped full of hormones but I'm just concerned now that everyone else is on meds?
> 
> Also another question - for those lucky enough to have got BFP - do you know what day you OV'd and what day you had IUI? My IUI was cd10 and I think I OV'd cd12....

I'm doing three (if I need to) natural IUI cycles starting in early June. No meds only a trigger since I ovulate on my own but we'll keep that in the plans just in case. Taking more meds would up my chances for multiples and I don't need that so I'm going as natural as I can.


----------



## Joli

meme - sounds like a BFP to me!! I did my first test at 10pIUI as well, and got a really faint BFP that got darker each day - send us pics so that we can squint!!

Chris' girl - I know that if you have an ovarian cyst they can't give you medication to produce more follies, as it will risk your cyst bursting - but if you can O naturally, I don't see any reason why they can't do IUI?

Troysman - around 7pIUI, I was getting cramps which felt like gas cramps, and tested 3 days later to get a BFP... i think the cramps were implantation. Fx'd it's the same for you! 

SJ - when are you going in for a scan?


----------



## chris'girl

Joli - thanks for the reply, that is the only thing that is concerning me. Me and DH are paying for all the procedure, insurance will not cover it, and it is so difficult to find insurance in the USA that will cover it. So we are worried that the dr will say "sorry we have to wait, or sorry we can't do it" I have read about the whole natural thing with no meds. So i am praying either we can go natural or that all the cysts are gone. I have to wait until June 3rd to get seen, so for now i am in the TWW :coffee:. Maybe there won't be a need to do IUI :winkwink:. I also just had an HSG done and one tube was clogged but not no more :happydance: so maybe it will help.

Good luck - BFP's all around


----------



## Joli

Hey Chris'girl - I had to pay for our IUI as well - I'm living our in Hong Kong at the minute, it's so expensive here - luckily for us, we happened to be going to South Africa on holiday to visit DH's family, and so we had to change plans and do our IUI in South Africa - which turned out to be a quarter of the price it would have been in Hong Kong! I didn't have any cysts before my IUI, but afterwards, and with all the medication I'd been taking, I got a huge cyst about 6cm wide, but luckily it just went away on its on. I'm keeping my fx'd for you! :)


----------



## meme

my beta came back today 10dpiui @ 1.95mlu:( i just dont know what to think. yesterday night (7 hours before the test. i started feeling strange cramps, and backache. never felt them before. today morning the cramps woke me up! they were hard and different than AF cramps! could it be late implantation? 9dpo/10dpo? 
or could it still be the trigger shot, taken 11 days ago??

what do you think? am i still in? the nurse wanted me to repeat the test in a few days
have you heard of any stories that started with this beta this low and had a full term pregnancy?? 

hoping:(


----------



## Joli

meme - you've taken a beta test so so early - try using an frer and see if you get a bfp, then if that continues getting darker, then take another beta - don't lose heart yet!


----------



## Blue12

Fxd for you meme - it does seem so early for a beta test - 10dpiui is less than 10 dpo isn't it...either way really hoping for you!!!

Quick question ladies - what was the measurement of your lining when having your iui?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

meme-- you and i are the same age (tho i'm not 23 yet! lol) and we have the same issues: PCOS. I'm really praying for you!! I did two months of clomid, and they were both unsuccessful. 

I got my FX'd for you!! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Blue12 said:


> 10dpiui is less than 10 dpo isn't it...either way really hoping for you!!!

It's probably around the same time. Because they want to give you the IUI either at the time or a little before the time you O, but all this is only like hours from each other. With the trigger you O about 24 to 36 hrs later, so whether you get the IUI the next day or the day after.... you've probably ovulated. 

So, they are most likely about the same time. (at least that's how the procedure is done on the US... or at least in my office lol)


----------



## meme

Blue12 said:


> Fxd for you meme - it does seem so early for a beta test - 10dpiui is less than 10 dpo isn't it...either way really hoping for you!!!
> 
> Quick question ladies - what was the measurement of your lining when having your iui?


i dont remember, but my RE said its great. everything was so good thats why i cant wrap my head around it. i really felt like it was my month. 
i took a nap for an hour and woke up from my cramps. never happened before this early.
ill have to wait for my second blood test

thank you, all of you i wish i didnt test today!! but my RE told me to! although he still thinks i have a chance but who knows.


----------



## meme

CaseyBaby718 said:


> meme-- you and i are the same age (tho i'm not 23 yet! lol) and we have the same issues: PCOS. I'm really praying for you!! I did two months of clomid, and they were both unsuccessful.
> 
> I got my FX'd for you!! :)

Good luck on your iui cycle! thank you so much ! did you change to injectables?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Nope, I am sticking to clomid (with a high dose 100mg, was on 50 before) and just a trigger shot. 

I'm really hoping it will work!! :) I have my follicle check up tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## BabyChristie

Meme - sorry its all confusing at the moment. You must be on such a rollercoaster right now. I really hope its just a little too early for the BETA test and that the BFP was right. Hang in there - its definitely not all over yet. :hugs:

CaseyBaby - good luck for your scan tomorrow. :thumbup:

I'm on 12dpIUI and have been having AF symptoms since the weekend (about 8dpIUI). Have no hope left as I have endo so the pains are ALWAYS the same. I'm so down I feel dead inside this month. Struggling to even speak to DH - there's just nothing left in me. :cry: I feel awful because I booked in to my IVF block yesterday so I know we will be starting treatment in July, but I'm so scared that seems to be making me feel worse. Sorry for the intense 'feeling sorry for myself' but just feel dreadful today and I haven't even had AF yet. I'll probably feel even worse when I do. :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi everyone. I just wondered if I could hang out here as I feel I might need IUI. I am toying with the idea and I feel I need to be around people that have experienced it, got success from it (BFP's) etc. 

Today my OH had his first SA. I was terrified, if he was he didn't show it!! lol. Anyway it turns out that he has 23 million sperms per 1 millileter which the doctor said was normal. I have to add at this point he was actually a specialist in a Private Fertility Clinic (called Mr now really not Doctors lol). His mobility, fast movement, morphology etc etc all normal to my delight. I was very happy about this as he did have an operation for undescended Testes (right Testes) when he was 11 which was successful and corrected. But you read all kinds of stories about it effecting sperm counts etc etc. Anyway we have been TTC since Feb 2010 now and using SMEP etc but no success. I am 40 (don't feel it, feel like 18!!!!). The doctor told us it was no time and to go away and keep trying etc etc, which he said he shouldn't really be saying as they are supposed to do treatments lol. 

But I keep on thinking it is my fault, my age, maybe my cm isn't friendly enough. I'm using Robittusin, Preseed and using softcups now on last cycle. 

When I asked him about IUI he said yes we could go down that route but he said he would wait another few months first. But when I asked him about Clomid etc etc he said he wouldn't really use anything like that as I ovulate normally and without fail. But wouldn't this decrease the success rate as I have read that clomid is used to trigger more folicles etc but he told me that they wouldn't need to do this with me as it would make no difference. I am really confused now. I don't know whether to just do the IUI because of my age etc but if I did surely wouldn't I just be better to take all the drugs and stuff to give me an increased success rate. Also does anybody know if you ALWAYS get injectables (which I don't mind if they increase success either) with the procedure or if this is something that I would not need? 

What is normal with IUI procedure and how do I know I will be given all the relevant drugs in order to make my procedure WORK? I want the greatest success rate possible!!! Please help xx


----------



## sj22

Thanks Joli, I go for a scan on Monday 17th. Am really scared at the moment. Today is the first day without any form of meds ~(have been on progesterone). 

Blue12, my lining was 8.4 on IUI day x


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby I hope your follies are fab tomorrow - let us know. Meme and Babychristie I hope this cycle isn't a bust for you. 

Missymoomoo I was on all sorts of meds; nasal spray to block my own hormones, injections to produce more follies and progesterone to thicken lining. I think this was because my DH has low sperm count and my cm kills any sperm that does make it!!! You can have an unmedicated cycle of IUI - not sure if success rates are vastly different form medicated cycles. 

My normal routine was injections and spray for about 15 - 17 days, then trigger shot and IUI 36 hours after. However everyone is different. Just ask your doctor loads of questions; that is what they are there for. Hope that helps a bit? 

S x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

sj22 - can I ask you how low your DH sperm count was? Also was it your first IUI that you became preg with. If not how many did you have before you were prg? x


----------



## sj22

Missymoomoo, sperm count was 1.5million after wash the first time. I did become pregnant but miscarried very early on. 

Second time there was a washed count of 3.6 million and fingers crossed nothing goes wrong this time. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

SJ22 - can I also ask you how long you were trying before this. I am 40, do you think my chances are slim cos I'm old lol even though his count is ok. I just feel really scared. He wants to try naturally for a few more months though but I just keep thinking I want this IUI because I get so stressed with all this trying and then af turning up and I will be 41 in june! :-(


----------



## meme

thank you so much. 
CaseyBaby good luck on your follicle check tomorrow! keep us updated!

BabyChristie- thank you and i hope its too early for my beta too. i know exactly what you mean about feeling dead inside. i feel like my body is failing me. and you hang in there its still a bit early to feel out , hopefully these AF symptoms are PG symptoms! when is your beta?


----------



## sj22

Missymoomoo, we are very impatient! We tried naturally for 8 months but felt something was wrong. Our doctor was fab and let us get some tests on the NHS as our age etc should have ment we fell pregnant easily. As it turns out we were right and IUI / IVF was the only option. The NHS still wanted us to wait nearly 2 years so we paid for private treatment and it was the right decision for us. Just because you are a bit older doesn't mean a slim chance, especially if DH has great sperm :) 

It is scary but you are not alone x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Did it hurt when you had it done? Also did you lay down for a while afterwards and were you worried about walking around after? How long did it take before you knew you were pregnant? Sorry for all questions but dead interested!!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

We discussed it further last night and he said that he is not happy about me having it yet as we have only been trying 3 months and wants to try it until the end of this year and then he said we will do the IUI if I am not pregnant by the end of this year but mainly because of my age. He is only 32 lol


----------



## sj22

The second time it was a little sore afterwards but that didn't last long. I hardly lay down at all - my nurse said once sperm is in there is no way it can come out! 

Didn't really know I was pregnant but for unexplained reasons I felt the test might be positive - I waited until 14 days after IUI to test. Don't worry about asking questions; I am the same x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh wow. I was thinking I would have to lay down for a week! lol. Yeah you do feel like they will swim back out or something. lol. So did you feel symptoms in the 2ww which made you feel it would be a positive or did you not really feel any different from a non pregnant cycle? x


----------



## sj22

It was hard to tell if I was feeling any symptoms of early pregnancy as I was on progesterone and not sure if that mimicks symptoms. 

If you are happy to wait until the end of the year that's fine as you want to avoid meds if possible. If not try talking to DH again, all he has to do is give a sample! My DH wanted a break after miscarriage but supported me when I said I needed to just press on with the next round. x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I feel I do want to wait after talking to him last night because I want to see if we can do it naturally and then I know we have given it a fair shot so to speak. I also know and have peace of mind that I can then go for the IUI if things don't happen for us. It will be interesting to see what happens. I feel really optomistic though but also really positive that either way we will have our baby:flower: 

It must feel great for you after all you have been through to be preggars!!! hehe


----------



## looknomore

Hi everyone,

Have decided to take a break this cycle after the last BFN on the 2nd IUI. Its so sad that 35 million sperms couldn't find the egg. Was wondering if i shud expect to ovulate this cycle since I will not be on any meds. Does anyone have an idea?? Period has been normal heavy. Not killing..so was just wondering


----------



## CaseyBaby718

looknomore-- Sorry about the disappointment this month. Taking time to sit and reevaluate is a good idea. Hope your feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, I had my check up today. 

I have 1 big follicle, and it's at 14mm. I believe it's on my left side. They want me to come back Saturday and see where it is then. Nurse has a strong sense it will be big enough for trigger shot on saturday. 

I did some research and it seems that follicles usually grow 2mm a day. And my dr wants it at 18 before the trigger. That way after 24 hrs when the trigger takes effect, the follicle will 20, and I will have a nice mature egg. 

Wow, I'm sure most of you girls knew all that, but i'm so excited i'm scooping all this knowledge up now. :D 

So, wish me luck. Hopefully I take the trigger saturday and Monday is the big IUI day :happydance:


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby thats brill news :)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

So the follicles get assessed all along the course of the IUI treatment then, with keeping an eye on them and their size and whereabouts. That's really clever and good. I never knew this. Do all specialists do this with the IUI treatment. I am in the UK. x


----------



## Blue12

I have been having ultrasounds (scans) every second day - along with blood tests every second day to track follicle size and uterine lining to determine when to trigger. I am going again tomorrow - and am thinking that they might give me the trigger tomorrow or sat - I am hoping.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissyMooMoo said:


> So the follicles get assessed all along the course of the IUI treatment then, with keeping an eye on them and their size and whereabouts. That's really clever and good. I never knew this. Do all specialists do this with the IUI treatment. I am in the UK. x

I cannot say about the UK, but there are plenty of people on this board that are from the UK, and from what I can asses they monitor at the same rate as well. Though i'm not sure, i'm just assuming. 

:D It is pretty neat. To know the exact DAY of ovulation without a shadow of a doubt. It does have it's Less then perfect feelings, like the clinical setting of your child's potential conception. 

Though at my Fertility Center, they recommend obtaining the male specimen from home. :) So it can be romantic if you'd like. (though they say no oral or BD, strictly hands on.... :blush:) I know, it may be TMI.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

CaseyBaby718 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> So the follicles get assessed all along the course of the IUI treatment then, with keeping an eye on them and their size and whereabouts. That's really clever and good. I never knew this. Do all specialists do this with the IUI treatment. I am in the UK. x
> 
> I cannot say about the UK, but there are plenty of people on this board that are from the UK, and from what I can asses they monitor at the same rate as well. Though i'm not sure, i'm just assuming.
> 
> :D It is pretty neat. To know the exact DAY of ovulation without a shadow of a doubt. It does have it's Less then perfect feelings, like the clinical setting of your child's potential conception.
> 
> Though at my Fertility Center, they recommend obtaining the male specimen from home. :) So it can be romantic if you'd like. (though they say no oral or BD, strictly hands on.... :blush:) I know, it may be TMI.Click to expand...

When I went the other day for OH's SA which was 23 million per 1 millileter and I was really glad about this, anyway I discussed the IUI with the Specialist and asked about Clomid etc and he said they don't bother doing all that there and that it doesn't really make any other follicles grow cos they would only need one and when I asked about how he would track ovulation he just said "oh you just do that yourself with OPK". I felt really weird and angry when I came out. I felt unsure and asif the whole process seemed very casual and didn't feel a little bit reasured. It is also a totally new clinic and has no success rates so I don't have anything to go off either. I felt so unconfident. I mean if I was ever going to have this procedure which I might do in the next 6 months as OH and I have discussed this if I don't fall pg by end of year cos I'm 40 you see. Anyway I just felt gutted. Because if I was ever going to have this procedure I would want to be in the best hands possible and be totally drugged up to the eyeballs lol, you know what I mean, drugs and injections to increase EVERYTHING!! lol and to be monitored AROUND THE CLOCK, so have a clinic that opens Sundays because eggs don't have holidays do they lol. I would want all this if I was ever going to do this. But now from what he told me at this fertility clinic when I came out I just felt gutted, disappointed, not reassured, confused and angry. How do I find a place that will give me all the triggers shots, injections, clomid etc and the monitoring with ultra scans etc. How does one find such a great clinic? :-(

Sorry to go off on one, but it all just came out like that :-(


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissyMooMoo-- I really don't know how you would go about finding a good clinic. I would do research online.... and I would definitely get a better doctor. Maybe the DR your seeing now doesn't think you have any fertility issues. Though at your age, no offense, I would be surprised if you did fall pg before the 6 months. I think it's wonderful that your looking into all of this now. I would definitely go to a different doctor, just to discuss options with them.

It seemed like that DR just dismissed everything you had to say.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Well, last night DH and I were talking about the APPT yesterday, and I told him about how I was worried about the fact that I only have 1 almost grown follicle of 14mm. 

Then he said "I thought you had one on the right side that was 16mm...." 

So i started prodding him about where he got that info, and if he was certain.... and then of course he said "i'm not sure..." 

So i'm calling the clinic today. Hopefully they will give me some answers. 

If I have one follicle that is 16 and one that is 14, then I believe my IUI will definitely be Monday. 

Do any of you girls know how many mature follicles you had on your ultrasound?


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby this time I had 2 mature follies, one of 26mm and one of 24mm. 

Missymoomoo: I am based in Bristol and go to the Spire which is a BUBA approved hospital the constultant is amazing. If you go on their website they have lots of information on the procedures. https://fertilitybristol.com/infoleaflets.aspx maybe this will help? xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

sj22 said:


> Caseybaby this time I had 2 mature follies, one of 26mm and one of 24mm.

Thank you thank you! :) 

The DR called me back. I have three follicles. 14mm and 10mm on the left, and 10mm on the right. 

My clinic is wanting them to be 18mm before I take the trigger shot. 

I wonder why there is such a difference in measurements? :shrug:


----------



## Blue12

I had a scan today and had 1 at 18, and 1 at 14, and 7 at 12 and 22 at 10 or less. They gave me the trigger to do today - but then told me to wait until tomorrow - so now I have to go for an ultrasound tomorrow morning...........


----------



## sj22

Don't know why there is a difference in measurements, I think there are some follies more dominant that others. As well as those two I had 15 that were around 10mm or less. My Dr wouldn't go ahead if more than 3 were mature. x


----------



## Blue12

SJ22 - did you trigger at size 24/26 or had the iui at size 24/26? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## sj22

I think they were about 26/24 when triggered. They were quite big! x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My DOC said that one is fine. They don't won't go ahead if there are more then 3 though. So between 1 and 3 is their goal. 

I wonder why different DRs have different criteria. 

I have my trigger set for tomorrow between 6pm and Midnight. The IUI is scheduled for 7:45 to 9:45 am Tuesday morning, for the drop off of Specimen and the actual IUI. :D I'm so excited. This is all coming to pass now.


----------



## sj22

Missymoomoo, this is also where my Dr works (he works for the NHS in one of Bristol's hospitals as well as privately) and there is lots of info here too. x 

https://www.repromed.co.uk/


----------



## BabyChristie

Just to let you all know, my final IUI didn't work - got my period on Thursday - so its on to IVF for us in June/July.

Thanks for all your support and good luck to all of you still waiting to test and going through your IUI in the next couple of weeks. Hope there are lots of BFPS.

xx


----------



## Blue12

So sorry Babychristie :hugs:


----------



## sj22

Am sorry Babychristie, but IVF has great odds. Am thinking of you x


----------



## Wallie

Sorry Babychristie that IUI didn't work. At least you've given it a go but now have IVF to fall back on. I know it's no consulation but at least there's still something else to try. How many maximum goes do you have with IVF?

:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm thinking of you Babychristie! :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Did Trigger last night, freaked out a little, but i'm scared (but won't admit it) if needles, and especially so when a NON medical person is giving it to me (ie, the DH). 

Also, did a few witchy fertility things, and BD! :) It was a very busy day. 

Today is boring, another limbo day sorta. Tomorrow is rise and shine early in the morning, collect the IUI specimen (ie DH) and ride to the DRs in morning traffic. YEY! :dohh:


----------



## mrssunshine78

so sorry babychristie - really hope the ivf works for you :hugs:

i'm feeling totally in limbo at the moment, couldn't have iui this month cos we were on holiday, so now i'm gonna hve to wait about 4 wks before we can even try it.


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks everyone. :hugs:

Wallie - We have one go free on the NHS and then they recommend 2 more self-funded goes before thinking about whether to go on any further. Pretty scared that we might be getting to the end of the road, but that also means we should be nearer our baby dream too hopefully. :shrug: 

CaseyBaby - glad the trigger went ok. Wishing you loads of luck. xx


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby - hope it all goes well tomorrow and then on to the 2ww :)

I had IUI follow up appointment today and there was one heartbeat! Am extremely happy but very anxious. Nurse said it was measuring 5 weeks so a little small, am going again on June 1st. 

x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

IUI procedure done! :) I could be cooking up a bean right at this moment!! :D 

Pregnancy Test at the office June 2nd. 

Will be POAS June 1st though. :D


----------



## zeezee

sj22 said:


> Caseybaby - hope it all goes well tomorrow and then on to the 2ww :)
> 
> I had IUI follow up appointment today and there was one heartbeat! Am extremely happy but very anxious. Nurse said it was measuring 5 weeks so a little small, am going again on June 1st.
> 
> x

SJ - I have been following this thread albiet not posting, but I wanted to say how happy I am for you that you saw the heartbeat 

xx


----------



## lola13

Hi Girls, if my current cycle isn't successful, I'll be joining you next month on IUI. I am currently on my second cycle using clomid, and the doctor suggested I combine it with IUI. I would have loved to have done it this cycle, but was out of town. Have any of you done clomid with IUI?

Just wanted to introduce myself...I've been watching this thread for a while in anticipation of it.

Casey, best of luck that this works for you!


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby, yay :) Take it easy over the next two weeks and try not to test too early x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Did anyone else have AF like cramps after the IUI? 

Everytime I cough or sneeze, it feels crampy, and like AF... this morning I had cramping but it wasn't like AF...

Also, my low back has been hurting too. Sheesh! Ovulating and hopefully starting a zygote is hard work! ;)


----------



## Blue12

Yesterday I felt exactly like that after the iui. It hurt and my abdomen felt full and painful every time I moved. They said that it would last for a bit as there were so many follicles - and they recommended to drink tons of water. I drank soooo much water last night - and woke up today feeling like a whole new person. 

Goodluck.

The question re:clomid and iui. I used femara (letrozole) similar to clomid cd3-7 and injected puregon (cd7-14) and then did the hcg shot (cd15).
:dust:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I should be drinking water then.... no one said anything like that to me. They said it would feel like a pap smear and nothing else. They said I may feel some cramping but nothing else. 

It's easing now a bit, but I did take two tylenol so I believe that could be it. 

Ugh, the 2ww is already getting to me. DH keeps saying things to me like "you could be creating a zygote at this moment..." and I keep wanting to be very happy that he says these things, but the nag in the back of my head is telling me to not get my hopes up.


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby it is good to be positive. My doctor told me to make sure I was taking folic acid x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Folic Acid-- Check! 

I've been taking that for close to a month now :D


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have been on folic acid since Jan!!! lol


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So, 
Just wanted to say that i'm 3dpo.... going crazy. 

I've decided that there is no way I can NOT symptom spot. I suppose my biggest symptom is the low back ache and twinging/pressure/cramping low abdomen, probably uterus. 

Somewhat bloated, but not too bad. Yesterday was worse. I'm thinking it could have been food related anyway. 

But the low back pain and the twinges/pressure/cramping are nothing like AF. I haven't had Low Back Pain that was AF related for quite some time now. So, it's rather odd that I just started getting it the day after IUI.


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby, try not to go crazy. x


----------



## Blue12

My fs said to expect bloating, twinges, etc etc after iui because all those other follicles that were smaller are being processed in the body.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

well then I suppose I have no symptoms then... which I suppose is to be expected at 3dpo. As implantation probably won't be happening for another 3 to 5 days. 

Ours didn't tell us that... 

Said to expect some cramping with the IUI, but that's about it. 

Meh....


----------



## Blue12

Just found this - but thought I would post this for any future IUIers

Very detailed description of the entire cycle.

https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0


----------



## Stilldoingit

I have just spent an hour reading every single post! Good luck to all of you! 

I decided to take this month off for a variety of reasons. I did 2 rounds of clomid one with an iui and no success. Dr. wanted to increase clomid but couldn't do iui b/c of memorial day weekend. 

I don't know what I'm doing. I have 2 and am hoping for 3rd. I've had 2 miscarriages and 2 chemical pregnancies this year and just don't get why this is soooooo hard. 

Reading everything and every post gives me hope. Thanks.


----------



## Troysmam

Hi ladies, IUI#2 didn't work:nope:....back on the clomid again this morning and looking towards #3! I'm booked in for a scan next Friday so we'll see how many nice big follies I can grow by then. I'm totally devastated I thought that maybe this time it would happen, DH said to me last night that maybe we should consider adoption. We've already been told that we wouldn't be considered for IVF due to my weight so if we can't pull off getting pg on IUI then adoption is our next option. Poor DH is obviously all out of PMA now if he's thinking that far ahead. I refuse to give up, I've never been a "career" woman all I've ever wanted was to have kids and make a home and dammit I'm not going to let my (pleasantly plump) body tell me any different!!
Outburst over (sorry this clomid cr*p really makes me grumpy!:growlmad:)

So much positive energy on this thread and really good vibes so I'm hoping I can snaffle a bit of that and improve my mood.

:dust:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sorry to hear that Troysmam. Keeping you in the thoughts. :dust: to you too!!


----------



## Troysmam

Well I'm feeling much less grumpy today so maybe all the good vibes really did the trick thanks very much! I've made an appointment with a hypnotherapist in order to help me stop stuffing my face with cake and bread, when I was speaking to him I told him about the reasons for wanting to lose weight and he said he thought he may be able to help. I go on Monday for a free consultation...I'm really quite excited I feel like I've taken charge of myself and got a little bit of control back (I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling out of control with all this fertility treatment!). I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks :flower:

:dust:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sounds like a plan Troysmam. :) I hope things work out with everything.


----------



## sj22

Hope you're ok Troysmam. Caseybaby how are you doing? x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I'm doing okay. Ready to 2ww to be over. That's all.


----------



## Troysmam

Hi ladies,

Well I went for my 1st hypnotherapy session and it wasn't a bit like I thought, I was totally aware of where I was and could've opened my eyes at any time if I'd wanted. The best way I can describe it was like when you're between awake and asleep :sleep: and your mind kind of wanders. Anyway hypno bloke is mad keen to have a go at fixing my head (not as easy as he might think!:wacko:) so I go back in a couple of weeks for round two. Counting down to my scan on Friday, been drinking lots of water to help the little follies grow!

How's everyone?

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Been feeling really (like seriously) exhausted lately. 

Blue12 how are you doing in your tww? 

I'm going nuts! :D


----------



## Blue12

I was surviving the 2ww really well until yesterday.

I am not sure if it is due to the fact that I feel quite certain that af is near by OR the visit with my brother, his fiance, and their 4 month old baby. 

I have been in tears for the past 2 days - typical for me when af usually comes...


----------



## Blue12

I am surprised by how few of us are going through iui's right now.

:dust: to all!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Aww... sorry to hear that Blue12. I'm keeping my hopes up for you though. 

Who knows... PG symptoms are so similar to AF.... a positive or negative HPT is all that can be 100% (and if it's neg it isn't 100% unless it's a blood test) 

What CD are you on? 

I'm on CD22, so for me the likelihood that anything I am feeling being AF is very slim. 

The only PRE-AF symptoms I ever get is very irritable. Other then that, all symptoms occur 2 or 3 days before full flow. Which include spotting... and that's it. Other then that, cramping and bloating are saved for full flow days.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

well it looks like i will be joining you next month (if anyone is left!), af appears to be rearing her ugly head now, brown cm (tmi) today and have had pains since monday, and i think you just know when she's gonna arrive

good luck to blue and caseybaby

xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Good luck Mrssunshine! :) :dust:


----------



## sj22

Good luck Mrssunshine. 

Caseybaby, being VERY tired was one of my first symptoms! I have even been taking cheeky naps! 

x


----------



## Troysmam

:dust: Fingers crossed Caseybaby.

I normally have tons of pre AF symptoms which really confuses things when you're trying to symptom spot in the tww!!! We're going for our pre IUI scan in the morning (CD9). We'll find out if we'll be allowed any more NHS treatment then as well, here's hoping they'll say yes.

Feeling quite upbeat today...wonder if that's anything to do with the hypnotherapy earlier in the week...?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

A lot of my symptoms went away around 10dpo... and were replaced by moderate AF feeling cramps/pulling, which weren't all day they were just about every several hours. Morning, evening, nightime basically. 

They are gone now, my sore nips have progressed into generally sore bbs. Soooo I don't know what that's about but it could be caused by the prometrium i'm assuming. 

I took a test this morning, with a 7-eleven hpt, and it was bfn. 

I still have my doc's appt tomorrow for the blood sample. So we will see, but i'm pretty sure it's the end of the line.


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby, hope blood test goes well. Don't give up...you have still tested a bit early x


----------



## Troysmam

The show's not over until AF shows Caseybaby, F'xd and :dust:

I'm going for my third and last ~NHS funded IUI tomorrow morning, I'm actually more nervous than I was going for my first one! Trying to keep PMA going to maximise the chances!! I've decided to join weightwatchers this week, if it'll help with ttc I'll try anything.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck caseybaby and troysmum!!

am getting quite nervous about IUI, think i'll be going either next wed or fri - i know its ages away, but its gonna be my 1st one


----------



## Blue12

Got my blood work done today - OTD. Waiting for the results although I am almost certain that it is negative...

:dust: to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## lola13

AF showed this morning, so I'll be joining you this cycle. Are most of you unexplained infertility, too? I'm losing all hope & trying to understand how successful IUI is for women in my situation.


----------



## MarsMaiden

caseybaby and blue12 - still hoping for you both - did you get your blood results today?

troysmam - fingers crossed that its third time lucky for you!

I have been very busy moving house the last week or so which has been great for keeping my mind off TTC!! I have my scan tomorrow morning and really hoping that the higher dose of FSH I've been on this time will have made my follies actually do something!! If so, I think IUI will be on Wednesday or Thursday. Trying not to get my hopes up too much but I am so ready for this to work!

Lola13 - We are unexplained fertility also although this will be my first IUI. I asked the nurses at the clinic if there were better success rates in cases of unexplained and she said not really, the biggest factor affecting success according to her is the sperm count and quality. good luck with your cycle!

Babydust to everyone. <3


----------



## Troysmam

Hi everyone,

Marsmaiden & Mrssunshine - I'm sure you'll do well with IUI let us know how you get on.
Lola13 - yes we're unexplained as well, they think that IVF might still be the best route for us (ttc 4 years) but until I lose some weight it's a non-starter on the NHS. So I'm off to sign up for weightwatchers on Wed pm to start on the road of losing about 5 stone. I've only got a year to do it in as they won't take anyone over 39!!! It makes you feel ancient and I've normally got a really young outlook!

Anyway 3rd IUI done this morning and whereas I wrapped myself up in cotton wool for the first 2 I've decided to just get on with stuff this time so this afternoon I pottered in the garden and put some plants in (proper little Alan Titchmarsh!) then made a nice dinner with loads of point friendly veggies!!!:angel:

Oh god I hope this one works I don't know if I can stand to see the look on DH's face if I have to tell him this one failed as well, it just breaks my heart that I can't give him a little one. It's just such a rollercoaster ride..hey ho must stay positive in the ttw.

Good luck and :dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Blood work results came back. It was negative. 

I am not going to be doing IUI next month. We simply can't afford it at the moment. I am going to try and convince my dr to allow me clomid and trigger shot with timed intercourse. See what they say about that. It would be cheaper for us, and allow us to continue to try and if it fails then we can do second IUI in October, when will have the money saved up.


----------



## Blue12

Sorry to hear about the negative result Caseybaby... I had the same today. Dh and I are just discussing whether to do iui next cycle or go straight to ivf like we had planned.

:dust:to everyone


----------



## MarsMaiden

Troysmam - Thanks! Good luck with weightwatchers, I used them a few years ago and lost just over three stone, I still follow the plan now when I need to lose a few pounds! I really hope that this one works out for you, sounds like you are going in with just the right attitude!

caseybaby and blue12 - so sorry to hear that it didn't work for you this time. It must be very hard to have finances determine what procedures you can have, it makes me realise how lucky I am to be getting my treatments funded by the NHS even if it does all take forever!

I have just got back from my scan and things are going much better this cycle! I had two follies on the right, one at 14mm and one at 11mm plus a few smaller ones and one on the right at 14mm plus a few small ones so I have to carry on with the FSH for a few more days to get them up to size and then the IUI should be on Thursday or Friday. I am very excited!

I queried the nurse why I didn't react very well to the FSH and why it took such a high dose to get my follies to do anything and she said it was likely I was slightly resistant to the FSH. This worried me as resistance to FSH is associated with menopause and poor egg quality, is this something anyone else has come across? Just concerned that it might affect my chances even if I do manage to ovulate - maybe my eggs are just defunct?


----------



## lola13

Casey - sorry this one didn't work out for you. Hopefully you'll get the clomid this round to give you a little boost.

Troysmam - I read you should carry on normally after IUI, so good for you to keep busy. Good luck with the weight loss. It isn't easy, but you certainly have enough incentive! We're close in age - I'll be 37 this year. I started ttc at 33, and now I find myself in the upper age bracket of ttc. It happened so quickly.

Marsmaiden - Funny you mention sperm count. Part of why I'm excited about IUI is that they'll have another look at DH's sperm. Sometimes I wonder if his SA was accurate. This should give me peace of mind about it. Sorry I can't answer your question about FSH. I know they test it for ovarian reserve, but haven't heard about resistance to it.


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi all

I just wanted to wish you all luck. I have avoided this site for the last 9 months. I fell pregnant then miscarried and then just couldn't face the thought of moving into the long term trying to conceive box! 

Well just so you know, I too am unexplained! Have been ttc for 19 months and have just started IUI, am a week into my jabs and have a scan tomorrow to see how I am getting along. I am hopeful that the procedure will take place in the early part of next week. 

Oh and I too am a weight watchers girl. I lost 19lbs about 4 years ago and also pop back when I have half a stone to get rid off. 

I have missed this site, sometimes no one in your home life really knows how this all feels. I hope I can share with you guys! 

Good luck all you all certainly deserve it!

Mrs JPC x x x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Lola - I feel the same about the sperm count. DHs morphology was fairly borderline and would have failed had they used the standards they set a few years ago. I have had him on lots of vitamins and minerals though for the last couple of months so I'm really interested to see if they have made a difference.

MrsJPC - good luck for you at your scan tomorrow, hope all goes well.

Had it confirmed this afternoon that my IUI will be on Friday morning!

sj22- not sure if you still drop by here but I was just wondering what the interval was between your trigger shot and IUI? Mine will be about 28 hours and I am just worried whether this is long enough. All the info I can find seems to show that 36 hours is the most successful but maybe the interval is shorter because of the FSH meds??

Babydust to all!!


----------



## Troysmam

Mrs JPC - good luck with the scan tomorrow!
Lola - at last months IUI DH had 10million washed sperm so I've had him on selenium, pre-conception male and eating seeds and nuts so this last IUI's sample was 35 million!! It's amazing what little changes to your diet can do!
Marsmaiden - are you excited for Friday? I honestly felt like a kid waiting for Christmas morning when I went for my 1st one - I was impossible to be around!

Well I'm 1dpiui and already getting sucked into the world of symptom spotting which I know logically can't possibly exist yet...I do my own head in at times!! It's so nice to be in contact with people who really do know how it feels...thanks guys!!!! :hugs:


:dust:

xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Good luck Troysmam! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Not gonna do IUI this cycle. Too costly. I'm going to just do clomid with monitoring and timed intercourse, for the next several months. 

I'll pop in to see how you guys are doing, and give you any news on how I am, but since i'm not IUI, i probably won't post a whole long on here. 

Hoping you guys who are starting IUI soon have TONS and TONS of luck!! :) I wanna see BFPs on here!


----------



## lola13

MrsJPC - I've taken breaks on and off, too. Sometimes I just need a little break from obsessing, other times it helps. It's actually much better in the LTTTC area; the BFP announcements from trying 1 time were too much for me to handle.

Are all of you doing some type of stimulation along with IUI? This is my 3rd cycle on clomid. My doctor had said she would have me try it 3 times, so I think this is the last one. I'm just wondering if any of you do IUI alone or know if it's common.


----------



## Blue12

I totally agree ladies - the ltttc section is soooooo different than the ttc section. Thank goodness for this section and all the wonderful people - who unfortunately are on the same difficult journey.


----------



## Gille01

Hello, ladies. 
I posted a little while ago and have just been reading here for a while. 
I'm heading in for my IUIs tomorrow morning and Thursday morning. 
Took my Ovidril tonight and so all I do is wait. 
Preg test on June 17th! 

I wish you ladies lots of luck. Casey I'm sorry to hear you're taking a break but I hope the break does well for you with the Clomid and TI. MarsMaiden, good luck on your IUI friday! I know I'm missing others but you all are in my thoughts. I've realized over the past few weeks that this process is very taxing so you all are definitely in my thoughts.

I'll go back to lurking now ;)


----------



## sj22

Hi Marsmaiden, I am still following but wasn't sure if it was ok for me to still be on this thread? I had the IUI 36 hours after trigger shot both times - guess this was the right timing for me but could be different for different people. 

Caseybaby, hope the clomid works :)

Goodluck to everyone, try not to worry to much about sperm count. This time we only had a post wash of 3.5 million. It only takes one. 

SJ x


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi all

Well the scan has been done and I am a little in shock. It would appear I have super reacted. I have four of the little gems (follicles) so now have to make the decision on what to do with them. My consultant has advised I drain at least one, my husband agrees, but I think maybe I would have a better shot if I just left two big ones there. Oh and the IUI is booked for Friday, three days before I thought it would be. 

I am excited then I have to remember that this is the beginning of what could be a very long journey. 

I have done this with drugs Lola3. Self injected every evening. One to stop ovulating and one every other night to encourage follicle growth (which it obviously has) I have heard of people doing it without drugs. I was advised to go with drugs so they could pinpoint ovulation better. 

God I feel weird!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Troysmam - I am like a cat on a hot tin roof! Took my HCG trigger shot this morning - is it sad that I am tempted to do an IC test tonight just for the novelty of seeing what a positive test looks like?? Good luck for your tww!

lola13 - I am having my treatment on the NHS and the standard seemed to be a medicated cycle, I have never been offered anything else. But I do read a lot of people who have unmedicated cycles and even cycles with no monitoring.

Gille01 - best of luck, really hope the cycle works for you. I wish I could be having back to back IUIs, I guess we will have to settle for doing the second insemination the natural way!

sj22 - thank you so much for your reply. I am still a bit worried that they might be doing mine a bit early but I guess I have to put my faith in them and just hope!

MrsJPC - wow, that's a great number of follies! I understand where you are coming from, I want to have the best chance possible as you have with more follies but the thought of multiple pregnancy is realistically not very practical for me (as much as I think right now that twins would be great and complete my family in one go!) We will be in the tww together then as I go for my IUI tomorrow morning as well!

I am trying to be realistic as I know what the success rates are but everything that I worry about in my cycle like whether I ovulate, a short luteal phase and thin womb lining will all be controlled chemically so I can't help hoping that this might just finally work for us...

Is it tomorrow yet?? (LOL, If I am like this now, the tww is going to be hell!)


----------



## MrsJPC

Thank you MarsMaiden! We have made the decsion to leave three there, so lets see what happens. 

I am trying to do my best not to think about it, but this may be the longest 36 hours of my life. and then I have to wait 18 days. 

Have decided to plan in loads of stuff to do to take my mind off.

Oh and tomorrow afternoon my mum is round and her and my hubby are gonna pamper me and feed me BBQ. 

I don't know what your weather is like MarsMaiden, but it is boiling here so a nice relaxing lie in the garden is called for tomorrow afternoon. 

Keep me updated on how you get on! Be good to share the time together!

Mrs JPC x


----------



## Blue12

I did try a hpt just to see what a bfp looked like after my trigger shot and I tested every day until it turned negative just to know it was out of my system. It only took 4 days for me - but it is different for everyone.


----------



## MarsMaiden

3 follies is great, it has to improve your chances! I wish we could have had another scan to check what mine are doing but I am just hoping that the two that were at 14mm will have matured enough. Sounds like you have a lovely afternoon planned, I hope you enjoy the pampering! Sadly I have to go back to work, I have only just had a load of time off to move house so coouldn't get any more so soon!

No symptoms from the HCG trigger so far although I did do a pg test earlier tonight just for fun! I am a big believer in PMA though and seeing those two pink lines has given me something really positive to focus on though so in the end it was a good thing to do! It was a lot fainter than I expected but at least it was there so I know I did the shot at least mostly right!

Is it tomorrow yet??


----------



## Sammy2009

Hi all,

We had a IUI today (IVF cycle under stimmed) due to our cancelled IVF.

Sperm count was 90 million and about 70 million after the wash.

At last scan on Wednesday I had two follies on the right ovary at 20mm and 2on the left which were 10 & 13mm. I took the trigger on Wednesday evening and IUI was this morning. I dont know if or how much the follies grew after that.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Sammy, that's a great sperm count and good follie sizes - really hope it works for you!

Had my iui this morning and it went really well. I always seem to find any sort of prodding 'down there' painful, even the ultrasounds, but this was so easy, I couldn't believe it when the nurse said she was done! Have been cramping a little this everning although I guess that could be the start of ovulation? Have had sore nips and been weeing for england too which I guess are the side effects of the HCG trigger..

We had 25million sperm post wash with 95% motility so I'm really pleased with that. The nurse also said I had lots of mucous which is good! So all in all I am feeling really hopeful, time to just sit back now and hope the next two weeks goes as quickly as possible!

How did you get on MrsJPC?


----------



## Gille01

Thanks, MarsMaiden. I'm hoping it went well too. Glad to hear your IUI was pretty easy. I have never liked anything being done down there either. Too painful. I had a lot of cramping with both of mine though the second was worse. Not unbearable or anything like that but just had more than the first. She warned me ahead of time letting me know it could be because I was further into ovulation then with the first IUI. Maybe the same for you?

As for me, I'm officially ready to pee on sticks. Of course my testing date is not until the 17th but I'm ready to know now. Besides that, I'm ready to get to the real pregnancy symptoms. I think the trigger has made me useless. I'm incredibly exhausted, yesterday I was so nauseated with cramps and a bad taste in my mouth. This is really giving me a go right now trying to work 10 hours. If it was real at least I'd know something was going on in there but its the trigger playing with my emotions! ;)

Did anyone else feel like that afterwards? I've asked elsewhere and not many people get symptoms from this shot. I took my trigger Tuesday night but didn't feel anything till yesterday. Is that odd? 

Anyways, good luck ladies in the 2ww and those currently waiting to cycle!


----------



## mrssunshine78

there's lots of unexplained on here at the moment - that makes me feel better, sometimes feel like i'm the only 1!

hopefully 1st IUI next wed or fri - i can't wait!!! not on any meds, am trying 3 months natural and then another 3 months on clomid, getting put on IVF waiting list next month too - feeling quite frightened about that :cry:

having reflexology too to try and help me relax - think it'll take more than that at the moment esp since just found out one of my best friends is preg again, we both started trying at the same time, and now she's onto her 2nd :cry:

good luck to everyone

oh and someone mentioned FSH on an earlier post my level is a bit on the high side -10.2, my consultant didn't seem bothered at first, but now after nearly 3 yrs he's getting bit more concerned. The result is still in the normal range, but he said they prefer it to 9 or less


----------



## Blue12

Goodluck everyone! 

:dust:


----------



## Troysmam

I wish I could find something to totally distract me during the tww!!! It's driving me potty already and I'm only on 5dpiui!!!! I went out with the girls last night (1 of which has a gorgeous 5 month old) and spent so much of the night listening to stories about him...not that I mind, he's a wonderful little man but it just kind of hit me how much I'm missing out on.:cry:
My friends are really supportive but admit they don't understand what it is me & dh are going through as they've all had kid(s) some without ttc at all.

Thank god for this site!

:dust:

Fingers crossed for everyone

xxx :hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

MarsMaiden - Glad it all went well

Before the IUI my consultant extracted one of my spare folicles. Now that did hurt. My hubby was with me and apparently I squeezed his hand hard at that point. He did warn me I may bleed and cramp. Yesterday I bled and today I am still cramping a little. 

The IUI itself wasn't too bad. 

After the procedure the nurse popped in to see me and said oh the follicle we extracted had no egg. My husband thinks this is good because it wasn't wasted, i on the other hand am now fretting that all my follicles are eggless!!

Have felt fine since, bit knackered but that could be normal. The only other thing my boobs really hurt, think that could have been the trigger shot.

x x x 

16 days and counting....


----------



## Blue12

:dust:


----------



## MrsJPC

Gillio01, Marsmaiden, Sammy2009 and Troysmam what dates are you all testing? Have I missed anyone else?

Mine is the 22nd June. 

How on earth do we get through the next two weeks. 

Glad I have you guys! 

:hugs:

15 days and counting.....


----------



## Sammy2009

MrsJPC said:


> Gillio01, Marsmaiden, Sammy2009 and Troysmam what dates are you all testing? Have I missed anyone else?
> 
> Mine is the 22nd June.
> 
> How on earth do we get through the next two weeks.
> 
> Glad I have you guys!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 15 days and counting.....

Hi,

I am going to test on 12th June to make sure the trigger has left my system (will be 10 days after the shot of 5000mg) and then I will test on Monday 14th June (10dpo) if nothing shows then I will wait for AF and if that doesnt show then i'll take a digi!!! :hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

troysmam - oh that does sound painful! Don't worry I'm sure your other follies did have eggs!! My boobs are really sore too but am also putting that down to the trigger shot, also slept away most of the weekend which i guess could be a side effect of the shot also....

MrsJPC - I've been told to test on 20th June (father's day!!) so I may try and wait til then although I can see me testing on the wednesday or thursday of that week because I know the limits of my patience!! Counting down the days...

Sammy - good luck!! 

Babydust to everyone!!


----------



## Gille01

MrsJPC said:


> Gillio01, Marsmaiden, Sammy2009 and Troysmam what dates are you all testing? Have I missed anyone else?
> 
> Mine is the 22nd June.
> 
> How on earth do we get through the next two weeks.
> 
> Glad I have you guys!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 15 days and counting.....

Hey! I'm testing on the 17th. If it was up to me I'd actually wait longer to be completely sure but its a beta so I'm on the 17th. I'm nervous!

Not much longer to go! 

:hugs:


----------



## Troysmam

I'm testing 14th June (if I can wait that long!) that will be two weeks after the iui, just been for my second hypnotherpy session - lets see if that can keep me calm, destressed and serene (I'm pretty sure no-one who knows me would EVER describe me as any of those words) if that doesn't work I'm booked in for acupuncture on Wednesday...I tell you there's nothing i won't try in the quest for a little 'un!

How's everyone feeling? Sammy2009 I just realised we're testing the same day, it's totally weird but great that we're all testing so close together. It's nice to know that all the feelings of "was that a twinge/are my boobs sore today/are they veiny yet?" etc are shared by all of us at practically the same time!!! I am going slowly mad with it all but I'm sure I'm in good company..!

xxx

Fingers crossed and Babydust to all!!:dust:


----------



## MrsJPC

Troysmam - I have been getting accupunture. I find it very relaxing, I actually had a session on Friday after my IUI. 

I had this thought this morning. What if it worked for all of us? I mean stranger things have happened. What if one after another we all got BFP's!!!

Yes positive thought is the way forward...

14 days and counting................

:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

well it looks like i'll be having 1st iui on friday, had 1st high on cbfm this morn, so will prob get peak on thurs. i am so nervous already!!

good luck to everyone hope you all get your bfps

xx


----------



## Troysmam

Mrs JPC - I've been having acupuncture for a few months now and have to say it's helped to make my af less painful also it's nice just to have an hour to call your own (no phone ringing etc) fingers crossed it works for us this cycle!!!!

Mrs Sunshine - Good luck for Friday.

Remember girls PMA - we will get those BFP's!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Gille01

mrssunshine78, good luck!!
MrsJPC, I like the way you think. I agree, positive attitudes! 
Troysmam, yes with the PMA! Excited about the BFPs coming!
:dust:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Troysmam - Deffo with you on the going crazy! I keep having to talk myself down, there's still such a long wait ahead... 

MrsJPC - PMA is fantastic and its a lovely thought that we will al get lucky this cycle! *fingers crossed*

mrssunshine - good luck for Friday!

My boobs seem to be less sore now so guess the trigger is wearing off. have been having lots of twinges, not really painful but just making me very aware that it's there! Am also soooooo tired!! I think it might be cos of the extra progesterone I am on but goodness me, it gets hard to think by the end of the day!


----------



## mrssunshine78

HELP!!!!!!

just phoned the clinic cos think i'll be getting peak on cbfm tomorrow and they said i'd be going in for IUI tomorrow if thats the case - now i have a dilemma we're due to bd tonight, but now i don't know whether we should??? we dtd on monday, so will this be too long for the sperm?? The last nurse i spoke to i'm sure she said that they only did IUI mon, wed and fri, so that's why we'd been dtd those days.

please help me!

what are your experiences do your clinics do IUI every day?

thanks
xxx


----------



## MrsJPC

Mrs Sunshine, I was the same as you, was seen earlier than I thought. I avoided bedding through fear there wouldn't be enough swimmers. Consultant said there was plenty. I say go for it tonight! Up your chances. I think the reason they say abstain is if there is an issue with count. 

My clinic is open everyday, even Sunday if needed!

I do find sometimes you are given one piece of information only to have it contradicted on your next visit. All adds to the joys of this process!

Marsmaiden - Still have painful boobs, and have started to get mild cramping, but I may be focusing in a bit too much on it and it could be nothing. 

Also have any of you been given hormones to take following IUI? I have had to take an injection at 3 and 8 days past IUI. I think these could be causing the boob issue and cramping. 

Must stay positive!

13 days and counting.......

x x x


----------



## mrssunshine78

thanks!! am just worrying cos its our 1st iui and i just really want it to work!!

I'm not having any meds at all the 1st 3 cycles

good luck to you
xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> I did try a hpt just to see what a bfp looked like after my trigger shot and I tested every day until it turned negative just to know it was out of my system. It only took 4 days for me - but it is different for everyone.

I tested last night at 4dpo that the trigger shot was out and the test was blank as blank can be. Its out of my system thank god (it was last time by 4dpo)


----------



## Sammy2009

Gille01 said:


> Thanks, MarsMaiden. I'm hoping it went well too. Glad to hear your IUI was pretty easy. I have never liked anything being done down there either. Too painful. I had a lot of cramping with both of mine though the second was worse. Not unbearable or anything like that but just had more than the first. She warned me ahead of time letting me know it could be because I was further into ovulation then with the first IUI. Maybe the same for you?
> 
> As for me, I'm officially ready to pee on sticks. Of course my testing date is not until the 17th but I'm ready to know now. Besides that, I'm ready to get to the real pregnancy symptoms. I think the trigger has made me useless. I'm incredibly exhausted, yesterday I was so nauseated with cramps and a bad taste in my mouth. This is really giving me a go right now trying to work 10 hours. If it was real at least I'd know something was going on in there but its the trigger playing with my emotions! ;)
> 
> Did anyone else feel like that afterwards? I've asked elsewhere and not many people get symptoms from this shot. I took my trigger Tuesday night but didn't feel anything till yesterday. Is that odd?
> 
> Anyways, good luck ladies in the 2ww and those currently waiting to cycle!

I always get symptoms from the trigger... normally 2 days afterwards. I start off with AF like cramps which turns to twinges and pulling pains (albeit small ones) then I get really exhausted and tired around the 3rd to 4th day and normally sore boobs (although this time I havent) and really bloated... all the signs of pregnancy but with one successful IVF, one failed FET and an IUI looming for results I know better than to read too much into these symptoms! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

By the way I hope you are all well...

Anyone testing?

I have no laptop at home at the moment cos its broken so its hard to keep up but we plan to have a new one soon.

Wishing you all the best of luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gille01

Sammy2009 said:


> I always get symptoms from the trigger... normally 2 days afterwards. I start off with AF like cramps which turns to twinges and pulling pains (albeit small ones) then I get really exhausted and tired around the 3rd to 4th day and normally sore boobs (although this time I havent) and really bloated... all the signs of pregnancy but with one successful IVF, one failed FET and an IUI looming for results I know better than to read too much into these symptoms! :hugs:

Thanks! I was beginning to think something was wrong with me. I always react to meds in the oddest way!

I'm having twinges right now but I'm thinking it might be the progesterone. I tested to see if the trigger was gone today. I have a very faint line so I guess its making its way out slowly but surely. 
I may test again tomorrow but after that no more! Beta on the 17th. I don't think I want to know ahead of time.


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
I hope you dont mind me stopping by your thread.
Its been great reading your updates and the successes here.
We had our first IUI last month (DH has morphology issues) with 50mg of Clomid and BFN. This month they increased the Clomid dose to 100mg (I do ovulate on my own without issues) and then we will try it again. I think last time I may have come in a day too early, I am going to go in the day after my very positive opk this month (I think it will give us a better chance).
They dont do follicle tracking at our FS clinic, if you get positive opks

good luck to all of you

:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

oh well didn't get a peak this morn on my cbfm, so glad we dtd last night cos hopefully it'll be tomorrow now - sick of waiting i just wanna get on with it!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsJPC - I am taking 400mg Progesterone pessaries twice a day. And they are ick, seriously ick! (although if they work, I really don't care!)

Britt11 - good luck with your 2nd IUI - do you have any idea when it might be yet?

Sammy - I won't be testing until later next week. Do you test soon? Good luck!

I haven't tested since the first day to see whether the trigger is out of my system or not, thinking it will be a good incentive not to test too early as I need to be sure it's all gone.

mrssunshine - glad that it all worked out OK and fingers crossed that tomorrow is the day for you!

I had the most awful night last night. Went out for a family meal and saw my 21 year old nieces little 16 week bump for the first time, this is her second child. I then had to watch her go out for three cigarette breaks in 3 hours!! Then my family, who don't know that we are ttc, spent the whole night jibing at me and dh asking when we were going to have kids, the clock is ticking, blah blah blah. Actually had to go to the loo in the middle of the evening so that no one saw me go into complete meltdown! Went home totally miserable and this has stayed with me today. I feel horrible, so down and tearful and worst of all am feeling totally negative about this cycle thinking that this just isn't going to work for us. *cries* I cannot wait for next week and this can all just be decided one way or the other!


----------



## lola13

Mars - Maybe you should nicely but directly tell your family the truth. I'm learning more and more that bringing things into the light is so liberating. Sometimes well intentioned people do stupid things, and they need a little correction. Think about mustering up the courage to address it next time.

Hope everyone's doing well - seems like we're all waiting in one stage or another. I'm waiting to ovulate, will start testing with OPKs today, but likely won't peak until late next week.

I'm glad there are a bunch of us on here - there's bound to be at least bfp (hopefully there will be many!) :)


----------



## MrsJPC

Oh Mars you poor thing. Lola is right though maybe it is time to let some of your family know. It is so hard though. No one really understands the ongoing feeling of all this unless they have been through it. I promise it will take some of the load off. At least it may prevent the dreaded 'when you gonna have a family then'

Last night I spoke to my 8 month pregnant sister-in-law. I explained that I was now waiting to see if the procedure had worked. She replyed, oh the waiting is the worst. It took her 4 months to fall naturally!

As for the smoking niece, avoid! She is no good for your health right now. Just think when it is your time (and it will be at some point!!) your baby will be one of the most wanted and loved in the world! 

Stay positive!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Gille01

Good luck, Britt! I went in the day after my positive too. 
Hoping it works out for you! 

Mars, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. It hardly seems fair that you're dealing with this. I'm hoping this is your turn so it can all ease up on you. You are working on making a baby right at this moment. Who cares what they say. They obviously don't know whats really going on. You are for sure in my thoughts. Hope today goes a little easier on you.


----------



## Britt11

MarsMaiden said:


> MrsJPC - I am taking 400mg Progesterone pessaries twice a day. And they are ick, seriously ick! (although if they work, I really don't care!)
> 
> Britt11 - good luck with your 2nd IUI - do you have any idea when it might be yet?
> 
> Sammy - I won't be testing until later next week. Do you test soon? Good luck!
> 
> I haven't tested since the first day to see whether the trigger is out of my system or not, thinking it will be a good incentive not to test too early as I need to be sure it's all gone.
> 
> mrssunshine - glad that it all worked out OK and fingers crossed that tomorrow is the day for you!
> 
> I had the most awful night last night. Went out for a family meal and saw my 21 year old nieces little 16 week bump for the first time, this is her second child. I then had to watch her go out for three cigarette breaks in 3 hours!! Then my family, who don't know that we are ttc, spent the whole night jibing at me and dh asking when we were going to have kids, the clock is ticking, blah blah blah. Actually had to go to the loo in the middle of the evening so that no one saw me go into complete meltdown! Went home totally miserable and this has stayed with me today. I feel horrible, so down and tearful and worst of all am feeling totally negative about this cycle thinking that this just isn't going to work for us. *cries* I cannot wait for next week and this can all just be decided one way or the other!

Hello ladies,
thanks so much for the warm welcome.
Marsmaiden- I feel for you hon, omg that must have been so horrible, especially when they are on your case asking you when. My family knows we are ttc and they are behind us 100% (they even know we are on to IUI and possibly IVF if that doesnt work_. My mom would ask me every other day "so any news yet????" I had to tell her to stop asking and we would tell them when we have news, but since then has been great.

I am CD6 and I usually O on CD14 (sometimes CD13) so I think my IUI will be next Friday :happydance: Hopefully we get the timing right and some bd afterwards (last month we did not)

Gillie- I see your 7dpo :happydance: do you have a testing date? G.L. hon

Lola- I hope we have lots of BFPs soon as well, good luck with the opks! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thank you all ladies, you are all so lovely, I came home from work today and had a proper wail and felt so much better for it. I am still feeling pretty highly strung but am putting it down to the hormones (hey at least when TTC we always have something to blame our bad moods on!!)

I am really loathe to tell my family about our ttc journey, tbh they are really just not that supportive in my life generally and I could just do without all the questions. My sister in law who has recently given birth and who I am close to knows and my best friend and that is about all I can handle right now. Oh and you lot of course! I'd be lost if I couldn't come on here and vent about all those innermost things that only those LTTTC really understand.

oodles of babydust to everyone!!


----------



## MrsJPC

Mars - As long as you have some people then that is good. 

Thank god it is Friday, this has been the longest week of my life and I still have another 11 days to go!!

Not helped that I keep experiencing AF like feelings and think she will catch me long before I can test.

This is hitting me hard today. Oh well least we have the football.....

x x x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

Hope you're ok mars - that sounds like an awful night out! I'm going out for my cousins 21st tomorrow night and i'm just hoping so much that they don't start asking me about babies cos i might just cry! my parents know, but its more my aunties and stuff that i think will be asking

well i've been for my 1st iui this morning and tbh hurt a lot more than i'd expected - i have a tight cervix and its a bit biconcave (least i think thats what she said), it took her quite a while to get things in the right place, she had to take it out once and start again!! not nice!! they were all really nice though - when we came out the room there was about 5 of them stood round they all wished us good luck, so thought that was quite nice of them. Gave me a preg test and said don't test for 2 wks!!! i hope i can hold out that long.

hope everyone else is doing ok

xxx


----------



## Gille01

Britt, I test on the 17th but I'm so ready right now! I think I may cave and test on Sunday or Tuesday. I don't want to be caught off guard when they call with results Thursday. 

MrsJPC, I keep getting that as well. So depressing! I'm really hoping it doesn't come for anyone here!


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you're ok mars - that sounds like an awful night out! I'm going out for my cousins 21st tomorrow night and i'm just hoping so much that they don't start asking me about babies cos i might just cry! my parents know, but its more my aunties and stuff that i think will be asking
> 
> well i've been for my 1st iui this morning and tbh hurt a lot more than i'd expected - i have a tight cervix and its a bit biconcave (least i think thats what she said), it took her quite a while to get things in the right place, she had to take it out once and start again!! not nice!! they were all really nice though - when we came out the room there was about 5 of them stood round they all wished us good luck, so thought that was quite nice of them. Gave me a preg test and said don't test for 2 wks!!! i hope i can hold out that long.
> 
> hope everyone else is doing ok
> 
> xxx

MrsSunshine- the exact same thing happend to me last month with IUI, it was sooo painful. The nurse did the procedure and couldnt get in and then couldnt get further, so had to put it in a different tube :dohh: the whole thing took about 20 mins and was painful. I had an HSG the week before and it was peanuts compared to that. She told me my cervix was tight and curved as well, so I am going to take painkillers before I go in this month :)

Oh exciting Gillie, g.l. with the testing hon!!

:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

MrsSunshine- the exact same thing happend to me last month with IUI, it was sooo painful. The nurse did the procedure and couldnt get in and then couldnt get further, so had to put it in a different tube :dohh: the whole thing took about 20 mins and was painful. I had an HSG the week before and it was peanuts compared to that. She told me my cervix was tight and curved as well, so I am going to take painkillers before I go in this month :)


i'm glad i'm not the only one (don't mean that in an awful way), everyone else seems to have been fine with their IUI. I was thinking the same about painkillers next month!!

xx


----------



## MrsJPC

Morning all

I cannot believe it is Monday already! 

Good luck this week to all you testers. 

8 days to go for me, am now scared the dreaded witch will turn up any day!

x x x


----------



## Sammy2009

MarsMaiden said:


> MrsJPC - I am taking 400mg Progesterone pessaries twice a day. And they are ick, seriously ick! (although if they work, I really don't care!)
> 
> Britt11 - good luck with your 2nd IUI - do you have any idea when it might be yet?
> 
> Sammy - I won't be testing until later next week. Do you test soon? Good luck!
> 
> I haven't tested since the first day to see whether the trigger is out of my system or not, thinking it will be a good incentive not to test too early as I need to be sure it's all gone.
> 
> mrssunshine - glad that it all worked out OK and fingers crossed that tomorrow is the day for you!
> 
> I had the most awful night last night. Went out for a family meal and saw my 21 year old nieces little 16 week bump for the first time, this is her second child. I then had to watch her go out for three cigarette breaks in 3 hours!! Then my family, who don't know that we are ttc, spent the whole night jibing at me and dh asking when we were going to have kids, the clock is ticking, blah blah blah. Actually had to go to the loo in the middle of the evening so that no one saw me go into complete meltdown! Went home totally miserable and this has stayed with me today. I feel horrible, so down and tearful and worst of all am feeling totally negative about this cycle thinking that this just isn't going to work for us. *cries* I cannot wait for next week and this can all just be decided one way or the other!


Hi hun, sorry ive not been about much but we only had the new laptop on Saturday and we have been busy! Well yesterday I was 9dpo and i thought i was 10dpo so I tested with a CB Digi and it came up not pregnant but this might be too soon for a digi as they are not very sensitive. Last time i was pregnant it came up by 10dpo though for me. I am sitting here waiting for the post man to come with my tests. I did test with an OPK yesterday (did this with my last pregnancy as well and it detected pregnancy) and it came up with a line but I cant take that seriously really as i need a HPT to be sure.

Anyone else testing today/soon? :hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrs sunshine - sorry that you found your IUI painful, that's a bit of a bummer. If its any consolation, my HSG was scream inducing painful so was very pleasantly surprised when I didn't have any trouble with the IUI. I was told to go in with a very full bladder which I did and she found my cervix very easily so maybe that helped?

Sammy - I think I am going to try and hold off testing until Friday. I am 9dpo in theory (10dpiui) but just don't think I can handle the stress of testing right now!

I have so many symptoms but none that I can't put down to the progesterone support. I've been tired, emotional, crampy and my boobs are really sore but they are all listed as side effects of the pessaries! I guess in a way it helps stop me obsessing a bit as there's no point trying to analyse every twinge! This tww is just killing me though, I don't think time could go any slower if it tried. Really trying not to get my hopes up, my follies were so small at the last scan and my lining wasn't great and my skin is clearing up which for me is normal for the week before AF (yeah I know it should be the other way round, I think it's just another example of how my body likes to mess with me!). 

Is it Friday yet??

Gille - have you tested yet?


----------



## Troysmam

I feel like AF is just around the corner so I'm not going to test yet - I just couldn't face seeing yet another -ve result!!! I know it's not over til it's over - send me some PMA and good vibes please girlies.


----------



## Gille01

MarsMaiden said:


> I have so many symptoms but none that I can't put down to the progesterone support. I've been tired, emotional, crampy and my boobs are really sore but they are all listed as side effects of the pessaries! I guess in a way it helps stop me obsessing a bit as there's no point trying to analyse every twinge! This tww is just killing me though, I don't think time could go any slower if it tried. Really trying not to get my hopes up, my follies were so small at the last scan and my lining wasn't great and my skin is clearing up which for me is normal for the week before AF (yeah I know it should be the other way round, I think it's just another example of how my body likes to mess with me!).
> 
> Is it Friday yet??
> 
> Gille - have you tested yet?

I've been testing since 7/8dpo! I couldn't keep myself away from it. Thursday I felt like I had taken Ovidrel all over again (exhausted, nauseated) so that did me in. I thought it was the progesterone but I tested anyway. I'm thinking about calling my doc and going in sooner for my beta. I'm really nervous right now.


----------



## Britt11

oh my, so exciting for all the girls in the 2ww- good luck with testingn for all of you :thumbup: hope we see a ton of bfps on this thread.
and yes, I think 9 dpo for a digi is really early, hopefully you get a positive on a lower sensitivity test soon.

I think I will probably be heading in for IUI this Friday. I was thinking of doing the IUI 2 days in a row, anyone done this before or have any thoughts on this?

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MarsMaiden said:


> mrs sunshine - sorry that you found your IUI painful, that's a bit of a bummer. If its any consolation, my HSG was scream inducing painful so was very pleasantly surprised when I didn't have any trouble with the IUI. I was told to go in with a very full bladder which I did and she found my cervix very easily so maybe that helped?
> 
> Sammy - I think I am going to try and hold off testing until Friday. I am 9dpo in theory (10dpiui) but just don't think I can handle the stress of testing right now!
> 
> I have so many symptoms but none that I can't put down to the progesterone support. I've been tired, emotional, crampy and my boobs are really sore but they are all listed as side effects of the pessaries! I guess in a way it helps stop me obsessing a bit as there's no point trying to analyse every twinge! This tww is just killing me though, I don't think time could go any slower if it tried. Really trying not to get my hopes up, my follies were so small at the last scan and my lining wasn't great and my skin is clearing up which for me is normal for the week before AF (yeah I know it should be the other way round, I think it's just another example of how my body likes to mess with me!).
> 
> Is it Friday yet??
> 
> Gille - have you tested yet?

I know what you mean... i had all the symptoms with the FET (not sore boobs that though) and it was BFN.

I had sore boobs before the ET because of the meds so I could never class that as a sure symptom of pregnancy!!!

I don't hold out much hope to be honest for this cycle.. I dont know i just have that feeling. My bloody tests have not arrived. They better arrive tomorrow or i'm going to have to go into town and buy one but they are expensive here and I dont want to use the only CB Digi that I have cos they are not so sensitive. I will need to hand my prescription in tomorrow for the next set of meds for this month's IVF otherwise they won't be here in time for CD 1.


----------



## Gille01

I got too nervous and called my doctor for a beta. I should know something later today!


----------



## Gille01

Got the call and I am officially:bfp:
I go back for another blood test on Thursday. 
I'm still really nervous. Thursday still seems so far away.


----------



## sj22

Yay that's amazing :) 
Welcome to the club x


----------



## Wallie

Gille01 said:


> Got the call and I am officially:bfp:
> I go back for another blood test on Thursday.
> I'm still really nervous. Thursday still seems so far away.

Congratulations, that's brilliant news! Well done!:happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Gille01 said:


> Got the call and I am officially:bfp:
> I go back for another blood test on Thursday.
> I'm still really nervous. Thursday still seems so far away.

Oh thats amazing and gives the rest of us hope!!! :happydance::happydance:
Congratulations!!! :thumbup:
Was this your first IUI cycle?


----------



## Gille01

Thanks, wallie and britt! It was my first IUI, britt.


----------



## MrsJPC

Congrats Gille - that is fab news!!

Mars - like you I am cramping, have sore boobs and also feel rough! I think she is on her way. I can't bare this I am not supposed to test for another week! I just want to hide away until it is all over!

x x x


----------



## lola13

Congrats Gille! Did you have symptoms? What was the timing of your IUI?

I'm still waiting to ovulate and guessing IUI will happen this Friday. My doctor hasn't told me to go with a full bladder, but is that the general consensus? I'm a little worried about having an accident on the table!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Gille - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That is such fantastic news, you must be over the moon!

Lola - It certainly worked for me but that may just be coincidence although I have seen it mentioned elsewhere as helping. It was certainly a fine balancing act between being full and not too full! haha!

Troysmam - everything crossed for you hon. Really hope this cycle is the one for you.

I caved this morning after feeling really tetchy and a bit nauseous and tested on an IC but BFN. I'm 11dpiui so I guess it's still early days but the cramping I am feeling today is much more AF like so I am losing hope for this cycle. At least I know for definite that the symptoms I am feeling are not pregnancy symtpoms and so really need to be ignored. Also, it's crazy but my favourite band has announced a tour for November and I am getting so stressed trying to decide whether or not to buy tickets as I don't know if I'll be preggers by then or not! I certainly don't have the cash to burn but if I wasn't pregnant by then it will be a well needed stress relief! And the fact that I am finding this entirely superflous matter so stressful is an indication of how bad I am at handling the tww I think! Gah!


----------



## MrsJPC

Mars - you are not suppose to be testing until Saturday so you may be far too early! So my advice ignore the result for now. 

Like you I feel like AF is on her way. Although when the cramps stop I begin to feel really sick. So who knows what my body is up to. 

I have a hen do on Saturday, I can get away with out drinking but the thought of her arriving on Sat and me crying in the loos keeps coming to mind! 

I say book the tickets! I always think it is best to put things in the diary to look forward to!

x


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsJPC - I know, I was a fool! I guess you get caught up seeing so many 10dpo BFPs that the temptation gets too much! I'm feeling very crampy today, I just wish our bodies would give us a clue, just a tiny one! Are you on progesterone? That should delay AF so even if we are not pg, it should delay AF until after the weekend so hopefully you will be clear of any upset at your hen do *hugs*

Haha, I am tempted to book the tickets if only to provoke Sod's Law! At least it's a win win situation! I have also decided to ask dh to go away for a couple of days this weekend just to take some of the strain off (I hope I don't find all the tww's this stressful or it could get very expensive!)


----------



## Sammy2009

IUI = BFN ladies.... i expected it to be honest! 

Good luck to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Mars - I have had two shots of Pregnyl. My last was on Saturday. I swear it has caused the sore boobs. I cannot test until 10 days after my last injection because it contains the hormone that preg tests, test for. So I cannot test early even if I wanted to. 

Feeling a bit rubbish today. My brother's baby is due in three weeks and all I want is to be pregnant when it happens. There are only so many brave faces I can put on at the moment!

x x x


----------



## MrsJPC

Sorry Sammy - take care honey! 

x x x


----------



## Troysmam

Well AF reared her very ugly head this morning with bells on! I'm totally gutted, that was our 3rd and final NHS funded IUI. I now have to go back to the hospital to see FS/Gyno Doc to investigate the "shadow" that was picked up on my last scan. I didn't have it before all the treatment began so I'm wondering if it's something as a result of all the fertility drugs?? I've got to wait til 1 July for a free appt (trust me I'll be in a special home by then!!!).

They told us I'm too overweight for IVF at the moment but I don't have very long to remedy that as I'm 39 in Sept and you have to be in your 39th year when having the treatment - I'm already going to weightwatchers but I've a really long way to go before meeting the criteria of BMI 30. I can't stop crying I keep thinking I've "pulled myself together" then I'll just start again. I honestly thought that this one might work. I think that's it for us TTC, after 4.5 years maybe I have to just accept that it's not meant to be and try and move on. It's putting such a strain on me and DH and financially we can't afford to be doing anything privately. Sorry for the long post and putting a downer on the thread.

Keep up with the PMA girls you're all still in with a chance.

Good luck to everyone else with your BFP's and thanks for your support over the last few weeks.

xxxxx :dust:


----------



## MrsJPC

You are in my thoughts honey. No rash decisions, you just look after you for the next couple of days. 

Don't disappear - you have friends here who care a great deal! 

Take care x x x


----------



## Gille01

lola13 said:


> Congrats Gille! Did you have symptoms? What was the timing of your IUI?
> 
> I'm still waiting to ovulate and guessing IUI will happen this Friday. My doctor hasn't told me to go with a full bladder, but is that the general consensus? I'm a little worried about having an accident on the table!

Thanks! Now that I look at it, I did have more symptoms than I thought. I had AF-like cramping monday night to where I couldn't stand for a little while, slight cramps tuesday, pressure wednesday but I tested negative for the trigger shot. Thurs I felt pressure again and like I was back on my trigger shot (exhausted when I woke up) or had stomach flu (nauseated) so I tested again that day and got faints. Friday was like Thurs. Saturday - now still exhausted but mostly ok. 

I had a trigger shot at night on the 1st then double IUIs on the 2nd and 3rd in the mornings.

Is this your first IUI? I wasn't told anything about a full bladder. I actually went ahead of time to avoid any kind of issues and yeah accidents on the table! Good luck! Just a tip- bring a liner with you. I had a lot of CM and a little spotting right after!



MrsJPC said:


> Congrats Gille - that is fab news!!
> 
> x x x

Thanks!



MarsMaiden said:


> Gille - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That is such fantastic news, you must be over the moon!
> 
> I caved this morning after feeling really tetchy and a bit nauseous and tested on an IC but BFN. I'm 11dpiui so I guess it's still early days but the cramping I am feeling today is much more AF like so I am losing hope for this cycle. At least I know for definite that the symptoms I am feeling are not pregnancy symtpoms and so really need to be ignored. Also, it's crazy but my favourite band has announced a tour for November and I am getting so stressed trying to decide whether or not to buy tickets as I don't know if I'll be preggers by then or not! I certainly don't have the cash to burn but if I wasn't pregnant by then it will be a well needed stress relief! And the fact that I am finding this entirely superflous matter so stressful is an indication of how bad I am at handling the tww I think! Gah!

Thanks! I'm more nervous than anything right now! Still waiting for Thursday so maybe I'll calm down then. 

I don't think you're out just yet. I'm still praying AF stays away!



Sammy2009 said:


> IUI = BFN ladies.... i expected it to be honest!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else :hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs:


----------



## zeezee

Hi y'all - this seems like the most active of the IUI threads, so I hope you don't mind if I join! This is my first cylce of clomid/IUI - I am on CD11 and had a scan this morning. I have 3 follicles - one on the left (15mm), and two on the right (13mm and 18mm). Apparently they grow at a rate of 2mm per day and they said that although 15mm is fine, its early so they would prefer to wait and see how they grow and scan again on Thursday.

Is this good? I mean, is 3 follicles too few? Are they going to all pop out?!


----------



## lola13

Troysmam - sending you a virtual hug. The disappointment can be heartbreaking, especially when AF first shows up. I've struggled with the same crossroads you described. Wishing you comfort & wisdom.

Zeezee - Sorry I can't give you input on the follicle size. My doctor isn't doing a scan. I think it's normal for multiple follicles to develop & then the most mature one is released - of course it's possible that multiple ones will be released, but less likely all 3 will pop. There's still a chance though!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Gille01 said:


> Got the call and I am officially:bfp:
> I go back for another blood test on Thursday.
> I'm still really nervous. Thursday still seems so far away.



Yay big congrats to you!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

so sorry troysmam - sending u big hugs :hugs:

xx


----------



## bballbaby

Hello - 

I hope you don't mind if I join your thread....I am new to this site....

Please bear with me - I could really use some positive encouragement as I feel
like my world is crumbling and I really haven't been sharing this with anyone outside of my DH.....

I am 30 and my DH is 28. I am devastated - my DH has had 3 SA and his last one was only 2.3 million (i'm not sure if that was post wash or not)...regardless I realize that this is super low. His mobility also dropped to 28% with only 3% on his morphology. He has a varicocele...the urologist just left a message about wanting to make an appointment for surgery or drugs to correct this. He did have previous SA that were 24 million with 70% moving - however his morphology has always been low 3-5%.

In the meantime I have been getting checkout out - my tubes are open and the only thing they can find wrong with me is slightly elevated prolactin levels. 

We have an appointment with the RE soon and I am trying to prepare myself emotionally with the news. 
Do you think they will even recommend IUI? 
I have been researching IVF - is that the route that we may have to take in order to become parents?

Again - thank you for your time and sharing your experiences. 
I could really just use some hope right now. I have always wanted to become a mom...


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsJPC - what does the pregnyl do after ovulation? I am baffled by all the different meds that are used! I feel for you, my latest niece was born just over 3 weeks ago and I had so wanted to be pregnant before she was born. I just try and enjoy the pleasure now though of going round for cuddles and hope some of the baby vibes rub off!

Sammy - so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time. Are you going on to another cycle?

Troysmam - so sorry hon, I can imagine how hard it must be for you. Perhaps if you give the weightwatchers a go for a few months and can prove that you are making good progress you will have a good case to take to the PCT for them to bend their rules on the BMI?

Gille - thanks hon, I hope she stays away too! Wow, you got your BFP at 7/8dpo? Did you have multiple follies?? Sending good thoughts for a happy and healthy 9 months for you!

zeezee - hey there! 3 follies is great! For IUI, most clinics will only carry out the procedure if there are no more than 3 dominant follies due to the risk of multiples, some will only allow 2. At those sizes sounds like you have a good chance of at least two and maybe all 3 maturing.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hi bballbaby! I can't help too much I'm afraid as I don't know much about varicoceles but generaly the quality of the sperm is important in IUI as all the fertilisation needs to take place naturally. With the numbers you describe I imagine they might refer you straight for IVF/ICSI. But they may wait to see whether surgery improves things and small lifestyle changes really can make a difference. My dh cut back on alcohol and took some vitamins (zinc, selenium and omega 3) and his motility improved over a couple of months from less than 50% to 95%.

It is hard but try to be positive, there is an identifiable problem with the varicocele and once that is fixed you will have every chance of falling naturally or being able to try IUI

*hugs*


----------



## Gille01

Thanks, Mrssunshine! 
Mars, thanks! I only had one follicle but a double IUI. The poor thing was surrounded before it had a chance to run ;) Glad AF hasn't shown her face to you! She better not show up!


----------



## bballbaby

Thank you Mars :) 

He has been taking a bunch of vitamins for 3 months now - maybe it is
just taking some more time...i dunno. 

Thanks for the positive vibes :) 
Have a good day!


----------



## Britt11

Gille01 said:


> Thanks, Mrssunshine!
> Mars, thanks! I only had one follicle but a double IUI. The poor thing was surrounded before it had a chance to run ;) Glad AF hasn't shown her face to you! She better not show up!

Gille, did you happen to do OPK testing as well with your IUI? Our clinic doesnt do follicle tracking if the woman responds to OPK, i am just suppose to go in the day AFTER my positive opk. I think this month we are going to do the day after the positive opk and also the following day like you- double IUI- but I still hope we have the timing right
cheers,


----------



## Gille01

Britt11 said:


> Gille, did you happen to do OPK testing as well with your IUI? Our clinic doesnt do follicle tracking if the woman responds to OPK, i am just suppose to go in the day AFTER my positive opk. I think this month we are going to do the day after the positive opk and also the following day like you- double IUI- but I still hope we have the timing right
> cheers,

I did use OPKs too. My cycle was a wait and see cycle because they didn't think my hormones would pick up enough for me to ovulate based on CD2 tests but I did them anyway and got a smiley right before my 2nd checkup. I think it helped me. I got my positive OPK almost exactly 24hours before my first IUI then the second IUI the next morning. All around 10am. 

Its not over till the red lady sings and if the hag does sing this month, I'm praying she'll take a long hike starting next one!! Luck!


----------



## Joli

bballbaby - I haven't posted here ina while, but I've been following the news of the ladies - your story really touched me, because I've been in a similar situation... my DH got tested for varicocele, and believe it or not, we were hoping that he did have it, because the urologist said that it would in the vast majority of cases cure the low count and motility etc. - the varicocele causes the spermies to get too hot, and once the varicocele is removed, there is almost an immediate recovery of the sperm back to where it would have been (i.e. your DH's first SA). For us, it turned out that DH just had really low count, in one SA, he had motility of only 14% and morphology of 4%. We were so depressed, and didn't think we had any chance. The doc put DH on Menevit, and my dad suggested DH also takes Speman (google it) and it pretty much doubled his sperm count and improved motility to 30% (morphology stayed at 4%). We had IUI and got our bfp first time round - our washed sperm count was 15 million. I believe statistic say if you have a washed count of 20million +, this is the most ideal and you have a really high chance, if you have between 10 - 20 million, your chances are pretty good, and under 10 million, you still have a chance, but it's lower. With 2.3 million, I would guess (and this is just a guess) that most docs would recommend you go straight for IVF - but like I said, once your DH's vericoclele is removed, I think you'll both be pleasently surprised about the huge improvement, and most people can concieve naturally after that - it has an awesome success/recovery rate! We were told that the surgery is fairly minor (freaky for DH cause it involves his bits!), but I really would be so positive about it, it will make a huge difference for you two! :)


----------



## MrsJPC

Mars - the pregnyl is supposed to support my lining for implantation? I had one jab at 3 days after and one at 10 days after. 

Welcome Zeezee - 3 follicles is good news. My clinic will not do IUI if you have more than 3, so I had to have one drained away. I produced 4. Are you in the States though? I think the rules may be different. 

Welcome too bbballbaby! I think there is a thread somewhere about your partners condition (sorry I can't spell it!) The thread was really positive it was in the success section

Still feel like the witch is on her way. I cannot for the life of me figure when she is supposed to be due. I am afraid my positive attitude has disapeared today! I just wish it was the weekend. Least I would know one way or the other. Why is this so bloody hard?

x x x


----------



## lola13

My clinic is the same in scheduling IUI the day after +OPK. I'm a little worried about the timing b/c I had EWCM yesterday but still only HIGH on CBFM this morning. I expect to get my peak tomorrow. So that means EWCM on Tuesday, +OPK on Thursday, IUI on Friday. Does this seem too far out from EWCM? I'm frustrated that DH doesn't feel like BD, but instead wants to wait for one good shot at IUI. Do you guys think OPK's are more reliable than EWCM? You would think so, right?


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi lola

i use cbfm and i went on the morning of my 1st peak (it was a friday so maybe thats why?) i had ewcm for quite a few days before the iui. i do think that the opk's are more reliable cos you get ewcm when your oestrogen levels rise, and you get your peak (or pos opk) when your lh is at its highest and this is when the follicle is released.

hth

good luck
xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

bballbaby - sorry, I should have known in this forum I would be teaching granny to suck eggs! But from what Joli says, it sounds really positive that surgery could solve your ttc problems. good luck!

mrsJPC - ah ok, so it does the same thing as the progesterone then! It is really hard isn't it, i am struggling so hard to distract myself and its not working, especially during the day while I'm at work. have taken the day off tomorrow and am going shopping for a much needed break!! Of course I won't buy clothes *just in case* but hey I can wear shoes and accessories any time!! :D

I was bad and did another test this morning, I just thought I would use up the ICs I have. Of course it was a BFN. I have another one to use tomorrow morning and then I'll wait til my proper test dates on Sunday and Monday and break out the FRERs. Although it is disappointing seeing the BFNs, I think it is actually making it easier for me. Its like breaking down the disappointment into smaller chunks rather than having a huge amount of expectation on Sunday and a big crash.

Hope everyone is doing OK...


----------



## lola13

I finally got my peak on CBFM this morning, so it's IUI for me tomorrow! It will be hard to hold off on BDing tonight, but I will preserve the spermies.

Good luck to all the waiters & testers!


----------



## Britt11

Marsmaiden- good luck with the testing. I agree, I think its better to do early ones than to wait it out for just one day. Hope you get your bfp

Lola- good for you Lola, I may be going in for IUI tomorrow as well, we will see after I do my opk in a few hours. 

good luck to everyone


----------



## zeezee

IUI tomorrow for me too! So scared and excited.


----------



## lola13

Oh great! Sounds like there may be 3 of us in the same boat. Makes me feel much less alone :) 

Did you both have positive OPK's today? When did you last BD? I'm so paranoid about having IUI too late & missing ovulation. We BD'd last night and having IUI at 9:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Lola, I confirmed just now the positive opk, so i will be going in for IUI tomorrow for sure. We BD yesterday morning, so that gives us only 2 days- the clinic wanted 3+ days but we were kind of sick of everything so planned around TTC, so oh well....I think that should be more than enough.
Lola, how is your OH's SA?

good luck to all the girls tomorrow!!!!
xx


----------



## zeezee

Lola and Britt, I am so super glad there are 3 of us (at least) doing this on the same day! I had a + opk this morning, but I am also on clomid and had a trigger shot this morning just to make sure the two mature follicles release. Like you Lola I am super worried I will miss the window - the hosp where I go said no BD today, save the spermies for tomorrow, so we did the dance yesterday and IUI is at 1.30pm (usually its in the morning on Fridays but my DH is on crutches and getting off them tomoz so they let us come in later  ). DH's sperm analysis was infuriatingly perfect - infuriating because now he refers to himself as superman with a smug smirk...

Anyway - I hope you are both feeling ok. My nurse friend told me to lie with my legs in the air tomorrow to help the blood flow to the uterus, so that'll be my Friday!


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Lola and Britt, I am so super glad there are 3 of us (at least) doing this on the same day! I had a + opk this morning, but I am also on clomid and had a trigger shot this morning just to make sure the two mature follicles release. Like you Lola I am super worried I will miss the window - the hosp where I go said no BD today, save the spermies for tomorrow, so we did the dance yesterday and IUI is at 1.30pm (usually its in the morning on Fridays but my DH is on crutches and getting off them tomoz so they let us come in later  ). DH's sperm analysis was infuriatingly perfect - infuriating because now he refers to himself as superman with a smug smirk...
> 
> Anyway - I hope you are both feeling ok. My nurse friend told me to lie with my legs in the air tomorrow to help the blood flow to the uterus, so that'll be my Friday!

oh well than you guys are golden, my DH has major morphology issues so we need more of a build up.
Okay did she say you have to lay with your legs up right after the procedure or just later in the day?
lol...they give me no advice at my clinic
ha ha
so excited for the 3 of us!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Good luck for tomorrow Britt, Lola and zeezee!! Will be thinking of you all *hugs*


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck for tomorrow all of you!! 

xx


----------



## zeezee

@marsmaiden & mrssunshine THANK YOU!!!

@brit: the clinic says to lie down for 15-20 minutes after the procedure, don't do any exercise that gets your heart rate into the cardio zone, and generally take it easy. My friend who is a nurse told me to lie with my legs up when I get home to encourage blood flow to the uterus (so nothing to do with keeping the swimmers in or anything, just increased blood flow, b/c increased blood flow = healthier environment). I am also having acupuncture on Saturday.

Thinking of you both tomorrow. xx


----------



## lola13

oh this is a fun little sisterhood :)

Britt - DH's SA was normal, so hopefully it won't be an issue that he'll only have a 36 hour build-up. What time is yours scheduled?

Good luck, zee-zee!


----------



## Britt11

lola13 said:


> oh this is a fun little sisterhood :)
> 
> Britt - DH's SA was normal, so hopefully it won't be an issue that he'll only have a 36 hour build-up. What time is yours scheduled?
> 
> Good luck, zee-zee!

well than yeah, your totally good :thumbup:
DH goes in at 0730am tomorrow and I go in at 1030am but we are doing double IUI, so we will be going in on Sat too
good luck girls :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

hope everyones IUI went well today - welcome to the 2ww!! lol

xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Marsmaiden - good luck for the testing hun!


----------



## MrsJPC

Hope it went well for all you IUI's today!

Mars - I'll be thinking of you Sunday! I am now convinced the witch is coming, in honesty I wish she would just come now so I can have a good cry and glass of wine and move on. The is she isn't she is killing me. Not helped that I have come down with a horible cold and chest infection. Of course I am not taking anything, just in case. 

Oh the joy!!

x x x


----------



## lola13

IUI done! DH had 41 million moving sperm, so it's pretty much up to my stubborn body at this point. I think I'll try to get him to BD one more time for good measure. The procedure was easy & painless.

Zee & Britt - all good with yours?

OK, those of you further along...let's get some BFP's to break up the TWW monotony!


----------



## Britt11

lola13 said:


> IUI done! DH had 41 million moving sperm, so it's pretty much up to my stubborn body at this point. I think I'll try to get him to BD one more time for good measure. The procedure was easy & painless.
> 
> Zee & Britt - all good with yours?
> 
> OK, those of you further along...let's get some BFP's to break up the TWW monotony!

hey, good for you, thats great.
Last time my DH had 45 million sperm, this time only 17 mill unfortunately but they said anything over 2 million is okay.
Nurse Hatchett was on holidays so I had a different nurse that did it, and it went MUCH smoother!!! 30 seconds as opposed to 20minutes of pain. I am very very crampy now though and tons of gas (lol) which I dont remember having last time. 
I didnt have to put in a deposit for tomorrow so I am going to see how my temp is and then decided if I will go in again...:)
how did yours go Zee?
:hugs:


----------



## zeezee

Hi britt and lola!! I am so glad to hear yours went well!! I am going to follow you both closely during this tww! :hugs:

Mine went well I think - hubster had 31 million swimmers unwashed. They look for 1 million washed, and 5 million is considered excellent, and he had 8.5million at 80% motility (whatever that means), so I think that is really positive. The actual IUI was painless - I felt it, and it felt a little pressured but not painful. Am v bloated now though. We also did the BD tonight (at exactly 36 hours post hcg shot), and will go one more round at 7am.

I am nervous and excited and now just trying to rest up. SOOO super glad I have you guys going through same thing at the same time. 

Z
xx


----------



## lola13

Britt - I'm glad the nurse was on her game this time. Let us know if you get the second one today. 

We managed to BD again last night, so we've done all we can for this cycle. I was so bloated yesterday, which I thought was the clomid. After reading your posts, I think maybe it was the IUI. I can already tell this is going to be a long tww.


----------



## Britt11

thanks Lola, yeah it was so painful with the gas and cramps yesterday....agghh, not looking forward to doing it again :)
My temp sky-rocketed this morning so pretty sure I already O'd but DH and i still decided to go in again today...just in case.
Good things come in 3, I hope all of us get our BFPs this round


----------



## mrssunshine78

glad all you IUI's went well

hope you manage to keep busy during the 2ww

xx


----------



## lola13

Mrssunshine - you're halfway there. Any vibes telling you how this cycle's going for you?


----------



## MarsMaiden

Sammy - thanks for the thoughts hon, sadly I am out for this cycle. AF showed up this morning despite the progesterone so I didn't get as far as testing tomorrow!

MrsJPC - how you doing hon? Did you make it your night out with your cold? Hoping that you have better luck *hugs*

Glad to hear that everyone's IUIs went well yesterday. Best of luck to you all! I'll be joining again in August I think as I have to have a month off between cycles....


----------



## zeezee

Ok, I am quietly freaking out here. So I have been reading when you ovulate after a hcg trigger shot and from what I read its anywhere between 12 and 48 hours. And since the washed spermies only live for 6-12 hours, and my IUI was at 29 hours, if I don't ovulate until hour 48, then I lose out right? AGHHHHHHH. And I don't want to BD AGAIN LOL! I guess I need to go one more round today. Sigh. I wish I was doing a second IUI like you Brit.


----------



## lola13

Mars - Sorry this cycle is a bust for you. Maybe it will happen naturally during your month off...you never know.

Zee - My doctor said the washed sperm live longer than 6-12, although I've also read that online. You don't know who to believe. BDing one more time is probably a good idea. The egg should stick around for up to 24 hours, so even if you ovulated late, it should still be viable. Doesn't it seem like getting the timing right is like threading a needle? There's little margin for error, or at least it feels that way.


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Ok, I am quietly freaking out here. So I have been reading when you ovulate after a hcg trigger shot and from what I read its anywhere between 12 and 48 hours. And since the washed spermies only live for 6-12 hours, and my IUI was at 29 hours, if I don't ovulate until hour 48, then I lose out right? AGHHHHHHH. And I don't want to BD AGAIN LOL! I guess I need to go one more round today. Sigh. I wish I was doing a second IUI like you Brit.

ha ha, lol, I know what you mean!!! yes, second IUI wasnt as bad today, new nurse again with like 15 years experience with IUIs, so she was very gentle. If you look at my chart, it appears its too late by today, but I dont care I think it was still a good idea to do 2 in a row.
I read that as well, that the washed sperm dont live as long but my FS doc said no, its still up to 3 days :shrug:
DH and I are suppose dtd tonight, so we will see what happens
:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

so sorry mars :hugs: its such a tough journey - i hope you're ok


No signs or symptoms for me, i'm really tired, but that might just be off working shifts, so am not getting my hopes up.

bit worried now about the little sperm, my consultant says they can live for about 2 days so my timimg of iui should have been ok, but if its only 6-12 hrs then timimgs prob wrong :shrug: why can't it be easy :cry: we weren't offered 2 days in a row, wish we had been, never mind just have to keep fingers crossed

good luck

xx


----------



## MrsJPC

Sorry Mars - I was only thinking of you yesterday! Night out was good and cold meant I could get away without drinking! If I am out this month I will def be going again in August - so we will have each other. 

Miss Sunshine, I fretted about the timing, but I just think put your trust in those Drs they know best (I hope)

The witch still isn't here although I am now on day 3 of AF cramps and positive she is gonna get me any hour. 

Good luck to all those at the begining of the 2ww - I wish I could tell you it goes quick...

x x x


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck mrsjp, i hope she doesn't arrive! 
xx


----------



## lola13

MrsJPC - AF cramps could be a good sign. What CD are you on?


----------



## zeezee

MrsSunshine & MrsJPC - I have everything crossed for you both. 

Lola & Britt - I can't believe we are only on day 2 of our tww...


----------



## MrsJPC

Lola - I have been wondering about these cramps but they are so AF like. Trying not to get my hopes up. 16 days since my IUI but due to the follow up drugs I am not allowed to test until day 18, so Tuesday. 

For the first time in my life I am looking forward to the weekend being over! The longer she doesn't show up the more my hopes keeping improving.

So hard! 

Good luck to the 2ww's I feel your pain. I just kept booking things in to do, cinema, dinner, stuff like that. x x x


----------



## lola13

I really don't want to be a crazy symptom spotter at only 2DPO. I feel a little different, but this isn't my first rodeo & I know it's way too early for symptoms!

That said, I've had a bit of bloating/cramping, just a bit, and a generally wet feeling. I usually feel dry at this point. I wonder if it's actually different, or if I should chalk it up to IUI. Anyone experienced this?


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks all! I have finally made it through the depression and am back to that positive 'onwards and upwards' feeling! Well almost - phoned the hospital this morning to let them know the cycle was unsuccesful and despite a -ve test on Friday and full flow AF since Saturday, they still want me to do another test 'just in case'!! I think they are actually trying to torture me, don't they think I've seen enough -ve's by now!! Anyway, next IUI should be in the week of August 2nd, hopefully that will be the lucky one for us.

MrsJPC - thinking of you lots hon, best of luck for tomorrow. Are you doing a HPT or going in for bloods? Really hope this one is positive for you *hugs*

Lola - Not sure when you posted but don't forget that your O will be later than your IUI so it may just be your ewcm kicking in? 

Hope the tww is going well for everyone!


----------



## MrsJPC

She still hasn't arrived and she still feels like she is going to. This is torture!

Thank you all for your good lucks!

will keep you posted!

x x x


----------



## Britt11

sorry Mars about AF, it really is hard at this point isnt it?
G.L. Mrs JPC!!
Lola, I was very crampy the day after my first IUI but today just bloated, I have increased CM too?...hopefully a good sign but I do tend to get more right after O

Fx'd for all the ladies on this thread
hugs


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm driving myself crazy at the moment all i can think is whether i'm preg or not (prob not), but its driving me mad i really want to test, but know that i shouldn't.

haven't really got any symptoms, been getting af type cramps, but its too early arghh going slowly crazy!! :dohh:


----------



## MrsJPC

The witch arrived at 8pm last night. Was absolutely devastated. Cannot believe how hard it hit me. I thought I would be more prepared for the worse.

I just can't believe I let myself start to believe it had worked. 

I am doing my usual and trying to bounce back but it is so hard. I am so lucky, I have a fab boss, family and friends. All routing for me, but this hurts so very much. 

I am on the verge of tears all the time, and that is so not me. Everything else in life seems so pointless. I just cannot bare this horrible waiting game. I used to wonder about the stories of women who just give up and then get pregnant. I now understand the giving up. Its been nearly two years, one miscarriage and I just hate feeling this sad. I am a positive person normally. 

And to top it off my brother and his heavily pregnant wife are moving in on Saturday for a week as their house is taking longer than first thought to complete. God I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

Sorry to bring you down with me. I really do wish you all the luck in the world and thanks for being there

x x x


----------



## lola13

So sorry, MrsJPC. The let-down when she first shows is the worst. This ttc stuff can really turn your life upside down. I'm at least glad you have a few days to pull it together before your brother gets there. It seems situations like that are often thrown at us when we're feeling particularly down. Give it a few days & you'll be back to your normal self.

I know what you mean about giving up...I'm approaching that point myself. After 3+ years and never a hint of a BFP, at some point I need to stop planning my life around the possibility of kids. Not easy, but at least we all have eachother to lean on.


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsJPC - I'm so sorry, I was really hoping when AF didn't show up over the weekend that this might be the one for you. No one else can really understand the pain of another month going by, let alone a month where you have made so many positive moves to try and make sure that this is the one. But we have to carry on, that is what we do. Realistically the chances of the first IUI working were pretty slim (that's what I'm telling myself!) but its not to say that the next one won't be successful. We have to hope!

I have decided to try soy this month on my natural cycle just to try and up my chances and make doubly sure that I ovulate! I am going to give myself every chance I can, I guess I can't quite believe yet that life would be cruel enough to deny me a child of my own.

Don't give up yet, it will happen for us!


----------



## mrssunshine78

aww i'm so sorry mrsjpc, it is so hard, i think we kind of let ourselves feel like this might be the month esp when trying something new :hugs: treat yourself to something nice, i know there's nothing we can say cos we all know what its like. Am thinking of you xx

its also been nearly 3 yrs for us and i've never even had a sniff at a bfp, its just so tough.

xx


----------



## MrsJPC

Thank you ladies you are so lovely. 

Mrs S - I have already had to diet cokes (the things we give up!) and tonight hubby is taking me out for dinner and a large glass of vino. 

Mars -What is Soy? I did see your other thread. You know us TTC'ers we'll try anything. I may investigate. Am I too late though being on day 2 already??

Thanks again girlies, feeling much better now. :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Britt11

MrsJPC, I feel your pain- that is why I like the LTTC section, all of you girls are going through similar situations and we understand each other. I am so sorry you got AF and it didnt work this time, but it will happen... This is my second IUI, i was gutted when the first one didnt work as well, but our FS said to keep doing the IUI's that there is roughly a 15% chance for couples with fertility problems each cycle, but if you keep doing them it should work.
sending you a huge hug right now :hugs:


----------



## zeezee

:hugs: MrsJPC - I am bummed for you and feel your disappointment. I know nothing anyone says will help ease the blues right now, but know there is a community of people here who understand how you feel (for whatever that is worth).

Z
xx


----------



## zeezee

So I am feeling pretty blue today - I just feel in my gut that the IUI didn't work. I woke up with AF cramps last night and I am only 4dpo. Same as last cycle :-( 

Anyway, I hate wishing my life away so much, but I just want resolution.


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> So I am feeling pretty blue today - I just feel in my gut that the IUI didn't work. I woke up with AF cramps last night and I am only 4dpo. Same as last cycle :-(
> 
> Anyway, I hate wishing my life away so much, but I just want resolution.

Hey Zeezee, my gosh you and I are in the exact same situation. I am 4dpo too and feel it didnt work as I feel the same as I do every cycle as well...I am hoping something changes at 7 or 8 dpo if something implants- thats the only thing I can go by.
Seems strange to get cramps so early though? maybe a good sign and perhaps something was trying to take last time?
we are definite cycle buddies, so lets help each other through
:hugs:


----------



## lola13

Zee & Britt - Oddly, I actually feel positive this time around. My lower back feels a bit achy (there I go again with crazy-too-early symptoms!). I don't know, I just feel good about my chances this time. I hope I'm not setting myself up for a major crash & burn. It's not that I'm convincing myself of anything...I just feel optimistic.

This is the time of month I read through old posts of early pg symptoms. Most BFPers fully expected AF to show, so you girls sound pretty normal. We'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## Troysmam

Hi ladies, I've been lurking for a bit while I sorted my head out after the last disappointing result and I think I'm just about sorted now. Mrs JPC - so sorry to hear you had no luck on this cycle. Your time will come :hugs:

I've spoken to my clinic and it doesn't look likely we'll get another shot at IUI and they've recommended we look at IVF (once the lardmonster has shed some blubber!). I'm feeling quite positive about the future and just wanted to thank everyone on this thread for all the kind words and support - you just can't get that sort of support anywhere else!! I'll keep lurking to see what happens to you all. xxx

:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## MarsMaiden

MrsJPC - soya isoflavones are meant to be like a natural version of clomid. They are phytoestrogens and stop the brain recognising estrogen so your body produces more which stimulates production of FSH. Apparently it encourages ovulation and gives 'stronger' ovulation. I do not ovulate regularly every cycle so just thought I would give it a go on this one to see what happens, I think it also lengthens cycles which can'y hurt for me as my lp has been very short in my recent natural cycles. It seems most people take it cycle days 3 -7 so you wouldn't be too late if you wanted to try - depends on how you feel about your cycles and your ovulation I guess... *hugs*

For everyone talking about cramps, I had cramps nearly all the way through the last cycle but this was because of the progesterone support. Are any of you on extra HCG or progesterone as this could cause your cramps? Also, if you had a hcg trigger, I would have thought it quite possible that that was still in your system...

Really hoping to see some more BFPs in here soon!


----------



## mrssunshine78

hi ladies

feeling quite negative tonight, had a few tears earlier, i've got af type pains although they feel bit different to normal. Did a test today (which was very bad of me) anyway i was sure i seen a faint line i looked a couple of times and was sure i'd seen it, but then when i looked again a bit later there was nothing there, so thinking i was just imagining it. Daren't tell hubby, he told me i wasn't allowed to test until sat!!! how can i wait that long :cry:

hope everyone else if feeling more positive

xx


----------



## Britt11

Troysmam said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking for a bit while I sorted my head out after the last disappointing result and I think I'm just about sorted now. Mrs JPC - so sorry to hear you had no luck on this cycle. Your time will come :hugs:
> 
> I've spoken to my clinic and it doesn't look likely we'll get another shot at IUI and they've recommended we look at IVF (once the lardmonster has shed some blubber!). I'm feeling quite positive about the future and just wanted to thank everyone on this thread for all the kind words and support - you just can't get that sort of support anywhere else!! I'll keep lurking to see what happens to you all. xxx
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:

Good luck to you hon, I have heard such great things about IVF, you go to like a 60% success rate for most woman, which is awesome. Thats our next step if IUIs dont work

Lola- good for you, :thumbup: glad you are feeling positive about this cycle. I hope I get some signs soon
:hugs:


----------



## lola13

MrsSunshine - any updates? Hoping you're still in the game.


----------



## mrssunshine78

did another test yesterday it was bfn :cry:
no af yet, but have af pains and bit of backache, so no doubt she's on her way - so not out completely, but not testing now unless she's late

how's everyone else?

xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - yesterday would still only have been 11dpo so that is still pretty early. Keeping my fingers crossed that maybe you had a late implanter - hope AF stays away for you *hugs*

Hope the tww is treating everyone else well, you're nearly a week down now!


----------



## mrssunshine78

she's arrive :cry: so gutted :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Britt11

ahh MrsSunshine sorry to hear that hon, fx'd for next cycle :hugs:

How are the girls who are on the same IUI dates with me doing? I think that is Lola and Zeezee?
Well 6dpo and actually a few different things but I DONT want to symptom spot as I have been done this road for 11 cycles- but I have a bunch of yellow cm (sorry tmi) which I have never had during the 2ww (usually dry) and I have had prego dreams where I have gotten a bfp (but thats likely b/c its on my mind)
how about you girls any symptoms?
my temp chart is boring nothing exciting on it
:hugs:


----------



## lola13

So sorry, Sunshine. Are you going to do IUI again next cycle?

Britt - I've heard a lot of girls report yellow CM before a BFP! Sounds good for you. 

I wish I had it, too, but mostly I feel pretty normal for 6DPO. A slightly tender lower back, but I'm not reading into it (promise!).


----------



## mrssunshine78

Yeah will be doing it again in july feeling negative now though i don't think anything is gonna work for us :cry:


----------



## lola13

Sunshine - Will you do it with clomid or other stimulation, too? I can't help but think what I'll do next cycle, and wonder if IUI alone will be worth it.


----------



## Britt11

lola13 said:


> Sunshine - Will you do it with clomid or other stimulation, too? I can't help but think what I'll do next cycle, and wonder if IUI alone will be worth it.

no talking of next cycle yet Lola!!!! lol
if this one doesnt work for us, we will do a couple more trys and move on to IVF. We are actually booked to go in for a 3 hour IVF talk tonight...yawn :sleep:


----------



## mrssunshine78

think its too late for me to get prescription for clomid, we go back and see the consultant in a couple of weeks, so am thinking i'll ask him for clomid then. We were supposed to be doing 3 natural cycles and then 3 clomid cycles, but tbh wish i'd just gone straight onto clomid cycles. He's also putting us on the IVF waiting list when we see him. I'm thinking too that maybe unstimulated cycles might be a waste of time. Hopefully you'll get a bfp and prove us wrong fingers crossed for you

good luck to all of you girls who're still in it
xx


----------



## zeezee

First, MrsSunshine :hugs: I know how you are feeling right now and my heart hurts for you. I am thinking of you

Lola and Britt: how are you going pumpkins? Britt I am like you, I have a TON of CM, this morning was yellowy tinged, but otherwise is white. I was leaking the stuff when I went to the loo this morning (tim, sorry!). I also have low grade AF-type cramps. I have no idea what this means, b/c last cycle I had some cramps too, but bfn then. Anyways, I am trying not to symptom spot (and clearly failing). I also want to know when the hcg will be out of my system so I can test!!

Z
xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> First, MrsSunshine :hugs: I know how you are feeling right now and my heart hurts for you. I am thinking of you
> 
> Lola and Britt: how are you going pumpkins? Britt I am like you, I have a TON of CM, this morning was yellowy tinged, but otherwise is white. I was leaking the stuff when I went to the loo this morning (tim, sorry!). I also have low grade AF-type cramps. I have no idea what this means, b/c last cycle I had some cramps too, but bfn then. Anyways, I am trying not to symptom spot (and clearly failing). I also want to know when the hcg will be out of my system so I can test!!
> 
> Z
> xx

Zeezee, did you see my post that I had a ton of yellow secretions yesterday and today as well? Its back to white now and not as much, but sure was odd, never had that before. I had a mild cramp too yesterday, but I'm wondering if I imagined it or something.
fx'd its good signs for us
:hugs:


----------



## lola13

I am hanging in there, too. Slightly sore bb's started yesterday, which is right on time for my typical cycle. Can't help but feel that's a bad sign, although I fully know it may not be. Nothing else out of the ordinary!

Hope everyone's well.


----------



## lola13

Hi everyone - I think some of your are waiting to ovulate, right? Anyone close to another IUI?

Zee & Britt - Still hanging in there? My bb soreness has gone away, which happened last cycle about this time. Probably not a good sign. Expecting AF on Thurs & will be pleasantly surprised if she stays away. Hope you two are seeing good signs.


----------



## zeezee

lola13 said:


> Hi everyone - I think some of your are waiting to ovulate, right? Anyone close to another IUI?
> 
> Zee & Britt - Still hanging in there? My bb soreness has gone away, which happened last cycle about this time. Probably not a good sign. Expecting AF on Thurs & will be pleasantly surprised if she stays away. Hope you two are seeing good signs.

Hi lola and britt, I think I am out. I tested yesterday afternoon and got a faint postive, but this morning a neg. So yesterday mst have been last of trigger shot. I cn't help but thinking that if I were preggo then it would be showing a positive by now. My symptoms ar startign to go too - BBs shrinking.

Anyways, would love to hear how everyone is going.

Z
xx


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, I was wondering how you were doing as well?
Zeezee- not necessarily, 10dpo is still early, most test positive at 12dpo or higher...there is still hope hon :thumbup:
Lola- I dont have sore boobs either but I havent thought this was my cycle since about 6dpo...aggh :dohh: why does this have to be so hard hey?
My boobs are actually quite big and I'm bloated but its likely earlier PMS. My chart is whacky this cycle too but I cant be bother to get up at the same time lol....
We are all still in girls, you never know :dust::dust::dust: to all of us
:hugs:

also good luck to all the girls about to get their IUI


----------



## lola13

We're definitely all still in it! 10DPO would be a pretty early BFP. 

I feel very bloated & am having AF-like cramping tonight. Difficult not to read into it, but I know I shouldn't. Resisting the temptation to test tomorrow.


----------



## Britt11

lola13 said:


> We're definitely all still in it! 10DPO would be a pretty early BFP.
> 
> I feel very bloated & am having AF-like cramping tonight. Difficult not to read into it, but I know I shouldn't. Resisting the temptation to test tomorrow.

ohh exciting, g.l. with the test:thumbup: hold out if you can by 12dpo but i understand if you want to test earlier. I have cramps and bloat too, played 90 mins of soccer in 28 degree weather, so thinking that might have something to do with it. 
AF isnt due until Friday, so trying to hold off until then if I can (snuck one at 8dpo already lol)
:hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

sorry Sunshine, I hope you are ok. 

On a more positive note it is nice to have a month off and not to be obsessing about cramping and sore boobs! 

Have a very heavily pregnant siser in law staying with me at the moment, she is still awaiting a move date. 

Surely there should be some good kalma coming my way??

Hope you 2 ww's are all ok!

x x x


----------



## mrssunshine78

that must be absolute torture mrs jpc, sound slike you should be due some of your own good news!

have taken af arriving very hard this month, it taken me days to feel something like a normal person, still very close to tears, and on cd5!!

doing iui again this month, will prob be end of next week

good luck to all of you near the end of 2ww 

xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

that is tough mrsjpc, i know i am finding it very hard to be around pregnant people right now!

I got my calender through and my next IUI is scheduled for Aug 2nd. I'm doing everything posibble though for this natural cycle so you never know, maybe I won't need it!!

Good luck to everyone testing this week, fingers crossed for some BFPs in here!


----------



## lola13

MrsJPC - You should definitely be scoring some points with the fertility gods :)

Sunshine - Sorry you're having a rough time this round. Some AF's are harder to get past than others. Wishing you a speedier bounce-back.

Mars - Good luck with your natural cycle. Don't you want to be one of those success stories about when you stopped trying so hard?

Britt & Zee - hope you guys are hanging in there. Final stretch now. I caved and tested this morning. I have to say it was a BFN, but part of me swears I saw the faintest of lines. Could have just been the test bleeding through or me seeing things. I will likely cave and test again tomorrow.

I've been having AF-like cramping morning & night and low-back pressure. I am going to feel like such a fool for symptom spotting if AF shows up on Thursday.


----------



## MrsJPC

Sunshine I am like you. I did ok last week but I am on the verge of tears daily. I know Mars has said it before, but I hate being so out of control. I am seriously not a cry baby, but I can burst into tears at the drop of a hat at the moment. 

My sister in law's baby is due next Sunday. I have said they can stay until this weekend, but I feel incredibly guilty. But again they got themselves into this mess. Moving never goes to plan, but to do it when you are so heavily pregnant!

I do kind of feel like it is all a bit of a sick joke! I mean seriously would you move in with someone who has been trying for two years and justed failed their first IUI, nearly nine months pregnant??

sorry to rant - Mars maybe we can be smug and do it the natural way this month - who knows!

Least we have each other ladies. Always happy to hear your rants!!

And lots of good luck to the ladies on their 2ww. 

God we all deserve some luck!

x x x


----------



## lola13

MrsJPC - sorry you're having a rough time. I hope your SIL is being sensitive to you - whether or not you've shared with her where you are on TTC. It's a pretty crappy situation for you, so you're perfectly justified to rant.

AFM, I can hardly believe it, but I actually got a:bfp: this morning. I had faint lines the last two days - so faint I didn't think they were reliable. This morning's is definitely there! Wow - 3+ years trying, no diagnosed issues, plus I'm pushing 37. I hope that gives you some hope :)

Zee & Britt - Any news? Pulling for you guys!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Can I join you :hi:

Thinking of going the IUI route in a few months.....want to take a much needed break from this ttc business from now until then. 

Would love to hang around here to get educated and also cheer you ladies on :thumbup:


----------



## Wallie

Wow Lola, that's brilliant news, congratulations on your :bfp: Exciting stuff eh!

Hopefully my next cycle will be IUI, or rather it had better be. I'm expecting a letter to confirm that anyway. I'm in the 2ww just now and if my dates are right I should have the IUI around 22nd July. I hope it works too. 3 years ttc and OH has been diagnosed with antibodies in his sperm, so three goes at IUI then 3 goes of IVF. I hope we don't need all that though!

Good luck everyone else and commiserations to those who IUI didn't work this time. FX'd next time or IVF :hugs:


----------



## zeezee

OMIGOD LOLA!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

I am so so happy for you sweetheart, that is fabulous fabulous news!

I am waiting for AF to arrive - she waved from a distance yesterday (v light spotting) but has yet to turn up. I am ok with it now, I just want to move onto the next cycle and get started - and I go up to 150mg clomid so hopefully that will give more options.

Z
xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending huge kisses and congrats your away again, Lola!! So very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

omg big congrats lola!!!! thats so exciting!! so pleased for you - and you're right it gives us some hope! was this your 1st or 2nd attempt at iui?

xx


----------



## Britt11

OMG Lola, that is for awesome, congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

So happy for you and especially because you thought you were out!! Thanks for sharing your story that does give the rest of us hope. :)
what dosage of Clomid were you on?
make sure you check in on us and let us know how you're doing

welcome Isi, as you can see IUI can be very successful.
Hello to all the new girls

Zeezee- I know how you feel, havent tested today but I did yesterday and was a bfn so think I'm out- AF should be do tomorrow.
going to try IUI again next month though

:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lola13 said:


> AFM, I can hardly believe it, but I actually got a:bfp: this morning. I had faint lines the last two days - so faint I didn't think they were reliable. This morning's is definitely there! Wow - 3+ years trying, no diagnosed issues, plus I'm pushing 37. I hope that gives you some hope :)

That is wonderful news lola! I'm so excited for you!!!! Hoping you have a very healthy pregnancy!! :happydance:


----------



## lola13

Thank you everyone for your good wishes. I haven't even told DH yet, so I'm so glad I can share with you guys!

I was on my third round of clomid at 100mg - not sure why my doctor had me on that high dosage since I ovulate on my own. It was my first IUI. I am always second guessing timing, so for anyone that's interested, here was my schedule for BD/OPK/IUI:

CD17 - BD evening
CD18 - 1st Peak on CBFM
CD19 - IUI mid-morning & BD evening

I worked out normally during the TWW (I tried not working out other cycles & that didn't work). I swam, walked, and did higher impact cardio. I even went into the sauna a few days - so much for being careful not to raise body temp.

In my gut, I think IUI made a difference. I've always been concerned about my cervical mucous killing off the sperm on their little trip. I'll never know for sure, but I think IUI was the trick.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Congrats Lola - that is amazing news, you must be so happy!! *hugs*


----------



## zeezee

hmmmmm, AF where are you? :confused:

clomid lengthens your cycle doesn't it??


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> hmmmmm, AF where are you? :confused:
> 
> clomid lengthens your cycle doesn't it??

hmmm...I'm wondering the same thing and I had a temp increase this morning at 14dpo but no positive test...
how about you, I cant link onto your FF chart...what is your temps like today?
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh and Clomid doesnt normally lengthen my cycle, I am steady at 28 days sometimes 27
xx


----------



## zeezee

Hi Britt - I * think * my chart link now works (I wish I could get a cute ticker to work!!). My temp is steady I think, no drop. I have a 26-28 day cycle, so AF could still arrive tomorrow and I kind of feel like she is coming except for the big boobs with some veins. I have not tested in 2 days and won't test until Sunday (DH's stupid idea, but I agreed and he's holding me to it!!).

Did you test this morning?


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Hi Britt - I * think * my chart link now works (I wish I could get a cute ticker to work!!). My temp is steady I think, no drop. I have a 26-28 day cycle, so AF could still arrive tomorrow and I kind of feel like she is coming except for the big boobs with some veins. I have not tested in 2 days and won't test until Sunday (DH's stupid idea, but I agreed and he's holding me to it!!).
> 
> Did you test this morning?

hmmm looking good on the chart, what was the spotting like 2 days ago? I had a tiny bit at 11dpo too...
My boobs are also very big but I also feel out as well.
I did test today but I screwed the test up and only peed on it for about 1 sec (lol...dont ask it was early)
still think something would show up by now if I was, going to test tomorrow again if she hasnt shown...will be interesting to see what my temp does tomorrrow
good luck hon!! :thumbup:
as for the ticker on FF, design the one you want for your chart and then just copy and paste the Forum code at the end to your siggy, that should work


----------



## zeezee

[/QUOTE]

hmmm looking good on the chart, what was the spotting like 2 days ago? I had a tiny bit at 11dpo too...
My boobs are also very big but I also feel out as well.
I did test today but I screwed the test up and only peed on it for about 1 sec (lol...dont ask it was early)
still think something would show up by now if I was, going to test tomorrow again if she hasnt shown...will be interesting to see what my temp does tomorrrow
good luck hon!! :thumbup:
as for the ticker on FF, design the one you want for your chart and then just copy and paste the Forum code at the end to your siggy, that should work[/QUOTE]

spotting was very very very light, but was * cough * red blood, not the browny stuff AF seems to bring. I never spot so I figured maybe the clomid?

I have only been charting for a month but yours looks really promising. Maybe we both implanted late and the hcg is slow to climb? I am working on positive thinking, so I will run with this until the witch (or IF in positive land) arrives  I can just ignore the pre-AF cramps for now...

I am totally following this thread to see how you go in the morning!!

Z
xx


----------



## lola13

pulling for you both! luteal phases this long must be a good sign!


----------



## zeezee

lola13 said:


> pulling for you both! luteal phases this long must be a good sign!

I LOVE seeing you with a preggo ticker lola


----------



## lola13

Don't you love how I put it up there right away? Hope I'm not jumping the gun! Psyched for the two of you...could be it for you!


----------



## Britt11

lola13 said:


> Don't you love how I put it up there right away? Hope I'm not jumping the gun! Psyched for the two of you...could be it for you!

Thanks girls, Lola good to see you- how is it to be pregs??? :) so happy to see you

Yeah this is a strange one, boobs are huge and no AF yet:shrug: oh and tried a test this afternoon just in case and still bfn unfortunately
I guess tomorrow will be the true test, we'll see what my temp is tomorrow morning and hence test if need be....gosh wouldnt it be nice Zeezee if we just did implant late... I have everything crossed for you too

looking forward to the updates in the morning
:hugs:


----------



## lola13

OK you two, 15DPO today. The only time I've ever seen 15DPO and no AF was my current cycle! Hoping your little beans are just procrastinators. Update when you can.


----------



## zeezee

AF arrived this morning, right on time. I just don't know how I will ever get preggo if I can't get preggo under these conditions (IUI, DH's perfect swimmers, 2 eggies).

Meh.


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> AF arrived this morning, right on time. I just don't know how I will ever get preggo if I can't get preggo under these conditions (IUI, DH's perfect swimmers, 2 eggies).
> 
> Meh.

oh hon :hugs: I know exactly how you feel, I told DH this morning I want to push IVF as soon as possible as we are wasting time. His swimmers are not good and our combo together just doesnt seem to be working- and I dont want to wait too long.
So I had a temp dip this morning so AF should arrive anytime now- I have cramps and all- so cruel to be this late, gets your hopes up for nothing you know what I mean?
:hugs:


----------



## lola13

Zee & Britt - Sorry about AF & temp dip. You guys know the drill, a day or two to sulk (justifiably so), and then back up on the horse, right?

What are your plans for next month?


----------



## mrssunshine78

so sorry your af's arrived ladies - i hope you are both feeling ok :hugs:

looks like 2nd iui will be thursday or friday this wk, had my 1st high on cbfm today.

xx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, Come across this thread at dinner, I have not been able to read all the way through but what I have read has made me think. Does anyone know if you can have a go at IUI on the NHS and if this doesn't work are you able to have IVF on the NHS?? Or if I was to pay for IUI will I still be able to have IVF on the NHS? Hope someone can help me.

Thanks xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies, I'm waiting for AF to appear and then I start my IUI next cycle. I wish AF would hurry up for once.

We're on the IVF list but the waiting list is 18 months long, so we've 15 months still to wait. We are getting to try IUI while we wait though and I just really, really hope it works. I can't wait to finally have a baby, it's been such a hard slog.

My OH has antibodies in his sperm, so probably IVF would be best but FX'd IUI works.

FS said we get three goes at IUI but we have to pay £170 for each try. I was told by FS that as I ovulate we should just do natural cycles but the paperwork came through the other day and it looks as if we'll be doing a medicated cycle and only TWO of them! Not sure why that is, I'll find out.

Yomo, hope this little bit of info from me answers some of your questions.

HTH


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi yomo

it depends where in the uk that you are from what treatment you are given for free, and also on your circumstances - like if you already have children, etc

we are quite lucky as we can have 6 IUI, and then 3 ivf. I am currently waiting for my 2nd iui, we're getting put on ivf waiting list next week, our consultant said its about a 6 month waiting list, which maybe sounds a bit too good to be true?


----------



## sj22

Hi Yomo, you can have IUI on the NHS for 3 cycles where I am and then 1 free cycle of IVF on the NHS. Alternatively if this seems a long wait, we paid for IUI but at the same time put ourselves on the NHS waiting list for IVF so that if IUI didn't work we were already cutting down the waiting time. This is perfectly acceptable. 

S x


----------



## yomo

I have no children so we are allowed 1 free go at ivf, my Fs made me think that out only option if clomid don't work is ivf. But after Reading all the posts I have a good feeling about iui something is just telling me to do it, I have spoke to Nottingham care
and to o private it's £670.00 but it would be a bonus if we can get it on the nhs but just don't want to have that free instead of the ivf as obviously ivf is more sucessful. All our tests have come back fine, after 4 years I find it difficult to believe that every month we have missed the egg! I have a feeling it may have something to do with my cm. 

Thanks for your replies girls and congrats on your bfp! Just hope that one day I see those 2 lines xxx


----------



## yomo

I have no children so we are allowed 1 free go at ivf, my Fs made me think that out only option if clomid don't work is ivf. But after Reading all the posts I have a good feeling about iui something is just telling me to do it, I have spoke to Nottingham care
and to o private it's £670.00 but it would be a bonus if we can get it on the nhs but just don't want to have that free instead of the ivf as obviously ivf is more sucessful. All our tests have come back fine, after 4 years I find it difficult to believe that every month we have missed the egg! I have a feeling it may have something to do with my cm. 

Thanks for your replies girls and congrats on your bfp! Just hope that one day I see those 2 lines xxx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all well today!

I have called the hospital today, she is pulling my notes out and speaking to my FS and then getting back to me :happydance:

She told me that we get 3 free IUI and 1 IVF so thats good news, just a little worried that my FS didn't mention this option to me. I pleaded with her to try and talk him into referring us as they don't do IUI at our hospital.

We shall see what she comes back with, I am not due to see my FS until another 3 months as in March he gave me 6 months of Clomid, but he did suggest skipping the clomid and going straight on the IVF list as we have been trying so long. :help::loopy:[-o&lt;[-o&lt; x


----------



## Chris77

Great news on the free IUI's and IVF! :thumbup: DH and I get nothing free so we're paying for the IUI out of our own pocket. My IUI is this Friday!!


----------



## MrsJPC

Lola - that is fab news I am so pleased for you! Do stay in touch and let us know how you are doing!

Sorry Zee Zee I share your pain honey!

Yomo - I get two free IUI's and two free IVF's.

Just found out that the clinic are full in August and so due to me being away I am not going in until October. I am really gutted. I am not sure whether to just go for IVF as the first IUI didn't work?

Also, and I need some help here. Hubby and I decided to go back to OPK's this month, as we are not having treatment. Every time I have ever used them up comes the smiley face on day 12. Am now on day 16 and nothing?!? do you think all the drugs last month have delayed/stopped me ovulating this month?!?!

Sometimes life seems to really kick you when you are down. Preg sister in law has moved out though - so least we have the house back to ourselves!

Hope all are well x x x


----------



## MarsMaiden

yomo - I get four IUIs and one IVF. I think it is incredibly unfair how all the PCTs are allowed to make their own rules especially when there are recommended numbers out there saying they should allow 3 goes at IVF. postcode lotteries suck!

mrssunshine and chris - good luck for your IUIs this week! *hugs*

MrsJPC - I am with you! Thought I would throw everything at this natural cycle so used opks for the first time in ages! Lines were getting a bit darker but then they have gone faint again with no positive! My darkest line was on sunday (cd16) which would be late for me to o but I have been taking soy this cycle so had assumed that had made me later. Now I have no idea if I o'd or not! Would be interesting to hear that all the drugs might have had an effect although the clinic seem to think that there is a chance of falling on the natural cycle so I don't see any reason why. BLAH!


----------



## yomo

Chris77 said:


> Great news on the free IUI's and IVF! :thumbup: DH and I get nothing free so we're paying for the IUI out of our own pocket. My IUI is this Friday!!

Thanks, good luck for friday, keep us posted! Xx


----------



## yomo

MarsMaiden said:


> yomo - I get four IUIs and one IVF. I think it is incredibly unfair how all the PCTs are allowed to make their own rules especially when there are recommended numbers out there saying they should allow 3 goes at IVF. postcode lotteries suck!
> 
> mrssunshine and chris - good luck for your IUIs this week! *hugs*
> 
> MrsJPC - I am with you! Thought I would throw everything at this natural cycle so used opks for the first time in ages! Lines were getting a bit darker but then they have gone faint again with no positive! My darkest line was on sunday (cd16) which would be late for me to o but I have been taking soy this cycle so had assumed that had made me later. Now I have no idea if I o'd or not! Would be interesting to hear that all the drugs might have had an effect although the clinic seem to think that there is a chance of falling on the natural cycle so I don't see any reason why. BLAH!


I know your right it's so wrong, i really feel sorry for couples
overseas that get nothing free! Xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

i agree i think its very wrong that there isn't a specific guideline that says everyone gets x amounts of IUI and IVF


----------



## MrsJPC

MrsJPC - I am with you! Thought I would throw everything at this natural cycle so used opks for the first time in ages! Lines were getting a bit darker but then they have gone faint again with no positive! My darkest line was on sunday (cd16) which would be late for me to o but I have been taking soy this cycle so had assumed that had made me later. Now I have no idea if I o'd or not! Would be interesting to hear that all the drugs might have had an effect although the clinic seem to think that there is a chance of falling on the natural cycle so I don't see any reason why. BLAH![/QUOTE]

In a way I am glad it isn't just me. Oh well will carry on bedding like mad. Am seeing the clinic on Friday so I will ask and then let you know what they say, I am also gonna see if they really cannot see me before October. Just feel like I am running out of time! x

Oh the whole postcode thing is just ridiculous. When I lived in London it was no IUI and 3 IVF's now in Kent it is 2 IUI and 2 IVFs - there are only three clinics I can go to - how that is supposed to supply the whole of the county I do not know! x


----------



## jwelmel

Hi..im new to the idea of IUI as doc suggested it today(BAD NEWS).However fertility diagnosis and treatments are not covered by our f*** insurance. (sorry for the rant) ...any ladies from the US who can shed some light on IUI cost($) and process.Ive been diagnosed with pcos and oh has low morph.So here we are..trying for our first and beginning our long sad journey on the infertility coaster.
GL to all of u!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I live in MD. Go to the Shady Grove Fertility Center. They have a discount program for people making X amount of money per 2 years of taxes. 

It's usually $1200, but we got 50% off, so it was $600. 

Hope that helps. (back to lurking lol)


----------



## lola13

Casey - I can't believe how much that is for an IUI! Mine was $368, which included both the sperm washing & IUI itself. Are you sure they're quoting you the right amount?

Good luck to everyone waiting on IUI or natural cycles. Hurry up...I need a LTTTC buddy :)


----------



## mrssunshine78

looks like it might be this afternoon for me!! frightened already!!

xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

lola13 said:


> Casey - I can't believe how much that is for an IUI! Mine was $368, which included both the sperm washing & IUI itself. Are you sure they're quoting you the right amount?
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting on IUI or natural cycles. Hurry up...I need a LTTTC buddy :)


Maybe it's different prices. I live really close to DC so i'm sure they jack up the prices because most people living around the DC area make butt loads more money then DH and I do. He gets a raise this Sept, so hopefully we will be more on par, but still. Being Military, we aren't going to start making a lot of money until he gets more experience time and promotions. 

I haven't started AF yet, but i'm not holding my breath. Was kinda taking a break this month, and just doing Clomid, with nothing else. No monitoring, no OPKs, just clomid to keep me regular. Well today is CD28 and nothing. 

Clomid usually (if no pregnancy happens) makes me have a normal cycle, within a few days. From 28 to 32, which is normal range. so i'm waiting until CD32. 

I've been really quiet this month too. No AF signs, no pg signs. Just silent inside the body. Which is kinda disconcerting. lol For a symptom spotter at least. 

So who knows Lola, maybe i'll be your buddy!! :D We shall wait and see.


----------



## lola13

Casey - that would be awesome! Good luck.

Sunshine - You'll be fine - all positive vibes your way!


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies. Today my AF started so I've to go in to hospital on Saturday CD3 to be monitored and shown how to do my injections. I'm really quite excited as I've never done an IUI before and it's really giving me some hope. I just hope it does work. :happydance:


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - how did you get on hon? fingers crossed everything went ok for you *hugs*

wallie - hello! Really hope this is a good cycle for you, good luck for your injection training!

I start taking my tablets tomorrow morning to make sure that af comes when it's meant to (although hopefully it won't come at all!!). Kinda feel like this is the start of my next cycle even though i wont start injecting for a couple of weeks so, here we go again!!


----------



## Wallie

I must say I'm excited now but I'm sure this is going to one major emotional rollercoaster for me by the end of it, no matter what the outcome. When it hasn't been successful ladies, do you feel even worse when AF comes, or is it just the same huge disappointment?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Wallie!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## nnn84

Hi there,

Well I think I now qualify for this section! I have been in and out for a few months now, but feel like I belong here now.

Long Story Short - Been ttc since September 2008, Came off the pill and had no period for 6 months, was referred to the gyne, who ran some test all came back satisfactory, although they believe I may have PCOS. Had long irregular cycle 130+ days so was prescribed clomid 50mg which worked but sadly all 6 cycles were bfn. Since the clomid I have been referred to the IVF/ICSI and IUI Departments. I am scheduled to start IVF in January and in the meantime going for the IUI in my next cycle.

So here I am! I am to take Norethisterone on 30th July to 8th August so that it will start my period to match the timetable at the hospital. Day 1 of my cycle will be 12th August 2010.

12th August - Ultrasound scan to check all is good
13th August - Start Suprecur Injections
14th August - Start Gonal F Injections
20th August - Ultrasound scan cd9
23rd August - Ultrasound scan cd12
25th August - If all is well 1st IUI Treatment today!

In a state of shock I think at the minute, as only had my referral appointment this week, and feel that this has all happend very quickly. I am very excited, but really not sure what to expect.

Any one else in the same situation and going through first IUI cycle? It would be great to chat, as I really don't know what to expect.

Anyone been through this process and can tell me what they felt the process was like. Im really worried about these injections, so would be great to talk to someone who has gone through the process too.

Sorry for the huge post, but need to get it all down, to try and make some sense of it all.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Wallie

Isi Buttercup said:


> Good luck Wallie!!! How many dpo are you?

I'm only on CD2 today, so a long way to go yet!


----------



## Wallie

nnn84 said:


> Any one else in the same situation and going through first IUI cycle? It would be great to chat, as I really don't know what to expect.
> 
> Anyone been through this process and can tell me what they felt the process was like. Im really worried about these injections, so would be great to talk to someone who has gone through the process too.
> 
> Sorry for the huge post, but need to get it all down, to try and make some sense of it all.
> 
> Thanks xxx

Yip, me! Very first cycle! I go in tomorrow to get my CD3 internal scan and get shown how to do my injections. All very exciting and scarey!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wish you all the best, Wallie!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Wallie said:


> I must say I'm excited now but I'm sure this is going to one major emotional rollercoaster for me by the end of it, no matter what the outcome. When it hasn't been successful ladies, do you feel even worse when AF comes, or is it just the same huge disappointment?


My last cycle wasn't successful and i took it really hard, was bursting into tears for no reason until yesterday when i had my 2nd iui!! maybe this was just my extreme reaction, i don't know, but i think i might have had more hope cos we'd tried something new. Good luck

IUI this month was worse than last, i was laid there for over 30mins, and 3 people had a go at inseminating me! mortifying i must say, the 2 nurses couldn't do it so they got a consultant in (who i'd never met before) anyway she managed after a bit more prodding and poking. Anyway the reason is cos my uterus is flipped the opposite way. Glad i'd taken painkillers!!

good luck to everyone

xxxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

mrssunshine78 said:


> My last cycle wasn't successful and i took it really hard, was bursting into tears for no reason until yesterday when i had my 2nd iui!! maybe this was just my extreme reaction, i don't know, but i think i might have had more hope cos we'd tried something new. Good luck
> 
> IUI this month was worse than last, i was laid there for over 30mins, and 3 people had a go at inseminating me! mortifying i must say, the 2 nurses couldn't do it so they got a consultant in (who i'd never met before) anyway she managed after a bit more prodding and poking. Anyway the reason is cos my uterus is flipped the opposite way. Glad i'd taken painkillers!!
> 
> good luck to everyone
> 
> xxxx

I can relate completely. My May cycle IUI was unsuccessful and up until now (and sometime even now) I cry over stupid stuff, and i am just really sad a lot. 

It really took the breath out of me that it was unsuccessful. I had laid all my hopes on the IUI. I suppose I learned valuable lesson. Never put all your eggs in one basket (and no pun intended of course!). 

I'm learning slowly to just let nature take its course, and stop trying to guess outcomes. The TWW will be over soon enough for everyone and then after that, and the test is taken can you breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## Wallie

Thanks MrsSunshine and Casey, I really feel for you both but I'm really thankful that you both wrote your stories. This is what I need, a reality check that this isn't going to work for us. It really is, this is something new, it's going to work stage that I'm at but realistically there's only a small chance. Why on earth do we do it to ourselves eh? Because we want family and IVF is 15 months away. :hugs: Thanks again ladies. xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Wallie said:


> Thanks MrsSunshine and Casey, I really feel for you both but I'm really thankful that you both wrote your stories. This is what I need, a reality check that this isn't going to work for us. It really is, this is something new, it's going to work stage that I'm at but realistically there's only a small chance. Why on earth do we do it to ourselves eh? Because we want family and IVF is 15 months away. :hugs: Thanks again ladies. xx

You should also realize that there are more then enough girls on this thread that had successful IUIs, the first time around. 

It's just the chances. Of course 1 out of 4 girls are going to get conceive first time around. There is a 25% of conceiving. Just remember that. The more IUIs you go through the higher the odds. In the second time around you go up to a 50/50 shot, which isn't bad. Like flipping a coin.


----------



## looknomore

Just to add- I got a positive this month on my 3rd IUI. The difference in this IUI was that I took HMG (LH+FSH) injections on day8-10 after taking clomid on day 3-7. Had 2 follies and got an IUI on the day ovulation was confirmed to have happened. Took baby asprin everyday along with very minor progesterone support. Have just got a positive though the HCG levels r still low and its too early. Keeping my fingers crossed. And best of luck to all the IUI girls.

Lots of babydust:dust:
xx


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Looknomore! That's brilliant news.

I went for my scan today but my lining is still too thick to start my injections. I've to wait a few days until my period comes on more and then go through, probably Monday to double check and start.


----------



## zeezee

Hi y'all, hope everyone is well. After my last cycle failed, I could not bear to post for a while, but now I am CD8 and have just finished my clomid (THANKFULLY) and feel more positive again. I am having 150mg of clomid this cycle, so hopefully a good number of follies. IUI next Friday we think, although my fertility monitor predicts next Thursday, so I will organize a scan for Wednesday to be sure and do opks.

Good luck to everyone this cycle!


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Hi y'all, hope everyone is well. After my last cycle failed, I could not bear to post for a while, but now I am CD8 and have just finished my clomid (THANKFULLY) and feel more positive again. I am having 150mg of clomid this cycle, so hopefully a good number of follies. IUI next Friday we think, although my fertility monitor predicts next Thursday, so I will organize a scan for Wednesday to be sure and do opks.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this cycle!

Hey Zeezee, I felt the exact same way- you and I were cycle buds and unfortunately both of us got bfn's.
well afm- finished my last Clomid yesterday (forever!!) and I am CD8 as well, I believe I should have my IUI on Friday....I wish they did injections and follicle tracking here but they dont unfortunately. So its just the Clomid and then go in after the +ve opk for me- I am only taking 50mg this cycle as 100 was too much- I was overstimulated and in tons of pain on O day.

this is my last cycle of Clomid and IUI, then its onto IVF for us.
oh and I have stopped charting and thinking about it for the most part, feels much better this way :hugs:
good luck girls, hope everyone gets lucky this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Congratulations looknomore! thats fab news and also gives us hope xx

good luck to all girls waiting for iui, are some of you having it this week?

not feeling as stressed as last month, think its cos i haven't built my hopes up - there is time though i suppose IUI was only on thursday! lol

xx


----------



## Chris77

I had a failed IUI in November of last year. I was devastated! What made matters worse, was that the day AF was due, I had a temp increase! AF didn't arrive for 3 more days and I had no spotting....all extremely unusual. So, I was so sure that was it and it wasn't. :cry: I didn't even want to do another IUI because I was traumatized.

I just had my 2nd IUI on July 9th...I had 3 eggs...so am hoping and praying that this one was successful.


----------



## CathD

Hi there,

I thought i would join this thread as i've just had my second IUI this morning. Both rounds have been tricky due to my uterus being at a funny angle (i'm wondering if this is why we've been having problems getting pg naturally - we're otherwise "unexplained"). Like other's have said, the first one failing is so hard because you do get your hopes up that a new treatment will work first time. Feeling much more realistic this time (although still hoping - can't dismiss the power of positive thinking!). That said, there are plenty who do get a BFP on the first go - you just never know!

good luck everyone

Cath


----------



## zeezee

welcome back britt :hugs:

So I finished my 150mg dose of clomid on CD7, and its now CD 10 AND I GOT A POSITIVE OPK, WTF?!!! Needless to say I am freaking the hell out! Clinic says to come in for IUI tomorrow and now no point for hcg shot b/c eggy on its way, and no point for scan - I mean, how can the follicles be big enough? I don't even know how many I have!!! I am going to keep doing opks to see if the surge goes away or keeps getting stronger - if gets stronger then IUI tomorrow is waaaaaay too early.

SIGH!!

Z
xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> welcome back britt :hugs:
> 
> So I finished my 150mg dose of clomid on CD7, and its now CD 10 AND I GOT A POSITIVE OPK, WTF?!!! Needless to say I am freaking the hell out! Clinic says to come in for IUI tomorrow and now no point for hcg shot b/c eggy on its way, and no point for scan - I mean, how can the follicles be big enough? I don't even know how many I have!!! I am going to keep doing opks to see if the surge goes away or keeps getting stronger - if gets stronger then IUI tomorrow is waaaaaay too early.
> 
> SIGH!!
> 
> Z
> xx

wow your not kidding that is early, but how exciting!! What day do you normally O on? Maybe the 150mg just sped things up, gosh I went back down to 50 as 100 was too much, cant imagine that dosage.
are you able to post a picy of your opk?

sending you very positive vibes this cycle hon, hope this is it!!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Hi ladies! 

Just a quick message for Mars (and anyone else post IUI) fertility nurse confirmed that ovulation can be delayed the month after IUI. Unfortuntaly I ran out of OPK's at 16 days, so have no idea when I ovulated. To be honest don't think I did this month. None of the usual pains. 

Next IUI is booked in for mid September, with IVF in December if it doesn't work. 

Good luck ladies!

x x x


----------



## Britt11

MrsJPC said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just a quick message for Mars (and anyone else post IUI) fertility nurse confirmed that ovulation can be delayed the month after IUI. Unfortuntaly I ran out of OPK's at 16 days, so have no idea when I ovulated. To be honest don't think I did this month. None of the usual pains.
> 
> Next IUI is booked in for mid September, with IVF in December if it doesn't work.
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> 
> x x x

oh wow interesting. thanks MrsJOC.
good luck with your IUI in Sept, hopefully you wont need IVF!!
:hugs:


----------



## lola13

Zee - Is this the first OPK you've done this cycle? Just wondering if you should take a pg test. I don't mean to inflate hopes, but a buddy on another thread thought she got AF, took the next round of clomid, and tested + with OPK straight away - turns out she was preggers.


----------



## Britt11

lola13 said:


> Zee - Is this the first OPK you've done this cycle? Just wondering if you should take a pg test. I don't mean to inflate hopes, but a buddy on another thread thought she got AF, took the next round of clomid, and tested + with OPK straight away - turns out she was preggers.

oh wow that is crazy!!! ZeeZee yeah take a test to be sure!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MrsJPC said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just a quick message for Mars (and anyone else post IUI) fertility nurse confirmed that ovulation can be delayed the month after IUI. Unfortuntaly I ran out of OPK's at 16 days, so have no idea when I ovulated. To be honest don't think I did this month. None of the usual pains.
> 
> Next IUI is booked in for mid September, with IVF in December if it doesn't work.
> 
> Good luck ladies!
> 
> x x x

That is great information! I took the month off after my failed IUI in May. Now i'm back to be in the game. Though I'm still not doing IUI. Just clomid and timed intercourse because we don't have enough saved up yet to do another IUI.


----------



## zeezee

There is not a chance I am preggo, I had CD3 scans and they would have seen the think lining 

Ok - here is my attempt at pics - the first one is with FMU at 8.15am, and the second is at 9.45am, and thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated (i.e. tell me if the first one is positive!!). I also did a clear blue digi that came back with an empty (neg) face. AGH! I don't want to waste my money on IUI that is way early - and CD11 seems way early!!

Z
xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0127.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0129.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrssunshine78

CathD said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I thought i would join this thread as i've just had my second IUI this morning. Both rounds have been tricky due to my uterus being at a funny angle (i'm wondering if this is why we've been having problems getting pg naturally - we're otherwise "unexplained"). Like other's have said, the first one failing is so hard because you do get your hopes up that a new treatment will work first time. Feeling much more realistic this time (although still hoping - can't dismiss the power of positive thinking!). That said, there are plenty who do get a BFP on the first go - you just never know!
> 
> good luck everyone
> 
> Cath


I have the same problem as you and my IUI's so far have been pretty awful, it took 3 different people to do mine last wk - all very humiliating! We asked if this can cause problems they said it may be a factor but not a cause. We're unexplained too

good luck


----------



## mrssunshine78

zeezee said:


> There is not a chance I am preggo, I had CD3 scans and they would have seen the think lining
> 
> Ok - here is my attempt at pics - the first one is with FMU at 8.15am, and the second is at 9.45am, and thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated (i.e. tell me if the first one is positive!!). I also did a clear blue digi that came back with an empty (neg) face. AGH! I don't want to waste my money on IUI that is way early - and CD11 seems way early!!
> 
> Z
> xx


I'm not very good at interpreting the opk's with the 2 lines, i prefer the smiley face clearblue ones, maybe they aren't pos, but def on their way to being pos, will they do a scan to see how far along your follies are? my 2nd round of clomid i ov'd 5 days earlier than the prev month and my 3rd round i ov'd 6 days before so maybe its just early ov??

good luck
x


----------



## lola13

Zee - I wouldn't consider the one with FMU. My clinic said to test with the day's second urine. Your second one looks close but not yet positive. If I were you, I would BD tonight, fully expect a true positive tomorrow morning, then schedule IUI for the following morning. Just my opinion! Good luck.


----------



## Britt11

hey Zeezee, I agree its almost there but not positive. I have heard from girls on my Clomid thread that after you finish taking Clomid you can get an early surge of LH, but its not accurate and the real surge of LH for the egg comes about 5 days later. Not sure if that is the case for you but it does seem too early yet- i would wait on the iui and see what tomorrow's OPK shows? i did an opk a couple of days ago for fun and it was pretty dark and now it has gone lighter, i usually O on CD14
good luck hon!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Just wondering. Wouldn't a HCG trigger shot be able to more accurately time ovulation, especially when doing IUI?


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:


Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Just wondering. Wouldn't a HCG trigger shot be able to more accurately time ovulation, especially when doing IUI?

thats what I thought too Isi, and I questioned them about it- but my doc said the HCG trigger shot and follicle tracking is only for women who do not ovulate regularly on your own. If you O on your own the research has shown that coming in the day after your +ve opk is just as successful
:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Okay....thanks Britt :)


----------



## Chris77

My FS gave me Clomid and a trigger shot for IUI eventhough I ovulate on my own. The trigger shot was for a more carefully timed IUI.


----------



## MarsMaiden

zeezee - I agree with the others, they say not to do opks with FMU, about 2pm is meant to be the best time. You are also meant to hold your urine and not drink for four hours before your sample so i don't know if that would rule out the second test also as it was so close to the first. They don't look positive yet but they are pretty dark so you could well get a positive tomorrow. It is also possible to almost surge but not quite and then your body will surge again later on.... Good luck!

The differing approaches to IUI baffle me entirely, its no wonder the results vary so much! My cycles are medicated so I have a hcg trigger as I don't think I would ovulate otherwise due to the meds shutting down by own body's hormones. My understanding is so that the IUI can be timed appropriately but even with the trigger there seems to be a 12 - 24 window of error for ovulation so by my reckoning they can still miss it!

MrsJPC - thanks so much for asking the question, that's really useful to know! It certainly seems to have been that way for me, I think I ov'd on CD16 or 17 compared to 13 or 14 normally. I'm 7dpo now so firmly in the tww, at least its not as painful as last time! not being 100% certain if I ov'd or not is actualy easier cos I'm telling myself I didn't and therefore have no expectations. I'm not going to test before Saturday! Honest!

I am taking norethisterone at the moment ready for the next IUI cycle which is making me marvellously bloaty, crampy and crabby - oh the joys!!


----------



## Britt11

Chris77 said:


> My FS gave me Clomid and a trigger shot for IUI eventhough I ovulate on my own. The trigger shot was for a more carefully timed IUI.

hmmm interesting
I'm wondering if our clinic is just trying to cut costs by not doing the HCG shot and follice tracking lol....well hopefully we time it ok as this is my last IUI attempt
Marsmaiden- hope you feel better, good luck in the 2ww!! :thumbup: yeah, 7dpo wish I was there as well

good luck everyone, Zeezee let us know what you decide
:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I ovulate on my own and I'm doing a medicated IUI and it will also be monitored with scans and then and HCG shot too.

I was at hospital today and came away with my little blue bag with my Gonal-F drug pen etc. Was shown how to do the injection, pretty easy I suppose but I came out and I was a little upset. OH wasn't there and I just felt a little overwhelmed by it all :cry:

Anyway, I've decided rather than do the injections in the morning when OH is not here, I'm going to do it at 22:00 hours, just so that he'll be here and we can go through this together. Hopefully it'll help both of us.


----------



## MrsJPC

Good luck wallie - I did my injections in the evening. I was told it was best to so you slept through any side effects

The whole experience is overwhelming. Don't beat yourself up if you end up having a good sob.

I wish you loads of luck!

x


----------



## zeezee

Righto, CD11 and just got back from IUI #2! Clinic looked at all my pee tests and said "ovulating: so in I went, no scan either which is unusual (I hope there are not 10 follies!). It hurt this time, sharp pain and cramp - apparently this is normal because the cervix clamps down on the catather as it goes in. The nurse today thinks the last time didn't get in at all because I had no pain and no feeling of it, so at least the pain is positive!

I confess that I am anxious having the IUI so early, but I have to trust in the clinic, and I love my people there, so I am trying to be zen about it. I will keep using OPKs for a week and if I get a digi + or a super positive I can either rely on timed BD or ask for a second IUI.

Hubby's swimmers were awesome time time too - 51 million and 98% motility!!! He is uunnnnbrearable right now...

Thanks to you all for all your support these last few days (and weeks). I am rooting for you all now.

Z
xx


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Zeezee. Geeze, what are men like! lol


----------



## yomo

zeezee said:


> Righto, CD11 and just got back from IUI #2! Clinic looked at all my pee tests and said "ovulating: so in I went, no scan either which is unusual (I hope there are not 10 follies!). It hurt this time, sharp pain and cramp - apparently this is normal because the cervix clamps down on the catather as it goes in. The nurse today thinks the last time didn't get in at all because I had no pain and no feeling of it, so at least the pain is positive!
> 
> I confess that I am anxious having the IUI so early, but I have to trust in the clinic, and I love my people there, so I am trying to be zen about it. I will keep using OPKs for a week and if I get a digi + or a super positive I can either rely on timed BD or ask for a second IUI.
> 
> Hubby's swimmers were awesome time time too - 51 million and 98% motility!!! He is uunnnnbrearable right now...
> 
> Thanks to you all for all your support these last few days (and weeks). I am rooting for you all now.
> 
> Z
> xx

Good luck Z got everything crossed for you. xx:hugs:


----------



## yomo

Morning ladies, hope you are all well. My FS got back in touch with me he has agreed to put me forward for IUI :happydance::happydance:

He said the waiting list is about 2 months at the most! Which is making me panic as my BMI is exactly 30 :wacko: oh no so I am on a mega diet, is this don't make me want to lose weight nothing will. So wish me luck girls.

Will the clinic just get in touch with me? xx


----------



## lola13

Good luck, Zee!

Just a quick notes about scans & timing. The doctor that did my IUI said they used to do scans in the past, but their statistics are actually better now that they rely on OPK's. He said sometimes relying on the scan would be a little too late & cause them to miss the window. I'm sure there are different opinions. Still, a scan is the only way to see if you're comfortable with the number of follicles.


----------



## Chris77

Oh how exciting! Good luck Yomo! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Good luck Zee, best of luck to you as well Yomo for your upcoming IUI.
I am not sure how it works over there but here, you call in day one of your period and then you call the day of a positive opk and they get you in next day....if you are doing scans it might be different though :hugs:

afm- I am just on a work trip right now and was keeping my fingers crossed that I didnt get a positive opk while I'm away....so far so good. I think I may get a +ve on Thursday so IUI on Friday...but you never know

how are you feeling Lola?
:hugs:


----------



## CrazyBird

Hi All

Hope you don't mind me joining, it's taken me ages to read all the posts
I went for my first iui today cd13, it went quite well, was only painful for a few seconds and only took a couple of minutes. Really hoping it works but i know the success rate is only between 15-20%. 
It's made me more positive reading some of the success stories, hopefully there will be a few more.
Dp and i have been ttc for 2 years. It really is so depressing that it is taking this long...


----------



## MrsJPC

Welcome Crazybird (love the name)

I hope your time here is short - in a good way!!

I find this site fab - no one understands like fellow IUI'rs

Good luck

x


----------



## ilovecheese

Hi everyone! I finally started AF, and am starting my second round of Clomid tomorrow. I was supposed to have an IUI last cycle, but it got canceled due to lack of follies. :( They upped me to 100mg so let's hope it works!


----------



## mrssunshine78

had follow up appt yest with consultant, felt quite silly cos i started crying while we were in there :cry: he was really nice and gave us the number for a counsellor.

anyway we're continuing what we're doing so i've got one more natural cycle iui, then 3 clomid, and the on to ivf

anyone else for iui this wk?

how's the 2ww for everyone? i'm trying to keep my mind occupied this month - easier said than done lol


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> had follow up appt yest with consultant, felt quite silly cos i started crying while we were in there :cry: he was really nice and gave us the number for a counsellor.
> 
> anyway we're continuing what we're doing so i've got one more natural cycle iui, then 3 clomid, and the on to ivf
> 
> anyone else for iui this wk?
> 
> how's the 2ww for everyone? i'm trying to keep my mind occupied this month - easier said than done lol

I see you are 6dpo hon, good luck :thumbup: and I totally understand about the tears, in a year of ttc there have been plenty from me.
I should be going in for IUI either tomorrow or Sat...just waiting to see if I get a positive opk today

Zeezee did your opks go light again? I guess you are a couple of days in the 2ww now so good luck :thumbup:

good luck to all the girls waiting for iui 
:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I've been doing some reading up on the stats for IUI and their success rates. 22.22% for my clinic but they only seem to do medicated cycles not natural. That must be why I'm using gonal-f for my cycle when the FS initially said we'd do a natural one.


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - *hugs* this is such a tough journey, I really wouldnt beat yourself up about getting a little emotional every now and then, we've all been there! Really hope this will be your last two week wait you have to endure!

zee - hope everything is going OK for you!

britt - fingers crossed you get that positive soon!

I start injecting again on the 27th which seems forever away at the moment! I hate wishing away the summer but if I could just hop between the important dates and skip all the stuff inbetween, I so would!!


----------



## zeezee

MrsSunshine - :hugs: its a rough road this assisted TTC isn't it. So many ups and downs, you think "this HAS to be the month, we have done EVERYTHING to make it happen" then BAM witch is back. Its a rollercoaster, but honey remember, it will happen, just keep that in mind - every no is one no closer to a yes.

ilovecheese (btw, I love cheese too, very very much, its up there with chocolate...): 100mg should have an effect, FX you get lots of lovely follies!

marsmaiden, I know what you mean about wishing away summer! Its been a long hot summer in so many ways. Good luck with the injectibles, hopefully they will be the bump you need 

britt: good luck tomorrow or sat!!! FX it goes perfectly and your knocked up 

My opks are def getting lighter, but STILL no + on a digi. That said, I did do them with FMU which may be why. I am slightly freaking out that I didn't actually ov, but the cvs opks seemed to say yes, and the dr thought it was a +opk so..... SIGH. My temps maaaayyy indicate ov on CD12 (Wednesday) which would be awesome timing - if there are any charting whizzies out there, pls pls have a look and tell me what you think!!

Z
xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> MrsSunshine - :hugs: its a rough road this assisted TTC isn't it. So many ups and downs, you think "this HAS to be the month, we have done EVERYTHING to make it happen" then BAM witch is back. Its a rollercoaster, but honey remember, it will happen, just keep that in mind - every no is one no closer to a yes.
> 
> ilovecheese (btw, I love cheese too, very very much, its up there with chocolate...): 100mg should have an effect, FX you get lots of lovely follies!
> 
> marsmaiden, I know what you mean about wishing away summer! Its been a long hot summer in so many ways. Good luck with the injectibles, hopefully they will be the bump you need
> 
> britt: good luck tomorrow or sat!!! FX it goes perfectly and your knocked up
> 
> My opks are def getting lighter, but STILL no + on a digi. That said, I did do them with FMU which may be why. I am slightly freaking out that I didn't actually ov, but the cvs opks seemed to say yes, and the dr thought it was a +opk so..... SIGH. My temps maaaayyy indicate ov on CD12 (Wednesday) which would be awesome timing - if there are any charting whizzies out there, pls pls have a look and tell me what you think!!
> 
> Z
> xx

I think O day could be 13 as well, lets see what temps tomorrow brings :thumbup: if your opks are now getting lighter than you probably timed it just right.

Good luck with the girls having injections, I have seen more success with the injections with IUIs but our clinic doesnt do it- only for IVF for some reason :shrug:

anyway, i did get my positive opk- very late in the day as I was travelling but its positive none the less, so IUI tomorrow morning 
wish me luck :)

:hugs:


----------



## zeezee

Ahhhhhh good luck britt!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck, Britt.

Well, I was waiting to see what this last cycle would be like for me, before going the IUI route. AF landed in full force last night.....so IUI is almost looking like a definite now. About to make some calls to find out about pricing, timing, etc.


----------



## mrssunshine78

so sorry your af arrived :hugs: hopefully iui will work for you

good luck britt 

xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, Mrs Sunshine. Hoping it all works out.


----------



## baby-diva

hi ladies,
can i join in the chat??
we've had our first appointment for IUI, and we're now on the waiting list!!!!!


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Good luck, Britt.
> 
> Well, I was waiting to see what this last cycle would be like for me, before going the IUI route. AF landed in full force last night.....so IUI is almost looking like a definite now. About to make some calls to find out about pricing, timing, etc.

Sorry the witch got you babes xx


----------



## zeezee

NONONONONONONONONONONO postivie opk this morning, and positive digi opk. CRAP. This means that the CD11 IUI WAS a waste of time and money - I KNEW IT. I should have trusted myself, now I don't know what to do :-(

Z
xx


----------



## Chris77

Zee, did you get a positive opk when you had the IUI??


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> NONONONONONONONONONONO postivie opk this morning, and positive digi opk. CRAP. This means that the CD11 IUI WAS a waste of time and money - I KNEW IT. I should have trusted myself, now I don't know what to do :-(
> 
> Z
> xx

agghh, I thought their was a chance of that happening, remember I was commenting that you can get a surge right after Clomid, but at least you caught it!! Honestly hon either BD lots in the next couple of days or go in for another IUI tomorrow...up to you....I did a double IUI and didnt get a bfp last month so I know how frustrating it is to spend double the money
thinking of you
:hugs:


----------



## CrazyBird

Thankyou for the welcome MrsJPC, I too hope my time here is short but i have a feeling it might not be, don't feel very lucky when it comes to ttc

Hi baby-diva, hope the waiting list isn't to long for you, we were at the top of the list within a month.

Did everyone that has had iui dtd the same night or the following day, we haven't and i'm thinking it would of helped alot. The day i went for the iui (wed) i had really painful ovulation pains so i think they timed it well :)

Good luck to everyone going having iui this month.

xx


----------



## Wallie

zeezee said:


> NONONONONONONONONONONO postivie opk this morning, and positive digi opk. CRAP. This means that the CD11 IUI WAS a waste of time and money - I KNEW IT. I should have trusted myself, now I don't know what to do :-(
> 
> Z
> xx

Oh shoot Z, what u thinking about it all now, are you going to do another IUI tomorrow? FXd it'll all work out. :hugs:


----------



## zeezee

Ok, crisis mostly averted  I am going back in for IUI tomorrow. I am pretty sure that the early surge was because of the clomid like you said Britt. I am kind of pissed off at the clinic right now for (a) not scanning me (I pushed for it), and (b) not thinking about the clomid effect. I love them all personally, but right now I feel like I am not being cared for very well. I understand that this is par for the course for them, but this is a big deal for me. Sigh.

Anyway, I am glad I am anally retentive and kept doing opks, otherwise there would have been no chance of a bfp this month and all this clomid hell would be for nada! For some reason I feel very anxious about it all now - I have been so zen this month, but now I feel like I am slightly losing the plot. Anyway, will let you all know how tomorrow goes.

How was your IUI this morning Britt??


----------



## lola13

Zee - I'm glad you're going in for another one tomorrow. I think using FMU was throwing off your tests, too. Hopefully this will be the last time!

Britt - You use CBFM, right? Did you get IUI on the first peak day or second?

Good luck to everyone waiting for IUI or TWWing!


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Ok, crisis mostly averted  I am going back in for IUI tomorrow. I am pretty sure that the early surge was because of the clomid like you said Britt. I am kind of pissed off at the clinic right now for (a) not scanning me (I pushed for it), and (b) not thinking about the clomid effect. I love them all personally, but right now I feel like I am not being cared for very well. I understand that this is par for the course for them, but this is a big deal for me. Sigh.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad I am anally retentive and kept doing opks, otherwise there would have been no chance of a bfp this month and all this clomid hell would be for nada! For some reason I feel very anxious about it all now - I have been so zen this month, but now I feel like I am slightly losing the plot. Anyway, will let you all know how tomorrow goes.
> 
> How was your IUI this morning Britt??

I know exactly how you feel Zee, we definitely take this much more seriously than they do. Glad you are getting the second IUI hon :thumbup: fx'd for a bfp this month. I cant believe we are cycle buddies again lol...
IUI was fine this morning, the nurse couldnt get into my cervix so instead of trying for 20mins like the other nurse did she called the FS...and she got in 5 seconds flat, DH's sperm count post wash was 36 million, so hopefully there are some good ones in there. xx

Lola- how are you doing hon? how is the pregnancy going. No i actually dont use a CBFM monitor, just old fashioned opks- hopefully its timed right! 
:hugs:


----------



## lola13

Britt - I'm hanging in there. Just 6 weeks today! I have an ultrasound scheduled this week. They did one last week, but it was too early and all they saw was one sack with nothing in it. I'm a little concerned, but it was early. I'll be relieved after I get some good news this week.

Other than sore bbs and a little extra tired, I feel very normal. No morning sickness yet, hooray!


----------



## ilovecheese

Good morning everyone!

Zee, I am worried about the whole not having a scan thing... they said it's up to me, but just getting the stupid scan doubles the cost for me that cycle [I have no insurance for fertility].... Yay for being proactive though!

RE: the Clomid, this is my first 100mg cycle and WOW what a difference from the last one on 50mg. I didn't have any symptoms last time really and this time, whew! Yesterday morning I felt so angry and rageful at everything. In the evening, I cried for like 2 hours, talking to DBF about how upset I've been now that we've hit one year TTC. :cry: I had a migraine from hell. This morning, I woke up nauseated and threw up :sick: 

I did some reading hoping to hear something about increased side effects are indicative of how well its working, but no such luck. It doesn't seem to be any indicator. After all I've been through emotionally the last few cycles, I REALLY need to at least get some follies. I haven't had a TWW in three months. I feel angry, beat down, and I feel like I've been pissing money down the drain. Feeling defeated. DBF even cried with me. He said, "I don't think I've ever wanted anything this badly, ever."

Sorry for the [unintentional] rant. GL in the TWW to you too Britt. Congrats Lola and hi to everyone I missed!


----------



## Britt11

ilovecheese said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Zee, I am worried about the whole not having a scan thing... they said it's up to me, but just getting the stupid scan doubles the cost for me that cycle [I have no insurance for fertility].... Yay for being proactive though!
> 
> RE: the Clomid, this is my first 100mg cycle and WOW what a difference from the last one on 50mg. I didn't have any symptoms last time really and this time, whew! Yesterday morning I felt so angry and rageful at everything. In the evening, I cried for like 2 hours, talking to DBF about how upset I've been now that we've hit one year TTC. :cry: I had a migraine from hell. This morning, I woke up nauseated and threw up :sick:
> 
> I did some reading hoping to hear something about increased side effects are indicative of how well its working, but no such luck. It doesn't seem to be any indicator. After all I've been through emotionally the last few cycles, I REALLY need to at least get some follies. I haven't had a TWW in three months. I feel angry, beat down, and I feel like I've been pissing money down the drain. Feeling defeated. DBF even cried with me. He said, "I don't think I've ever wanted anything this badly, ever."
> 
> Sorry for the [unintentional] rant. GL in the TWW to you too Britt. Congrats Lola and hi to everyone I missed!

Hey hon, i just had a look at your history and did you know that you are in the best position for IUI? The specialists told me IUI works best for low motility sperm which is what your DH has, so I'm thinking the odds are very much on your side!! Your OH has great morphology even the 36% is way above the average, my hubby has a 6% morphology and hence we expect IUI not to work but we are giving it a shot. Have you had one before?
I think your side effects are definitely showing things are happening- I cant comment too much as I had really high CD21 bloods with just the 50mg of Clomid.
well good luck to you, when is your IUI??
fx'd for everyone
:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I had a scan today CD7 and I have two follies at 12mm and one at 9mm and one at 7mm, so all is looking good. I have to go back on Monday for another scan to see how I'm progressing. Nurse said the earliest I would get the insemination would be Wednesday but that would only be CD11 for me, so way early but I assume they'll give me a trigger to ovulate earlier than I would ovulate on my own, right?


----------



## mrssunshine78

wallie - i think they prob will give you a trigger, the iui might be later in the week depending how fast your follies grow

britt your iui sounds like mine!

good luck every1

xx


----------



## Britt11

good luck Mrs Sunshine, I see your 9dpo!! woo hoo, when are you testing? :thumbup: Hope you get a bfp

girls, I have something strange happening, never has happend before in my 1 year ttc- my opks are still positive....I know ladies with PCOS get that sometimes but I definitely dont have PCOS and O on my own normally. Anyway, I had my IUI 2 days ago and my opk is even darker this morning than it was then...wtf??....its been 4 days now :shrug: any ideas? Also my temps are up and my nipps are sore like they are post O, so I know I already have...

thx, appreciate any ideas
:hugs:


----------



## zeezee

Britt11 said:


> good luck Mrs Sunshine, I see your 9dpo!! woo hoo, when are you testing? :thumbup: Hope you get a bfp
> 
> girls, I have something strange happening, never has happend before in my 1 year ttc- my opks are still positive....I know ladies with PCOS get that sometimes but I definitely dont have PCOS and O on my own normally. Anyway, I had my IUI 2 days ago and my opk is even darker this morning than it was then...wtf??....its been 4 days now :shrug: any ideas? Also my temps are up and my nipps are sore like they are post O, so I know I already have...
> 
> thx, appreciate any ideas
> :hugs:

I Britt - I have no idea sweetheart, I am so sorry, but we both seem to have weirdness going on this cycle! I took my temp 3 hours after normal and after I had got up and lay back down and it was lower than the last weeks temps, whcih doesn't seem to make sense...

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Hope someone has an answer for you.

xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> good luck Mrs Sunshine, I see your 9dpo!! woo hoo, when are you testing? :thumbup: Hope you get a bfp
> 
> girls, I have something strange happening, never has happend before in my 1 year ttc- my opks are still positive....I know ladies with PCOS get that sometimes but I definitely dont have PCOS and O on my own normally. Anyway, I had my IUI 2 days ago and my opk is even darker this morning than it was then...wtf??....its been 4 days now :shrug: any ideas? Also my temps are up and my nipps are sore like they are post O, so I know I already have...
> 
> thx, appreciate any ideas
> :hugs:
> 
> I Britt - I have no idea sweetheart, I am so sorry, but we both seem to have weirdness going on this cycle! I took my temp 3 hours after normal and after I had got up and lay back down and it was lower than the last weeks temps, whcih doesn't seem to make sense...
> 
> AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Hope someone has an answer for you.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

thanks hon, I hear ya- whacky for sure.
I looked at your chart, you may have a slow rise post O, but you are on your way up I think- that being said my FS said not to trust temp charting at all....so try not to worry about it
:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

sorry i can't help britt have never seen or heard of anything like that, have you tried phoning your clinic to see what they say?? its such a nightmare trying to do all this stuff on your own and wondering what the hell is going on with your body!

i'm not gonna test til saturday, i'm not feeling at all positive this cycle, i just don't think that i will get a bfp, after last month i've learnt not to get my hopes up at all! lol

xx


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> sorry i can't help britt have never seen or heard of anything like that, have you tried phoning your clinic to see what they say?? its such a nightmare trying to do all this stuff on your own and wondering what the hell is going on with your body!
> 
> i'm not gonna test til saturday, i'm not feeling at all positive this cycle, i just don't think that i will get a bfp, after last month i've learnt not to get my hopes up at all! lol
> 
> xx

Hey hon, I think its great to wait to test but it happens when you least expect it, so dont mark yourself out...still lots of time...even time to implant :hugs:
Yeah, I totally agree I am going to ask the clinic what the heck?? We have a mtg with the FS on Tuesday so timing is great.
:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Ladies what have you been told about DTD and your OH abstaining? I've only been told not to have :sex: before my CD8 day scan but they never said anything yesterday when I was there. Any info would be appreciated. ta!


----------



## mrssunshine78

we were told to abstain for 48 hours, but she also said she knew that this might not be possible as we don't know when we'll be going in for iui cos i'm not getting scans.

hth
xx


----------



## lola13

We abstained for 36 hours. I would say it depends on your OH's sperm count. If he has a low count, you probably want to wait the full 48. Otherwise, maybe it's better to give it an earlier chance to get there as well.


----------



## zeezee

Wallie said:


> Ladies what have you been told about DTD and your OH abstaining? I've only been told not to have :sex: before my CD8 day scan but they never said anything yesterday when I was there. Any info would be appreciated. ta!

We were told 24 hours and actually only did 18 hours for my first IUI this cycle :blush: but it was the highest count yet (go figure). I think it depends on your DH's sperm analysis.

On an unrelated note... 97.7!!!!!!!!! My temp went up, thank goodness! So I think its safe to say I ov'd?

Z
xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

We abstained 36 hours before our cycle. I believe also that regular bd'ing generally will ensure that their equipment is kept in the best order, it really is a case of the more use it gets, the better it works!! Haha!


----------



## Wallie

Thanks ladies. Just been for internal scan and I now have two follies on my right side at 16mm and 15mm, so all is good. I've to give myself another injection tonight of gonal-f and then on Tuesday at 5pm I've to give myself the HCG injection to induce ovulation. Insemination date will be Thursday at 9am.

I asked about intercourse and the reason we are doing IUI is due to OH having antibodies. So she said we should try DTD Tuesday night, insemination Thursday and DTD again on Friday. I was worried all his antibodies would get mixed in with the good sperm but the good sperm will be put exactly where they should be.


----------



## sj22

Due to low sperm count DH abstained for 4 days! Seemed to do the trick :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Wallie!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck wallie
xx


----------



## Wallie

MrsSunshine, I see your 10DPO, how you feeling?

I also note that you've been ttc for the same length of time as myself. Seems like forever at times.:wacko:


----------



## Britt11

Good luck Wallie with the upcoming IUI!!
Mrs Sunshine, hope there is a bfp right around the corner!!

Wallie- the clinic said we should refrain from sex between 2-5 days. We normally were around the 2 day mark, but this time it was about 4.5 days, so we shall see
:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Britt:happydance:


----------



## Britt11

thx, i had another positive opk today lol....darker than the control line but not as dark as yesterdays....that makes a positive for 5 days in a row :shrug: I did a preg test- JUST IN CASE, and it was negative. 
I dont have PCOS and I definitely O'd days ago so must be something screwy with the clomid

hugs,


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Britt....didn't realise you were also post IUI. Good luck babes.....keeping fx for you!!

Good luck mrssunshine!!!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies how are we doing?
Isi- have you had a consult for IUI yet?
Zeezee- how is your 2ww going?
MrsSunshine any news?

AFM- another postive opk, the darkest yet :dohh: have no clue whats happening...we see the FS today, so I'll ask him

:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Nope....will do next week before I travel. Can't wait :)

You're 4dpo, so it might be too early to test. I'm hoping that's a BFP in the making :winkwink:


----------



## anneclaire

Hey all,

Im currently 3days past iui. I would really luv a support group as such to go through this with. No one seems to get it as much as sum one else in the same situation. I started trying to concieve last Sepetmeber. November 2009 i started clom 100mg per day. Did this for 3 months. Nutta. Had a brake and now im back on this train. This time feels so different, not in a possitive way in a way that i just dont believe it can happen anymore. Im dreading finding out because i dont know if i can take it. You cant tell friends and family because that makes it even worse when people wait with you. I already feel bad enough for my husband. I took injectables up till cycle day 13 when i had my trigger shot. IUI 36 hours later and baby dance late that night (around 16 hrs later) At the end of the day ive accepted it comes down to this (what will be will be) but it still drives you nuts... ive hidden my thermometer so i cant go nuts every 5 mins taking my temp and im considering cutting my internet so i cant google every slight feeling lol... i had one excellent follie and three goodish ones... sperm great. im now on progesterone tablets 10mg three per day, estrogen 3 per day, folic acid, asprin and messy creamy progesterone suppositries. My dreams are wild these night thanks to the good old trick master progesterone, last night i dreamt i was creating a genie while two dogs one black and one white were talking to me. For sure as soon as i woke i googles it and it seems progesterone can also have this effect.. lol, what a ride!! we deserve medals. Anyways thats me i hope i can jump in and have sum company on this journey, xxxx thanks for taking the time to read...


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies, still being good and not testing! had af type pains in bed last night - and now also have thrush - which is just great!! not feeling very positive, am just gonna wait and see, will test on sat if she hasn't arrived.


wallie it is a very long time to be ttc, i know some people have been trying even longer, but still it feels like an eternity :cry: we're unexplained, i seem to remember reading that you are too? or maybe it was someone else?


welcome anneclaire and good luck

good luck to everyone else too

x


----------



## yomo

:thumbup:


mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi ladies, still being good and not testing! had af type pains in bed last night - and now also have thrush - which is just great!! not feeling very positive, am just gonna wait and see, will test on sat if she hasn't arrived.
> 
> 
> wallie it is a very long time to be ttc, i know some people have been trying even longer, but still it feels like an eternity :cry: we're unexplained, i seem to remember reading that you are too? or maybe it was someone else?
> 
> 
> welcome anneclaire and good luck
> 
> good luck to everyone else too
> 
> x

Thrush is a good sign :thumbup: good luck xx


----------



## Wallie

Yes, MrsSunshine, it's a long time. We're not unexplained, OH has antibodies in his sperm :-(


----------



## Wallie

Meant to say I took my HCG jag tonight.:happydance: Managed it no problem.

Did any of you other ladies notice if you got sore boobs, even before the HCG? I normally get sore boobs just before I ovulate and then through the whole LP and I'm thinking this is happening way to early.


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls,
just came back from the FS apt and it was awesome...we talked about IVF ect... he really wanted us to try more rounds of IUI...but I am a little impatient if you know what i mean... :blush:
anyway- good news, DH sperm analysis on this last IUI, was awesome!! 36 million post wash and get this 12%morphology!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: this sure beats the 6% from last time...I'm thinking if I had a healthy egg there waiting we have a good chance. :thumbup:
he was at a loss of the positive opks but said to trust the first one and probably stop testing...lol

Anneclair- welcome :flower: hope you have success and a bfp soon

Mrssunshine- ohhh...a yeast infection, that is a good sign like the other girls have stated. I had one at O time this cycle...was brutal but they gave me Diflucan and it cleared up...she said it was safe because it was O time only.

Wallie- sorry hon cant help you with the sore boobs, that is strange that its so soon.....Clomid can make you O earlier too...have you done an opk just in case? I only get sore nipps after I have ovulated

where is Zeezee???!!! :hugs:
and how is our new mommy Lola doing?
:hugs:


----------



## zeezee

Hi all away for the week will respond to everyone then hope everyone is doing ok!! I still don't know if I ov'd bc diff temp where I am

Z
Xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

wallie - must have been someone else i'd read about, so does the washing hopefully get rid of these antibodies then? hope its successful for you. good luck for tomorrow

i did think that perhaps thrush was a good sign, but i am quite prone to getting thrush so i wont be getting my hopes up yet lol

sounds like your appt went well britt, my consultant pretty much said same as yours, we're having another 4 iui and then we'll start ivf, i too am getting very impatient, i was going to ask if we could do 2 clomid iui cycles then go onto ivf, but he said guidelines say to try 6 iui cycles :growlmad:


xx


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> wallie - must have been someone else i'd read about, so does the washing hopefully get rid of these antibodies then? hope its successful for you. good luck for tomorrow
> 
> i did think that perhaps thrush was a good sign, but i am quite prone to getting thrush so i wont be getting my hopes up yet lol
> 
> sounds like your appt went well britt, my consultant pretty much said same as yours, we're having another 4 iui and then we'll start ivf, i too am getting very impatient, i was going to ask if we could do 2 clomid iui cycles then go onto ivf, but he said guidelines say to try 6 iui cycles :growlmad:
> 
> 
> xx

thx MrsS, over here everything is private and all out of pocket- so you can pick your timing with treatment and what you want to do- one good thing about it I guess :)
have you tested yet? 12dpo would probably be fairly accurate now?
good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MarsMaiden

good luck mrssunshine - hope you get your BFP in the next day or two! In the UK they normally do not do IVF if you have no other issues until you have been ttc for 3 years, I think the IUI sort of fills the gap!

I am due to start injections next week for my next cycle, can't wait to get started now!

Good luck to everyone having/had their IUI!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck marsmaiden!!

def not testing til i'm late, feel like she's on her way very bloated and having few cramps

xx


----------



## lola13

Hi Everyone,

Sending positive vibes to everyone waiting in one form or another :)

I just had my scan & am happy to report we have a heartbeat! Little bean (blob, really) is indistinguishable, but I could definitely see it pulsating. So relieved! Other than being a bit tired, I have no complaints. Hopefully it's a good sign that she'll be a good baby :) Yes, I said she - - hoping for a girl!

Pulling for you all to be fellow IUI grads.


----------



## Wallie

mrssunshine78 said:


> wallie - must have been someone else i'd read about, so does the washing hopefully get rid of these antibodies then? hope its successful for you. good luck for tomorrow

Yes Mrssunshine, the washing of the sperm is meant to get all the goes ones going to the top or something, lol!


----------



## yomo

:happydance:Got my letter girls to say that I have been granted the funding for 3 IUI's and 1 IVF:happydance:

Just got to wait for my letter from the clinic now for an appointment.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

thats good news lola, bet you're very relieved!

Yay for you yomo, bet you can't wait to get started

hope your iui goes well wallie

still no news from me, have little browny coloured cm, but that might be off the thrush or could be the start of af - who knows, still got af pains too :cry:

hope i havn't missed anyone!
xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

well she has made her appearance, tbh i'm not feeling as devastated as i did last month, i really think that iui isn't going to work for us and that we will need ivf - i mean we're unexplained so if something was gonna work surely it would have by now, well thats what i think anyway.

anyway good luck to all you ladies

xx


----------



## lola13

So sorry, Sunshine. Don't give up hope. What's your plan for this cycle?


----------



## yomo

mrssunshine78 said:


> well she has made her appearance, tbh i'm not feeling as devastated as i did last month, i really think that iui isn't going to work for us and that we will need ivf - i mean we're unexplained so if something was gonna work surely it would have by now, well thats what i think anyway.
> 
> anyway good luck to all you ladies
> 
> xx

Sorry sunshine, you shall get your BFP! XX


----------



## MarsMaiden

Congrats on your news Yomo, you must be so pleased to have an answer and know that you can get on! I hope you don't have to wait too long for your first treatment.

Mrssunshine - so sorry this cycle is another bust for you. I know what you mean, we are unexplained also and I just know that something is fundamentally not right, just because they don't know what it is, doesn't mean its not there! But the IUI does give us a better chance than trying naturally and at least you are able to do your cycles back to back so it won't take too long to get through the cycles they want you to do before IVF and you never know, you still might get lucky! Best of luck and hugs for you.


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> well she has made her appearance, tbh i'm not feeling as devastated as i did last month, i really think that iui isn't going to work for us and that we will need ivf - i mean we're unexplained so if something was gonna work surely it would have by now, well thats what i think anyway.
> 
> anyway good luck to all you ladies
> 
> xx

ahhh sorry hon. I know how you feel, thats why I was pushing for IVF sooner than later for us as well....my FS did say more IUIs, more chances of a bfp.
good luck for next cycle hon 
and I agree, getting my period 6 months into TTC was much harder than it is now, but still stings a little
:hugs:


----------



## MrsJPC

Sorry Sunshine! I feel your pain honey. AF is coming I can tell, even though following my last IUI I ovulated late and so now AF is 3 days late. How evil our bodies are to us. Why can't she just turn up early and not put me through this!!

Was also told at the weekend that my other sister in law is pregnant. So there goes my chance of giving any of my family their first grandchild. Although speaking of which my brother and his wife had their baby on Sunday. He is beautiful, really gorgeous. 

Its just today is just one of those bad days. Like you Mars I feel something is really wrong. I am coming up for my two year anniversary and I am running out of hope....

x x x


----------



## Wallie

oh, MrsSunshine, I'm so sorry :hugs:. I don't know what to say really other than I'm sorry.

I had my IUI procedure today. All went well and OH is really positive and hopeful about it this cycle. We'll see how it all pans out in about 19 days - or less I suppose. The staff were wonderful and it's actually the first bit of encouragement we've had from any medical staff. They really were nice.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Good luck Wallie! Glad to hear you had a good start to the tww, really hope this is the one for you! *covers you in babydust*

MrsJPC - glad to hear your nephew finally made it into the world! Congrats on your auntieship! Hold on to that hope, there's a long way to go yet and we will get there *hugs*


----------



## Britt11

Wallie said:


> oh, MrsSunshine, I'm so sorry :hugs:. I don't know what to say really other than I'm sorry.
> 
> I had my IUI procedure today. All went well and OH is really positive and hopeful about it this cycle. We'll see how it all pans out in about 19 days - or less I suppose. The staff were wonderful and it's actually the first bit of encouragement we've had from any medical staff. They really were nice.

yeah congrats Wallie, good luck with a bfp this cycle :thumbup:
wow, CD 12 that is early, did they give you a trigger shot?
:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry Mrssunshine. Wishing you all the best this cycle!

Wallie, so glad the IUI went well. Praying you get a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Wallie

Britt11 said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> oh, MrsSunshine, I'm so sorry :hugs:. I don't know what to say really other than I'm sorry.
> 
> I had my IUI procedure today. All went well and OH is really positive and hopeful about it this cycle. We'll see how it all pans out in about 19 days - or less I suppose. The staff were wonderful and it's actually the first bit of encouragement we've had from any medical staff. They really were nice.
> 
> yeah congrats Wallie, good luck with a bfp this cycle :thumbup:
> wow, CD 12 that is early, did they give you a trigger shot?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks and yes they gave me a trigger shot.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks ladies for all of the support, i'm feeling suprisingly ok - apart from af pains and looking absolutely knackered!
So have one more natural cycle left then onto the evils of clomid for 3 cycles, i do feel like we're wasting our time, but i can't do anything about that, really feel like there must be some reason why we haven't conceived at all in 3 yrs!!!


glad your iui went well, good luck with your 2ww

hope everyone else is doing ok

xx


----------



## CathD

Hello

I'm another one who's 2nd cycle of IUI didn't work as of today (on clomid, TTC 2.5 yrs with unexplained) and like you Mrs Sunshine my faith is fading! we're paying for it so i think we'll only do one more before moving on to IVF. To be honest, its only the fact that my clinic offers a 3 package deal that makes me want to try another IUI - i'm fed up and want to move on! Although I'm sure i'll feel more positive once the AF blues have moved on!

all the best everyone

Cath xxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Sorry to hear you were unlucky again Cath *hugs*

I started my next cycle on Sunday officially. Began injections last night and scan is booked in for next Tuesday. Really hoping that I respond better this time and get some good sized follies straight away especially as they only scan once! Assuming all goes well, I'll be testing just before my birthday too although I've learnt the hard way that the 'perfect' dates don't really make a difference, I'm hoping anyway!!


----------



## sterretjie

Hi ladies

I will be going for my second IUI soon. The first IUI i did with clomid but i'll be doing IUI with injections for the second one.

I've got a question please - I've read about a few people that mentioned that they gained weight using the injections & IUI, could you perhaps tell me how you experience the injections with IUI because i'm sure everyone is different.

:flower:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hi sterretjie - I can't say I experienced any weight gain with the injections that I was on. There was some bloating connected with the growth of the follicles I guess but this went away eventually. I think it helps if you drink plenty of water and keep plenty of protein in your diet.

I think progesterone can make your blood sugars go a bit wonky if you are on that after your IUI procedure so can make you want to eat more often but that is just down to willpower and eating healthily! I kept some fruit handy for snacking on and keeping the shakes away!

Good Luck!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Good luck ladies - mars i hope you get some nice big follies

think i'll be going for m my last natural iui next thurs, think i'm going slightly mad cos i can't wait to start clomid again!! just so i know that the iui will be done more accurately, i know opk's are ok, but a scan and possibly ncg injection must be more accurate??!!!

xx


----------



## zeezee

How is everyone?? Britt, you still around honey?

I got back from hols a few days ago, feeling a little blah, got a bfn this morning and having shooting pains in my ovaries today, hopefully not cysts from over-stim!

How is everyone?

I changed charting sites - love the new site, it adjusts for waking times so makes life easier.

Z


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> How is everyone?? Britt, you still around honey?
> 
> I got back from hols a few days ago, feeling a little blah, got a bfn this morning and having shooting pains in my ovaries today, hopefully not cysts from over-stim!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I changed charting sites - love the new site, it adjusts for waking times so makes life easier.
> 
> Z

Hey hon, I was wondering the same thing about you as well. Great site, I am going to check it out more, thanks!
I am 12dpo and bfn on IC as well....are you 12dpo too? I guess tomorrows temp will tell the story, if it drops than i'm out...hopefully not :)
cheers and good luck to you!!!!


----------



## zeezee

Britt11 said:


> Hey hon, I was wondering the same thing about you as well. Great site, I am going to check it out more, thanks!
> I am 12dpo and bfn on IC as well....are you 12dpo too? I guess tomorrows temp will tell the story, if it drops than i'm out...hopefully not :)
> cheers and good luck to you!!!

What is your normal LP Britt??

I am a little unclear what dpo I am really - the new site says CD16, which makes the most sense. FF said CD12, which makes NO sense because I got a +opk and ov pain on CD14. So I am guessing I ov'd on CD15 or CD16, making me 10 or 11dpo. My LP is 14 days, so I hope my temps stay up.

Yeah the tcoyf site is awesome, and the online version is free. I am just so relieved that I don't need to set my alarm for accurate temps etc


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck britt & zeezee - we could do with somemore bfp's!!


xx


----------



## Wallie

Yeh, good luck ladies. We need some hope!

How long have you found it takes for the trigger shot to come out of your system? I'm 6DPO and still getting +HPT's. I take it this is normal and I've a few more days to go. They are getting lighter now.


----------



## zeezee

Wallie said:


> Yeh, good luck ladies. We need some hope!
> 
> How long have you found it takes for the trigger shot to come out of your system? I'm 6DPO and still getting +HPT's. I take it this is normal and I've a few more days to go. They are getting lighter now.

Hey Wallie, I got my last trigger shot + on CD10, on CD11 it was clear  How are you feeling?


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hon, I was wondering the same thing about you as well. Great site, I am going to check it out more, thanks!
> I am 12dpo and bfn on IC as well....are you 12dpo too? I guess tomorrows temp will tell the story, if it drops than i'm out...hopefully not :)
> cheers and good luck to you!!!
> 
> What is your normal LP Britt??
> 
> I am a little unclear what dpo I am really - the new site says CD16, which makes the most sense. FF said CD12, which makes NO sense because I got a +opk and ov pain on CD14. So I am guessing I ov'd on CD15 or CD16, making me 10 or 11dpo. My LP is 14 days, so I hope my temps stay up.
> 
> Yeah the tcoyf site is awesome, and the online version is free. I am just so relieved that I don't need to set my alarm for accurate temps etcClick to expand...

Hi Zeezee, my LP is 14 days so I would start AF on the 15th day- AF is due Sat. I hope your temp stays up hon and yeah CD15 for O is probably right.

Wallie, still having +ve tests, might be a good sign :thumbup: I cant relate as i have never had a trigger.
talk to you all in the morning
cheers,


----------



## Wallie

I must say ladies, I don't feel any different at all. Still a slight positive on my HPT today but maybe tomorrow there'll be nothing. Who knows :shrug:


----------



## Sybil

Hello,

I am currently undergoing my first IUI cycle and I am on cd 10. From CD 2-6 I took 100 mg of clomid and starting on CD 6 with 75 mg of injections. Yesterday on CD 9 I had a follicle scan/ultrasound and they found that I have produced 18 follicles with 3-4 of them measuring 10 mm so far. They have told me to only inject half of my medication for the next couple of days and they are going to recheck tomorrow. They feel they may have to cancel my cycle due to the risk of multiples being too high. Has anyone else had numbers like this and still gone through with IUI? I am starting to freak out and the whole emotional aspect of this is getting to be too much. I hope someone can help me with some words of advice from all you lovely, knowledgeable ladies!


----------



## sj22

Hi Sybill, I had about the same number of follies as you with a 4 looking like they were going to be big. In the end I think only 2 reached the required size of 22 - 26mm. This happened with both my IUIs, the first time we went ahead with 3 follies of the right size. Sometimes it seems they have a massive growth spurt at the start and then slow down. Try not to worry too much - also talk to your clinic as mine would go ahead with 4 follies as long as I understood the risk of multiplies. 

S x


----------



## Sybil

Thank you so much for your response sj22. This whole process is such an emotional roller coaster. The clinic has suggested that if they go ahead with the procedure and it works (I would still only have about a 20% chance of it working) I would have about a 20-30% chance that it would be multiples. Personally I think I can handle those odds. I just don't want them to cancel the cycle after pumping meds into my body and end up without even a chance. I pray that tomorrow will show that only the largest ones continue to grow.

Congrats on your pregnancy. I hope you have a h&h remainder!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Wallie - good luck to you, are the hpts still getting lighter? It won't be long now and you can start testing for real!

Britt and zee - still holding out hope for both of you! Keeping everything crossed!

Mrssunshine - looks like we might be cycle buddies this time, my scan is booked for next Tuesday so I'm hoping IUI will be Wednesday or Thursday. Hoping its lucky for both of us!

Sybil - good luck for your follicle scan, as sj said its not that unusual to have several follies in the region of 10mm but then one or two will race on ahead and become dominant. Really hope the clinic lets you continue.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Britt11

MarsMaiden said:


> Wallie - good luck to you, are the hpts still getting lighter? It won't be long now and you can start testing for real!
> 
> Britt and zee - still holding out hope for both of you! Keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Mrssunshine - looks like we might be cycle buddies this time, my scan is booked for next Tuesday so I'm hoping IUI will be Wednesday or Thursday. Hoping its lucky for both of us!
> 
> Sybil - good luck for your follicle scan, as sj said its not that unusual to have several follies in the region of 10mm but then one or two will race on ahead and become dominant. Really hope the clinic lets you continue.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Good luck Mars and MrsSunshine with the IUIs next week!!!! :thumbup:
Where is Zeezee how are you doing hon?


----------



## Wallie

MarsMaiden said:


> Wallie - good luck to you, are the hpts still getting lighter? It won't be long now and you can start testing for real!

I think that's the trigger out of my system this morning (although I had to change brand of HPT). So that's 8DPIUI.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Wallie, that sounds good! Best of luck for the rest of the week *hugs*

I have had some dark pink/brown discharge last night and this morning that I have never had before. Am cd6 and have done 4 nights of injections. Has anyone else had this? is it anything to worry about?


----------



## Sybil

The clinic is going to allow me to go ahead with the IUI. My second scan showed a drop in larger follicles to 7 possibilities, down from 18 after they took me off all meds, and the FS expects 3-4 at the most to be dominant. I will have another scan tomorrow and possibly a trigger is natural surge is not detected. My IUI should be done either Monday or Tuesday. I am excited and nervouse at the same time. The clinic has suggested that due to my response to the medication, my chances should be about 26% for achieving pregnancy. FX that this is all that will be needed and not have to move on to IVF. Not sure I want to keep spending $$ on IUI, but self funded IVF is very expensive.


----------



## zeezee

Hey Britt - my temps have taken a dive, expect AF tomorrow, right on time. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

How are you going?

How is everyone else?

Z
xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Hey Britt - my temps have taken a dive, expect AF tomorrow, right on time. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> How are you going?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Z
> xx

hey hon I was just thinking of you....I wouldnt say thats a dive at all, or did you not fill in today's temp.
I am actually 15dppo, late for AF, temp still high and BFN!! how cruel.....agghh


----------



## zeezee

Britt11 said:


> zeezee said:
> 
> 
> Hey Britt - my temps have taken a dive, expect AF tomorrow, right on time. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> How are you going?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Z
> xx
> 
> hey hon I was just thinking of you....I wouldnt say thats a dive at all, or did you not fill in today's temp.
> I am actually 15dppo, late for AF, temp still high and BFN!! how cruel.....agghhClick to expand...


OMIGOD OMIGOD BRITT!!! You are totally in this! I have everything crossed for you honey! Let me know how your poas goes tomorrow.

I filled in today's temp - its now below coverline, expect AF when I wake up tomorrow, bang on time.


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeezee said:
> 
> 
> Hey Britt - my temps have taken a dive, expect AF tomorrow, right on time. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> How are you going?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Z
> xx
> 
> hey hon I was just thinking of you....I wouldnt say thats a dive at all, or did you not fill in today's temp.
> I am actually 15dppo, late for AF, temp still high and BFN!! how cruel.....agghhClick to expand...
> 
> 
> OMIGOD OMIGOD BRITT!!! You are totally in this! I have everything crossed for you honey! Let me know how your poas goes tomorrow.
> 
> I filled in today's temp - its now below coverline, expect AF when I wake up tomorrow, bang on time.Click to expand...

you think Zee?? I just think a bfp would have shown up by now as I am 15dpo....but normally never late for AF either. 830pm here and still nothing...
ahh, I hope your wrong about AF for you tomorrow hon

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

well, I'm out.:cry:

When I got up yesterday I had alot of blood which is very unusual for me to start AF like that but now it's gone to its usual spotting. So I was 9DP IUI. I didn't even manage to get very excited. So no doubt I'll spot for a few days now and probably by Tuesday I'll call the hospital and get started on our 2nd and last try at IUI. :cry:

I was very upset yesterday and spent most of the day in bed. I feel a little better today but this is very tough.

Good luck Brit and anyone else who's nearly at testing time.


----------



## mrssunshine78

i'm so sorry wallie - i know how devastating the 1st month failure is, i found it very hard to take, i really hope your 2nd one works for you :hugs:


any news britt or zeezee?

xx


----------



## zeezee

Oh Wallie sweetheart, I was so devastated after my first IUI didn't work, I was really a mess - I think we put so much of our hope in it. :hugs: onward and upward wallie - this one could be your time  One thing - that seems to be a super short leutal phase, you should mention this to your dr and get your progeterone levels checked maybe - and maybe ask for progesterone support after IUI next cycle.

Britt - any news?

The witch arrived at mine this morning, bang on schedule. Onto last clomid cycle.


----------



## mercyme

I'm 9dpiui -- took clomid 50 mg x 2 / day, also did hcg trigger shot. Not feeling so hopeful about this, but OH is becoming less averse to doing IVF. That's a positive thing.

Wallie, I'm so sorry that it didn't work this time. Sounds like you're taking good care of yourself.

ZeeZee, sorry to hear that the :witch: showed up. You sound really optimistic for the next round, which is so great.

Brit, have fingers crossed that this works for you.


----------



## Wallie

zeezee said:


> Oh Wallie sweetheart, I was so devastated after my first IUI didn't work, I was really a mess - I think we put so much of our hope in it. :hugs: onward and upward wallie - this one could be your time  One thing - that seems to be a super short leutal phase, you should mention this to your dr and get your progeterone levels checked maybe - and maybe ask for progesterone support after IUI next cycle.
> 
> Britt - any news?
> 
> The witch arrived at mine this morning, bang on schedule. Onto last clomid cycle.

Yeh Zee, I did say that I spotted for quite a few days before full AF appears and they said they don't normally give progesterone to IUI ladies, just IVF ladies since their hormones are all messed up. I've just been reading up on spotting before AF and it's definitely progesterone dropping. I just really hope they take me seriously next cycle and give it to me. I just want to have family so much and if my next IUI doesn't work I've to wait until October 2011 before I can get IVF on the NHS.


----------



## Britt11

Hello beautiful ladies,
thanks so much for the lovely pma, you guys are wonderful. Well, I am joining you in the witch arrival team...:growlmad: unfortunately after being a full day late for AF and being 16dpo!!! hello!! thats a long LP not to get a BFP, my temp nose dived this morning and I have wicked AF cramps....she will show any minute. I was disappointed but after a year TTC, i am kind of getting used to it. Anyway, my plan this cycle is nothing!! completely natural TTC :happydance: we are hopefully doing IVF in October and i need to be off Clomid for 2 full cycles anyway and i guess the odds are really low for IUI without medication, so I think we will just try on our own again this month

Wallie- I feel for you hon, i know how hard it is for it not to be successful, but as Zeezee stated that is a very short LP phase especially with Clomid so yeah getting your progesterone tested would probably be a good thing. Fx'd for next cycle hon :thumbup:

Zeezee- so sorry the witch got you, man you and I are like sisters, on the exact cycle it seems...lol. YOu seem to have great pma though, what are your plans for this cycle?


Hello Mercyme- good luck, hope you are wrong and you get a BFP this cycle!!

MrsS- I see you are CD11, are you doing IUI again this cycle? good luck :thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

aww ladies sorry the evil witch has arrived again, why can't she just stay away??? :hugs:

i'm doing iui again this cycle, last natural cycle before clomid (i say natural, i take soy, epo and starflower oil!), it'll be either thursday or friday, just want to get it over with - lol!!

britt just read that you said you can't do ivf until 2 cycles after clomid? is that what they recommend? that means i'll have to wait til jan before i can have ivf :cry: as if i haven't waited long enough already!!! god ttc is a nightmare!

xx


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> aww ladies sorry the evil witch has arrived again, why can't she just stay away??? :hugs:
> 
> i'm doing iui again this cycle, last natural cycle before clomid (i say natural, i take soy, epo and starflower oil!), it'll be either thursday or friday, just want to get it over with - lol!!
> 
> britt just read that you said you can't do ivf until 2 cycles after clomid? is that what they recommend? that means i'll have to wait til jan before i can have ivf :cry: as if i haven't waited long enough already!!! god ttc is a nightmare!
> 
> xx

yes hon, 2 full cycles off of Clomid before you can do IVF, but thats here in Cgy, Canada. I know protocols vary a ton from clinic to clinic, so it might be different for you. Fx'd you dont need it!! I plan on getting pregnant naturally one of these 2 cycles before!! :winkwink:


----------



## CrazyBird

Hi Ladies

I've only posted on here a couple of times but just wanted to let you know i got a BFP last week from our first try from IUI. We feel very lucky as we have been ttc for 2 long years. We're just hoping it sticks.

Don't ever give up on your dream to have a baby, i nearly did but so glad we kept on going

Sending lots of babydust xxxx


----------



## Britt11

CrazyBird said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I've only posted on here a couple of times but just wanted to let you know i got a BFP last week from our first try from IUI. We feel very lucky as we have been ttc for 2 long years. We're just hoping it sticks.
> 
> Don't ever give up on your dream to have a baby, i nearly did but so glad we kept on going
> 
> Sending lots of babydust xxxx

Huge Congrats to you!! thanks for sharing your story
H&H 9 months


----------



## mercyme

Crazybird, that is wonderful news -- congratulations!! :happydance: Sending sticky vibes your way.

BLEH to the witch, sunshine & britt & wallie. I'm still days away from knowing for sure, but it's such a long shot with the very, very low sc. On the other hand, the long shot worked 6 months ago... who knows!


----------



## zeezee

Thanks y'all for your lovely comments. I am sad, but I will be honest, I had a dream mid-cycle that said "it will take three times" so I am running with that and living in hope. I am in a strange situation, I am not a LLTC'er per se - I got pregnant first cycle off the pill in Feburary, but had a MMC at 7 weeks - I am now starting my 4th cycle after the d&c. The reason I am doing IUI and all of this, then given I obviously ovulate and can get preggo is that my endo and pcos will get progressively worse until pregnancy is impossible, so the thought of the drs is to get my preggo quickly. Unfort its not as quick as hoped and the cramps and pain are really getting bad again - I cramped the entire cycle this last one.

Anyway, clomid (150 or 200mg) and IUI this cycle, and then I re-assess whether I do a natural one or two or move onto injectibles and IUI. Then I guess I will be a LTTC'er and will look at IVF. Problem is that IVF is insanely expensive in the US and my insurance won't cover it - so I am thinking of doing it in my home country of Australia where it is $2k out of pocket instead of 10k.

Britt - sweetheart I am so sorry, I had high hopes for you. But lovely wonderful people attract lovely wonderful things, so I expect a bfp soon  Could it be that you actually ov'd a day later than you thought? Its uncommon for your LP to change.

Wallie - def discusss progesterone supplements with your dr before next cycle, that's not right they restrict until IVF - the supps should not be procedure based, but instead patient based.

Love to you all.

Z
xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Thanks y'all for your lovely comments. I am sad, but I will be honest, I had a dream mid-cycle that said "it will take three times" so I am running with that and living in hope. I am in a strange situation, I am not a LLTC'er per se - I got pregnant first cycle off the pill in Feburary, but had a MMC at 7 weeks - I am now starting my 4th cycle after the d&c. The reason I am doing IUI and all of this, then given I obviously ovulate and can get preggo is that my endo and pcos will get progressively worse until pregnancy is impossible, so the thought of the drs is to get my preggo quickly. Unfort its not as quick as hoped and the cramps and pain are really getting bad again - I cramped the entire cycle this last one.
> 
> Anyway, clomid (150 or 200mg) and IUI this cycle, and then I re-assess whether I do a natural one or two or move onto injectibles and IUI. Then I guess I will be a LTTC'er and will look at IVF. Problem is that IVF is insanely expensive in the US and my insurance won't cover it - so I am thinking of doing it in my home country of Australia where it is $2k out of pocket instead of 10k.
> 
> Britt - sweetheart I am so sorry, I had high hopes for you. But lovely wonderful people attract lovely wonderful things, so I expect a bfp soon  Could it be that you actually ov'd a day later than you thought? Its uncommon for your LP to change.
> 
> Wallie - def discusss progesterone supplements with your dr before next cycle, that's not right they restrict until IVF - the supps should not be procedure based, but instead patient based.
> 
> Love to you all.
> 
> Z
> xx

Hi Hon, 
thanks for sharing your information. Very interesting, the fact that you guys have already been able to conceive is an awesome sign...DH and I havent had a single BFP yet...so it makes me wonder what is going on...my thought is that sperm and egg are not meeting- he thinks I am not implanting, but my gut tells me no.
Its so funny that you picked up on my O date, I agree, could i have possibly O'd a day later despite my temp increase (our clinic tells us to ignore temps anyway) I think you may be right and DH was too tired to have sex the next day so we really only relied on the IUI...this cycle he better be a more willing participant.
Zeezee, I wish you all the luck and like people say, 3rd time is the charm. I am suprisied that he would put you on such high dose Clomid if you O on your own- I tired 100mg once and i had such awful gas pains I couldnt move for a day (overstimulation I guess) so he told me to go back to 50mg. Hope this is the right combo for you though.
anyway, hard to say whats going on with DH and I, but hopefully we see that bfp very soon

look forward to hearing your updates. Even though we are not doing IUI this cycle, I will continue on the thread for sure (may do unmedicated IUI next cycle...depends how I'm feeling)
:hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Sybil - that sounds great, so pleased that they are letting you continue with the cycle. 26% is great odds, better than most have for IVF so fingers crossed this will be the cycle for you!

Wallie - so sorry this cycle hasn't worked for you. As others have said, I would definitely ask about progesterone support, it would be in your clinics interest as they are only wasting money if they don't give the cycles the best chance of succeeding and the pessaries are such a simple answer to the problem.

Zee and Britt - can't believe you both missed out on this cycle as well. good luck for whatever you decide next...

mrssunshine - how are you getting on hon? still on schedule for this week?

mercyme - best of luck to you, hope that this is your BFP!

crazybird - congrats on your BFP and thanks for sharing, it helps to give us all hope!

I am off for my scan tomorrow at 11am, I can't wait!! Am feeling extremely full in my tummy so reallly hoping that there are some nice big follies in there! (although not too many, my clinic is so strict on not allowing more than 3 lol!!)


----------



## mercyme

I just finished reading Philippa Gregory's Boleyn books... am very glad that I'm not married to a 16th c. baby-crazy tyrant. Think about how bad their 2ww (more like 8ww) must've been! 

Am trying to count blessings... It's hard.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Congrats on your bfp crazybird - hope everything goes well for you

mars hope your scan goes well today, think it'll be fri for my iui, still showing lows on cbfm, but hopefully high tomorrow, then peak friday

hope everyone else is doing well


xxxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

So I am back from my scan but not feeling great. I had lots of follies but all very small. The only half decent size ones were on the left, one at 14mm and one at 15mm. Because they don't want the smaller ones to catch up, I have to trigger tomorrow and will have the IUI on Thursday. I just don't understand how they think it will work when last time I had two 14mm follies on the Monday and had the IUI four days later how the same size follies are going to be big enough for an IUI in only two days now??!

I have just given up all hope of this cycle working now, what's the point? And when I asked them if it was enough time, I got what seems to be the standard response now to any questions I ask - 'It should be OK'. Well that's so reassuring!


----------



## Wallie

Marsmaiden - I had a 15mm and 16mm on the Monday, trigger shot on Tuesday at 5:30pm and then IUI on the Thursday at around 11am. They say the follicles grow at 2mm per day, so they should be at least 16-18mm by the time you ovulate.

However, I'm starting to believe that assisted conception units just have a standard protocol and don't look at each individual case. I mean how do they know that when you give yourself the trigger that come Thursday you'll just have ovulated and the egg isn't older than 12 hours old? They don't scan you again any time after they've decided for you to have the trigger. Surely everyone is different and not all the same :shrug: As my OH and I agreed last night, you can only be sure if you do something yourself these days, you can't rely on anyone. I wonder if ACU's just like to get you out of their hair and onto IVF. That is the only sure way of you having a really good chance of conceiving and they just do IUI's just to shut you up until you wait for IVF.

Sorry, I'm a bit peeved off, ha, can you tell! lol

Anyway, we all live in hope that IUI's work, and they do for some folk :hugs: hang in there Marsmaiden. :hugs:


----------



## Sybil

I also wonder the same thing Wallie...if they just do the IUI until they can move you on to IVF. I had a scan at my clinic on Friday and they said all was fine, after my scan on Wednesday showed 18 possibilities, some of them had supposedly dropped off by Friday. So they stopped all meds and were prepared to do the IUI on Monday or Tuesday. Saturday they had me back at the clinic (which is 3 hours away) for more blood work, and then again on Sunday for bloodwork and another scan. All of a sudden on Sunday, I had 18 possibilites again and 8 very large follicles, so the IUI has been cancelled and now they are worried about Ovarian Hyperstimulation. I am so fed up with the process that I just want to go to IVF!! I just now have to get my husband to agree!


----------



## Wallie

That's awful Sybil, all that mucking you about like that and now the possibility of OHSS and no IUI. I'm so sorry.

I thought I was bad having to do a 40 mile round trip for each hospital appointment but now I see I've gotten off very lightly compared to your situation.

I just hope I can get my OH to agree to paying for IVF now, as I can't wait over a year to try IVF. I'm already nearly 36 - eek!


----------



## MarsMaiden

thanks wallie. I'm afraid i still don't hold out much hope, it all seems to be on the edges of what's possible but then I'd love nothing better than to be proved wrong!!

and i think you are exactly right with the clinics and i find it so frustrating. what would it take for my clinic to scan me again later in the week then they could confirm that the follies were or weren't big enough and would know for sure whether the smaller ones had caught up or not but they just seem to want to save every penny and plough on regardless even if it's potentially an entire waste of time!!! arghhhhh!! I also dont get to see the FS again until I have had 3 failed IUIs but I think I might ask to see him before then assuming this cycle is a bust, their protocols clearly aren't working for me.

Have you started your second cycle already Wallie? Are you on injectables again?

Sybil - so sorry that you have been messed around, sometimes it is very difficult to get the doses right. I hope that the OHSS doesn't develop and that you can get on to your next cycle soon.


----------



## Wallie

I go in tomorrow to get my first internal scan for this cycle. I'll probably get my meds to take home with me and start later this week, probably Friday. If this cycles goes like the last one I should have my IUI maybe next Friday or Saturday. It all seems to be flying past so quickly. This is my final IUI though.


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, I totally agree with you on the procedures with the clinics. At my clinic if you O on your own, they dont even scan you to see where exactly you are in your cycle- its a crap shoot, come in the day after your +ve opk and I am sure the timing has been off for me several times (seeing as I had a long LP last cycle).
Well I am off Clomid now for good as we are awaitin IVF and I thought of doing an unmedicated IUI but we have changed our minds. Good friends of ours just got pregs au naturale, it took them a year and a half but it finally took. The more I think about it the more I wonder if I should just let nature take its course and try and stop being so impatient...I may post-pone IVF for a bit too...who knows.
anyway, I am really looking forward to no procedures or meds this cycle. :hugs:

good luck to the ladies with the upcoming IUIs, we need some more BFPs here!!


----------



## Wallie

I had a scan today as I'm on CD3 but I'm not getting to do my IUI this cycle as I have a cyst! I was shocked at this and how dismissive the nurse was about it. She was all so matter of fact and said that we'd have to leave it this cycle and I'd to phone in on CD1 next cycle. I think they forget that they work with this stuff all the time and we're the novices. I certainly need to be handled with kid gloves just now and they don't seem to realise this.

Anyway after a bit of sniffling I drove myself off home and back to work. Nothing else for it. I'm also disappointed, I've always dreamt of having a baby in May, I've always thought it would be so perfect and I'll now not get a chance to try for one. Silly really, eh! A baby at any time of the year would be perfect. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shils

Anyone here with intramural fibroid and trying IUI? I would be going for IUI this month, waiting for AF to show up before taking clomid.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Wallie - so sorry about the cyst, that must be disappointing. Did they advise you against trying naturally as well? Were you on injectables? At my clinic they make you have a rest cycle between cycles regardless because of the chance of cysts I think....

I know how you feel about dates, I would be testing just before my birthday this month and so wanted to not go through another year not being pregnant. Will be going for my IUI later this morning, still don't hold out too much hope but hopefully that means the tww might be a bit less painful than the last one if my expectations aren't so high.

Shils - sorry I don't know anything about fibroids but good luck for your IUI *hugs*

mrssunshine - any sign of that positive opk yet?


----------



## MarsMaiden

ok so just back from the IUI. All went very well again which was good, the whole thing only took about a minute! DHs sperm was 41million and 92% motility post wash so really pleased with that.

Tried to ask the nurse what my chances were with only a 15mm follie and she just said that it 'should be OK' (gah! I swear if I hear that one more time!!) as it would carry on growing. I just don't believe her though. Plus my cm has gone from ewcm the last two days to white and clumpy today so that doesn't seem to bode well either! Wish I knew what the ruddy heck my body was up to!

And after saying all that I caught myself talking to my immature egg on the way home telling it to get it's butt in gear and grow up already!! I'm going slightly mad.....


----------



## Wallie

I'd never expected to get a cyst while doing IUI and the clinic have certainly never mentioned it to me. They never said not to try naturally this month either but then I suppose there's not much point in trying since I've got this cyst and also my husband has antibodies anyway, so there's really no chance. 

Maybe for once we can have fun this month, instead of always trying. lol


----------



## Wallie

MarsMaiden said:


> ok so just back from the IUI. All went very well again which was good, the whole thing only took about a minute! DHs sperm was 41million and 92% motility post wash so really pleased with that.
> 
> Tried to ask the nurse what my chances were with only a 15mm follie and she just said that it 'should be OK' (gah! I swear if I hear that one more time!!) as it would carry on growing. I just don't believe her though. Plus my cm has gone from ewcm the last two days to white and clumpy today so that doesn't seem to bode well either! Wish I knew what the ruddy heck my body was up to!
> 
> And after saying all that I caught myself talking to my immature egg on the way home telling it to get it's butt in gear and grow up already!! I'm going slightly mad.....


Hey, good sperm from DH.

Nurses, they have no concept of what we're going through. What a silly answer :shrug:

Don't worry about saying silly things to you're body, I do it too and I'm not worried :rofl:


----------



## Sybil

Wallie - sorry to hear of your cyst. It's not easy to be all geared up for something and it doesn't happen. I am also 35 (turned in July), and have been telling my DH, that I don't want to wait around any more time waiting to see what happens. I am tired of playing the waiting game. I had another scan at the clinic yesterday, and they did see some free floating fluid around my uterus, which signifies OHSS that would have been much worse if pregnancy had of been achieved. They are hopeful that it's going to resolve itself and I have to watch for any other symptoms over the next few days. I am completely fed up with this process and I believe that I am moving on to IVF right away. I have to wait until I have one natural cycle completed first though, so should be sometime around the middle of September.

MarsMaiden - Fx for your IUI this cycle. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## missmarls

Hi Everyone!
Hope you don't mind me joining the thread...We have been TTC for 3 years now,with mild endo and mild male factor and are finally gearing up to do our first IUI. Had my day 11 scan yesterday and had 18mm,17mm and 12mm on left side and 15mm on my right side. My clinic is just doing daily bloodwork to check LH, but it seems like everybody on here is doing a trigger shot...should I be asking my Dr to do that? I have no problem Oing on my own, but I'm on Clomid this month to produce more 'targets'... now I'm nervous there may be too many potential eggs :shrug:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

mars glad your iui went well, i'm booked in for the morning had peak on my cbfm this morning, so hoping its gonna be better timing than previous attempts - but still not holding out any hope. I think the staff in the aru don't really understand that everyone is different and to answer 'it should be ok' is riduculous!! 

wallie so sorry they've found a cyst, do they know what caused it? have you ever had them before? :hugs:

good luck sybil - i really wish we were moving staright onto ivf as i have no faith whatsoever that iui is gonna work for us, looks like it'll be jan at the earliest for ivf for us though :dohh:

good luck missmarls - hopefully if there's more 'targets' more chance of getting preg??

hope i haven't missed anyone

xx


----------



## Sybil

missmaris - 3-4 potentials sounds really good to me. I would have been more than happy if that was the case for me. I over-stimulated and ended up with 18 potentials, which would have been perfect for an IVF cycle, but too much of a risk for IUI, so it was cancelled on me. If that was your day 11 scan, I would say you are right on track. May day 9 scan showed 18 follicles all larger than 12 mm and they just continued to grow right up until my day 13 scan when they cancelled. Good luck with this cycle - it sounds perfect!


----------



## Britt11

Hello, just stopping by to say good luck to all the girls getting their IUIs right away!! we need some more bfps on this thread!!

We are not doing IUI this cycle but I will stop by to see how everyone is doing.
Zeezee what are your plans this cycle?
:hugs:


----------



## missmarls

thanks Sybil...and OUCH! That must have been painful with so many follicles! I cant even imagine. Are they changing things for your next cycle? I,M excited but nervous, I feel like I might have hope again, which is a dangerous thing after 36 months of absolutely no luck!


----------



## Sybil

It was very painful for a few days and I can pinpoint the exact time of ovulation. I am nervous about my next attempt and will probably go straight to IVF, as they have told me there are meds they can give you during an IVF cycle if there is fear of hyperstimulation again. It's just too bad that it's so expensive, I really wanted to give IUI a chance before having to make that step to IVF. I see you are from Canada too. What is the cost of the procedures at your clinic?


----------



## Wallie

mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> 
> 
> wallie so sorry they've found a cyst, do they know what caused it? have you ever had them before? :hugs:

I don't know if I've ever had a cyst before. I suppose you would only know by having a scan, and that's when it was found. I asked if it was anything to do with the injections I was on last cycle and the nurse said no, they can happen at anytime to anyone but they give off a hormone and it would not be good if I'm giving myself injections for IUI. So they'll leave it until my next AF appears and scan me again. I hope it goes away, she seemed to think it would with next AF. Fingers crossed it goes and gets lost. :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Sybil said:


> It was very painful for a few days and I can pinpoint the exact time of ovulation. I am nervous about my next attempt and will probably go straight to IVF, as they have told me there are meds they can give you during an IVF cycle if there is fear of hyperstimulation again. It's just too bad that it's so expensive, I really wanted to give IUI a chance before having to make that step to IVF. I see you are from Canada too. What is the cost of the procedures at your clinic?

Hi Sybil,
yes its quite the process IVF hey? I think I overstimulated with my Clomid and IUI as well, but who knows- I never got a bfp.
I believe when its all said and done, one round of IVF at our clinic will be somewhere between $10,000-$12,000 (possibly higher if you do ICSI). do you think you guys will need ICSI? we are hoping we dont (if DH's SA is good) as we like the idea of natural selection. If all goes well than IVF in Oct for us, but for some reason I am hoping we conceive before naturally...

:hugs:


----------



## Sybil

There are a few of us Canadians on here. IVF at my clinic is $5,750, with an extra $1,500 for ICSI if needed (plus meds, which they don't believe will be much for me considering the stimulation I got from a low dosage of injectibles and my insurance cover 80% of the drugs). I don't believe that we will need ICSI as DH's SA is perfect - we are unexplained and have been trying for 28 cycles after a miscarriage from my one and only BFP.


----------



## Britt11

Sybil said:


> There are a few of us Canadians on here. IVF at my clinic is $5,750, with an extra $1,500 for ICSI if needed (plus meds, which they don't believe will be much for me considering the stimulation I got from a low dosage of injectibles and my insurance cover 80% of the drugs). I don't believe that we will need ICSI as DH's SA is perfect - we are unexplained and have been trying for 28 cycles after a miscarriage from my one and only BFP.

got ya, that is around the same price here but apparently at our clinic you need the same amount of meds regardless if you O on your own...so thats what brings you to $10,000...unless you have drug coverage that helps with fertility meds
yeah on not needing ICSI!! :happydance:


----------



## missmarls

Sybil said:


> It was very painful for a few days and I can pinpoint the exact time of ovulation. I am nervous about my next attempt and will probably go straight to IVF, as they have told me there are meds they can give you during an IVF cycle if there is fear of hyperstimulation again. It's just too bad that it's so expensive, I really wanted to give IUI a chance before having to make that step to IVF. I see you are from Canada too. What is the cost of the procedures at your clinic?

The cost for IUI at my clinic is $200...which is for the sperm washing. I'm not sure how much IVF costs, but I know we can't afford it. My DH just finished University, so we already have the tuition debt...don't want to add any more high $$ to our plate at the moment. So they don't have anything that they think won't cause overstimulation for you? What about a natural cycle?


----------



## mrssunshine78

well 3rd iui over and done with - far less traumatising this time, only took about 5 mins!!!! last month was about 30 mins - so much improvement, now onto the dreaded 2ww

xx


----------



## missmarls

mrssunshine78 said:


> well 3rd iui over and done with - far less traumatising this time, only took about 5 mins!!!! last month was about 30 mins - so much improvement, now onto the dreaded 2ww
> 
> xx

Good luck!!:flower:


----------



## Wallie

Yeh, good luck Mrssunshine! :hugs:


----------



## Sybil

Britt11 - I am surprised that your clinic suggests that you need the same amount of meds even if you O on your own. My clinic had me on the lowest possible injection dosage and after 3 days they told me to only inject half the dose and then they took me off of it completely. They have mentioned that for IVF, my meds would be of very low dosage and I would be closely monitored for overstimulation again. I do O on my own and they figure the meds will cost me far less than someone they have to make O.

Missmarls - if I was to try IUI again, they would monitor the situation more closely, but to be honest, I got a bit scared of the process and the fact that you are not monitored as closely as with IVF. I understand the feeling of not being able to afford it, hopefully you won't need it and IUI will work for you. Our government really needs to figure out the benefits of funding these procedures.

mrssunshine - really hope the 3rd time is the charm for you.


----------



## Britt11

Sybil said:


> Britt11 - I am surprised that your clinic suggests that you need the same amount of meds even if you O on your own. My clinic had me on the lowest possible injection dosage and after 3 days they told me to only inject half the dose and then they took me off of it completely. They have mentioned that for IVF, my meds would be of very low dosage and I would be closely monitored for overstimulation again. I do O on my own and they figure the meds will cost me far less than someone they have to make O.
> 
> Missmarls - if I was to try IUI again, they would monitor the situation more closely, but to be honest, I got a bit scared of the process and the fact that you are not monitored as closely as with IVF. I understand the feeling of not being able to afford it, hopefully you won't need it and IUI will work for you. Our government really needs to figure out the benefits of funding these procedures.
> 
> mrssunshine - really hope the 3rd time is the charm for you.

yeah I hear what your saying and it would be nice to have reduced costs, but that is their protocol and Calgary is the #1 related IVF clinic in Canada and one of the top 5 in North America, so at the end I am not too worried about the extra med charges
good luck to you
cheers,


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - so glad to hear that your IUI was straightforward this time! Hopefully this will be both our cycles!

So I'm 4dpiui today and the waiting is already killing me! And after all my talk of not getting my hopes up, my hopes are totally up but I guess a little bit of hope never did anyone any harm! BBs are feeling really sore cos of the HCG shot and I am feeling really crampy on my left side which would be the side I ov'd from (if I ov'd!!). This is all fairly similar to last month so far so I'm guessing it's all side effects from the evil progesterone again!!

Hugs and babydust to everyone!


----------



## mercyme

Yes, I had my hopes up, too. They were dashed. AF officially arrived yesterday, along with the most excruciating ovary pain (hadn't had that before, maybe it was the clomid + hcg shot??). I knew it hadn't worked days ago, when I took a FRER at 12dpiui -- but I still had tiny scraps of hope there in the back of my mind. Ugh. 

MarsMaiden, I'll keep my FX for a BFP for you!! You still have lots of reasons to be hopeful :flower: Will be checking back to see how things turn out for you.


----------



## missmarls

Well, I had my first IUI today...I had 5 mature follies, post wash count was 6 million with 67% motility. I was having sooooo much pain due to the follies that I was scared for the procedure, but it wasn't that bad! Do you think we have a decent chance with that low of a count?:shrug:


----------



## Britt11

missmarls said:


> Well, I had my first IUI today...I had 5 mature follies, post wash count was 6 million with 67% motility. I was having sooooo much pain due to the follies that I was scared for the procedure, but it wasn't that bad! Do you think we have a decent chance with that low of a count?:shrug:

good luck hon, hope you get a bfp :thumbup:
do you know what your OH's morphology was? our clinic gives us count and Morphology only. 67% motility doesnt sound bad and anything over 1mill for IUI is a go as far as I know
cheers,


----------



## missmarls

Britt11 said:


> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my first IUI today...I had 5 mature follies, post wash count was 6 million with 67% motility. I was having sooooo much pain due to the follies that I was scared for the procedure, but it wasn't that bad! Do you think we have a decent chance with that low of a count?:shrug:
> 
> good luck hon, hope you get a bfp :thumbup:
> do you know what your OH's morphology was? our clinic gives us count and Morphology only. 67% motility doesnt sound bad and anything over 1mill for IUI is a go as far as I know
> cheers,Click to expand...

No they didn't give us any info on morphology...I think that is the one thing on his SA that has been pretty normal (count and motility has gone up and down)


----------



## Britt11

missmarls said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missmarls said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my first IUI today...I had 5 mature follies, post wash count was 6 million with 67% motility. I was having sooooo much pain due to the follies that I was scared for the procedure, but it wasn't that bad! Do you think we have a decent chance with that low of a count?:shrug:
> 
> good luck hon, hope you get a bfp :thumbup:
> do you know what your OH's morphology was? our clinic gives us count and Morphology only. 67% motility doesnt sound bad and anything over 1mill for IUI is a go as far as I know
> cheers,Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't give us any info on morphology...I think that is the one thing on his SA that has been pretty normal (count and motility has gone up and down)Click to expand...

than I think u are in a good position :thumbup: good luck, and now the dreaded 2ww
:hugs:


----------



## sj22

Missmarls your numbers sound VERY good to me. On my last cycle I had 2 eggs and we had a post wash count of 3 million. Can't remember morphology. Also, remember that the sperm they use is like the SAS of sperm! FX for this cycle x


----------



## Sybil

Good luck missmarls! FX this is your time!


----------



## zeezee

All - can y'all tell me what your lining thickness was on certain days? I am CD10 now and my lining was only 4.8mm - this seems thin. A sought a second opinion yesterday and the new dr said it was way thin and to start estrogen supps, and my current dr today said estrogen supps don't work. Now I have to chose what to do!

HELP!


----------



## MarsMaiden

missmarls - good luck! It is def possible with the numbers that you had!

zeezee - I would be interested to know this myself! Unfortunately I have only had one scan per cycle so can't compare on different days. On my first cycle my lining was 5mm on CD10 but I didn't trigger until CD12. On this cycle my lining was 6.5mm on CD10 but apparently was trilaminar (showed 3 clear lines) which is meant to be good although I don't know why! I triggered on CD11 this cycle. I believe that your lining is meant to thicken by about 1 - 2mm per day up to ovulation and from what I can see most clinics like the lining to be between 7mm and 12mm (too thick can be as bad as too thin) around the time of the trigger. Do you know when they plan to trigger you / do the IUI? How were your follies doing? Is there any chance you could just wait a bit longer to see what develops?

I'm afraid I don't know how you can increase the lining thickness, I'm kinda nervous about messing around with oestrogen too much! Some of the other ladies will be able to help though I'm sure


----------



## sj22

Hi Zeezee, my clinic likes the lining to be at least 8mm thick when you ovulate - it does get thicker throughout the cycle. x


----------



## zeezee

Thanks guys for your responses. Its so hard not knowing the rate of growth for the lining is all - I currently have 5 follicles (!! happy little overachiever here...), 1 at 13mm, 4 at 11-12mm so I am a ways off triggering - I am CD10 and will go back on CD13 for another scan, so I guess I have to hope that the growth rate of the follicles and endometrial lining is correlated.

This is HARD ladies!


----------



## MarsMaiden

zeezee - good luck for your scan tomorrow hon, hope it shows some good progress!

By some miracle I have made it halfway through the tww!! Not feeling too special, I seem to have hit that weepy, can't be bothered with life phase that I had at this time on my last IUI cycle too. Blah! Also have the strangest feeling in my tummy, all I can describe it as is like cold water in the space on my left side around my ovary - anyone experienced anything like this? I wish I could describe it better!

Hope everyone in the tww or gearing up is doing well! *hugs*


----------



## missmarls

ZeeZee, my lining on day 11 was 7, but I didn't trigger...Dr. waited for a natural surge which was day 15. IUI was day 16 and lining was 9. I had the same amount of follies...all I can say is HOLY BLOAT!! :winkwink:
Marsmaiden, I am so jealous you are halfway through the tww...time has never passed so slow as the last three days! Only eleven more to go lol!:wacko:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Morning ladies
hope everyone is well, been trying to avoid bnb cos i'm trying to forget about being in 2ww - lol like that could ever happen!!

anyway nothing to report for me, just sick of waiting again, i'm at same stage as you mars where i just can't be bothered with stuff, and keep thinking its never gonna happen for us.

good luck with scan zeezee

xx


----------



## Wallie

yeh, hope scan goes great today ZeeZee. 

Myself, I'm on CD12 and just started to get EWCM, which is rather late but hey, we're probably out this cycle anyway since I've got a cyst. Can't be bothered with TTC any longer but of course I still want a family. Yes, this is HARD ZeeZee and I've got no chance this month.

Good luck to others in the 2ww, surely someone has to get their :bfp: soon! FX'd


----------



## zeezee

How y'all going in the tww? MrsShunshine? MarsMaiden? missmarls? How you doing Britt honey? I know your not doing IUI this cycle, but how are things?

I did my third IUI today. I am not sure about the timing of it all - I never got a +opk and triggered Sat morning at 9am, but I really felt like I ov'd on Friday night. That could also be paranoia LOL. My lining is around the 5.5mm, which is not great, but plausible, so we went ahead with it all. DH's sperm was ridiculously awesome and he is puffed up like a peacock calling himself superman... He had 80 million swimmers at 80% morphology and 100% (yep, you read it right) motility AND 100% progressive motility. He is almost unbearable right now!

Its weird, I don't feel positive, I don't feel negative, I just feel tired. I hope this works. If not, then next cycle is natural, and may be one after that, and then onto IVF.

Thinking of you all.

Z
xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> How y'all going in the tww? MrsShunshine? MarsMaiden? missmarls? How you doing Britt honey? I know your not doing IUI this cycle, but how are things?
> 
> I did my third IUI today. I am not sure about the timing of it all - I never got a +opk and triggered Sat morning at 9am, but I really felt like I ov'd on Friday night. That could also be paranoia LOL. My lining is around the 5.5mm, which is not great, but plausible, so we went ahead with it all. DH's sperm was ridiculously awesome and he is puffed up like a peacock calling himself superman... He had 80 million swimmers at 80% morphology and 100% (yep, you read it right) motility AND 100% progressive motility. He is almost unbearable right now!
> 
> Its weird, I don't feel positive, I don't feel negative, I just feel tired. I hope this works. If not, then next cycle is natural, and may be one after that, and then onto IVF.
> 
> Thinking of you all.
> 
> Z
> xx

OMG are you serious???!!!! thats like the best SA I have ever heard of. I was jumping up and down when DH's morphology increased to 12%!!!!! That is so awesome, man what is his secret lol?? 
Good luck, I have a feeling you timed it just right.
doing ok, not sure whats happening with my crazy body, temps state I o'd CD13 (which is super early) but I have no idea...we havent gotten in as much BD as I would like but who knows- hopefully we will tonight as I am CD15 today.
good luck everyone
:hugs:


----------



## zeezee

Britt11 said:


> OMG are you serious???!!!! thats like the best SA I have ever heard of. I was jumping up and down when DH's morphology increased to 12%!!!!! That is so awesome, man what is his secret lol??
> Good luck, I have a feeling you timed it just right.
> doing ok, not sure whats happening with my crazy body, temps state I o'd CD13 (which is super early) but I have no idea...we havent gotten in as much BD as I would like but who knows- hopefully we will tonight as I am CD15 today.
> good luck everyone
> :hugs:

Hey Britt  FX for you darling, BD as much as possible you never know!!

I hope we timed it well - we are going to BD tonight at the 36 hour post-trigger and again tomorrow morning. Then shop's closed for a while :haha:

As for DH's swimmers, we improved them a LOT, and the only changes we made were were red meat every day instead of 3 times a week, and zinc tablets, and a buttload of leafy green veggies every day. So lots more protein really. I think its all really individual, but worth a shot right?

Z
xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> OMG are you serious???!!!! thats like the best SA I have ever heard of. I was jumping up and down when DH's morphology increased to 12%!!!!! That is so awesome, man what is his secret lol??
> Good luck, I have a feeling you timed it just right.
> doing ok, not sure whats happening with my crazy body, temps state I o'd CD13 (which is super early) but I have no idea...we havent gotten in as much BD as I would like but who knows- hopefully we will tonight as I am CD15 today.
> good luck everyone
> :hugs:
> 
> Hey Britt  FX for you darling, BD as much as possible you never know!!
> 
> I hope we timed it well - we are going to BD tonight at the 36 hour post-trigger and again tomorrow morning. Then shop's closed for a while :haha:
> 
> As for DH's swimmers, we improved them a LOT, and the only changes we made were were red meat every day instead of 3 times a week, and zinc tablets, and a buttload of leafy green veggies every day. So lots more protein really. I think its all really individual, but worth a shot right?
> 
> Z
> xxClick to expand...

thanks- DH has been taking zinc and multivits- and his morph went from 6 o 12% lol...I wish we could hit 80%- congrats!!
so are you not doing IUI this cycle? just timed BD?
good luck to you as well


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey zee! Not doing too bad thanks hon, just ready for the tww to be over as always. Got a bit excited on saturday (9dpiui) when I got a bfp but it must have been the last of the trigger in my system as yesterday and today have been bfn's. That makes me 11dpiui and all hope really has gone for this cycle. I know it's not over and all that but given the numbers I had at the start, I'm really not feeling it so will probably just wait for AF to show now which should be sometime after Thursday.

Your DHs numbers were amazing, really hope that makes this cycle a good one for you! It does make me smile how closely linked a man's sperm count and his ego are!

Good luck to everyone else! We really are overdue some good news again in here


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hey,
I haven't been on this thread in a while.... 

I just wanted you girls opinions. I did timed Intercourse this month with clomid and trigger shot. 

I am currently 15DPO (or 16 cause I was ovulating on my own before I took the trigger). 

I took an HPT today and it was a clear (but not SUPER clear, it wasn't faint either) POSITIVE. 

I was wondering if you girls think it could still be the trigger or if it could be a sticky bean?!?


----------



## Britt11

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Hey,
> I haven't been on this thread in a while....
> 
> I just wanted you girls opinions. I did timed Intercourse this month with clomid and trigger shot.
> 
> I am currently 15DPO (or 16 cause I was ovulating on my own before I took the trigger).
> 
> I took an HPT today and it was a clear (but not SUPER clear, it wasn't faint either) POSITIVE.
> 
> I was wondering if you girls think it could still be the trigger or if it could be a sticky bean?!?

ohh how exciting :happydance: I dont know too much about trigger shots as I havent had one but from what I have read it should have been out of your system- a bfp at 15 or 16dpo is likely a true bfp!!! :thumbup: why dont you get bloods done at your clinic?
keep us posted 
:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Here is a pic of it: Just to get your opinions. 

Also I set up the DR's appt tomorrow! SOOO nervous!!! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/Dark_Daze718/SANY0764.jpg


----------



## Britt11

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Here is a pic of it: Just to get your opinions.
> 
> Also I set up the DR's appt tomorrow! SOOO nervous!!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/Dark_Daze718/SANY0764.jpg

BFP BFP BFP!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: that looks exactly how it should at 15dpo and its not faint- OMG!! so excited for you
make sure you get your blood work done as well
how many months have you been trying hon? did you do anything different?
:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Been officially trying since Jan 09, but have been not trying, not preventing since Feb 08. 

So it's been a long run... though I know that some have been having a longer journey. 

Well didn't really do anything different. Except we used preseed and we actually KNEW we were BDing on my ovulation. I had started ovulating on my own before they told me to take the trigger. And we BDed the day I ovulated. And two of the most mature follicles had already released, so i suppose we caught one.... or two of those. Hopefully just one! YIKES! :D 

I'm still trying to keep my cool, though it's not working so well. I don't want the Dr's to tell me that it was in fact the trigger! That would be totally devastating. I'm holding my breath.... maybe why I feel so light headed. ha ha ha!


----------



## Britt11

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Been officially trying since Jan 09, but have been not trying, not preventing since Feb 08.
> 
> So it's been a long run... though I know that some have been having a longer journey.
> 
> Well didn't really do anything different. Except we used preseed and we actually KNEW we were BDing on my ovulation. I had started ovulating on my own before they told me to take the trigger. And we BDed the day I ovulated. And two of the most mature follicles had already released, so i suppose we caught one.... or two of those. Hopefully just one! YIKES! :D
> 
> I'm still trying to keep my cool, though it's not working so well. I don't want the Dr's to tell me that it was in fact the trigger! That would be totally devastating. I'm holding my breath.... maybe why I feel so light headed. ha ha ha!

then a well-deserved long awaited bfp!!
I cant see it being a trigger, I think most woman its out of their system around 7dpo and maybe up to 10dpo. How about symptoms?
also wouldnt you be late for your period??
I think your good but I understand not doing the happy dance until all is officially confirmed
:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So as for symptoms, I have a TON of bloating, like literally painful bloating. Also cramps that are very UN AF. And my bbs are sore, mostly my nips though. Also i have some serious backache. It's mostly in my low back, but it shoots up to my mid and upper back soometimes. 

No morning sickness though, but a little light headedness... but that could be from the bfp. LOL 

I am officially 1 day late. Though I have pcos, I know that I ovulated on the 1st so I should be having a period since I did ovulate IF there truly wasn't a pregnancy. Or, I should be spotting, since I do spot about 3 or 4 days before period. Sooo i'm late! All directions are pointing to yes, but i'm still SUPER nervous. 

This is the first bfp i've had since trying with the DH!! So i'm just sooo weary.


----------



## Britt11

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So as for symptoms, I have a TON of bloating, like literally painful bloating. Also cramps that are very UN AF. And my bbs are sore, mostly my nips though. Also i have some serious backache. It's mostly in my low back, but it shoots up to my mid and upper back soometimes.
> 
> No morning sickness though, but a little light headedness... but that could be from the bfp. LOL
> 
> I am officially 1 day late. Though I have pcos, I know that I ovulated on the 1st so I should be having a period since I did ovulate IF there truly wasn't a pregnancy. Or, I should be spotting, since I do spot about 3 or 4 days before period. Sooo i'm late! All directions are pointing to yes, but i'm still SUPER nervous.
> 
> This is the first bfp i've had since trying with the DH!! So i'm just sooo weary.

:happydance::happydance: sounds awesome :thumbup: keep us posted on the doctors visit


----------



## sj22

Caseybaby - haven't been on the thread either but been checking in to see how you and others who were going through IUI at the same time as me were doing. I think that is most def a BFP! Trigger doesn't stay in system for that long. Looks like you're going to be a mummy :) Congratulations x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thank you sj! I'm trying to keep my cool until tomorrow's Dr's visit.


----------



## MarsMaiden

casey - the trigger leaves your system at about 1000ius per day so assuming you had 10000ius and no top ups then it would be very well clear of your system by now! CONGRATULATIONS!!! here's to a h+h 9 months for you!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thank you marsmaiden. 

I'm still not announcing anything officially to anyone until the Dr's visit tomorrow, which I am REALLY nervous about.


----------



## Joli

Caseybaby - I know this isn't official yet, but it's sounding so positive!! Congratulations! Make sure you post pics of your test! :happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Here is the test I took this morning: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/Dark_Daze718/SANY0768.jpg

Heading to the DR's shortly! At first I thought it was lighter, but actually now that i'm seeing it and I've let it rest, it looks darker.... so i suppose everything is going in the right direction. :)


----------



## Tomo

Not posted on this thread before but have been stalking all your progress, but just wanted to say...

Congratulations CaseyBaby! Hope all goes well at the Dr's today. :flower:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Big congrats caseybaby!!!! how exciting!!

still in 2ww af due thursday, and the way i feel today then i'm def expecting her - shouldn't be suprised i suppose :cry:

xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thanks guys. :) Will give update at Dr's office and after that I will go back to lurking. Hoping for everyone's bfp! :D


----------



## Joli

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Here is the test I took this morning:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/Dark_Daze718/SANY0768.jpg
> 
> Heading to the DR's shortly! At first I thought it was lighter, but actually now that i'm seeing it and I've let it rest, it looks darker.... so i suppose everything is going in the right direction. :)

CLEARLY a BFP!!! Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## Charger22

Hello

i am new to this site, just wondering if anyone knows the cost of a iui in halifax, ns


----------



## zeezee

Casey - congraters!!!!! This is super exciting and I am so happy for you hon!

How's everyone coping? MarsMaiden and MrsSunshine - how is that tww? Britt, how you feeling?

I am now 3dpiui, and 4 days post trigger shot. I am having pulling and cramping again, so am fairly certain this cycle is yet another bust. Sigh. I think I am going to go natural for the next one or two cycles so my body can get its mojo back.

Z
xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

DR said my hCG levels are great. They are at 104 and i'm 4 weeks. So she said that was a great starting number. 

I go back thursday to make sure it goes up.


----------



## missmarls

Hi everyone! 
Huge congrats Casey! Those numbers sound great...nice and sticky! I'm 9 dpiui and feeling like I'm out...was a bit of a dumbass today and tested BFN!
Feeling rather grumpy so i figure PMS is starting. Monday is a loooong time away to wait and know for sure. *sigh* why did I test so early?


----------



## MarsMaiden

Charger - sorry I can't help you with costs but just wanted to welcome you and say Hi!

Zee - I have no clue what my body is doing to me and it's making the tww a total pain! Had pink spotting through Tuesday and Wednesday (12 and 13 dpiui) but no sign of full AF so far. Tested this morning (14dpiui) just in case but BFN so I guess there is nothing to do but wait, I'm sure she'll get here in her own sweet time! Good luck for your cycle, it's pretty early for any symptoms to be indicative either way but I'm sure you know your own body too. Fingers crossed anyway, just in case!

mrssunshine - any news yet? How you feeling hon?

missmarls - don't beat yourself up, you wouldn't be the first to give in to the POAS temptation! I tested myself at 9dpiui telling myself it was just to check the trigger was out of my system. Of course it wasn't and I got a false positive and a bit more stress! At least you know though that any BFPs you get from now will def be the real thing!! Good luck!


----------



## mrssunshine78

morning ladies

how is everyone?

i'm so low today, sure af is gonna arrive very soon, my back is aching, my stomach is aching and i generally feel like absolute crap, had tiny bit of brown cm this morning, so she's def on her way :cry: so sick of ttc.

starting clomid this month too for 3 months, i just wanna go straight onto ivf, but we can't so so fed up
xxxx


----------



## Wallie

mrssunshine78 said:


> morning ladies
> 
> how is everyone?
> 
> i'm so low today, sure af is gonna arrive very soon, my back is aching, my stomach is aching and i generally feel like absolute crap, had tiny bit of brown cm this morning, so she's def on her way :cry: so sick of ttc.
> 
> starting clomid this month too for 3 months, i just wanna go straight onto ivf, but we can't so so fed up
> xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## Charger22

Hi all

I am on my 5th cycle of clomid, i am currently cycle day 21, I doubt that this month worked as the previous 4 did not. By the way I ovulate on my own and have no blocked tubes or any other issues, just can not concieve,


----------



## mrssunshine78

welcome charger 22, i'm same as you, we have no issues just can't get pregnant - good luck to you

mars - any news yet?

af arrived this morning - day late so annoying, going to a wedding today too and just feel like absolute crap, bad pains, all bloated - thank god for spanx!!!!

wallie - where are you at the moment? are you waiting to try iui again?

hope everone else is doing ok

xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hi Charger, we are unexplained also and after more tahn 2 and a half years, it's all getting pretty tiring! Have you had clomid with IUI this cycle or clomid alone? Good luck!

hey mrssunshine - I am waiting for AF to show which should be any minute! I've been spotting since Tuesday and definite BFNs so really just want to get it all over with now! It's funny how much you can want AF to show once you know the cycle has failed. Sorry that your cycle also failed again but you did make me lol with the spanx comment - thank god indeed!

So I will be seeing in my 32nd birthday on Monday at the tail end of yet another period which is just about the most depressing birthday ever! Hopefully by then I'll be over this feeling of depression and wasted time and will be feeling positive again for the next cycle. I hope so!


----------



## Wallie

mrssunshine78 said:


> wallie - where are you at the moment? are you waiting to try iui again?
> 
> hope everone else is doing ok
> 
> xx

Hi everyone and hi to the newbies on here. 

Nothing new with me really, just waiting out this cycle because of the cyst. I'm not even sure I've ovulated this cycle as normally have get really quite sore boobs and I'm just not feeling anything just now even though I thought I was 3DPO. Even had some EWCM today!? So who knows. If all goes to the normal plan/cycle I should be expecting AF around 29th August, then the roller coaster starts again.

I'm slowly losing hope in IUI though, just don't trust the hospital with it all. I'm going to have to pluck up the courage to actually speak to OH about paying for IVF after this next IUI, if unsuccessful. I just can't see me waiting until October 2011 for IVF on the NHS. I'll be a nurotic idiot by then. I just wish something would work for us all.


----------



## Charger22

Hi 

I am clomid only for 6 cycles, if i am not pregnant by Sept 22, i go to see the fertility specialist again and i think iui will be the next step, I don't know much about it, I hope it is not too expensive. I am getting tired of trying as well, seems like forever, month after month of disappointment gets so depressing.


----------



## Flake-y

Hi girls, hope you don't mind if I join you!

I'll be getting IUI very soon (hopefully a few weeks!) & am wanting to know everything about it!

Unfortunately, my DH & I are having to use donor sperm as we found out last month that he is infertile. 

Wallie, I see you are from Scotland too; the NHS waiting lists here for IVF totally suck! We're going private so we'll probably be bankrupt after all this but hopefully it'll be worth it.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Happy birthday mars - did the witch arrive? or did you have happy news for your birthday? i'm 32 too, we've been trying for 3 yrs, and every birthday i'm the same, af is always interfering, wish she'd just stay away

wallie i feel like iui is a waste of time too, i'm on clomid this month too which makes it even worse, just going through the motions now and waiting for ivf, 3 iui's left, have even taken batteries out of cbfm, gonna throw ov sticks out too, and just try and ignore everything for the next few months

good luck to anyone who's still in with a chance

xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Flake-y - Hi! I would think you have a great chance if you have no known issues and are using donor sperm. Good luck and it will definitely be worth it!

mrssunsine - thanks hun. no, af finally showed yesterday. I spotted for 6 days despite being on progesterone so am going to ask why that might be but I think my body just wanted to torture me some more! I'm on a rest cycle again now, next IUI will probably be mid october. Good luck for your clomid cycle, hope it makes a difference! *hugs*

wallie - i know how you feel about being a neurotic idiot! This cycle has been the absolute pits and I honestly thought it might have been easier than the first one! 

zee - how you getting on hon?


----------



## Sybil

Hi Charger22...I see you will be going through the Halifax clinic if you end up on the IUI/IVF route. That is the clinic I use as well. If you go online, they have their fees listed. Google Atlantic Assisted Reproductive Technologies. I was supposed to go through IUI with them for my last cycle and it was $300 for the IUI and another $850 for the controlled ovarian hyperstimulation, but it didn't work out so well for me and they cancelled the IUI because I responded too well and was put in too much risk of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome. Now I have to wait until my natural cycle is finished before starting over again. To be honest, I don't think I am going to try IUI again, but go straight to IVF. The Halifax clinic has an average of about 61% success rate with IVF and is considered to be one of the best in North America. All of the staff there are great and make you feel very comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## Charger22

Hi Sybil

I was down to the IWK in Feb and seen one of the fertility specialits there, she works out of the hospital and the clinic, she put me on clomid for 6 months, if I not pregnant then I go back, my appointment is Sept 21. I can't seen the clomid working since it never worked the first 4 cycles, i am currently cd 26 so i will no in 2 days or so. I really don't know much about the other precedures, just stuff I have been reading online, I don't even know if the next step after clomid is iui, but I really don't want to do anymore fertility drugs since I don't think they will work. What is the controlled ovarian hyperstimulation? I never heard of it before.


----------



## Sybil

Charger22 - controlled ovarian hyperstimulation (COH) is what they call it when they monitor through blood tests and ultrasounds how you are responding to the meds they have you on. The normal protocol that Halifax uses for IUI is clomid from days 2-6 (normally 100 mg daily), on day 6 you are at the clinic for an ultrasound and bloodwork and if everything is ok they start you on whatever dose of bravelle injections they figure you need. From your day 9, you could possibly be there everyday for bloodwork and ultrasounds until they catch your LH surge. Have you had all other tests done to determine your reasons for infertility (such as lap & dye tests)? I am pretty sure they will not do IUI unless they know for sure that your tubes are clear. Generally the fertility specialits around here will suggest to try IUI after clomid, but I found that once I had my first appointment at the clinic they pushed the IVF route more because of the success they have with it. I just now have to get my husband on board with the huge expense of IVF, as we are unexplained and he is of the belief that it will eventually happen for us on our own, which it may, but I am not willing to wait much longer as I am now 35 and we have been trying for 2 1/2 years since I had a miscarriage with my one and only pregnancy.


----------



## missmarls

Marsmaiden and mrssunshine, sorry the witch got you....she's on her way to my place as we speak. I'm not as bummed as I thought I would be though, kinda knew it didn't work but am feeling positive that it will work the 2nd or 3rd time. Hope everyone else has some luck on their cycles!


----------



## Britt11

just wanted to wish all the girls waiting for their IUI's this cycle good luck :thumbup: and also good luck to those in the 2ww :dust:

we did a natural cycle this month and I have no idea how many dpo I am but AF is due either Sat or Sun...dont feel any different though :shrug:

Zeezee where are you at hon? you must be around the same time as me as well- I dont think you were doing IUI this month either
:hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

missmarls - so sorry that this cycle hasn't worked out for you either. I hope you are right about being 2nd or third time lucky! Are you going straight into another cycle or having a rest cycle first?

I phoned through my negative results yesterday and asked to see the FS so that I could discuss some of the concerns I had regarding how I was reacting to the stims and spotting etc and I won't be able to see him until November which will be after my 3rd cycle anyway!! Gah!! At least if the third cycle fails, it might be an opportunity to discuss getting on to the waiting list for IVF.


----------



## zeezee

MarsMaiden and MrsSunshine - i am so sorry angels that the nasty ho AF came to visit. Mars - are you on clomid and being monitored? It could be you have the same issue as me, thin lining. Apparently spotting in the LP is also a signal of this.

Britt - how are you hanging in the natural cycle?

Other Ladies? UPDATES!!

So I am now 10dpiui (yes Britt, had IUI this cycle, it might ahve been pulled, but my lining seemed to fatten up to an acceptable level). I tested out the trigger shot I * think * - it seemed to be gone at 7-8dpiui (so 8-9 days post trigger). So I have just figured that I am out this cycle right. I tested this morning and I swear to you I saw a super duper faint shadow. I am being pragmatic, probs still some trigger shot left over. So I decide not to pee for 4 hours (this is HUGE for me, my bladder is the size of a teeny tiny pea and has endo on it so not pee'ing is HARD!) and testing again about 15 mins ago. I swear to you ladies, the shadow is darker and hubster thought so too. So I have * some * hope, but I am trying to not get them too high because it could be (a) left over trigger, and (b) even if its natural hcg could end up being a chemical because I had a thinner than optimal lining. But still - hope! A glimmer of hope!

Z
xx


----------



## zeezee

missmarls - did the ho bag skanky witch come to yours? FX for you honey.


----------



## mrssunshine78

sounds exciting zeezee - you'll have to keep us informed, hope it is a proper bfp for you!

mars our next appt is nov too, so we'll have finished our stupid 6 compulsary cycles of iui, and hopefully then we can move onto ivf

Britt - natural cycle sounds like heaven at the moment to me - not reacting very well to the clomid!

missmarls - did the witch arrive?

hope everyone else is doing well

xx


----------



## Wallie

Zee this sounds really really positive. I take it you will test with FMU tomorrow and see if the test is any darker. Maybe you can post a photo?

Ladies, maybe we should do a little board where we can have an update on where everyone is on their cycle and what's happening?

For anyone who does it, I'm on a natural cycle (because of cyst) awaiting AF 29th August, then onto 2nd cycle IUI medicated.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Take a picture next time zeezee, i'd love to see what you are seeing! :D Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## zeezee

OMFG, I just did another one and its darker! Almost an actual line! And I did a digi and it was +! Ok, breathe zee, could still be trigger shot -will know more tomorrow. About to upload pics.

xx


----------



## zeezee

ok here goes, not sure that you can actually see the shadows in the pic - first stick (up the top of the pic) is from FMU this morning, middle one at 12pm and bottom one at 3pm. Thoughts! Let me down firmly ladies!! Ok, just looked at pic again, its super unclear b/c of how much I had to crop it to get it to 512kb...
 



Attached Files:







POAS small.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Charger22

Hi Sybil

I had the dye test done in March and my tubes are clear, I have a LH surge cd 14 every month I use the opk. I ovulate on my own according to the blood work I had done last Oct or so by my own doctor. I live over 2 hrs away from Halifax so there is no way I could be there every day. My af started today, one more month of clomid to go but it will be a waste of time just like the last 6 months, I have never had any issues that would explain why i can not get pregnant, I am so depressed today. I am 29 and have been off my birth control pills for at least 2 years. We would never be able to afford the ivf, my husband sounds like yousr, he don't understand why I get upset every month and thinks it will happen eventually.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Okay, so in the first two, I can't really see anything but in the last one, if i tilt my monitor I can see just the shadow of something. 

What about the digi?? Did you take a picture of that. I know that sometimes the light of the camera or just the picture itself doesn't show the line very well. Esp the smaller the picture is made.


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> sounds exciting zeezee - you'll have to keep us informed, hope it is a proper bfp for you!
> 
> mars our next appt is nov too, so we'll have finished our stupid 6 compulsary cycles of iui, and hopefully then we can move onto ivf
> 
> Britt - natural cycle sounds like heaven at the moment to me - not reacting very well to the clomid!
> 
> missmarls - did the witch arrive?
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well
> 
> xx

I know hon, i didnt either- 4 cycles straight on it and I ws borderline crazy lol :haha: the natural cycle is nice. Although I wish they would have done monitoring with a trigger with me for the IUI- all they did was "come in after your positive opk" i always wondered if it was timed right...

anyway, Zeezee, what is going on with my little cycle buddy??? :happydance::happydance: I definitely see a line on the last test- but did you say you did a digi preg test and it was positive??!! if so your pregnant honey, those are high sensitivity - 25mui i think...so there should be no guessing.
how are you feeling? any symtoms?


----------



## Britt11

:hugs:


Charger22 said:


> Hi Sybil
> 
> I had the dye test done in March and my tubes are clear, I have a LH surge cd 14 every month I use the opk. I ovulate on my own according to the blood work I had done last Oct or so by my own doctor. I live over 2 hrs away from Halifax so there is no way I could be there every day. My af started today, one more month of clomid to go but it will be a waste of time just like the last 6 months, I have never had any issues that would explain why i can not get pregnant, I am so depressed today. I am 29 and have been off my birth control pills for at least 2 years. We would never be able to afford the ivf, my husband sounds like yousr, he don't understand why I get upset every month and thinks it will happen eventually.

oh hon, I hear what your saying, I know exactly how you feel. I feel your pain. Has your OH had an analysis? It showed that my DH has morphology issues...so that explains some of why we havent yet. IVF is so crazy expensive, its like buying a second vehicle but with no guarantees you will even get it...

i do hope you conceive soon 
:hugs:


----------



## missmarls

:growlmad::growlmad:Hi Ladies!Yes, the witch flew in this morning...and apparantly she had a bad day and is now taking it out on my uterus!:growlmad:Ouchie!! :growlmad:
I am going straight into another cycle, my clinic is phoning in a Clomid script to the pharmacy so starting Friday I delve back into the wonderful world of hot flashes and headaches! Yay!
ZeeZee I have my fingers crossed for you! I see a line on the 3rd test so definately getting darker...you are our beacon of hope! Keep us posted...


----------



## Charger22

Hi all

missmarls - I will be starting my 6th and last cycle of clomid on friday as well, I only had side effects the first month I took it the rest if the months I took the pills right before bed and had no side effects.

Britt11 - I have no idea why I can't concieve I go to see the specialist again on Sept 22, I seen her in Feb when she gave me the clomid prescription was 6months,


----------



## Britt11

missmarls said:


> :growlmad::growlmad:Hi Ladies!Yes, the witch flew in this morning...and apparantly she had a bad day and is now taking it out on my uterus!:growlmad:Ouchie!! :growlmad:
> I am going straight into another cycle, my clinic is phoning in a Clomid script to the pharmacy so starting Friday I delve back into the wonderful world of hot flashes and headaches! Yay!
> ZeeZee I have my fingers crossed for you! I see a line on the 3rd test so definately getting darker...you are our beacon of hope! Keep us posted...

oh hon sorry to hear that :hugs: good luck this cycle!! CD 1 is by far the worse...tomorrow will be a bit better :hugs:

Charger- good luck with the FS apt in Sept, I hope you get some answers and help

Zeezee where are you at??!! dont leave us hangin:winkwink:


----------



## zeezee

Hi y'all - missmarls, I am sorry the skanky witch came. :hugs:

So to answer your earlier q Britt - I did do a digi this afternoon and it was positive (can't cut the pic down in size enough). I pee'd on another cheapie a couple of hours ago and it was a lighter shadow again but with much more diluted pee. So I guess tomorrow will tell right. The ovidrel should be out of my system by now, and I tested negative for 2 days before this, so I guess I have to be a patient girl... (AGH!) :wacko:


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Hi y'all - missmarls, I am sorry the skanky witch came. :hugs:
> 
> So to answer your earlier q Britt - I did do a digi this afternoon and it was positive (can't cut the pic down in size enough). I pee'd on another cheapie a couple of hours ago and it was a lighter shadow again but with much more diluted pee. So I guess tomorrow will tell right. The ovidrel should be out of my system by now, and I tested negative for 2 days before this, so I guess I have to be a patient girl... (AGH!) :wacko:

oh I'm thinking its looking VERY good for you Zee...
what are your symptoms?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hoping to hear some good news from you zeezee! My fingers are crossed for you that this is your sticky bean!


----------



## Wallie

Update please Zee! :happydance: Looks really good, I can definitely see a line on the third HPT. By the way those things are usually pretty crap, I've heard ladies say they don't get a decent line until about 5 weeks preggers.

Good luck!


----------



## MarsMaiden

zee - it is def sounding like you might be pregnant lady! The digis are usually less sensitive so I wouldn't of thought they'd still be picking up the trigger by now. Updates!! We're all on tenterhooks here!

Would be interested to hear what your different lining measurements were. Mine was only 6.5mm on day ten and had IUI on day 12 so wouldn't really have been thick enough if you ask me but of course the clinic said 'it should be alright!' I was on progesterone after the IUI too so really shouldn't have been spotting but it's all a big mystery to me!


----------



## Sybil

Charger22 said:


> Hi Sybil
> 
> I had the dye test done in March and my tubes are clear, I have a LH surge cd 14 every month I use the opk. I ovulate on my own according to the blood work I had done last Oct or so by my own doctor. I live over 2 hrs away from Halifax so there is no way I could be there every day. My af started today, one more month of clomid to go but it will be a waste of time just like the last 6 months, I have never had any issues that would explain why i can not get pregnant, I am so depressed today. I am 29 and have been off my birth control pills for at least 2 years. We would never be able to afford the ivf, my husband sounds like yousr, he don't understand why I get upset every month and thinks it will happen eventually.

Hi Charger22 - it sounds like we are in the same boat, except I am older than you at 35. Both myself and DH have had all tests done and everything is normal. I have been of BCP for 4 years and for the first year because of family issues, we didn't try to get pregnant, shortly after we started actually trying, I fell pregnant, but sadly ended in mc at 10 weeks. By the time we were given the go ahead to try again, my husbands job took him away for 4 months. It has been just over 2 years since he has been home and there hasn't been even a hint of a BFP since. I live about 3 hours from Halifax and the travel time/cost to Halifax is a lot, but if that's what it takes, I guess I will have to make the sacrafices!! Just to warn you, even with a medicated cycle of IUI, there is a lot of travel to the clinic, so you have to be prepared to make the arrangements.


----------



## zeezee

omigodomigodomigod - did another digi this morning and was still positive! And then I peed'd on those cheapie internet strips - pic attached. I think its darker?
 



Attached Files:







POAS826.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## zeezee

I think I am going to go out and buy some first response tests now...


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> omigodomigodomigod - did another digi this morning and was still positive! And then I peed'd on those cheapie internet strips - pic attached. I think its darker?

your pregnant hon, congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance: gee I hope I join you soon.
what were your symptoms?


----------



## CaseyBaby718

YEY! Congrats Zeezee. Hope to see your first responses come back positive too. :D


----------



## MarsMaiden

Congrats Zee!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months hon! I'm sure after another thirty something positive tests, you'll start believing it.... ;)

I spoke to the clinic this afternoon about my next cycle and I will be on the same med doses as the last time so we'll just have to see what happens. Apparently spotting for six days before AF is not normal (no, really??! duh!) but they don't do anything other than the standard meds on the IUI cycles!! Oh yay, so we'll just keep wasting the NHSs money on meds for pointless cycles then until i get to IVF when you might think about addressing the problem?? *sigh*


----------



## zeezee

Just came back from blood test, now waiting for the phone call confirming or telling me I was wrong... DH put his foot down over the FR tests lol, he said if I am getting bloods we can bloody well save the money  (fair enough!).

Britt - no real symptoms, I have had a lot of cramping and pulling, but have had this every cycle on clomid. The only reason I actually tested was that I accidentially whacked my boob and the nipple hurt, so I tested! We'll see... FX!

Z
xx


----------



## zeezee

MarsMaiden said:


> zee - it is def sounding like you might be pregnant lady! The digis are usually less sensitive so I wouldn't of thought they'd still be picking up the trigger by now. Updates!! We're all on tenterhooks here!
> 
> Would be interested to hear what your different lining measurements were. Mine was only 6.5mm on day ten and had IUI on day 12 so wouldn't really have been thick enough if you ask me but of course the clinic said 'it should be alright!' I was on progesterone after the IUI too so really shouldn't have been spotting but it's all a big mystery to me!

Mars - my lining was thinner than that at 5.5mm. My clinic aims for 6mm but says 5-6 is also viable. Spotting like than AND on progesterone. Hmmmm. I saw your later post that they are not responding on that - can you go higher up to the clinic director and get some help, they should be treating YOUR symptoms, not continuing on standard protocols!

Z
xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Just came back from blood test, now waiting for the phone call confirming or telling me I was wrong... DH put his foot down over the FR tests lol, he said if I am getting bloods we can bloody well save the money  (fair enough!).
> 
> Britt - no real symptoms, I have had a lot of cramping and pulling, but have had this every cycle on clomid. The only reason I actually tested was that I accidentially whacked my boob and the nipple hurt, so I tested! We'll see... FX!
> 
> Z
> xx

ohh exciting, good luck with the test!!:baby:


----------



## Wallie

Definite :bfp: Zee - Congratulations. I hear your OH but is that not what we all want to see, once in our life - a FRER saying Yes, you're PREGNANT. He's a party pooper! lol!!! :rofl:

So, go over again what you had this cycle please, for all us hopefuls!:happydance:


P.S I've started spotting, so should start IUI this next cycle which will probably start early next week. Mars I spot for days too, and FS/Nurses aren't taking any notice of me either. I'll speak to them about it again when I go to the hospital but progesterone they don't normally give to ladies on IUI, only IVF.


----------



## zeezee

OH

MY

GOD.

Beta came back positive!!!!! :happydance: 31.5 which is normal for it beign so super early. Another on Saturday morning to see if it doubled.

I am excited and terrified!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

GREAT NEWS ZEEZEE!!!!! :happydance:

How early are you?? 

Will I be seeing you in the May Babies posts?


----------



## zeezee

Wallie said:


> Definite :bfp: Zee - Congratulations. I hear your OH but is that not what we all want to see, once in our life - a FRER saying Yes, you're PREGNANT. He's a party pooper! lol!!! :rofl:
> 
> So, go over again what you had this cycle please, for all us hopefuls!:happydance:

Hi Wallie  Same as last two cycles (clomid plus IUI) except for two things: (1) regular accupuncture from a little old Chinese lady and Chinese herbs, and (2) red meat every single day to try to build up the lining and get better blood flow to my uterus. I mean, I don't know whether this is causation or just correlation, but its the only thing I changed. FX the bean sticks.


----------



## zeezee

CaseyBaby718 said:


> GREAT NEWS ZEEZEE!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> How early are you??
> 
> Will I be seeing you in the May Babies posts?

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - thanks Casey!!! SUPER early - I think like 3 weeks and 3 days! I am only 11dpo in a 29 day cycle (14 day LP). EDD is May 2011. I am trying not to get too excited because of my lining issues - I now have to distract myself until Saturday's beta...


----------



## zeezee

Ok I am going to stop hijacking this thread after this, but I am so nervous about putting up a ticker, but have been dying to do it for so long!

FX for everyone, I can't thank you enough for your support.

Z
xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> OH
> 
> MY
> 
> GOD.
> 
> Beta came back positive!!!!! :happydance: 31.5 which is normal for it beign so super early. Another on Saturday morning to see if it doubled.
> 
> I am excited and terrified!

OMG my little cycle buddy is pregnant :happydance::happydance: I knew it!!! so happy for you Zee!!! this is well deserved. I will be following in your footsteps hopefully soon so we can be bump buddies.
so glad, wonderful news sweets!!


----------



## missmarls

Wow ZeeZee! Congratulations!!:happydance:
I am soooo happy for you! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Congratulations Zee! Your numbers sound great for so early, I'm sure that little bean is snug as a bug in a rug!

I will be seeing the FS on 09 November and the nurse mentioned that he might be able to introduce some oestrogen to try and help my lining and stop shedding early. Of course my third cycle will be done and dusted by then but maybe it's something he'll let me try for the fourth (and last).

Wallie - I have been on progesterone but unfortunately am spotting through it. My body just seems pretty determined to mess me around I think! Good luck for your next cycle hon, hope that cyst has sorted itself now.


----------



## sterretjie

Zeezee congrats on the BFP!!!!:happydance:

Did you perhaps experience any twinges? I've started getting sharp twinges especially in my left ovary and i'm 9dp IUI with injections. I had 2 mature follies this cycle of 18mm &19mm and hubby's motility was 75% which is good. I'm to scared to get excited too soon?:flower:













zeezee said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> GREAT NEWS ZEEZEE!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> How early are you??
> 
> Will I be seeing you in the May Babies posts?
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - thanks Casey!!! SUPER early - I think like 3 weeks and 3 days! I am only 11dpo in a 29 day cycle (14 day LP). EDD is May 2011. I am trying not to get too excited because of my lining issues - I now have to distract myself until Saturday's beta...Click to expand...


----------



## zeezee

Awwwww, thanks you guys - I am so nervous about tomorrow's beta, FX for doubling!

Britt - I EXPECT A BPF FROM YOU! I need my cycle buddy as a bump buddy!

Sterretjie - yes! I had LOTS of twinging, but I had that the last 2 cycles as well so I assumed it was clomid/overstimulation related. FX for you honey, let us know!


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> Awwwww, thanks you guys - I am so nervous about tomorrow's beta, FX for doubling!
> 
> Britt - I EXPECT A BPF FROM YOU! I need my cycle buddy as a bump buddy!
> 
> Sterretjie - yes! I had LOTS of twinging, but I had that the last 2 cycles as well so I assumed it was clomid/overstimulation related. FX for you honey, let us know!

OMG I was just thinking the same thing!! Wish I followed you exactly in this cycle as well! :winkwink:
we are all so happy for you hon
congrats again and look forward to tomorrow's #'s, I am sure they will be great
:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

wow!!!! yay congrats zee that's fab news, hope its a very sticky bean for you 
xxxxx


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, just wanted to send an update- the witch got me bright and early this morning...sigh. This was a natural cycle but i think we may do an unmedicated IUI this month and then possibly IVF in Oct. So unfortunatley ZeeZee and I arent cycle buddies anymore:growlmad: oh well hopefully we can still be bump buddies soon.

how are the rest of you? 
good luck for the upcoming IUIs
:hugs:


----------



## zeezee

BUMMER Britt :-( But I am still counting on you as my bump buddy  This is your month, I feel it!

hcg results in - starting hcg = 30.5, 45 hours later = 91 :happydance:

I have another test on Monday, hopefully all goes ok there too - I am really freaked out about it not going well but keep telling myself that every day I am preggo is a gift and to deal with things as they come.

Hope everyone is feeling ok, you are all in my thoughts.

Z
xx


----------



## Wallie

Great news on the numbers Zee. It really must feel surreal for you after all this time. Enjoy it though!

CD1 for me today so I'll phone the hospital tomorrow and see about starting my IUI #2 this cycle. I hope this damn cyst is gone.


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> BUMMER Britt :-( But I am still counting on you as my bump buddy  This is your month, I feel it!
> 
> hcg results in - starting hcg = 30.5, 45 hours later = 91 :happydance:
> 
> I have another test on Monday, hopefully all goes ok there too - I am really freaked out about it not going well but keep telling myself that every day I am preggo is a gift and to deal with things as they come.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok, you are all in my thoughts.
> 
> Z
> xx

great numbers Zee :thumbup: I had a feeling they would be, and great pma about everything.
I am feeling good about this cycle too, I just found out that a girl I know got pregnant with unmedicated IUI after a very long time TTC, so you never know- at least I dont have to worry about Clomid thinning my lining :)

Wallie sorry the witch got you, I know how you feel hon- we ARE getting our BFPs this month and joining Zee

:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

those numbers sound really good zeezee! how exciting!!

sorry af got you both britt and wallie :hugs:

i go for my day 12 scan on tues, so we'll see when i'll be getting my next iui

good luck to everyone

xx


----------



## zeezee

297 297!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They have more than tripled!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> 297 297!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They have more than tripled!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

whooop whoop :happydance: its a sticky!!
happy for you hon, so I got a call from the clinic, i may be offered treatment for IVF soon...so basically this month is OUR LAST chance before paying $15,000 for IVF!! I am praying my unmedicated IUI works!!

:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Wow Zee, those numbers are brilliant. Maybe you have a multiple pregnancy?!!!!

Well a few days ago I reported I was on CD1, well I'm not yet there! I've been spotting since last Wednesday night, hardly anything really but Sunday I thought, yeh here it comes (so I can do my next IUI) and still nothing but spotting. This absolutely drives me nutts. What on earth can be done about it as surely I can't get pregnant with spotting going on for 5 days plus a cycle? 

If it wasn't for the fact that I want to have a baby, that's 5 days where I wouldn't be able to get jiggy with OH plus the 5 days when AF does arrive. Nearly half the cycle I would either have spotting or AF :shrug:


----------



## mrssunshine78

zee that sounds fantastic!! :happydance:

wallie - are you sure you're not preg? have you done a test?

good luck to you britt - hope this cycle works, thats a lot of money for ivf, do they have a good success rate?

xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - good luck for your scan. Hopefully the clomid will be doing something good for you that will have made it worth the side effects!

wallie - if you get any answers about the spotting, let me know! It sounds like our symptoms are very similar. I am spotting again today on cd10, way too early for ov spotting so I am getting good old fashioned mid cycle bleeding! Fairly sure this will be an anovulatory cycle for me. Could your spotting be linked to the old cyst somehow?

zee - your numbers sound absolutely fab! Did you have more than one follie? Have you got your 6 week scan booked in yet?

britt - sorry the witch got you, fingers crossed this cycle works for you before you have to try IVF. If its unmedicated will you still be monitored?


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> zee that sounds fantastic!! :happydance:
> 
> wallie - are you sure you're not preg? have you done a test?
> 
> good luck to you britt - hope this cycle works, thats a lot of money for ivf, do they have a good success rate?
> 
> xx

thanks hon, you guys are all so supportive on this thread, its nice.
Yeah, actually the clinic has a 65-70% success rate for my age group (early 30's). Its rated one of the top in North America and has the highest success rate in Canada...they seem to know what they are doing. I agree its a lot of money, you should get 3 tries with that cost!!

Wallie- hope you get AF soon...lol cant believe I'm saying that or yeah have you done an HPT? you never know 

Mars- sorry about the spotting, i had that a couple of cycles but the doctors werent concerned, they said that can be very normal in a woman's cycle :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

I'm still spotting but nothing much at all to write home about. I thought AF would appear in full force today at least but no, nothing at all. Not even wearing a pad now, and when I wipe nothing either. Weird. No doubt in at least 2 days time AF will appear, so no point even thinking I'm pregnant as this is quite normal for me albeit alot more spotting and for alot less time usually. Maybe 2-4 days at most. This is 7 days today! Might be have something to do with the cyst but if I normally get spotting, who knows.


----------



## mrssunshine78

well scan was pretty rubbish today, have a few follicles, but they're all still quite small no leading follie yet, so another scan on friday, she said today i'd either already ov'd or i'm just a slow responder to clomid - great! when i took clomid before the 1st cycle i ov'd on cd20, so i suppose i'll just have to wait and see, pretty sure i haven't ov'd yet.

feeling so sick of it all today, everything just feels like a waste of time :cry: i'm just so fed up of ttc it can all just get so depressing can't it?

hope everyone else is feeling a bit better - although by the sounds of it most of us are having a tough time at the moment

just wondering - how old are most people on here? i'm 32 and hubby is 33

xxx


----------



## Wallie

Yes, Mrs Sunshine, it's tough. I'm so depressed with it all now, so I know how you feel.

I'm 35, 36 in October and OH is 39. We've been trying for 3 years this month and it feels like forever!

Everyone have their FX'd for me that I'm on CD1 today please. I've had enough of a week of spotting. I'll then be able to get on with IUI#2 however that'll be another load of emotions to go through again. :wacko:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Britt - that sounds like great odds for IVF! I for one know I would rather pay more for the chance that we were only going to have to do it once. Hopefully this natural cycle will work for you though *hugs*

Wallie - Really hope you hit day 1 today! When you know AF is on her way, there is nothing more frustrating than when she's late!

mrssunshine - I'm sure those follies will grow! At least you are being given plenty of monitoring and time for them to catch up! I've just turned 32 and dh is 34, we've been trying since Feb 08 so it does seem like a lot of us are in very similar situations. And if one more person tells me I'm still young, they may just get a punch in the nose!! I decided to have children at 30 because I knew that was the right age for me to be grown up enough to be a mum but still young enough to enjoy it. I now see the years ticking by and know that I might not be a mum until I'm in my late 30s and I hate that my choice has been taken away from me.


----------



## mrssunshine78

hope it is cd1 for you today, like mars says when you know she's gonna arrive you just want her to get on with it :hugs:

the success rate at your clinic is fab britt - its 40% at ours so your seems so much better

we do all seem to be pretty similar in age and trying for what seems like ever!! it was 3 yrs last month for us, we decided to try for a baby when we were settled, with decent jobs and a nice house, i too wanted to be a mum when i was early 30's.


----------



## Wallie

yeh CD1 for me today. I'll phone the hospital tomorrow and get the ball rolling with my 2nd IUI.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Go Wallie!! Are you on clomid or medication this cycle? Hope your baseline scan goes well!! *hugs*

have you had your IUI yet Mrssunshine? Any news?


----------



## Wallie

MarsMaiden said:


> Go Wallie!! Are you on clomid or medication this cycle? Hope your baseline scan goes well!! *hugs*

Thanks Mars! I've never been on clomid but last cycle the medication was gonal-f, so I assume it'll be the same stuff.

I'm feeling quite positive, well I am just now. Last iui I went into it saying I doubt it will work but this time I'm saying it'll maybe work! Positive thinking and attitude is what this calls for I think.

Quote of today is: "It is our attitude at the beginning of a difficult task which, more than anything else, will affect its successful outcome." William James

Anyway 1st internal scan is tomorrow 9:45, just hope this damn cyst has gone!


----------



## Wallie

yeh! cyst has gone :happydance: so now injecting gonal-f from today. Go back next Wednesday to see how my follies are responding!


----------



## Britt11

Wallie said:


> yeh! cyst has gone :happydance: so now injecting gonal-f from today. Go back next Wednesday to see how my follies are responding!

yeah exciting Wallie :thumbup:
Thats cool that your clinic puts you on Gonal-F, I hear good things about that drug as thats what they use for our IVF program. Good luck with the IUI
I should be going for my unmedicated one on Friday or Sat :thumbup:


----------



## Wallie

Thanks and good luck Brit!:thumbup:


----------



## mrssunshine78

Everything sounds good for you wallie - so glad that your cyst has gone

went for scan yesterday and i have 1 leading follie of 19mm, so having iui on monday morning have to inject myself tonight with pregadryl (or something like that) bit worried about that, but just gonna have to get over it!

good luck everyone

xx


----------



## Wallie

Thanks MrsS and that's great news. Don't worry about the injection, it's nothing to worry about and it's a necessity these days. Good luck with IUI on Monday!


----------



## zeezee

How are all my beautiful IUI buddies going?

Wallie, you've started this cycle now right? How are you feeling about it?

MrsSunhine - how are you feeling now honey? You were so sad a few days ago, I know it can really get you down this whole process :hugs:

MarsMaiden? MissMarls? Everyone ok?

And Britt, my gorgeous cycle buddy, you gearing up for the IUI sweetheart?

I just know you guys can hit it this month - we are all so similar in age and issues I have faith that somehow we will stick this out together. I am thinking of all of you and wishing every positive vibe you ways.

I have a scan at 5+3 on Wednesday and am very scared - actually its more the 6+3 scan I am scared about because that is when I didn't see the heartbeat last time. I am trying to think positively but in so many ways feel like a fraud (as in "oh I am not really preggo because I lost one and maybe the same thing will happen again"). I am taking each day as it comes.

Love to you all.

Z
xx


----------



## Wallie

I'm feeling good Zee, really excited about it actually. I'm feeling positive about it! Just hope OH doesn't have to cancel his biking weekend to be here for IUI but we'll see what happens. 

Really pleased to hear from you and to hear you're having an early scan. Please keep us up to date with your news and I've got my FX'd for that everythings perfect. :hugs:


----------



## missmarls

ZeeZee,
Good luck with your scan...I know all will be well, we are all thinking of you:flower:
I go for my day 12 scan and bloods tomorrow, IUI will likely be on Thurs. I am feeling hopeful for this cycle, I am hopeful that we get many BFPs this month. There really are a lot of us with similar issues, I just know it will work out for everyone.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies, 

am feeling better now zee thanks, hope everything goes well for you with the scan, i imagine it must be pretty scary :hugs:

iui is tomorrow, had pos opk yesterday though so not sure whether the timing is a bit wrong, we dtd yesterday so at least we've tried! 

hubby had to give me my ncg injection last night cos i just couldn't do it, so tempted to do preg test just so i can see what a pos looks like - stupid i know!

good luck with your scan tomorrow missmarls

xx


----------



## Britt11

zeezee said:


> How are all my beautiful IUI buddies going?
> 
> Wallie, you've started this cycle now right? How are you feeling about it?
> 
> MrsSunhine - how are you feeling now honey? You were so sad a few days ago, I know it can really get you down this whole process :hugs:
> 
> MarsMaiden? MissMarls? Everyone ok?
> 
> And Britt, my gorgeous cycle buddy, you gearing up for the IUI sweetheart?
> 
> I just know you guys can hit it this month - we are all so similar in age and issues I have faith that somehow we will stick this out together. I am thinking of all of you and wishing every positive vibe you ways.
> 
> I have a scan at 5+3 on Wednesday and am very scared - actually its more the 6+3 scan I am scared about because that is when I didn't see the heartbeat last time. I am trying to think positively but in so many ways feel like a fraud (as in "oh I am not really preggo because I lost one and maybe the same thing will happen again"). I am taking each day as it comes.
> 
> Love to you all.
> 
> Z
> xx

ahh you're so sweet, thanks Zee :hugs:
good luck with your scan, I know you are going to being fine, I have a good feeling about this one :hugs:

Hello ladies, good luck for all the upcoming IUIs!! I go for mine after a business trip- probably Fri/Sat, gosh I hope my cycle doesnt change as I am in Toronto until Thurs night
:hugs:


----------



## missmarls

So I had my day 12 scan and loods today. Three follies 17mm,20mm and 24mm. Back for blods again tomorrow....


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - taking an hpt after my trigger was one of the first things I did!! Just the novelty of seeing what one would look like was too hard to resist! I also remember focussing on that little stick so hard for some PMA that I would see it again in a couple of weeks! Sounds like you have good things going on though, a pos opk and a great size follie *fingers crossed for you*

Good luck too to Missmarls and Britt and Wallie and anyone else with IUIs coming up soon!

I am on my natural cycle again but it looks like I may be about to ovulate!! I don't think I have on a natural cycle (or a medicated for that matter!) for a while now so it is quite exciting! It's a bit late as I'm CD16 today and no pos opk yet but am getting cramps and the start of ewcm so hopefully it might happen in the next day or two. I'm meant to start norethisterone ready for the next cycle though on CD21 so I might phone the hopsital and see if I can delay a day or two if I get a pos opk as I don't want to risk any chance I might have!!


----------



## Wallie

missmarls said:


> So I had my day 12 scan and loods today. Three follies 17mm,20mm and 24mm. Back for blods again tomorrow....

Good sized follies! Good luck!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: lovely ladies. I have been lurking and watching this thread since about May this year and it looks like I may be joining you soon. We have been trying now since March this year with no luck and we have both discussed that if nothing happens by the end of the year I will go down the IUI/IVF route in January. 

Weird thing is I just went to see a very well knows almost famous psychic and she clarified my instincts and feelings and told me that I will have a baby girl next year but I will not be able to conceive natural and that I will need the help of a doctor. When she spoke I already knew it deep down and I always have. 

So I can feel contented now and relax and stop trying and trying and failing every month. I can save up even more money and when our lil girl comes she is gonna be well and truly pampered. I am 41 and I already have identical twin girls who are 19 now. I just knew I couldn't conceive naturally. Something was telling me and I should have trusted my own instincts.


----------



## Britt11

welcome and good luck Missmoo!! Have you gone to a fertility clinic yet?
Hope you get your little girl like predicted

Missmarls- dont know too much about follie size but it sounds good, :thumbup: hope you get your bfp this cycle

Mars- yeah for a natural cycle too!! no meds for me as well, but we will have an iui.
Yeah, if i had a trigger shot you bet i would take a HPT like right away lol!! why not :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

No I am going in January. I always had a gut feeling. I knew all along. Strange I know but I knew. I will be starting treatment at St Thomas and Guys in London in January xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I just wished I hadn't wasted a year trying for nothing but hey thats life eh


----------



## MarsMaiden

missymoo - hi, good luck! Hopefully you might get lucky naturally in the meantime!

Britt - whoo! Hoping for a natural miracle haha! :D When do you think your IUI might be? 

I'm slightly less hopeful today, cm has gone back to white and sticky and still nowhere near a pos opk plus a little bit more... *drumroll* spotting! I seem to be spotting more than I don't lately!


----------



## mrssunshine78

morning ladies

hope everyone is well. had my iui on monday, and did preg test on monday and it was pos yay - 1st time i've ever seen a pos preg test, didn't tell hubby i'd done it cos he'd had thought i was being silly! so in 2ww again, tbh i'm pretty chilled out this month, don't even know what cd i'm on, don't know when i ov'd, and i don't care!!! very strange feeling for me!

has anyone else had their iui this week?

mars - how are you today? still spotting? sounds like a complete nightmare for you

take care and good luck to everyone
xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Mrs sunshine - I'm new here. :hi: I don't understand that if you had your IUI on Monday that you don't know what cd you are on. Am I being thick? Also if you had tested already would it show up as pos already????


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - that suonds great and the perfect attitude to have, hopefully it will mean the tww will sail by for you! Yep, my cycles are just turning into one long nightmare! CD19 now and still no pos opk so I'm fairly sure this cycle is anovulatory. I have to start taking norethisterone in a couple of days ready for the next IUI cycle so if I do ov late it will be too late then anyway (although my totally natural cycles were averaging 24 days so I can't see me ov'ing now!) I can't wait to see the FS in November and try and get a handle on what's going on. 

missymoo - Mrssunshine had a hcg trigger shot for her iui so took a hpt just for the novelty of seeing the positive. It is of course a false positive at the moment. (sorry mrssunshine, don't mean to speak for you!)


----------



## Wallie

Mrs Sunshine, maybe the relaxed way, is the way to go. I had my tracking scan today and I've got one lead follicle at 17mm and 2 others at 14mm, so I've to trigger tomorrow (thursday 4pm) at work and then go in with OH to do IUI on Saturday morning at 8:30am. I'm still feeling pretty positive about this IUI but I'm sure that'll change in a week or so but long may it continue!

MissyMooMoo when doing IUI and if you're getting scans and a medicated cycle they'll induce ovulation with a trigger shot. This shot gives you the preganancy hormone, so when you POAS it's positive, it's fab!!! Just hope it stays though :hugs: This is also how they work out the timing for the actual IUI to take place.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh right! hehe that's really funny. It all makes sense now. So MrsSunshine was ammused at the positive and happy cos shes not see that before. I would be like that too. The few times I have poas I have seen nothing, not even the faintest of lines. Yeah I suppose it would be great to see a pos. Even better if it stays. 

I am looking forward to having my IUI next year. Does it hurt?

Also if you get the pos do you just keep testing over and over day after day to see if the pos stays or do you give it a break and test when you should be due af? x

Oh and also is that why Mrs Sunshine said she didn't know what cd she was on because they induce the ov so it makes your cycle differ or something? Sorry I sound dumb lol x

Also sorry for all the questions but is IVF as good as IUI. I am not sure which to have. I just want to make sure my chances are good. I am 41 you see but feel and look 27.


----------



## Wallie

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh right! hehe that's really funny. It all makes sense now. So MrsSunshine was ammused at the positive and happy cos shes not see that before. I would be like that too. The few times I have poas I have seen nothing, not even the faintest of lines. Yeah I suppose it would be great to see a pos. Even better if it stays.
> 
> I am looking forward to having my IUI next year. Does it hurt?
> 
> Also if you get the pos do you just keep testing over and over day after day to see if the pos stays or do you give it a break and test when you should be due af? x
> 
> Oh and also is that why Mrs Sunshine said she didn't know what cd she was on because they induce the ov so it makes your cycle differ or something? Sorry I sound dumb lol x
> 
> Also sorry for all the questions but is IVF as good as IUI. I am not sure which to have. I just want to make sure my chances are good. I am 41 you see but feel and look 27.

Yeh, it's quite weird seeing a +HPT when you've longed for a real one for so long. No the IUI doesn't hurt, maybe a bit uncomfortable but nothing to be worried about.

Some people do keep testing out the HCG in their system, so when it's gone and then test a few days later, they know it's the real thing. It took 8 days for me for the HCG to come out of my system but others have found it less. I suppose it must have something to do with the dosage.

I think Mrs Sunshine is just having a relaxed cycle however yes, with medicated cycles they are not as your own normal cycle, so they don't induce ovulation when you normally do, it's done earlier.

No IVF is bette than IUI, success rates are higher but there's more involved in IVF. I think the FS like you, in some cases, to try IUI first "just to see if it'll work" with your circumstances before moving to IVF. In most cases is eases the long wait for IVF.

HTH


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am really a bit (lot to be honest) nervous about aneasthetic with IVF. Is there anyway you can have it without. Do you have to have general aneasthetic or can you have Local. I don't feel as nervous as I did about it because I know they control your breathing with that mask as my OH patiently explained to me one night. But I just get nervous about it. Do you think if I was so nervous about it that if they still did it regardless I might have an adverse reaction to it? My OH said not. He said that even if I was panicking to the point of blacking out if they did general aneasthetic on me it would be exactly the same as if I was really calm and relaxed about the whole thing. 

What I am trying to say is.....(very badly trying to say)...or even ask is if I was really nervous about it would they still do the procedure (because I want it!!!) or would they say I am too nervous and not do it. If they did do it and I went into the operating theatre in a state would I be ok because I worry that if I am nervous that it might affect my breathing and I might not wake up :sad:. But my OH said he would stay with me and that this would not be possible because aneasthetic totally paralyses you and the mask controls your breathing. Sorry I just have a fear about it all. I feel so embarrased now


----------



## Wallie

Sorry, I've no idea about IVF really, that's my next step if IUI doesn't work. Best to check out someone's IVF journal.


----------



## missmarls

OMG!! Ladies I am soo pissed off!:growlmad:
So, since my clinic is over an hour away, I have to do my bloodwork at the lab up the road from me. Anyways, yesterday they had a fuck up and guess who's blood didn't get out on time? So my fertility clinic called them this afternoon and found out »I actually surged yesterday and should have done my IUI this morning:growlmad::growlmad: 
So, I just put my self through another Clomid cycle, plus four days straight of bloodwork for nothing. The clinic said not to stress...get a bottle of wine and have a date night! Seriously? Date nights haven't worked for the past three years, why would they work now? Sorry, rant over..:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That's awful. So unprofessional of them. Sorry you had to go through all that :hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

MissyMooMoo said:


> Mrs sunshine - I'm new here. :hi: I don't understand that if you had your IUI on Monday that you don't know what cd you are on. Am I being thick? Also if you had tested already would it show up as pos already????



thank you everyone for replying for me wasn't at a computer yesterday

i normally use a fertilty monitor and fertility friend so pretty much always know what cd i'm on, but this month i'm not bothering with either cos i'm just so stressed out with it all

i haven't done another preg test, think af will be due about the 20th sept, so gonna leave it til then seeing the pos was fab but seeing negs is so depressing

missmarls thats so rubbish for you, i can totally understand you will feel like the hell of clomid was for no reason :hugs: why do they do your bloodwork everyday? do you not get a trigger shot?

wallie those follies sound good, fingers crossed for you this cycle

mars do you only have iui every other month cos of the meds you take?

hope i haven't missed anyone
xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

missmarls - that's terrible! Will they refund you the costs of the cycle? Could they not have done the IUI when they realised or was it many hours too late? So sorry for you, what a total pain!

mrssunshine - yeah I think so! I think with medicated cycles there is a greater chance of cysts so my clinic always has a break month inbetween to allow the ovaries to settle and recover. I also think that it is to make sure the cycles are spread over a longer period. My PCT wont refer you for IVF until you have been ttc for 3 years so it is basically to fill in the gap between the start of the 2nd year when they get around to offering the IUI and the 3rd year when they will offer IVF. With my first failed cycle and all the palava with starting off on bcp's and whatnot, it will take the best part of 12 months to complete my 4 IUI cycles!


----------



## Wallie

Miss Marls, no wonder you're pissed off, I would be too. It's just so disappointing when your ttc and you miss a month and it's not your fault. Date night! what a thing to say, some folk have no idea!


----------



## missmarls

Hi ladies...I'm feeling slightly less homicidal today! It wasn't my actual fertility clinic's fault...it was the lab in my city that didn't send out the blood in time and then when they had results, didn't bother sending them to my clinic (the nurse actually tore them a new one over the phone :haha:). The only cost I'm out is the $40 for Clomid...all of the blood and ultrasounds are covered by the province. They don't do the trigger if Isurge on my own before day 16 but I have that option which I will definately do next month (I almost did this month, but thought I'd save myself the $90 since last month the monitoring and IUI went smoothly).
So, since I'm out, I can dedicate all of my positive thoughts to all of you...hopefully I'll be the only one on this thread next month as you'll all get your BFP's:flower:


----------



## mrssunshine78

missmarls i feel so much for you, as if taking clomid isn't bad enough, it seems most other places you get trigger shot regardless if whether you ov on your own, so i'd def go for it next month. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls 
how are you?

I just came back from my unmedicated IUI, but I think I may have already o'd...as temp spiked this morning and cm is like post O, but the nurse said no, rely on the OPKs and if it was +ve yesterday all should be ok today...who knows? was a bit painful but quick....

Missmarls- OMG, i would be livid too, got to love our health care system some days hey??...good luck, hope you guys caught the eggy

MrsS- good luck in the 2ww, when are you testing?

Mars- where are you at in your cycle

Zee- are you still checking this thread? how are you doing?

:hugs:


----------



## Amb434

Hi ladies! :)

Whew, I just finished reading this thread from the beginning, it's a long one, lol. Mind if I join?

I'm sure I'll be joining some of you first time IUIers pretty soon. I'm going to see an FS for the first time next Thursday after 3 failed Clomid/Hcg trigger cycles with my OB.

Lots of luck to everyone and, hopefully, I'll have good news to report soon. :)


----------



## Britt11

Amb434 said:


> Hi ladies! :)
> 
> Whew, I just finished reading this thread from the beginning, it's a long one, lol. Mind if I join?
> 
> I'm sure I'll be joining some of you first time IUIers pretty soon. I'm going to see an FS for the first time next Thursday after 3 failed Clomid/Hcg trigger cycles with my OB.
> 
> Lots of luck to everyone and, hopefully, I'll have good news to report soon. :)

welcome and good luck to you!! :thumbup: a lot of girls get a bfp first IUI...some longer than others like me :wacko:


----------



## Amb434

Thanks, Britt! FX'd for you, Hun.. It will happen. :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi! Do you mind if I join? I joined bnb last january but this is my 1st post. I'm about to start my 3rd iui cycle. Been ttc #2 for almost 2 yrs now. I have pcos and dh has low motility. Has anyone done an iui cycle with femara?


----------



## zeezee

Lovely ladies - checking on on you, how is everyone going?? I am ok, had a scare last week, crapping myself about heartbeat scan on Wednesday, so FX for all of us.

Z
xx


----------



## Wallie

hi Greeneyes, welcome to this thread and good luck with no3 iui.

ZeeZee also good luck but with your scan. Sorry you had a crappy time last week and I hope buba is okay when you get your scan. :hugs:

I had my IUI yesterday morning. Nothing exciting to write home about I suppose but my stomach/ovaries were more tender yesterday and I felt I needed the loo constantly but never. Our hospital doesn't give any feedback either on the sample, they would just ask OH to produce another one if it wasn't good enough but that never happened. Anyway I'm in the 2ww or 9 days going by last time. Oh I did ask about starting AF earlier than normal and they said again that pregnancy just hasn't occurred if that happens again and that's just the way it goes. :shrug:


----------



## missmarls

Hi Ladies,
Just checking in to see how everyone is doing...how is the 2ww going? Long and torturous?


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies, yes the dreaded 2ww now...aggh, I think i am 2dpo now...think I got an infection....geeish this has been happening quite a bit at O time...not cool, the doctor said its the increase in Estrogen....

Zee- great to see you, I am sure your scan will be great, keep us posted :hugs:

Welcome Amb and g.l.

Wallie, Missmarls, hope this cycle is a bfp


----------



## Amb434

Greeneyes - good luck on your next IUI, FX'd that this will be the one for you. When do you go in? Also, I live in Louisiana, too!

Zee - can't wait to hear how your scan goes on Wed. :hugs:

Wallie & Britt - praying your 2ww isn't too miserable, hopefully we'll be seeing some BFP's soon!

I'm starting to get pretty anxious about my consult with the FS on Thursday, but mostly excited to really be moving forward now. :thumbup:


----------



## MarsMaiden

hi britt! I have just started taking norethisterone to delay my period ready for my next cycle. Will start injections for the next cycle on the 26th (I think!) and then next scan is on the 4th October. Still a long way to go but I always seem to feel better when I'm taking something! Do you know when you'll test?

Amb434 - good luck for you appointment!

greeneyes - good luck for your IUI!

zee - really hope your scan goes well hun, keep us updated! *hugs*

wallie and everyone else in the tww - fingers crossed and good luck!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Thanks everyone for the welcome. 

Amb434- I'm waiting for the :witch: to arrive as this is my longest cycle ever. Good luck with your fs appt. 

FX'd and praying for those in the 2ww. 

zeezee - praying for you.

Marsmaiden - good luck to you too.

As for me I'm currently on cd52 and waiting so I can start my meds for iui.


----------



## Britt11

MarsMaiden said:


> hi britt! I have just started taking norethisterone to delay my period ready for my next cycle. Will start injections for the next cycle on the 26th (I think!) and then next scan is on the 4th October. Still a long way to go but I always seem to feel better when I'm taking something! Do you know when you'll test?
> 
> Amb434 - good luck for you appointment!
> 
> greeneyes - good luck for your IUI!
> 
> zee - really hope your scan goes well hun, keep us updated! *hugs*
> 
> wallie and everyone else in the tww - fingers crossed and good luck!!

sounds like they have a great plan for you Mars, good luck :thumbup:
Ohh testing....I havent even thought of it, I think I am only 3dpo so far, hard to say when I'll test but I am hoping to not be too obsessive this cycle:winkwink:

Zee- looking forward to hearing about the scan

Amb- good luck with the FS apt :thumbup: They truly are amazing doctors and really know their stuff

:hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 - That's cool. I live in South Louisiana. How bout you?


----------



## Amb434

Greeneyes - I live in Southeast LA, around the Baton Rouge area. CD52, yikes! That's a long cycle. Will your doc not give you Provera to induce?

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 I live around the Baton Rouge area too. Yeah, I think I need to call cause I'm still trying to ovulate. Never had this happen before. Getting very frustrated, lol.


----------



## scomar

greeneyes0279 said:


> Hi! Do you mind if I join? I joined bnb last january but this is my 1st post. I'm about to start my 3rd iui cycle. Been ttc #2 for almost 2 yrs now. I have pcos and dh has low motility. Has anyone done an iui cycle with femara?

Hey green eyes ! am in the TWW for my 3rd IUI and in similar position to you - endo and low count.
we can do it !
:happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hey girls. Just wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone! I'm hoping to see some bfps soon.


----------



## scomar

i bloody hope there will be - these HPT tests are costing too much for me to have to chuck any more -ve ones in the bin LOL


----------



## MissyMooMoo

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Hey girls. Just wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone! I'm hoping to see some bfps soon.

Wow I just read you journal. I loved it! You didn't think it was your month which was so cool! :flower:


----------



## scomar

*Did you ladies who have been pregnant before feel massively different before getting your BFP ???!*


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi Scomar, FX'd for you.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Scomar, I experienced sore bb's, exhaustion, and slight nausea but I was 5 weeks along when I found out.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

hope everyone is doing ok

good luck zee - hope everything is ok when you go for your scan

not much to report with me, think af is due at the wknd, but not entirely sure as don't know when i ov'd and also not sure if clomid will increase my lp again, so who knows :wacko: not gonna test until monday anyway, thats when they told me at the clinic. hate this last wk of tww its just a nightmare, trying to distract myself, but it never works!

good luck to the new girls and good luck to everyone else

xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Does anybody know which private clinic is the best in the UK for IUI and IVF? x I'm going to the doctors on 27th this month and going to ask about clomid before I get IUI in Jan. I don't know if I will get it though because I ovulate regularly and have regular cycles but I have been told that they sometimes prescribe it to get the ball rolling before I have IUI or IVF done. Anybody been on clomid and got results just on that alone?


----------



## scomar

do you want to go local ? or would you use a London clinic?


----------



## scomar

The capital's top 10 clinics

1. Assisted Reproduction and Gynaecology Centre

2. Reproductive Genetics Institute

3. The Lister Hospital/University College Hospital (joint)

5. Chelsea and Westminster Hospital Assisted Conception Unit

6. Centre for Reproductive Medicine/Assisted Conception Unit at Guy's and St Thomas' Hospital (joint)

8. The London Bridge Fertility, Gynaecology and Genetics Centre

9. The Barts and the London Fertility Centre

10. Assisted Conception Unit at Kings College Hospital


----------



## scomar

https://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stan...ndon-hospital-is-top-of-ivf-success-league.do

read this link

we're going to use CRM London for IVF if it comes to that


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I will go to the best in London. I just want the best. Money is no option x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

crm is? It shows that University College London is the best. I have a leaflet from them and they seem really professional and good.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ahhh its Guys and St Thomas that isn't it x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am really excited. Thank you so much scomar!!! I just wish January was here but I seen all the xmas stuff in shops today and it made me get really excited because soon as we get xmas over then I get it done! Can I ask you why you choose St Thomas as apposed to University College as University College has best success rates according to that Evening Standard article you sent me link for?


----------



## scomar

hey, we are going via CRM which is this one https://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/
Its no. 3 in the league table.
We are using that one as have done everything privcate so far, laparoscopy, 3x IUI etc. and that is the clinic that my gynaecologist works through . I really like my gynae so will just go with whatever clinic the gynae uses - which at the mo is that one

just been looking at IVF on NHS - it looks like a total postcosde lottery - check this out
It all depends on which PCT (primary care trust) your doctors is in. 
e.g.
Buckinghamshire PCT gives 1 free IVF cycle

Westminster PCT gives 2 free IVF cycles.

But as to waiting lists i have no idea ?!

https://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2009/aug/06/fertility-problems-nhs

check out this article please when you have a mo !

Also remember if you go private for one IVF and it doesnt work then you may not be eligible for IVF on the NHS - as each PCT has different rules !

As a result i may do one IVF on NHS then do rest private if necessary ?! depends on the waiting list. That will be my decider as i dont want to wait more than 3/4 months

xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am not elegible for NHS whatsoever so that is not an option. Because I am 41 and because I have identical twins. So those things make me a no go area if I ever wanted help from NHS. Their idea is I have children so why would I need any more and I am 41 so I shouldn't be wanting any.

I am not bothered about the NHS. I don't like their policies or opinions and I find them discriminating. 

Thank you so much for your help and the other link. Your wonderful! x


----------



## scomar

No problem ! a pleasure to help. If NHS is not an option and money is cool then hell go for the best i say !!!
Ooooh twins ! did you conceive them naturally ? i&#8217;d love twins !
am currently in the TWW after 3rd IUI.......


----------



## greeneyes0279

:hi: ladies! How is everyone? 

I just rang my doctor and he is calling me in some prometrium. Yay! 
Never thought I'd say this, but I'm excited to see the :witch: lol.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

scomar said:


> No problem ! a pleasure to help. If NHS is not an option and money is cool then hell go for the best i say !!!
> Ooooh twins ! did you conceive them naturally ? i&#8217;d love twins !
> am currently in the TWW after 3rd IUI.......

Yes I was 20 years old when I got pregnant and it was easy back then. I literally came of bcp and didn't get af. They are identical and it was a massive shock!!!!!! They are 19 now and one has a baby girl. Yes I am a nana lol. I will be going for IUI but I have just managed to get an appointment with my Dr to refer me to an RE in my area who I will be asking if I can go on Clomid as I have heard some very good things regarding this. If that doesn't work then I will be going to University College in London for IUI and if no success there then I will get IVF. I am too determined and I will NEVER give in!

I WISH YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH LUCK and lots of :dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

greeneyes0279 said:


> :hi: ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I just rang my doctor and he is calling me in some prometrium. Yay!
> Never thought I'd say this, but I'm excited to see the :witch: lol.

:hi: I am new here in this thread. I am going to try clomid to get the ball rolling. What is prometrium? Sorry if I sound stupid lol


----------



## greeneyes0279

MissyMooMoo said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I just rang my doctor and he is calling me in some prometrium. Yay!
> Never thought I'd say this, but I'm excited to see the :witch: lol.
> 
> :hi: I am new here in this thread. I am going to try clomid to get the ball rolling. What is prometrium? Sorry if I sound stupid lolClick to expand...

Hi! Prometrium is a progesterone supplement. It's going to induce my cycle as I'm currently on cd54. Good luck and sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

greeneyes0279 said:


> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I just rang my doctor and he is calling me in some prometrium. Yay!
> Never thought I'd say this, but I'm excited to see the :witch: lol.
> 
> :hi: I am new here in this thread. I am going to try clomid to get the ball rolling. What is prometrium? Sorry if I sound stupid lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hi! Prometrium is a progesterone supplement. It's going to induce my cycle as I'm currently on cd54. Good luck and sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Does it make AF show? x


----------



## greeneyes0279

MissyMooMoo said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyMooMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I just rang my doctor and he is calling me in some prometrium. Yay!
> Never thought I'd say this, but I'm excited to see the :witch: lol.
> 
> :hi: I am new here in this thread. I am going to try clomid to get the ball rolling. What is prometrium? Sorry if I sound stupid lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hi! Prometrium is a progesterone supplement. It's going to induce my cycle as I'm currently on cd54. Good luck and sending you lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Does it make AF show? xClick to expand...

Yes. I take one pill a day for 10 days unless af shows before I finish the 10 days worth.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Would it work for a friend of mine on another thread in here. She has not had af for 120 days now and doctors wont help her


----------



## greeneyes0279

MissyMooMoo said:


> Would it work for a friend of mine on another thread in here. She has not had af for 120 days now and doctors wont help her

Wow! Really! They won't help her at all? I know they have a 100mg, 200mg and 400mg doseages. I would think it should work for her. Has she tried finding another doctor that will help her? It just blows my mind that there are doctors out there that could careless.


----------



## MarsMaiden

*waves* Hi everyone! Hope all are doing well gearing up or waiting out their cycles! Just over another week for before I start getting stabby again - can't believe I look forward to it so much!

And have just remembered that I have forgotten to take my damn pills this morning so am going to have to trot home at lunchtime to take them! Like I havent got anything better to do that use my lunch to take stupid pills that make me bloated and grumpy and hungry. lol!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

MarsMaiden said:


> *waves* Hi everyone! Hope all are doing well gearing up or waiting out their cycles! Just over another week for before I start getting stabby again - can't believe I look forward to it so much!
> 
> And have just remembered that I have forgotten to take my damn pills this morning so am going to have to trot home at lunchtime to take them! Like I havent got anything better to do that use my lunch to take stupid pills that make me bloated and grumpy and hungry. lol!

Lol I bet as you wrote that you though :dohh: I haven't taken them. So what other symptoms do you get from clomid. I may have to take them. Got to see doctor at 10.10 this morning x


----------



## mrssunshine78

what a nightmare mars, hmm i can't believe you're looking forward to injecting yourself lol! i couldn't do mine, hubby had to do it for me!

missymoomoo - clomid side effects are different for everyone, i get really bad headaches, and generally feel very depressed, and kind of numb if you know what i mean? i really don't like taking it at all :cry:


----------



## scomar

Clomid doesnt seem to have any effect on my so i guess am lucky.
Hopefully you will be the same !


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh I hope I am the same scomar but if I am not I will suffer the side-effects....it's worth it!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Missymoomoo - I'm not on clomid so not sure of the side effects for that but I hear its not pleasant for a lot of people. I have to take norethiseterone to delay my AF so that I fit in with my clinic's schedule for IUI. It makes me feel entirely rotten, I could properly spork someone today!!

Mrssunshine - how are things going hon? I hope that the witch has taken a 9month holiday from your house!


----------



## mrssunshine78

I'm ok mars - just sick of the waiting tbh, not really sure when af is due cos ov was delayed because of clomid, think it'll be the wknd or monday, not feeling very hopeful


----------



## scomar

How bad should i feel...........
just went for a work lunch and had 3 glasses of wine and now feel tipsy !! eeeeeeek
i know i shouldnt have but so convinced i wont get my BFP i thought sod it.
but now i feel a weee bit guilty !
have you guys done that before ?!?!?
xxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I must admit I have had 2 days where I had 2 glasses of wine this cycle lol


----------



## mrssunshine78

yeah i def do that!!! all the time - well not every night, but we've been trying for 3 yrs so if i hadn't drank in all of that time i may have gone slightly mad!! way i see it there's loads of people who drink cos they're not trying and they fall preg!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah I agree with you Mrssunshine. A lot of people fall pregnant whilst they are dunk! haha


----------



## scomar

phew - 
my sister has 2 bambinos and she said to me "dont stree the small stuff" a few glasses is okay - just no crazy stuff like shots of sambuca !
we have been trying so long that if i didnt drink i wouldn't have had wine for 2 years !!
yeah - i cant give up my vino.
plus i had it with food etc. wasnt on an empty stomach.
xx


----------



## scomar

:drunk::drunk:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Scomar - I often beat myself up about things like this - coffee is my addiction! But seriously, if a little bit of caffeine, alcohol, sweeteners etc could really make that much difference then the world would be a very empty place cos noone would ever get preggers!! I think taking some time to chill out and relax can only be good for you right now *hugs*


----------



## scomar

so true
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Amb434

Hey girls! Hope everybody is hanging in there. :)

MissyMooMoo - Clomid didn't really affect me, either. I had heard some things about it before I started taking it, so I was bracing myself for the emotional rollercoaster it was supposed to send me on. But, I didn't really feel any different. So, who knows!

Scomar - I'll admit I'll have a few drinks every now and then! Nothing serious, and I figure it's okay depending on where I'm at in my cycle. And, hey, if it relaxes you enough, that will reduce stress and help you get preggo! Haha.

So, I had my first appt today with my FS and it went really well! I was super nervous, but he really put me at ease, I like him a lot. He wants to start with doing a SA on hubby, a glucose test on me to figure out how bad my PCOS is (I've never been formally diagnosed, just assumed) and an HSG. He also wants to put me on Metformin after my glucose test. Then he wants to do one more round of Clomid 150mg with possibly an IUI and monitor me from there. So, now I wait for the :witch: to show up so we can get started! Very excited to finally be moving forward and getting my questions answered. Thanks for listening (reading) ladies, I'll be sure to update! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

amb - wow I bet you came out feeling so releaved. And it sounds like you have a great FS there. I have an appointment with mine on 14th October and this should be CD1 on the cycle then (I have already calculated). I don't have a clue what he is going to do. I hope in a way that he will give me clomid because I have heard some really good success stories about it. x


----------



## Amb434

Missy - It was a very good experience, I hope everything goes well with your visit, too! Most likely, you will start off with Clomid. It seems it's the drug of choice for most doctors. I've heard many success stories because of it, but unfortunately it didn't work for me. However, my FS wants to try it one more time at the highest dosage + IUI. Maybe that will be the magic combination. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! Just thought I'd say hi! I'm 5DPIUI and hoping for a positive outcome. We had 11.5mil motile sperm and 6 mature follies! I'll gladly take 2, as long as I get at least 1!

So, I can't read through 112 pages tonight... Am I silly for getting my hopes up?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Amb434 said:


> Missy - It was a very good experience, I hope everything goes well with your visit, too! Most likely, you will start off with Clomid. It seems it's the drug of choice for most doctors. I've heard many success stories because of it, but unfortunately it didn't work for me. However, my FS wants to try it one more time at the highest dosage + IUI. Maybe that will be the magic combination. :)

Wow he is so good and I got my fx for you big time that you will get your :bfp:. Is this all with the NHS or did you go Private? :flower:


----------



## missmarls

Megg33k said:


> Hey girls! Just thought I'd say hi! I'm 5DPIUI and hoping for a positive outcome. We had 11.5mil motile sperm and 6 mature follies! I'll gladly take 2, as long as I get at least 1!
> 
> So, I can't read through 112 pages tonight... Am I silly for getting my hopes up?

Hi Megg,
I don't think you're silly at all! The more eggs the more chances right? My first IUI didn't work but I wasn't that devastated...I feel like this will be the answer for a lot of us, it just might take a few tries for me. There have been people on here that have had success with less eggs and under 3 mil sperm. Keep up your positive attitude...we are all pulling for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

missmarls said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Just thought I'd say hi! I'm 5DPIUI and hoping for a positive outcome. We had 11.5mil motile sperm and 6 mature follies! I'll gladly take 2, as long as I get at least 1!
> 
> So, I can't read through 112 pages tonight... Am I silly for getting my hopes up?
> 
> Hi Megg,
> I don't think you're silly at all! The more eggs the more chances right? My first IUI didn't work but I wasn't that devastated...I feel like this will be the answer for a lot of us, it just might take a few tries for me. There have been people on here that have had success with less eggs and under 3 mil sperm. Keep up your positive attitude...we are all pulling for you!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs: We just feel like this is it for us... and I'm going to be ever so sad if not, ya know?

FX'd that everyone's journey is about to end in the best way!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Those figures sound great - i'd def be getting my hopes up with those!! good luck

think i'm out again this month, no flow as yet, but have back and stomach pain, so thinking its not far away. Fed up but think i expected it to fail again - after all this is my 4th iui!!

how are the other ladies in 2ww??

xx


----------



## Amb434

Missy - Thanks, hun! I live in the states, actually, so no such thing as NHS here, unfortunately. Luckily, I have really good insurance that has some infertility coverage so I'm not paying for everything out of pocket. Thank God for that! :)

Megg - Wow, those are great numbers! FX'd for you!

Mrssunshine - Sorry about your cycle. :hugs: Will you be doing another IUI or will you move on to something else?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Amb - Sounds like your FS is switched on and fx for you this month and hope you get your :bfp:. We have NHS here in the UK but not sure how long the waiting list is but if it comes to it I am going to go Private but the insurance here doesn't cover that. x But I don't care lol


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so relieved to hear the #s sound good for us! I hope we can all be done/pregnant at the end of this cycle!!! :hugs: I'd love a TON of IUI success bump buddies!


----------



## Wallie

Hi Ladies,

I'm just one day off the same point I got AF last IUI cycle. I'm convinced it's going to happen again, get AF I mean! It's so depressing.


----------



## mrssunshine78

well af arrived in full flow last night :cry: i'm so sick of it all, started clomid again this morning and now onto cycle 5 of iui, why they wont let me just go for ivf i will never know, its absolute torture going through this every month :cry:

good luck wallie - hope your news is better than mine

good luck to everyone else out there

xx


----------



## Wallie

oh shoot Mrs Sunshine. I really feel for you, this is so hard :hugs: Have you asked why they won't let you do IVF?


----------



## mrssunshine78

i wanted to go straight onto ivf when we went to see the consultant in august, but he just said guidelines suggest 6 iui in unexplained and then we can have ivf, i just think that its pretty obvious that the iui isn't working and we should be able to have ivf if we want, but cos we're getting it for free i have to do what consultant suggests however annoying it may be. I'm just feeling really frustrated :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm so sorry to hear that MrsSunshine :hugs: It's such a shame you can't choose IVF


----------



## Wallie

Yeh, it's a shame but I only get 2 goes at IUI and I would love another go to be on the safe side and we have a good go at it however if it's not going to work, it's not going to work and it's a lot of undue stress to go through six times!!! We had to pay for our IUI's since we're on the NHS IVF waiting list, it's not too expensive though luckily.


----------



## mrssunshine78

yeah i admit that i wouldn't have been happy only doing 2 cycles, cos there always would be that what if? but 6 i think is very excessive grrrr bloody nhs, but then again am glad we don't have to pay for treatment


----------



## MissyMooMoo

How long did you wait for the IUI with the NHS? X


----------



## mrssunshine78

i could have had iui after about 2 and half yrs, but went with clomid 1st, and started iui in june, so that was nearly 3 yrs, i'm lucky i can have them back to back cos i know some people can't


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You waited 3 yrs with NHS?????


----------



## Wallie

We finally were seen by the FS in April 2010 and we did our first IUI in July. Seemed like ages at the time but I suppose it wasn't really. We get two goes while waiting on IVF which is an 18 month wait. So it will be October 2011 before we are entitled to IVF but I've pursuaded OH and we'll be doing IVF ourselves if this cycle fails. I think there's about an 8 weeks waiting list for private patients at our clinic. I know we have to get a few other blood tests before we can start that too.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry its so rough today... I don't unerstand the necessity for 6 IUI's before IVF. If this cycle doesn't take, I could do IVF next cycle if I chose to. I could have done it this cycle if I'd wanted to. I'm almost regretting that I didn't. I'm worried I'm wasting my time with IUI. :(


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I'm going to check on the waiting time at University College in London for new year now!


----------



## mrssunshine78

were unexplained and so they leave you longer cos they think you'll fall preg naturally, if they'd explained things better to me, i'd have prob been starting ivf now, they let me make decisions that affected my course of treatment.


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - so sorry to hear that this cycle was a bust for you again. *hugs* Working our way through the NHS can be so frustrating, I hate having my treatment dictated and they seem to spend so little time listening to us as people and we get so little time with our actual FS. I get four IUIs although they are all medicated but I have to have a rest cycle between so the whole process will take about a year. Sounds liek we may end up having IVF around the same time next year although I am not sure how long the waiting lists are down here. 

Oh and I just worked forward and assuming I get to the fourth IUI cycle, my testing day will be Christmas day. Perfect (Not!!).


----------



## scomar

3rd IUI cycle, 12DPIUI and its a *BFN *for me.
IVF here i come
:(
f*cking annoyed today !!! excuse my language

:bfn:
:bfn:
:bfn:
:bfn:
:bfn:
:bfn:

:growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: scomar!


----------



## scomar

:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

scomar said:


> 3rd IUI cycle, 12DPIUI and its a *BFN *for me.
> IVF here i come
> :(
> f*cking annoyed today !!! excuse my language
> 
> :bfn:
> :bfn:
> :bfn:
> :bfn:
> :bfn:
> :bfn:
> 
> :growlmad:

I'm sorry - I think I'll be joining you too - :bfn: and IVF


----------



## Megg33k

I'm pretty sure I'm going straight to IVF if I get a BFN too! :shrug: I hope none of us have to though!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Wallie and Scomar - sorry to hear about your BFNs :hugs:


----------



## scomar

Thanks guys, it really means a lot to have support out there. 
I am going to test again at 14DPIUI (when my RE told me to !!) and then 16DPIUI.
If its still negative I will stop the progestorone then nasty witch the bitch will arrive
xxxx


----------



## mrssunshine78

so sorry girls that its a bfn - thought we might have had some positive news this month!

there isn't a waiting list for ivf where i am mars, so after my 2 months off clomid i should be able to start ivf, it'd be nice to have someone to go through it with (although i do hope you get your bfp and don't have to have ivf-hope it came across that way!)

anyway day12 scan next wed and hopefully iui on fri - am slowing getting through them!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wallie and Scomar - :hugs: . I hate the nasty witch flaming bitch!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Wallie and Scomar :hugs: 

Megg - FX'd for you. Been stalking you for a while now, lol. 

Amb - glad your fs appt. went good. I know your excited to get this next cycle going. 

Good luck Marsmaiden and Mrssunshine.

As for me I am on cd61, but day 7 of taking the prometrium. Can't wait for af to show.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Good luck, greeneyes! :hugs:

I might have the start of a faint BFP! EEK!


----------



## Wallie

Oh how exciting! FX for you.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Wallie! Its still early... but I (and most other people) see something on this morning's tests!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow Megg excited for you. I have never got a faint in all the time we have been ttc lol


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Its all I've ever gotten in 2 pregnancies/losses. But, I'm hoping for better results this time! I'm not ready to call it a BFP yet... but I'm almost a bit excited!


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - I get exactly what you mean lol! and i hope neither of us end up there!

Megg - keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, well I'm back from New York and had an awesome time! Love that city!!
Sorry for the girls who got AF, I know exactly how you feel, its so hard especially when a lot of us are LTTC'rs. Good luck for the next cycle Wallie, Scomar, MrsS :hugs:

Megg- hello, oh yeah, start of a BFP maybe how exciting!! are you using IC's or have you gotten other tests?

AFM- i am 12dpo today and I had an unmedicated IUI this cycle if you remember- have been crampy since 9dpo but it just feels like AF is around the corner but I am trying to think positive that this might be my lucky cycle!!

:hugs:


----------



## scomar

well ladies am feeling much more positive today than i was yesterday ! i may have a BFN but he i have lots of other great things in my life so things could be worse !

Wallie i want to hear more about you - in case you hadnt read me and my Dh have been TTC since Feb 09. I had a laparoscopy in Feb for endo and polups - we have since had 3 failed IUIs.

We are off to Bali on holiday on 8th Oct - well DH goes on Tue for work and i am meeting him later in Singapore - but the point is that he is away when i will next ovulate in 15 days time so we can RELAX in Oct !!! it will be one of our first months without a 2WW in AGES ! so am kinda excited about that.

I think we will do our IVF in Dec/Jan

oh ans ps DH had sperm antibodies like your DH too - 

pps how gorss is this - DH just called and i told him i am home watching TV and he is going to pick me up a kebab from theLebanese place round the corner - so skanky and naughty ! but seeing as AF just about here i think i desrve it !! HAHA LOL xx


----------



## scomar

DH better bleedin hurry up with my kebab LOL, hungry woman with BFN is not a woman to cross !!


----------



## scomar

ps - as well as the food i treated myself to some new Benefit makeup tonight - love it !


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Scomar - My OH just came home with a cadburys flake and a packet of Ubuprofen for me!!! The Flake mmmmmmmmmm yes love them!!! Ubuprofen for my aching shoulder that I have had now 3 days and in agony with it. Must had done it sleeping funny. It's funny how you say you are excited about not having to TTC!:haha:


----------



## Wallie

Scomar, what do you mean you think you may have a :bfp: Faint lines??? That would be the best way not to have to ttc!!

Scomar my story is ttc since Sept 08 (off pill 1 year before that). I'm 36 next month and OH is 39. I've had all tests done and nothing abnormal found. OH has had three SA and on the third they eventually found he had sperm antibodies. So two failed IUI's and on waiting list for IVF which would be approx October 2011 if we waited. Managed to bend OH's arm just last month and we're to do one self funded IVF attempt whilst we wait for NHS IVF. Here's hoping it works though. 

Tried to contact the clinic today but Manager in a meeting. I need to get the ball rolling with it now but wait is 6-8 weeks for self funded.

Great news about your up and coming trip though, sounds fab! Takes your mind off ttc for a while and you'll be able to have proper sex rather than baby making sex!


----------



## Wallie

Oh and makeup. Got this new fabby stuff from Jane Iredale this week called Eye Steppes, eye makeup compact, especially for your own eye colour. Mine are blue! Now that's makeup to get excited about. Well I do anyway.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I must be weird but I love real proper sex rather than baby making sex......real sex is like fish and chips in the newspaper with lots of salt and vinegar on and baby making sex is like a salad ......Can't believe I just said that lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I miss proper real sex


----------



## Wallie

haha, that's brilliant. Had myself some proper sex the other night, first time in years I think. Man it was good :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I wanted real proper sex last night, but it was late and OH was tired... So, tonight! :) I love that sort of sex! LOL


----------



## scomar

MissyMooMoo said:


> I must be weird but I love real proper sex rather than baby making sex......real sex is like fish and chips in the newspaper with lots of salt and vinegar on and baby making sex is like a salad ......Can't believe I just said that lol

hahahahaahh that really made me laught !!!
cant wait for lots of Bali sex with no thoughts of making babies - just making the big O !! hehehehe
xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

haha wallie go girl go!:thumbup:

None of that proping yourself up under 4 pillows and worrying if you are high enough and getting a striff bum and legs and timing 30 mins and feeling bored and wondering what else you could be doing....trying to imagine and concentrate on the :spermy: going up and focusing on them boring their way into the ripe fresh egg lol..............none of that then? 

lol...whenever I tried to focus on the :spermy: doing that I always got a picture in my head of a dopey sperm that kept sticking to the sides and getting stuck lol. So then I would have to go back to the beginning and start all over again. I don't think it ever actually got to the egg and I found it was like counting sheep in the end and dosed off haha :haha:


----------



## scomar

Wallie said:


> Oh and makeup. Got& this new fabby stuff from Jane Iredale this week called Eye Steppes, eye makeup compact, especially for your own eye colour. Mine are blue! Now that's makeup to get excited about. Well I do anyway.

oooh i will have to try that - LOVE splashing out on make up !

oooh i forgot to say - reason i was in Boots (& so ended up buying makeup) in the first place was i was getting an eye test - i walkd out after forgetting to pay the £30 for the test !! haha - so embaressing as they had my mob. no. and called me !
i blame the fertility drugs.........
i promised to go back and pay tomorrow !! the shame !
x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes scomar I agree....lets all just have lots of pure filth haha. We can turn into little hussies and get darn right dirty:blush::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## scomar

Wallie said:


> Scomar, what do you mean you think you may have a :bfp: Faint lines??? That would be the best way not to have to ttc!!
> 
> Scomar my story is ttc since Sept 08 (off pill 1 year before that). I'm 36 next month and OH is 39. I've had all tests done and nothing abnormal found. OH has had three SA and on the third they eventually found he had sperm antibodies. So two failed IUI's and on waiting list for IVF which would be approx October 2011 if we waited. Managed to bend OH's arm just last month and we're to do one self funded IVF attempt whilst we wait for NHS IVF. Here's hoping it works though.
> 
> Tried to contact the clinic today but Manager in a meeting. I need to get the ball rolling with it now but wait is 6-8 weeks for self funded.
> 
> Great news about your up and coming trip though, sounds fab! Takes your mind off ttc for a while and you'll be able to have proper sex rather than baby making sex!

oooh wallie i think we might be IVF'ing together ! plus we both have anti bodies- we can share tales 
xx


----------



## Megg33k

Britt11 said:


> Hello ladies, well I'm back from New York and had an awesome time! Love that city!!
> Sorry for the girls who got AF, I know exactly how you feel, its so hard especially when a lot of us are LTTC'rs. Good luck for the next cycle Wallie, Scomar, MrsS :hugs:
> 
> Megg- hello, oh yeah, start of a BFP maybe how exciting!! *are you using IC's or have you gotten other tests?*
> 
> AFM- i am 12dpo today and I had an unmedicated IUI this cycle if you remember- have been crampy since 9dpo but it just feels like AF is around the corner but I am trying to think positive that this might be my lucky cycle!!
> 
> :hugs:

They're $Tree tests mostly, but I do have FRERs too! The FRER from today is questionable... the $Tree seem to actually have lines... 2 of them. So, I don't know! :wacko:


----------



## Wallie

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes scomar I agree....lets all just have lots of pure filth haha. We can turn into little hussies and get darn right dirty:blush::haha::haha::haha:

I think that's a brilliant idea. I can't get pregnant naturally anyway, so why bother baby making sex any more!!! We can all be dirty bitches!!! :happydance:


----------



## scomar

well ladies am feeling much more positive today than i was yesterday ! i may have a BFN but he i have lots of other great things in my life so things could be worse !

ha ha - just edited the above comment in my last post as i had written BFP !! no wonder i confused you wallie ! wishful thinking - like i say its the druuuuuugs maaaaaaan
ps had a picnic the other day and brought everything but the food which i left in the fridge at home ! am one craaaaaazy lady at the mo
x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

wallie -:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Right I'm off to Bedforshire! Night ladies :sleep:


----------



## scomar

MissyMooMoo said:


> Yes scomar I agree....lets all just have lots of pure filth haha. We can turn into little hussies and get darn right dirty:blush::haha::haha::haha:

love it ! LOL


----------



## scomar

me too ! goodnight y'all !
xxxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Scomar - Don't forget your beds upstairs:haha::haha:

Just kidding hehe Night x


----------



## Wallie

Sounds like you have gone a bit dowally Scomar, lol! 

You really are the only other person on here that I've known to have antibodies (well your OH). It'll be good to get to know you if we go through IVF together. Where will you be having your IVF, what clinic where?


----------



## scomar

ha ! love it - stop making me laugh !!! he he
love this site
x


----------



## Megg33k

I wondered about the BFP thing too! LOL But, I thought I knew what you meant!

G'night girls who live in the future!


----------



## Wallie

I'm off to bed too. Pity AF is visiting :dohh:


----------



## scomar

Wallie said:


> Sounds like you have gone a bit dowally Scomar, lol!
> 
> You really are the only other person on here that I've known to have antibodies (well your (OH). It'll be good to get you know you if we go through IVF together. Where will you be having your IVF, what clinic where?

CRM in London, google it - looks quite cool - well, for an IVF clinic anyway !!
u ?


----------



## Wallie

Ninewells in Dundee. Going to their Assisted Conception Unit which is 20 miles away from me. 

Anyway off to bed we go!:thumbup:


----------



## scomar

oooh my sister was born there !


----------



## MissyMooMoo

scomar said:


> oooh my sister was born there !

Hi Scomar did you find your bed hehe :haha::thumbup:

:dohh:

You were so funny yesterday keep forgetting things, do you really think it is the Clomid lol?


----------



## Wallie

scomar said:


> oooh my sister was born there !

Small world eh!


----------



## mrssunshine78

lol u girls made me laugh!!


----------



## Megg33k

How's everyone?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Megg. I am great ty:thumbup: Are you ok? :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm okay... Lost in my head a bit trying to decide if I have faint BFP's or just an extra case of the crazies! LOL


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Gosh I hope you have :bfp:. I am secretly excited for you hehe x

Mag what is a PUPO? Sorry if I am think thick x


----------



## Megg33k

PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise! :)

I hope so too... Obviously! Thank you, Missy! :hugs:

I have pics posted all over BnB! Feel free to take a look and tell me I"m crazy!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Meg - Just read your Journal and I am officially a stalker lol. Hope that's ok. Your journal was very moving and I have posted in there about my thoughts. etc. and your vid was very funny with you oh being so lovely:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Of course its fine! :) I love new stalkers! :hugs: Thank you!


----------



## scomar

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
hi lovely ladies - ITS FRIDAY !!!
Just to let you all know where i'm at

Am no 16DPIUI, and still testing negative. But no AF yet !!
When I had my IUI the doc said Test at 14DPIUI, if no AF then continue taking progestorone until 16DPIUI then test again, if negative then STOP progestorone and AF will come.
So thats what i've done. Stopped the progestorone and so expecting AF to come tonight/tomorrow.
I have also made an appointment with my NHS doctor for tonight to see what she says about IVF on NHS - if its a mega long wait am not sure i can hold out! and we will go to private. 
We are not going to TTC this month - DH is away and will miss my ovulation, so its a nice break really. Then i imagine we will do IVF privately in Dec, depending on what NHS doc says tongiht.
all you other ladies I really hope you have better luck than me with your IUIs ! xxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Britt11

scomar said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> hi lovely ladies - ITS FRIDAY !!!
> Just to let you all know where i'm at
> 
> Am no 16DPIUI, and still testing negative. But no AF yet !!
> When I had my IUI the doc said Test at 14DPIUI, if no AF then continue taking progestorone until 16DPIUI then test again, if negative then STOP progestorone and AF will come.
> So thats what i've done. Stopped the progestorone and so expecting AF to come tonight/tomorrow.
> I have also made an appointment with my NHS doctor for tonight to see what she says about IVF on NHS - if its a mega long wait am not sure i can hold out! and we will go to private.
> We are not going to TTC this month - DH is away and will miss my ovulation, so its a nice break really. Then i imagine we will do IVF privately in Dec, depending on what NHS doc says tongiht.
> all you other ladies I really hope you have better luck than me with your IUIs ! xxxx
> :hugs::hugs:

oh hon :hugs:
sounds like you have great pma about everything which is great.
We will likely be doing IVF end of Nov/Dec as well (have to go on BCP for a month before apparently) so we may be buddies.
pamper yourself today hon
:hugs:


----------



## scomar

oooh sounds like there will be a few of us IVF-ers at the end of the year !! whooooo hooooo bring on the twins !!
xx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not seeing shite on today's tests, in real life or in pics. I think we've been genuinely making it all up. I'm 11dpiui and slowly losing my mind. Temp took a nose-dive too! Boo! (To be honest, I don't feel like AF is coming yet though!)

Totally going straight to IVF if this time isn't it for me!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

scomar said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> hi lovely ladies - ITS FRIDAY !!!
> Just to let you all know where i'm at
> 
> Am no 16DPIUI, and still testing negative. But no AF yet !!
> When I had my IUI the doc said Test at 14DPIUI, if no AF then continue taking progestorone until 16DPIUI then test again, if negative then STOP progestorone and AF will come.
> So thats what i've done. Stopped the progestorone and so expecting AF to come tonight/tomorrow.
> I have also made an appointment with my NHS doctor for tonight to see what she says about IVF on NHS - if its a mega long wait am not sure i can hold out! and we will go to private.
> We are not going to TTC this month - DH is away and will miss my ovulation, so its a nice break really. Then i imagine we will do IVF privately in Dec, depending on what NHS doc says tongiht.
> all you other ladies I really hope you have better luck than me with your IUIs ! xxxx
> :hugs::hugs:

Awww I hope you GET YOUR :bfp: girl!!!!

Hey if you have your IVF in December and you get your :bfp: that means you have to be T total at Christmas !!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Britt11 said:


> scomar said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> hi lovely ladies - ITS FRIDAY !!!
> Just to let you all know where i'm at
> 
> Am no 16DPIUI, and still testing negative. But no AF yet !!
> When I had my IUI the doc said Test at 14DPIUI, if no AF then continue taking progestorone until 16DPIUI then test again, if negative then STOP progestorone and AF will come.
> So thats what i've done. Stopped the progestorone and so expecting AF to come tonight/tomorrow.
> I have also made an appointment with my NHS doctor for tonight to see what she says about IVF on NHS - if its a mega long wait am not sure i can hold out! and we will go to private.
> We are not going to TTC this month - DH is away and will miss my ovulation, so its a nice break really. Then i imagine we will do IVF privately in Dec, depending on what NHS doc says tongiht.
> all you other ladies I really hope you have better luck than me with your IUIs ! xxxx
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> oh hon :hugs:
> sounds like you have great pma about everything which is great.
> We will likely be doing IVF end of Nov/Dec as well (have to go on BCP for a month before apparently) so we may be buddies.
> pamper yourself today hon
> :hugs:Click to expand...

huh I never knew that...why do you have to go on bcp a month before it??? :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

They make you do BCP so that your cycle matches up with their IVF cycling days. They do everyone's in a group sort of... only do certain things on certain days... so you have to match up! I worry about that, because I can't take BCP... They literally make me homicidal!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh for f..k sakes!!! That's not fair because what I am worried about now is that if you are on bcp IT MIGHT BE STILL IN OUR SYSTEMS. I can off that shite in January and I reckon thats whats made my body a mess. I still think it is gradually leaving me because my cycles have only just stabilized. And now I have just found out that they will be putting me back on it if I do IVF...... I'm gutted now. I don't think I will ever get pregnant


----------



## Britt11

MissyMooMoo said:


> Oh for f..k sakes!!! That's not fair because what I am worried about now is that if you are on bcp IT MIGHT BE STILL IN OUR SYSTEMS. I can off that shite in January and I reckon thats whats made my body a mess. I still think it is gradually leaving me because my cycles have only just stabilized. And now I have just found out that they will be putting me back on it if I do IVF...... I'm gutted now. I don't think I will ever get pregnant

hey Missmoo, not everyone goes on the BCP before hand- it depends on what protocol you are on. My FSH # is boderline so he thought he would put me on a more stimulating protocol just in case which includes BCP for a month.
i agree i am totally gutted about it, I hate the pill, i was on it for over 12 years and I too believe that is a big part of the reason why we havent conceived yet...not to mention it delays IVF an entire month.
if your FSH is normal (less than 9 I think) they will put you on a shorter one probably (mine was 9 and than 10)

hope this helps
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Tell them you refuse to take it, Missy! Hell, tell them you react like I do! Flat refuse... I bet they'll find a way to do it anyway!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

But I just want ANYTHING to work lol. Does the stronger protocol that you mentioned where he put you on bcp work better cos if so I wouldn't care then but I am just trying to get my head around how it would work. I just don't understand how they can do it hmmmmm. But if it works who cares. So which is best, going on it or not or are they the same? x


----------



## Megg33k

I don't have an answer for that... Hopefully someone will!


----------



## Britt11

MissyMooMoo said:


> But I just want ANYTHING to work lol. Does the stronger protocol that you mentioned where he put you on bcp work better cos if so I wouldn't care then but I am just trying to get my head around how it would work. I just don't understand how they can do it hmmmmm. But if it works who cares. So which is best, going on it or not or are they the same? x

Hey hon, the longer protocol (on BCP) is suppose to be better for stimulating the ovaries and getting more eggs. Do you know what your FSH is? I dont know too much more about it either but we are meeting with the FS next month so I will ask more as I am curious too (he was debating whether to put me on this protocol and then said why not but we have to be careful not to overstimulate you..)

How is everyone doing?
I got af last night agggh....so unmedicated IUI was a bust this cycle :wacko: gosh this is really starting to get frustrating. I am totally giving up this cycle though....need a break.
good luck to the rest of you
any news Meggs?

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Britt - I don't even know what HSG is and my doctor has never mentioned this to me. If the stronger protocol on bcp works that's ok I will do it. Thanks for explaining all that to me. I don't really mind what they have to do to me as long as it all works lol. Sorry your IUI was no good this cycle and hoping your next one will be get you your :bfp::flower:


----------



## scomar

Hey ladies ! 

Well just you give you all an update the witch arrived yesterday &#8211; she flew in on a massive broomstick cackling away, the nasty bitch.
Anyhooooo I commiserated with a glass of red and an online ASOS shop &#8211; I may not be pregnant but I am now the proud owner of some foxy peg leg trousers and a silk cami. Foxy laydeee.

So me and DH have had chats about IVF, we&#8217;re not getting much luck with the NHS so have decided we think we&#8217;ll go private. Anyway its around £6,000-£8,000 a cycle, then we got to thinking. Could we save some cash and take a nice holiday ? hmmmmmmmm. Been looking into the best of the best clinics in South Africa and they are more like £2,500 a cycle........ massive difference. Me & DH love SA and so would be great to go there for another trip.

Picture this &#8211; 2/3 weeks relaxing by the pool, nice food, chilling out and a bit of relaxed IVF on the side ! 

SO &#8211; how the heck does IVF work ? how do so many people from the UK travel abroad to do it ?? do they take like a month off work ?? or can you just head to your destination for the egg retrieval etc. and be there for 2 weeks ?

Also Italy is meant to be low cost too..........

The cash saving is obviously a massive bonus &#8211; but if i can chill out for a few weeks too then that would obviously be a big help to success

Anyone know anything about this ?!?!

xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

scomar said:


> Hey ladies !
> 
> Well just you give you all an update the witch arrived yesterday  she flew in on a massive broomstick cackling away, the nasty bitch.
> Anyhooooo I commiserated with a glass of red and an online ASOS shop  I may not be pregnant but I am now the proud owner of some foxy peg leg trousers and a silk cami. Foxy laydeee.
> 
> So me and DH have had chats about IVF, were not getting much luck with the NHS so have decided we think well go private. Anyway its around £6,000-£8,000 a cycle, then we got to thinking. Could we save some cash and take a nice holiday ? hmmmmmmmm. Been looking into the best of the best clinics in South Africa and they are more like £2,500 a cycle........ massive difference. Me & DH love SA and so would be great to go there for another trip.
> 
> Picture this  2/3 weeks relaxing by the pool, nice food, chilling out and a bit of relaxed IVF on the side !
> 
> SO  how the heck does IVF work ? how do so many people from the UK travel abroad to do it ?? do they take like a month off work ?? or can you just head to your destination for the egg retrieval etc. and be there for 2 weeks ?
> 
> Also Italy is meant to be low cost too..........
> 
> The cash saving is obviously a massive bonus  but if i can chill out for a few weeks too then that would obviously be a big help to success
> 
> Anyone know anything about this ?!?!
> 
> xxx

Hi Scomar, sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

Where did you get that figure for £6,000.00 - £8,000.00 from??? Seems excessive. At University College London it is only £2,300.00 for a course of IVF and this is extended over 2 cycles normally.:thumbup:


----------



## scomar

eeek thats what my NHS doc said private was - but i'm going to email my now to check !x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well they're talking a load of b..ll sh..t!!! lol


----------



## scomar

crikey, i just phoned my doc's PA. She said £5,000 - £6,000 would be the max for 1 cycle. That includes all the drugs etc. 
does your quote inc drugs ?
x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

That is a MAX figure....that includes everything, consulation, sa, hiv check, clomid, stimulation drugs etc etc. That is like a max figure. lol.


----------



## Wallie

Scomar I'm £3500 max for mine including drugs. Which reminds me 1 email and two phone calls to the hospital last week and not heard a dickie bird from them. I must go and call.


----------



## scomar

Man its expensive isnt it !
so anyone know how it works abroad ??
x


----------



## scomar

Wallie for £3,500 you'd think they would be jumping through hoops for us !! LOL !
yeah, chase em up and give em hell !
x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have just rang up University College London and spoke to the girl there. She told me the separate prices for everything. We don't need the SA or the bloodworks cos we have already had them so they can get the results from our doctor and Benenden where he had that done. Also there are a lot of variations in the drugs because there are lots of them, clomid is just £15.00 whereas the other one she mentioned to stimulate can cost £500 or more. She said it really all depends on what you need to have done and everybody is a different case. Some people don't need the drugs etc.

The prices of £2850 I think it is (sorry got it slightly wrong on other post) for IVF is also including sedation, and scans (follicle tracking). Yes you do have to pay for drugs on top but I can't see it getting to £7,000.00 or £8,000.00 because the most expensive thing is the IVF.


----------



## Wallie

yeh, they're god damn awful at my hospital for getting back to you. She said she'll call back once she's got my notes. We'll see how long that takes her!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wallie? Where are you going...I know you said. I looked at that website....the posh modern place. 

So £3500.00 is including the drugs etc etc? Wow thats good then. Don't know what to do now.

Thinking I will just get a donor egg and skip IUI and just go for IVF with donor cos wondering if my eggs are bad eggs and old by now but I just spoke to a lovely lovely lady just now on phone and she said there is a test where they can actually check your ovary reserve and tell you if you are on the brink of destruction hahaha. Sorry my sense of humour. Not good. I mean tell me if mine are old and bad and nasty. Then I might just go for egg donation.


----------



## Wallie

ha! Just got a call back. Quickest they've ever been. She said I'm to wait on a letter to start IVF and should get me started about November time.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

What was the place again u are going to. CRM London wasn't it?


----------



## Wallie

Ah I think that was Scomar with the posh modern place. That'll be why it's so expensive! Mine is Ninewells in Dundee, Scotland and that's including the drugs and everything.

Actually when I called she said she had me on the list for June 2011, but I'll not tell OH as he may want to wait until then. I think though if we give it a go ourselves in November and it doesn't work, then it'll not seem like forever to wait until June 2011 to try again.

Yes, there's a test MissMoo, you should get that done as a matter of course. I have.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wallie said:


> Ah I think that was Scomar with the posh modern place. That'll be why it's so expensive! Mine is Ninewells in Dundee, Scotland and that's including the drugs and everything.
> 
> Actually when I called she said she had me on the list for June 2011, but I'll not tell OH as he may want to wait until then. I think though if we give it a go ourselves in November and it doesn't work, then it'll not seem like forever to wait until June 2011 to try again.
> 
> Yes, there's a test MissMoo, you should get that done as a matter of course. I have.

Oh lol I'm getting my wires crossed lol. I though that was you. Wow that's a long time to wait because University College just told me that as soon as we have our consultation in January, which is when I want it, not that we have to wait until then for it, that we can go ahead and start our IUI or IVF right away! 

Wow Wallie so when I get this test done to check for my ovarian reserves is it good enough to tell me whether my eggs are any good? Can it tell me whether they are good enough to work with them? As if I was like 30 again lol????


----------



## scomar

yoooooooo crazy ladies ! how are we all tonight ? i just put my heating on for the first time this winter - its bleeeeeeeedin freezin tonight.
got my pjs on already and looking forward to britains next top model at 9.
hmmmmmm IVF costs - man i dont know what to do at all. Part of me wants to stay with my original doc that did my laparoscopy, my IUIs etc.
but then seeing as the IUIs didnt work and seeing as my doc is pricey i wonder if i should try someone new !!???
eek i dont know. 
£6k does seem a shit load - 
what do we think ladies ?
i feel a bit bad if i leave my existing doctor ! is that silly >??! am alway like this - its like when i left my hairdresser, well not quite the same but you know what i mean ! he cut my hair shit and i didnt want to go back but i felt soooooo bad for it, silly really, i kept thinking he would see me in the street and come over and ask why i never come anymore LOL !!
xxxxxxx


----------



## scomar

https://www.argc.co.uk/prices.html

this place is no. 1 in london and it says IVF is £2500 !! i just dont get why mine is £5-£6k
i think it is the docors bills on top ?!?!?

this one looks interesting....... https://reproductivegenetics.com/doc_london3.html

and then this is the clinic my doc uses https://www.ivfcliniclondon.com/en/treatments/price-of-treatments.html
it quotes £3050 for IVF so i guess my doc puts extra fees on top ?!?! i just dont get it !


----------



## Britt11

:thumbup:


Wallie said:


> ha! Just got a call back. Quickest they've ever been. She said I'm to wait on a letter to start IVF and should get me started about November time.

yeah fantastic Wallie :thumbup:
hey girls, any of you doing IVF you should pop over to the IVF 4 leaf clover thread...its a mixture of some that have done ivf before and some newbies like me. After 4 failed IUIs (5 if you count the double IUI) i know this is my best step.
Even though its private and I have to pay for it 100% there is still a wait list, girls please cross your fingers that I get the call in a few days to be offered treatment!!!

:hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

scomar - it's great that you have so many options and when you are spending so much money I would stick two fingers up to the dr if you don't feel happy with the tx you are getting!! Down here in Cornwall there is one clinic and it is the NHS one that I am really not over enthralled with! I don't know what I will do if we decide to go for a private cycle once we are done with the free stuff... From what I have read here it sounds like the £2500 price you quoted might just be for the IVF without the cost of the stimming drugs added on.

Britt - best of luck hon, fingers crossed that you will be undergoing IVF really soon!

AFM - stil stabbing..... scan on Monday!


----------



## scomar

*in case anyone is interested this is the IVF clinic i have been looking at in South Africa - its where our family are from so we could make a holiday from it too !!*

IVF is a process where the eggs are collected and fertilized by the sperm in the laboratory. ICSI (intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection), a procedure where an individual sperm is injected into each egg, may be performed in addition to increase the chance of fertilization in selected cases.



We welcome patients living outside of Cape Town to travel to our clinic for IVF (in-vitro fertilization) treatment. Please complete the medical questionnaire and return it to us by email in order for us to evaluate your fertility history and make treatment recommendations. Please note the investigations required at the bottom of the questionnaire. IF it is a major problem for you to have those investigations done before you come to Cape Town, some of them could be done here in Cape Town, but dependant on the results ,treatment might have to be changed and in rare circumstances even be cancelled.



You will need to stay in Cape Town for a minimum of 3 weeks for IVF treatment. It may be possible in certain circumstances to start your fertility injections at home, which will reduce your stay in Cape Town to 2 weeks. In this instance medication can be couriered to you by our clinic or the International Pharmacy in London if you live outside Africa. 



We recommend that you take the birth control pill starting one to two months prior to your IVF cycle. You should take active pills only (no placebo pills) and stop the active pills 3 days prior to your planned period date. 



If you wish to start your fertility injections in Cape Town and stay for 3 weeks, then you should make an appointment to see the Doctor on the 1st or 2nd day of your period.



If your medication has been couriered to you and you started your fertility injections at home, then you should make an appointment for your 1st scan with us no later than day 8 of your cycle. 



Cape Town is a highly attractive tourist destination with many accommodation options. If you would like a list of guesthouses (B&B or self catering) and hotels in the Cape Peninsula area where previous patients have stayed, we can email this to you or contact [email protected] to assist you in finding suitable accommodation for you individually. Please make your accommodation booking well in advance. 



IVF treatment cost varies according to the type of medication and protocol used. Estimated costs are approximately R30 000 (R = South African Rand ZAR). The medication and protocol prescribed for you will depend on your previous fertility history. The final quotation will be sent with your treatment plan. 




Cape Fertility Clinic 

Suite 209 Library Square

1 Wilderness Road

Claremont

7708 

South Africa


----------



## Amb434

Hey girls! Hope everybody is doing well and hanging in there. :hugs:

As for me, I've been trying to relax while waiting on the witch so I can start my 4th round of Clomid. I'm on Prometrium, so it shouldn't be much longer. I do have some good news, though. My hubby's SA results came back today and they were phenomenal! His count is 280 million per ml and he has 89% motility. So, the problem lies with me, lol. Still waiting on the results of my glucose tolerance test. I'll keep you ladies updated!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

hope everyone is doing ok

i had a breakthrough with my clinic yesterday, am very happy. went for my cd12 scan and follies look like i might ov at the wknd, in which case i'll miss iui this month, so i said to the nurse does that mean i have to go through another month of this? she must have got from my voice or look that i'm a bit fed up! she said are you getting a bit sick of doing the iui? god yes i'm so sick of it! i said i felt like it wasn't working for us, etc, so she spoke to the consultant and i don't have to have any more!!!!!! so excited! i can have it this month if the timing is right, i'm just using ov sticks, no injection. Have my ivf consultation appt end of october! she said (like its a bad thing) you might need to start the drugs before christmas, i said i didn't mind at all just wanted to get it started.

anyway i'm feeling so much better - haven't spoken to this nurse before, but she said she's been through the iui, so think she understood better than othe people.

sorry its such a long post - not many people understand that i'm so excited to be starting ivf! lol


----------



## Megg33k

I understand, sunshine! :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## Joli

SCOMAR - I just wanted to let you know that DH and I had our IUI at that clinic in Cape Town whilst on holiday!! We got our bfp first time round, they were really professional and I would highly recommend them - plus I think being relaxed on holiday really helped us out - best of luck! :flower:


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok
> 
> i had a breakthrough with my clinic yesterday, am very happy. went for my cd12 scan and follies look like i might ov at the wknd, in which case i'll miss iui this month, so i said to the nurse does that mean i have to go through another month of this? she must have got from my voice or look that i'm a bit fed up! she said are you getting a bit sick of doing the iui? god yes i'm so sick of it! i said i felt like it wasn't working for us, etc, so she spoke to the consultant and i don't have to have any more!!!!!! so excited! i can have it this month if the timing is right, i'm just using ov sticks, no injection. Have my ivf consultation appt end of october! she said (like its a bad thing) you might need to start the drugs before christmas, i said i didn't mind at all just wanted to get it started.
> 
> anyway i'm feeling so much better - haven't spoken to this nurse before, but she said she's been through the iui, so think she understood better than othe people.
> 
> sorry its such a long post - not many people understand that i'm so excited to be starting ivf! lol

Hey hon, I just posted in the 4leaf IVF clover thread but I got the call to be offered IVF treatment today (there is a wait list even though its 100% private lol). I am on the long protocol so we may not be too far apart from each other in treatment.

:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

No Mrs Sunshine I totally understand. Great news, no more wasted months with IUI. If it was going to work it should have by now.

Also brilliant news Britt on starting IVF now! Wow!!!


----------



## scomar

Amb434 said:


> Hey girls! Hope everybody is doing well and hanging in there. :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I've been trying to relax while waiting on the witch so I can start my 4th round of Clomid. I'm on Prometrium, so it shouldn't be much longer. I do have some good news, though. My hubby's SA results came back today and they were phenomenal! His count is 280 million per ml and he has 89% motility. So, the problem lies with me, lol. Still waiting on the results of my glucose tolerance test. I'll keep you ladies updated!

what is a glucose test for ?
and that sperm is top class !!! well done OH !!x


----------



## scomar

Joli said:


> SCOMAR - I just wanted to let you know that DH and I had our IUI at that clinic in Cape Town whilst on holiday!! We got our bfp first time round, they were really professional and I would highly recommend them - plus I think being relaxed on holiday really helped us out - best of luck! :flower:

OH MY GOD !!! really ?!?!? thats so cool - do you think it worked out cheaper ? obv. get a holiday too !
Had you been to SA before ?
sorry - so many questions !!
:happydance:


----------



## MarsMaiden

amb - those are great numbers, at least you know that ups your chances of success if you have to go on to IUI.

mrssunshine - that is great news, you must feel really relieved! I hope taht they haven't wasted this cycle for you though, you've come this far, it would be a shame not to be able to give it one last go!

britt - that's great news for you too! Seems everyone is jumping ship now lol! I kinda wish I could jump straight to IVF too but I just wish I could get one decent go at IUI at first, my cycles so far have been so all over that I just don't feel like I've had a proper bite of the cherry yet!

I rang the clinic this morning to query the spotting as I had a bit more last night but they just don't know so they said just to wait for the scan on Monday so we'll wait and see. I really wish they had slightly closer monitoring, an early scan or an estrogen blood test might be really helpful in figuring out what I'm missing and we could fix it before its too late! *sigh* never mind....


----------



## Joli

scomar said:


> Joli said:
> 
> 
> SCOMAR - I just wanted to let you know that DH and I had our IUI at that clinic in Cape Town whilst on holiday!! We got our bfp first time round, they were really professional and I would highly recommend them - plus I think being relaxed on holiday really helped us out - best of luck! :flower:
> 
> OH MY GOD !!! really ?!?!? thats so cool - do you think it worked out cheaper ? obv. get a holiday too !
> Had you been to SA before ?
> sorry - so many questions !!
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey Scomar - it totally worked out cheaper, about 50% cheaper for the actual treatment, and like I said, they were awesome! I had only been to SA one time before that (DH is English but his family live in Cape Town). We got engaged there and we concieved there a year after, so it's pretty special for us!! I believe our doctor was Doctor Haylen (or Hayden?), something like that! I would go for it with the clinic if you can get away for a holiday too! X


----------



## Amb434

Scomar - A glucose tolerance test is to determine if you're insulin resistant and used to diagnose PCOS. It's the worst :( It takes 3-4 hours and you have to drink this sickly sweet drink and they draw blood about 5 times during the course of that time. It sucks, lol. But, if I'm insulin resistant, then my FS will put me on Metformin, which I hear helps a lot of women get preggo!

Scomar & Mars - Sure sounds like my hubby has super sperm, lol. Just wish my body wasn't so stubborn! 

I feel so behind, everyone seems to be starting IVF and I've yet to have just IUI, lol. Let's get some BFP's going!


----------



## Megg33k

Amb... I only did 1 IUI and then immediately changed my mind and moved on... So, you aren't so much behind me, as I'm too impatient! LOL


----------



## scomar

Joli said:


> scomar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joli said:
> 
> 
> SCOMAR - I just wanted to let you know that DH and I had our IUI at that clinic in Cape Town whilst on holiday!! We got our bfp first time round, they were really professional and I would highly recommend them - plus I think being relaxed on holiday really helped us out - best of luck! :flower:
> 
> OH MY GOD !!! really ?!?!? thats so cool - do you think it worked out cheaper ? obv. get a holiday too !
> Had you been to SA before ?
> sorry - so many questions !!
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Scomar - it totally worked out cheaper, about 50% cheaper for the actual treatment, and like I said, they were awesome! I had only been to SA one time before that (DH is English but his family live in Cape Town). We got engaged there and we concieved there a year after, so it's pretty special for us!! I believe our doctor was Doctor Haylen (or Hayden?), something like that! I would go for it with the clinic if you can get away for a holiday too! XClick to expand...

Excellent, thanks so much for the feedback, really appretiate it
x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Thanks ladies

am very relieved mars felt like i was never gonna get away from iui's, although still hoping that we'll be having iui on monday not had pos opk yet so there's still hope, we've got nothing to lose by giving it one more shot

good luck to everyone


----------



## MarsMaiden

mrssunshine - hope your o was able to hold out long enough for your IUI *hugs!

I had my scan this morning and I had a 17mm and a 15mm on the right plus a few around 10 or 11 and two 15mms on my left plus a few 10 and 11s. I am so excited to have a 17mm follie, that's the biggest I've managed so far! The clinic are a pain though and because of all the 15s, they made me trigger just now and the IUI will be tomorrow, 24 hours later. I just have to really hope that 17mm one comes through for me! My lining was also only 6.5mm again which was disappointing, don't know if that's due to all the spotting I had or maybe that's just my normal, who knows!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Mars! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Yeh, good luck Mars, here's hoping this works big time for you. :hugs:


----------



## Amb434

Yay, Mars! I hope this is your time, FX'd!

Megg - What was the reason for only doing 1 IUI? 

mrssunshine - Good luck! Maybe this will be the one!

Sooo, the witch has arrived. Bleh. :) Now, it's time to get the ball rolling again! I always feel better when I'm "doing" something as opposed to sitting around and waiting, lol. I go in to my FS's office tomorrow for a CD3 blood test and screening u/s.. yuck. Then I'll get set up with my 4th (and hopefully LAST) round of Clomid at 150mg + IUI (finally!). I'm pretty excited, it's my first time with IUI. :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Amb434 said:


> Yay, Mars! I hope this is your time, FX'd!
> 
> Megg - What was the reason for only doing 1 IUI?
> 
> mrssunshine - Good luck! Maybe this will be the one!
> 
> Sooo, the witch has arrived. Bleh. :) Now, it's time to get the ball rolling again! I always feel better when I'm "doing" something as opposed to sitting around and waiting, lol. I go in to my FS's office tomorrow for a CD3 blood test and screening u/s.. yuck. Then I'll get set up with my 4th (and hopefully LAST) round of Clomid at 150mg + IUI (finally!). I'm pretty excited, it's my first time with IUI. :happydance:

Uhm... I decided that IUI wasn't aggressive enough or controlled enough for my liking... Also realized that if I couldn't get it with 6 eggs and 11.5 mil motile sperm then I shouldn't count on getting it through IUI at all. So, I'm getting the control, a more aggressive approach, and better odds. I just don't have the patience to wait anymore. I've wanted kids for over 10 years, and we've been trying off and on for 3.5 years. I don't trust my body to do any of the work itself... I want the hormones to be 100% controlled and monitored... I want to know the fertilization rate... I just need more info than IUI provides for me.

I have everything crossed for you being a 1st time success though!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good luck mars and sunshine.

Megg - good luck on your upcoming IVF cycle.

Amb - good luck to you too on your upcoming IUI. 

I'm still waiting on the witch to arrive. I'm 9 days past since I took my last prometrium pill. CD73 today. So FRUSTRATED!


----------



## Amb434

Megg - Yeah, I totally understand where you're coming from. I'm already trying to wrap my brain around possibly having to do IVF, it's just so expensive. :( I really hope it works out for you. :flower:

Greeneyes - Wow, that's a long cycle! It's pretty strange that you still haven't gotten AF. Mine arrived only 3 days after my last prometrium pill (10 days total). Sure you're not preggo? :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't be moving on so quickly if I had to pay for it, Amb. I'm one of those lucky few with insurance that covers it. I feel pretty guilty about it most days... I wish there was some way I could share it with others who also need it.


----------



## MarsMaiden

amb - good luck for your cycle, don't worry about all the scans, they're really OK once you get past all the indignity of it!

greeneyes - wow, 73 days?! Really hope AF shows up for you soon!

have just got back from my IUI, DHs sperm was 32 million and 95% motility so feeling OK with that. No ewcm for me at all so far though so whether I'm not quite ready to pop yet or what I don't know? Hope that doesn't mean that those poor spermies are getting a bashing by my cervix! haha! Will do some bd'ing anyway just in case I ov a bit later. TWW, here I come!


----------



## Wallie

good luck Mars, OH's spermy's sound fabby.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb, I took a test yesterday and got a :bfn:. I'm about to call my doctor and see what they say. 

Megg, do not feel guilty about that. That's awesome that your insurance covers it. Mine doesn't cover any fertility treatments so I'm stuck with IUI's, lol. 

Mars, FX'd for you.


----------



## Amb434

Megg - Never feel guilty, hon, you're very blessed to have such amazing insurance. My insurance is good, not great. Though, better than most insurance's out there. I have partial infertility coverage that pays a good bit, the rest comes from me, lol. Hubby and I have been saving up for a while to be able to see an FS, hopefully this IUI will be it for us! :thumbup:

Mars - I'm so excited for you! Your hubby's numbers are awesome. Hopefully your 2ww flies by. :) Yeah, the scan today was pretty weird. When they first scheduled it, I thought to myself.. CD3 u/s? How the hell does THAT work?! LOL. They moved relatively quickly, so it wasn't too bad, haha.

Greeneyes - I'd definitely call your doctor, they may want you to come in and do a beta just to be sure. Let us know how it goes. Didn't you say you go to Woman's Hospital in BR? If you do, we probably have the same FS, lol.

So, my CD3 u/s went well today. Saw lots of antral follicles and one pretty big cyst on my left ovary. FS doesn't seem to think it'll be a problem. FSH level is 8 and Estrogen level is less than 25, so both are great numbers. :happydance: Starting Clomid 150mg in a couple of days!


----------



## greeneyes0279

No, my fs isn't at Woman's. I called my them and they called me in medroxyprogesterone. Hoping this does the trick. I'm so ready to get this next cycle going.


----------



## Megg33k

greeneyes0279 said:


> No, my fs isn't at Woman's. I called my them and they called me in *medroxyprogesterone*. Hoping this does the trick. I'm so ready to get this next cycle going.

Provera buddies! LOL Same stuff!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Megg33k said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> No, my fs isn't at Woman's. I called my them and they called me in *medroxyprogesterone*. Hoping this does the trick. I'm so ready to get this next cycle going.
> 
> Provera buddies! LOL Same stuff!Click to expand...

Have you had any side effects from Provera? I'm a little :sick: this morning.


----------



## Megg33k

greeneyes0279 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> No, my fs isn't at Woman's. I called my them and they called me in *medroxyprogesterone*. Hoping this does the trick. I'm so ready to get this next cycle going.
> 
> Provera buddies! LOL Same stuff!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had any side effects from Provera? I'm a little :sick: this morning.Click to expand...

Not really... but I'm pretty used to it! Some people do get sick... Here's the short list: nausea, hunger, fatigue, moodiness, hot flashes, sore/tender boobs! That's most of what it can sometimes do!

I mostly get hunger, fatigue, and moodiness! For joy! :roll:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Megg33k said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> No, my fs isn't at Woman's. I called my them and they called me in *medroxyprogesterone*. Hoping this does the trick. I'm so ready to get this next cycle going.
> 
> Provera buddies! LOL Same stuff!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had any side effects from Provera? I'm a little :sick: this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Not really... but I'm pretty used to it! Some people do get sick... Here's the short list: nausea, hunger, fatigue, moodiness, hot flashes, sore/tender boobs! That's most of what it can sometimes do!
> 
> I mostly get hunger, fatigue, and moodiness! For joy! :roll:Click to expand...



Lol. What we women have to go through!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi ladies

hope everyone is well

mars looks like we're 2ww buddies! had iui yesterday morning too, not 100% convinced it was the right day, i haven't had a pos opk yet! but had lots of cm and bit of ov pain, so we just went for it. nurse who did my iui said it looked like it was the right time, everything was nice and open lol! can't believe the things we discuss and get excited about!! i'll be in fuerteventura when af arrives this month, so at least that'll take the pain away a little, fx its gonna be lovely and sunny!

good luck ladies wherever you are in your cycle

xx


----------



## mrssunshine78

looks like my iui timing was way off this month, just got a proper pos opk arghhh, what a nightmare! so looks like 2ww will start tomorrow for me!


----------



## Britt11

mrssunshine78 said:


> looks like my iui timing was way off this month, just got a proper pos opk arghhh, what a nightmare! so looks like 2ww will start tomorrow for me!

MrsS you are only 5 days until AF is due....have you tried a HPT just in case??
good luck to you
:hugs:


----------



## mrssunshine78

had really bad ov pain today so did opk, think the others were just neg, but i was so worried about missing my peak! only weird thing is, my ov pain is on opposite side to where my bigger follies were, so i've either released 2 follies within few days or my left side 1 shriveled up and so the little ones on right side have grown?? i don't know its all confusing :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

When was your IUI, sunshine? I think mine was WAY off too!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

My ov pains switch sides sometimes - i think the hormones in the corpus luteum make both sides feel pinchy even if you only ov'd from one side


----------



## mrssunshine78

my iui was tuesday, so its quite a way off, i don't think it would have worked anyway, the other 4 haven't! lol never mind, just waiting for ivf now, at least that'll be more controlled!


----------



## Megg33k

Exactly! Control was my main reason for switching!!!


----------



## mrssunshine78

Megg33k said:


> Exactly! Control was my main reason for switching!!!


lol its crazy isn't it?!


----------



## Megg33k

Really crazy!!!


----------



## MiBebe

DH will be doing IUI as soon as I get my period this month. I found out on Friday and I've been having panic attacks ever since.

I was afraid of having twins, but so far I haven't read any BFP's that are twins. So that makes me feel a little better. Not that I wouldn't mind twins, because I wouldn't, but I know that financially there's no way I could afford 2 babies.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Mrssunshine - oh really? dammit, that's such a pain! were you able to BD to cover it just in case? It's times like this that switching to IVF seems like just the right plan!

MiBebe - what is it about IUI that makes you nervous? They do say that with medicated cycles where more than one follie is produced that if you do get pregnant then there is a 30% chance of a multiple pregnancy. Of course the odds of a pregnancy are only around 10% so that means you have a 3% chance overall of twins so really not that high. Of all the BFPs I have seen in this and other threads, there haven't been any multiples that I know of. Do you know what treatment you will receive?

AFM - 6dpiui and going strong! Much less cramps than I had on my last cycle and definitely much less stressed. I think having the IUI earlier in the week really helped as that first week seemed to go so much faster. Have only tested once so far on 4dpiui and got a good clear positive, will start testing again in a day or two to see the HCG out of my system. Only symptoms at the moment are achey boobs which is due to the cyclogest, my nipples had been sooooo sore - like my bra was made out of sandpaper, but they have eased up now thank goodness!!


----------



## Quaver

Hi! May I join this thread please?
I haven't read the whole thread, but there seems to be many people including the op who is now expecting:baby:

I had my CD12 scan today, and there were 2 follicles measuring 11mm each on my left ovary. I'm going to have another scan on Thursday (CD15), and IUI on either Friday or Saturday follicles permitting:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: everyone I can't read back through the pages as I have missed far too much. Not been around in here for a few weeks. I just want to say hi and I hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls!

mrssunshine - Keep positive about that IUI, you never know! 

MiBebe - Hello and welcome. :flower: I'll be going for my first IUI very soon, as well. Don't stress yourself over it, hun.

Mars - Ahh, I can't wait to see if you get your BFP! All of my fingers are crossed for you. :)

Quaver - Hello and welcome. :flower: Good luck on your upcoming IUI, keep us updated!

Missy - Hey! How are things going with you?

I'm getting pretty amped up about my upcoming IUI. Just finished my last dosage of Clomid 150mg today (CD9) and I'll be going in for my CD14 scan this Saturday. Hopefully, if everything goes well, I'll get my HCG and do IUI that following Monday! Got my AMH test results back and I have a high ovarian reserve. So, lots of little eggies just waiting to be fertilized. :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

we managed to bd, so hopefully covered, not got any expectations, just looking forward to ivf as silly as it sounds!!

good luck ladies

xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi Amb434 I am going to fs on 14th Oct (thursday) so will see what happens. Hopefull Clomid! x


----------



## MiBebe

Thanks for the warm welcome

marsmaiden, I think I was just sad and overwhelmed that it has to be done with assistance. Don't know where I missed the memo that IUI meant self injections on my stomach. I get my periods every 28 days since 1981 so I don't need Clomid, but I was thinking my doc was going to prescribe something like that. Anyway I'm better today and I ordered my medicine. Can't remember the name but it starts with a G.


----------



## Megg33k

Gonal-F?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah sounds like Gonal F. Mind I'm still semi novice at all this still hehe


----------



## greeneyes0279

:hi: ladies! Hope everyone is great?

Well after 81 days the :witch: has finally arrived. :happydance::happydance::happydance: So excited! Can't wait for the day of iui. Excited to see dh stats as I have had him on fertilaid for men along with motility boost. Last iui his count went up 30 mil and motility went up 6% after only taking it for 6 weeks. 

Quaver and MiBebe - Welcome.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Good luck, greeneyes!


----------



## Quaver

I'm having serious ov pains:nope:

It must be from taking those clomid and Follistim injections. It feels like there's chicken eggs stuck on my ovaries (both of them):blush:

Last thing I want to do is BD tonight, but DH is so geared up to it, and we need to get rid of his old supply in readiness for IUI this Friday or Sat. I have a scan tomorrow.

Also good idea in case I ov early:thumbup:
I have amazing amount of ewcm, so ov seems imminent:happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

good luck ladies


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

GreenEyes - yeah for AF and getting things rolling for your IUI! What is motility boost? I haven't heard of it but I'm intrigued!


----------



## MiBebe

Megg33k said:


> Gonal-F?

Yes! Sorry I am not down with the lingo yet. The letter given to me by the nurse says Gonadotropin/IUI Cycle. She said that the trigger will be Ovidrel. I'm supposed to receive the package tomorrow at my house. Not in a hurry to inject myself LOL :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Its not hard, honey!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> GreenEyes - yeah for AF and getting things rolling for your IUI! What is motility boost? I haven't heard of it but I'm intrigued!

Hi Jaimie, motility boost is a dietary supplement that is suppose to increase motility when taken in conjunction with fertilaid for men.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Been snowed under working :hi: ladies. Hope you are all well x


----------



## Amb434

Greeneyes - Yay, finally! Lol, I bet you're relieved. Good luck this cycle!

Quaver - Good luck on your scan tomorrow! I won't be too far behind you, my CD14 scan is Saturday.

Going in tomorrow morning for my HSG and I'm getting pretty nervous. I just hope I don't have any blockages and I hope it doesn't hurt too much! :( At least my tubes will be freshly cleaned out before my IUI, haha.


----------



## Quaver

I had the scan today (CD14) and the eggs are both about 18mm, so I'm getting a trigger shot tonight:thumbup:

Our doctor is a busy man, he didn't explain to me what the injections are for:blush:

They are Pregnyl 5000iu and Solvens pro pregnyl 1ml.
Having Googled, am I right in thinking it is HCG, so it will give false positive hpts for 10 days? and it will trigger ovulation in 36-48hrs?

Thanks:flower:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Quaver - that's great news from your scan! I am not sure about the injections. Pregnyl is definitely HCG used to trigger ovulation, I know the ladies that take 5000ius often take up a top up jab of another 5000ius half way into the tww. I suspect the solvens might just be the saline solution that the pregnyl is dissolved into? But yes, you will def get positive hpts for a few days but I suspect less than 10 with that dosage. Hope that helps?

Amb - good luck for your HSG tomorrow, hope it goes smoothly for you! I have def heard of people being slightly more fertile for a while afterwards so it sounds like a great time to be having a go at IUI. Good luck!


----------



## Quaver

MarsMaiden said:


> Quaver - that's great news from your scan! I am not sure about the injections. Pregnyl is definitely HCG used to trigger ovulation, I know the ladies that take 5000ius often take up a top up jab of another 5000ius half way into the tww. I suspect the solvens might just be the saline solution that the pregnyl is dissolved into? But yes, you will def get positive hpts for a few days but I suspect less than 10 with that dosage. Hope that helps?

Thanks MarsMaiden:flower:
I don't know if I'll get top up jab, since my doc doesn't tell me anything.
I didn't even know about Pregnyl until today.
The jab hurt!!!:brat:
And it was in my bum:blush:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb - Thanks! I am relieved. Good luck with your scan and hsg. I had an hsg 6mths ago. I only had mild cramping for a few seconds during. It was really fast. I took 3 ibproufen and hour before. 

Quaver - good luck on your iui. Injections are not fun. :(


----------



## Amb434

Just got back from my HSG and everything went great! No blockages, fibroids or polyps and the dye flowed through smoothly. :happydance: Y'all were right, it only hurt for a few seconds and then it was over, not at all worth all the stress over it, lol. They did tell me that I have a slightly heart shaped uterus, but that it won't affect fertility. :thumbup: Thankfully all of my testing is over and now I can focus on my upcoming IUI!


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> Just got back from my HSG and everything went great! No blockages, fibroids or polyps and the dye flowed through smoothly. :happydance: Y'all were right, it only hurt for a few seconds and then it was over, not at all worth all the stress over it, lol. They did tell me that I have a slightly heart shaped uterus, but that it won't affect fertility. :thumbup: Thankfully all of my testing is over and now I can focus on my upcoming IUI!

Hooray!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

thats good news!! good luck with your iui

any news yet mars?? having any symptoms?


----------



## MarsMaiden

amb - that's great news about your hsg. Good luck for your IUI!

quaver - ouchies! I have to give myself the HCG trigger which is a bit of a mare mixing up all the different bits and it does hurt a little, I think just because of the amount of fluid I'm pushing in! Thank goodness they've never asked me to inject myself in the bum though!  Good luck for your iui, fingers crossed!

afm - 10 dpiui and still pretty symptomless apart from a random pain in my armpit and slightly sore boobs (which would be the progesterone). I also have a really stiff neck but I'm fairly sure that's just cos I slept funny and not cos I'm pregnant! :p I did test this morning and if i stood on my head, squinted a lot and in just the right light there might have been the shadow of a line. It has got clearer through the day though(yes, I brought it to work and am checking every now and then - don't judge me!) which makes me think that it's probably an evap line. Of course it is still possible that it is also justleft over hcg trigger, I got a pretty clear positive at 9dpiui last time. Soooooooo..... nothing concrete to go on at all really but I'm not out yet!


----------



## Quaver

MarsMaiden said:


> just the right light there might have been the shadow of a line.

Awww....:happydance:


----------



## mrssunshine78

certainly wouldn't judge u - i put my sticks in the bin upstairs so that i can check on them a few times lol, maybe i'm a little bit crazy! 

hopefully i'll be able to check on here next wk when i'm on my hols, and hopefully you'll have a lovely bfp by then! 

xx


----------



## Quaver

Done my first ever IUI!:happydance:
It was painless:thumbup:
The eggs, lining and my cm was good:haha:

BUT..... the doctor said DH's sperm was disappointing:blush:
So the chance of pregnancy is very low this time.

Is it that bad?

Pre wash/Post wash
Volume 3.2ml/0.5ml
Motility rapid 11%/60%
Motility slow 28%/40%
Morphology 3%/4%

Oh well never mind:blush:


----------



## Amb434

Oooh, Mars, I'm so excited for you! Please let us know when you test again. :flower:

Quaver - Sorry for the disappointment with your IUI, but you never know! I don't really know anything about the numbers, but I'm sure some of the other ladies will. Stay positive! :hugs:

Went in for my CD14 u/s this morning and they found one 18mm follie. I'm a little apprehensive about it, though, because they had found something similar on my CD3 u/s which they said was a cyst, though nothing to worry about. Well, the "follicle" they saw today was on the same ovary. I specifically asked if it was the same thing they were seeing on CD3 and my FS seems convinced it is, in fact, a mature follicle. :shrug: They drew some blood to confirm it's an active follicle and went ahead with my trigger shot. I'll get the results this afternoon and, if everything is good, I'll have my IUI Monday morning. I just don't know, though, I don't feel very optimistic about it. Just seems like deja vu from my other Clomid cycles, all they ever found was one follie on my left ovary. Sigh...:nope:


----------



## Quaver

*Amb434*, it must be a proper follicle if they've checked the bloods too:flower: Good luck Monday:thumbup:

As for the numbers, I don't know much about it either, but the doctor seems to think it's pretty bad, so it must be:cry:


----------



## Amb434

Thanks, Quaver, I really hope it's what they think it is. I'll get my blood work results this afternoon, so I'll be sure to post an update. 

I hope somebody can come along and give you some encouraging advice about your numbers. FX'd for you. :flower::hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Amber, I've got my fingers crossed that this could just work out positively for you. I suppose the washing has done it's job, the numbers have gone up. Remember you only need one good spermy blighter to do it's job!

Amb, I had a cyst at the start of IUI2, so we abandoned it and I had to wait until the following cycle to check it had gone. I hope for your sake it's not a cyst (which they have confirmed it's not) FX'd this IUI works for you.


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver, sweetie... The numbers really aren't good at all. I'm not going to lie to you. The doctor was disappointed with them for a reason. Here's a breakdown... although I feel bad posting it. :( I don't know where you fall in the age category, but I thought it might help someone anyway.

Clomid w/ IUI = 1.71 times *more likely* to conceive than natural IUI
Injectables w/ IUI = 2.15 times *more likely* to conceive than natural IUI

Less than 10 million sperm = 87% *less likely* to conceive than with 10 million or more sperm

More than 37 years old = 42% *less likely* to conceive than younger patients


----------



## Amb434

Well, no IUI for me this cycle. :( My blood results came back and my estrogen level is only 32 (they like to see 150 or higher) which means it's not a mature follicle. :cry: Apparently, it's just a cyst. What concerns me is, this cyst has, obviously, been around ever since I started doing Clomid. Do y'all think it could be something serious or that my FS may want to surgically remove it? :shrug: 

Sigh.. I don't really know what's next for me. Possibly injectables?


----------



## Megg33k

They might want to aspirate it! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

When I had my cyst the nurse was not at all surprised I had one, she spotted it straight away and advised it should come away with my next AF. Was this not the only time they've scanned you and found it? If so, it's just come up this cycle and not been there previously.


----------



## Amb434

This is the first time my FS has seen it personally, but I did 3 cycles of Clomid with my OB before being referred to my FS. With each Clomid cycle, they only found one "follicle" on my left ovary and never anything on the right. Initially, my OB thought it was a follicle trying to mature, but never got big enough for her to do anything about. Each cycle, the follicle would always be a little bigger than the previous cycle. It wasn't until I started seeing my FS that they did a CD3 scan, which showed a cyst on my left ovary that was 17mm. Today's scan showed it at 18mm. I can only assume this is the same cyst they've been seeing all along and thought it was a maturing follicle. 

Is aspiration painful? :( Could this cyst be keeping me from producing mature follicles? :shrug:


----------



## Wallie

Amb, I think only the FS can answer that question for you dearie :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Wallie, I noticed you are awaiting IVF- me too. I start the protocol next cycle but its a long one so i wont be having the transfer until December.
Why dont you come join the 4 leaf IVF thread in that new area of LTTTC of BNB. (sorry i dont have the link off hand).

are you on a waiting list?
hope you get treatment soon
:hugs:

good luck to all the new ladies that have had their IUIs or waiting for it :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I can't answer that, Amb. I just know its one treatment for getting rid of cysts! Sorry honey! :hugs: Do ask!


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Quaver, sweetie... The numbers really aren't good at all. I'm not going to lie to you. The doctor was disappointed with them for a reason.

Thanks, that's what I was afraid off.
DH is now pretty down, and hasn't eaten much since yesterday. Maybe he has stomach flu? Can't be psychological can it?
Better save up for ICSI:thumbup:


Amb434 said:


> Apparently, it's just a cyst.

If it has been around for few cycles, maybe it is better to have it removed?
I think it usually disappears by itself, but this one seems not:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Britt11 said:


> Wallie, I noticed you are awaiting IVF- me too. I start the protocol next cycle but its a long one so i wont be having the transfer until December.
> Why dont you come join the 4 leaf IVF thread in that new area of LTTTC of BNB. (sorry i dont have the link off hand).
> 
> are you on a waiting list?
> hope you get treatment soon
> :hugs:
> 
> good luck to all the new ladies that have had their IUIs or waiting for it :thumbup:

Hi Britt :flower: yeh, just heard on Friday I have a screening appt on the 28th October, so I'm assuming if I'm on the long protocol then day 21 of next period will be middle of November and then transfer will be in early December with testing just before Christmas. I found a calculator on the web and if AF comes when it should then testing will be about the 20th. Not sure how I feel about this at all and I was selfishly looking forward to my christmas night out on the 11th December and going by the calculator, transfer date would the around then, so I may not get to go. What a silly thing to think about really but I don't like saying I'm going to things and then let people down. Plus I don't really want loads of folk being suspicious about what I'm doing as I'll be off work quite a bit, popping in and out for appts at hospital. I'm the PA for the MD at work and most folk notice when I'm not in. Yes, silly the things you think about eh. 

I'll check out the four leaf clova thread though, thanks.


----------



## sj22

Quaver - I hope you don't mind me posting. I have been following this thread since I left earlier in the year. Although numbers aren't amazing, remember it only takes one. Our sperm count was only a little higher than yours but I had 3 follies so maybe that made up for lack of swimmers. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Quaver

sj22 said:


> Quaver - I hope you don't mind me posting. I have been following this thread since I left earlier in the year. Although numbers aren't amazing, remember it only takes one. Our sperm count was only a little higher than yours but I had 3 follies so maybe that made up for lack of swimmers. Fingers crossed for you xx

Thanks:flower:
Go Go :spermy: :happydance:


----------



## sj22

Also, forgot to mention that to increase sperm count hubby abstained for 4 1/2 days to get as much as possible. The first time we did IUI it was only 2 days and it did make quite a difference. x


----------



## Quaver

sj22 said:


> Also, forgot to mention that to increase sperm count hubby abstained for 4 1/2 days to get as much as possible. The first time we did IUI it was only 2 days and it did make quite a difference. x

We'll do that next cycle:flower:


----------



## Britt11

Wallie said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Wallie, I noticed you are awaiting IVF- me too. I start the protocol next cycle but its a long one so i wont be having the transfer until December.
> Why dont you come join the 4 leaf IVF thread in that new area of LTTTC of BNB. (sorry i dont have the link off hand).
> 
> are you on a waiting list?
> hope you get treatment soon
> :hugs:
> 
> good luck to all the new ladies that have had their IUIs or waiting for it :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Britt :flower: yeh, just heard on Friday I have a screening appt on the 28th October, so I'm assuming if I'm on the long protocol then day 21 of next period will be middle of November and then transfer will be in early December with testing just before Christmas. I found a calculator on the web and if AF comes when it should then testing will be about the 20th. Not sure how I feel about this at all and I was selfishly looking forward to my christmas night out on the 11th December and going by the calculator, transfer date would the around then, so I may not get to go. What a silly thing to think about really but I don't like saying I'm going to things and then let people down. Plus I don't really want loads of folk being suspicious about what I'm doing as I'll be off work quite a bit, popping in and out for appts at hospital. I'm the PA for the MD at work and most folk notice when I'm not in. Yes, silly the things you think about eh.
> 
> I'll check out the four leaf clova thread though, thanks.Click to expand...

Oh my gosh Wallie, we are future IVF buddies!! This is unbelievable, I will have my transfer on Dec 3 or 6th (if all goes well) with OTD on December 20th!! I too have mixed feelings on this time line as it could be the best Christmas ever or the worst. I have decided not to tell my parents I am going through it right now, basically they know that we are on the waiting list but i find that talking to them about this only adds pressure not relieves it and they can be negative, so its best they dont know.
I think I saw a post from you on the 4 leaf clover thread so glad you found it. We got another BFP on it already!! whoo hoo.

Oh I also meant to say that I am on the "Flare" protocol, if you have heard of that with assisted embryonic hatching....yikes :wacko:

looking forward to going through this journey together.

Sorry for posting about IVF on this thread girls, as you can see from Sj22, IUI definitely can work really well. Hope you get BFPs very soon. We will continue chatting on the IVF thread.

:hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Quaver - :hugs: Is dh on any vitamins? I had to put mine on vitamins as his motility was horrible. 

Amb - :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Just thought I would pop in and say :hi:


----------



## Quaver

greeneyes0279 said:


> Quaver - :hugs: Is dh on any vitamins? I had to put mine on vitamins as his motility was horrible.
> 
> Amb - :hugs:

Yes he is. He's also taking vitamin E tabs, tomato juice every morning and brazil nuts:blush: He's been on it for more than 7 months now, it's not working.
He's exercising 3 times a week too.


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver - :hugs: Is dh on any vitamins? I had to put mine on vitamins as his motility was horrible.
> 
> Amb - :hugs:
> 
> Yes he is. He's also taking vitamin E tabs, tomato juice every morning and brazil nuts:blush: He's been on it for more than 7 months now, it's not working.
> He's exercising 3 times a week too.Click to expand...

Zinc, Selenium, and a pretnatal vitamin!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Megg33k said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver - :hugs: Is dh on any vitamins? I had to put mine on vitamins as his motility was horrible.
> 
> Amb - :hugs:
> 
> Yes he is. He's also taking vitamin E tabs, tomato juice every morning and brazil nuts:blush: He's been on it for more than 7 months now, it's not working.
> He's exercising 3 times a week too.Click to expand...
> 
> Zinc, Selenium, and a pretnatal vitamin!Click to expand...

L-Carnitine


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Morning all :hi:


----------



## Quaver

Morning MissyMooMoo :hi:


greeneyes0279 said:


> L-Carnitine

That's a new one for me, will try that thanks:flower:


Megg33k said:


> Zinc, Selenium, and a pretnatal vitamin!

I think it's all inside the doctor's prescribed vitamins, but will check again:thumbup:

It's sad that his sperm count etc has fallen after 4 months of his effort:cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes we are taking zinc and he is on semenax which has sperm building stuff and increases the volume


----------



## Goonergirl

greeneyes0279 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver - :hugs: Is dh on any vitamins? I had to put mine on vitamins as his motility was horrible.
> 
> Amb - :hugs:
> 
> Yes he is. He's also taking vitamin E tabs, tomato juice every morning and brazil nuts:blush: He's been on it for more than 7 months now, it's not working.
> He's exercising 3 times a week too.Click to expand...
> 
> Zinc, Selenium, and a pretnatal vitamin!Click to expand...
> 
> L-CarnitineClick to expand...


Try a product called WELLMAN CONCEPTION my boyfriend is taking these is sperm count was low with poor morphology and motility now its nearly back to normal his count went from 15 mill to 42 mill motility improved and his morphology went from 3% to 7% in the space of 6 months


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Goonergirl said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver - :hugs: Is dh on any vitamins? I had to put mine on vitamins as his motility was horrible.
> 
> Amb - :hugs:
> 
> Yes he is. He's also taking vitamin E tabs, tomato juice every morning and brazil nuts:blush: He's been on it for more than 7 months now, it's not working.
> He's exercising 3 times a week too.Click to expand...
> 
> Zinc, Selenium, and a pretnatal vitamin!Click to expand...
> 
> L-CarnitineClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Try a product called WELLMAN CONCEPTION my boyfriend is taking these is sperm count was low with poor morphology and motility now its nearly back to normal his count went from 15 mill to 42 mill motility improved and his morphology went from 3% to 7% in the space of 6 monthsClick to expand...

I've seen those in Boots yes! I pay £37.00 a month for Semenax lol so if these are cheaper then I think I will swap to them


----------



## Quaver

Goonergirl said:


> Try a product called WELLMAN CONCEPTION my boyfriend is taking these is sperm count was low with poor morphology and motility now its nearly back to normal his count went from 15 mill to 42 mill motility improved and his morphology went from 3% to 7% in the space of 6 months

DH tried that for 3 months before his first SA, wasn't good:nope:
He needs something stronger:blush:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Quaver said:


> Goonergirl said:
> 
> 
> Try a product called WELLMAN CONCEPTION my boyfriend is taking these is sperm count was low with poor morphology and motility now its nearly back to normal his count went from 15 mill to 42 mill motility improved and his morphology went from 3% to 7% in the space of 6 months
> 
> DH tried that for 3 months before his first SA, wasn't good:nope:
> He needs something stronger:blush:Click to expand...

I have my husband on fertilaid for men. Not sure if you can get that where you are. I put him on it 6 weeks before our 2nd iui (which was in July) and his count had risen 30 mil from 126 mil to 156 mil and his overall motility went from 25% to 31%. Don't know if it has risen anymore until our next iui which will be on saturday or monday. Will def. let you know.


----------



## Quaver

greeneyes0279 said:


> I have my husband on fertilaid for men. Not sure if you can get that where you are.

Will have a look, thanks:flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I think different things work for different people


----------



## Amb434

Talked to my FS today and he said he's not worried about the cyst. :shrug: And that it has nothing to do with me not producing mature follicles. I'm just not responding at all to Clomid. So, now it's on to injectables + IUI next cycle. Bleh. I'm in such a bummed out mood. :( I told hubby that I still wanted to try for the next few days or so, seeing as I got my trigger shot Saturday. Maybe a miracle will happen and I'll produce a follicle.. not likely. :blush:

Greeneyes, good luck on your IUI, let us know how it goes. :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Injectables were fantastic! No worries! :hugs:


----------



## Amb434

I hope I'll be able to stick myself. :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

You totally will! The first one will freak you out at first... but once you do, you'll have no trouble from then out! I was just looking at the needle and thinking (excuse the language) "FUCK! I can't jab that into my stomach! Shit, shit, shit!" But, then I just thought "This is what my baby needs to get from the great beyond and into my arms!" And, I just stabbed and realized it didn't hurt at all! :shrug:


----------



## Amb434

LOL, thanks Megg, that helps relieve some of my anxiety. :hugs: I know I'll just need to suck it up and do it! I don't have a choice, anyway, since hubby is being squeamish, lol. :haha:


----------



## Wallie

I wondered how I'd get on with doing injections. I thought I would be a right scardy cat but managed to just jab them in. I thought the same as Megg, I need to do this to get what I want, so did it. It wasn't sore at all. A couple of times I must have hit a vein as I was bruised but even that's not sore, just looks silly.:haha:

I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## Chris77

Good job with the injections Evie! :thumbup:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 said:


> Greeneyes, good luck on your IUI, let us know how it goes. :flower:

Will do. I'll find out Friday whether it will be saturday or monday.


----------



## Chris77

greeneyes0279 said:


> Amb434 said:
> 
> 
> Greeneyes, good luck on your IUI, let us know how it goes. :flower:
> 
> Will do. I'll find out Friday whether it will be saturday or monday.Click to expand...

Lots of luck hunni! :dust:


----------



## Amb434

So, looks like I'll be taking Menopur when I start my cycle. Not sure yet of the dosage, but I'm sure he'll start me off low. I've seen a lot of ladies take a combination of two different kinds of injections, anybody know what the reason for that may be? Just out of curiosity. :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

:hi: ladies! How is everyone?

I just got back from my fs appt. I have a size 21 follie on my right and a 18 on my left. :happydance: This is the 1st time I've had one on each ovary. IUI will be tomorrow or sunday depending on my labs. SO EXCITED! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

greeneyes0279 said:


> :hi: ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I just got back from my fs appt. I have a size 21 follie on my right and a 18 on my left. :happydance: This is the 1st time I've had one on each ovary. IUI will be tomorrow or sunday depending on my labs. SO EXCITED! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Nicely done! :thumbup: Good luck tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Amb434 said:


> So, looks like I'll be taking Menopur when I start my cycle. Not sure yet of the dosage, but I'm sure he'll start me off low. I've seen a lot of ladies take a combination of two different kinds of injections, anybody know what the reason for that may be? Just out of curiosity. :)

Not sure on the reason, but I'll be taking Menopur and Follistim together for my IVF cycle. I know its not uncommon. I'll be on 0.5 vial of Menopur. :shrug:



greeneyes0279 said:


> :hi: ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I just got back from my fs appt. I have a size 21 follie on my right and a 18 on my left. :happydance: This is the 1st time I've had one on each ovary. IUI will be tomorrow or sunday depending on my labs. SO EXCITED! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoo! Great news!


----------



## Amb434

Megg - Yeah, I see that it's a pretty common occurrence to take two different kinds of meds at once. Maybe I'm only taking one since it's my first time? :shrug: Who knows, I'm just ready to get started! I hate the waiting game. :)

Greeneyes- That's awesome news! FX'd for a big ol BFP this month!


----------



## Quaver

greeneyes0279 said:


> :hi: ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I just got back from my fs appt. I have a size 21 follie on my right and a 18 on my left. :happydance: This is the 1st time I've had one on each ovary. IUI will be tomorrow or sunday depending on my labs. SO EXCITED! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's great! Good luck!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi! About to go in for my iui at 9am and i'm really nervous. I decided to test with my fertility monitor to check my estrogen and the line was really dark. Not sure if the hcg trigger affects the test, but I will be questioning my doc when I go in.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Just got back from my IUI. Asked the doc about my estrogen and he told me the fertility med (femara) will do that. He said it was a false reading. So dh count was alot better. His overall count was 204 million (was 159 million last iui), his overall motility was 41% (31% last iui). Post wash it was 24million (12 million last iui) with 66% motility with a progression rate of 3. Worried the motility isn't good enough. Trying to stay positive!


----------



## Quaver

greeneyes0279 said:


> His overall count was 204 million (was 159 million last iui)

That's amazingly good count!:happydance:
Hope this is it for you!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi there my lovely ladies. Been working 112 hours a week so knackered but just been able to pop on here and say :hi: and I love you all!!!! x


----------



## scomar

Hi all !

Sorry i have not posted for so long ! i think i needed a bit of time out after the 3 failed IUIs. Been trying to catch up on everyones news but i feel there is so much to get through that it might take me a while !!
Well, we have made an appointment to see out doctor next week with a view to starting IVF in January. We figured that gives me 2 months to prep for it mentally and physically, lots of good food and looking after myself.
So thats me &#8211; IVF starting in Jan !! eeeeek ! very excited.
The other thing is that 2 of my best friends have fallen pregnant this month, so thats been pretty tough - i don&#8217;t know if i can organise another baby shower........
xxx


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hello everyone! I'm suppose to be 2dpo and I'm still experiencing a lot of cramping and my lower back hurts. I feel like af is about to show any minute. Is this normal? Don't remember feeling this way after the last 2 iui's. So confused!!!!


----------



## Chris77

greeneyes0279 said:


> Just got back from my IUI. Asked the doc about my estrogen and he told me the fertility med (femara) will do that. He said it was a false reading. So dh count was alot better. His overall count was 204 million (was 159 million last iui), his overall motility was 41% (31% last iui). Post wash it was 24million (12 million last iui) with 66% motility with a progression rate of 3. Worried the motility isn't good enough. Trying to stay positive!

Amazing count! Good Luck!! :dust:


----------



## Quaver

greeneyes0279 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm suppose to be 2dpo and I'm still experiencing a lot of cramping and my lower back hurts. I feel like af is about to show any minute. Is this normal? Don't remember feeling this way after the last 2 iui's. So confused!!!!

Hmmm... sounds good!:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Well if it feels different then maybe it is different. Maybe its cos your making a lil beanie baby x


----------



## greeneyes0279

MissyMooMoo said:


> Well if it feels different then maybe it is different. Maybe its cos your making a lil beanie baby x

I hope so. I hope the timing was right and I ov'd the day of iui. I'm worried my estrogen wasn't high enough the day of trigger. It was only 81. The past 2 iui's it was higher the day of trigger.


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls! :flower:

Heya Scomar! I'm so excited for you about your upcoming IVF. I hope these next 2 months go by very quickly for you. :hugs:

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you, Greeneyes, I really hope this is your month! :) Not too sure about the pains you're having, maybe leftover OV pain? :shrug: 

I've been feeling blaaaah lately. Just very tired (I went to bed at 8:30 last night!) and I've also been feeling some twinges around my ovaries and abdomen. At first I thought it was from my trigger shot, but I'm 12dp trigger.. it should be out of my system by now, right? Anybody else felt like this before?


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> I've been feeling blaaaah lately. Just very tired (I went to bed at 8:30 last night!) and I've also been feeling some twinges around my ovaries and abdomen. At first I thought it was from my trigger shot, but I'm 12dp trigger.. it should be out of my system by now, right? Anybody else felt like this before?

Sounds good:thumbup:
When are you testing?
:dust:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hi all! Sorry have been awol for so long but the last couple of weeks have been manic! Just to update you that my last iui resulted in a bfn :( Next cycle will be in December now although I have an appointment with my fs in november and have a list of questions as long as my arm to ask him about why I am not responding well in terms of follie size and lining and why I'm not ovulating regularly.... so we'll see!

No time to catch up properly so will just lobb some babydust around and hope that it falls on all of you!


----------



## Amb434

[/QUOTE]Sounds good:thumbup:
When are you testing?
:dust:[/QUOTE]

I don't think I'll be testing at all, actually, I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant. I shouldn't have gotten my trigger shot at all, they gave it to me before the blood test came back and it showed no mature follies. :shrug: It's got me wondering, though, especially with these symptoms I'm having. Though they could be AF symptoms. Who knows.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb - What symptoms are you having?

I'm just cramping and my lower back hurts. Don't think I'm preg. I'm gonna beg my fs to let us try on our own with the fertility meds. I never produce more than 2 eggs. We can't afford to do another IUI until February.


----------



## Amb434

greeneyes0279 said:


> Amb - What symptoms are you having?
> 
> I'm just cramping and my lower back hurts. Don't think I'm preg. I'm gonna beg my fs to let us try on our own with the fertility meds. I never produce more than 2 eggs. We can't afford to do another IUI until February.

I've just been extremely tired and worn out lately. I've even been going to bed really early and still being tired the next day. I've also been having some weird twinges kinda where my ovaries are, but more on my right side. Sometimes in my lower abdomen. :shrug: It's strange, I don't usually feel anything like that before AF, but could still be considered AF symptoms, I suppose. Why don't you think your IUI worked?


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Amb - What symptoms are you having?
> 
> I'm just cramping and my lower back hurts. Don't think I'm preg. I'm gonna beg my fs to let us try on our own with the fertility meds. I never produce more than 2 eggs. We can't afford to do another IUI until February.
> 
> I've just been extremely tired and worn out lately. I've even been going to bed really early and still being tired the next day. I've also been having some weird twinges kinda where my ovaries are, but more on my right side. Sometimes in my lower abdomen. :shrug: It's strange, I don't usually feel anything like that before AF, but could still be considered AF symptoms, I suppose. Why don't you think your IUI worked?Click to expand...


The cramping has stopped and I don't have any other symptoms. With my daughter I had loads of symptoms very early. I just know it didn't work.


----------



## MiBebe

Did my first injection today. I was surprised it didn't hurt (everyone here told me it wouldn't). I'm excited about the whole process. I'm supposed to travel Fri thru Sun and I'm a little worried about the timing. Worse case scenario I guess I won't be traveling with my friends to the casinos lol I hope the IUI can be done by Friday.

Greeneyes I hope everything works out for you. Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls. :flower:

Just thought I'd check in and see how everyone was doing.

Greeneyes, you should be testing soon, huh? I know you think your IUI didn't work, but I'm still pulling for ya. :hugs:

MiBebe, I'm so glad your injections are working out well for you. I'm pretty nervous about them myself, thanks for making me feel a little better about it. :) Good luck and keep us posted.

Well, all of my weird little crampy feelings have passed. I think my body is just really trying to have a period, just hasn't happened yet. I even POAS the other day... don't know what I was thinking, lol. My FS wants me to wait til CD35 before I start prometrium. Then I can finally start my injections and get this cycle rolling. :thumbup:


----------



## MiBebe

Amb434 I'm hoping my story will help somebody trying to get help and is scared if IUI. I have been TTC without assistance for 6 years cuz I was afraid of a needle that doesn't even hurt. I feel very silly waiting so long. 

Go back to the FS office tomorrow for my second ultrasound. I'm new to IUI world... now I'm confused and I'm not sure if the doctor said he saw two eggs or two follicles developing when I had the U/S yesterday mrning. Guess I'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Megg33k

MiBebe... You can't see eggs... only developing follicles that will produce the eggs. :thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

My first scan for IUI is CD14:sleep:


----------



## MiBebe

Megg33k said:


> MiBebe... You can't see eggs... only developing follicles that will produce the eggs. :thumbup:

*Yes I was just about to come in here and correct my old post! LOL 
OK so here's my REAL UPDATE:*

I confused eggs with follicles, I'm still new to all of this so sorry I posted the wrong info on Wed.

My right ovary is not obeying and right now the follicles are still small. Doctor asked me (different doctor, this one was extremely nice) if I have irregular periods and I said no. This question made me feel sick to my stomach. I was going to ask him if something was wrong with my right ovary, but decided against it so that i don't fill up my mind with negative thoughts. He then showed me the left side and there was one follicle measuring 17mm. He said that this one was growing nicely. They drew blood and will check my estrogen levels and let me know when to do the trigger shot. He said that the IUI will be done today (seems pretty damn fast), tomorrow or Sunday. I'm not sure why he said today since I haven't even taken the trigger shot yet.

I am a little sad that my right follicles are not responding. I hope this doesn't decrease the chances of conception. I'm on the train trying to stay optimistic. God is good.


----------



## Quaver

MiBebe said:


> I am a little sad that my right follicles are not responding. I hope this doesn't decrease the chances of conception. I'm on the train trying to stay optimistic. God is good.

I always had ov pains on my left ovary, and since I've been to my FS back in June, I ov'd from my left ovary every time. I think my right ovary is broken:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I never got pains from my right ovary and was sure that it wasn't doing anything. But, when I did my IUI, I had 4 dominant follicles on my right ovary and 2 on my left. So, not feeling ovulation pain from one side apparently means nothing.


----------



## MiBebe

Quaver said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> I am a little sad that my right follicles are not responding. I hope this doesn't decrease the chances of conception. I'm on the train trying to stay optimistic. God is good.
> 
> I always had ov pains on my left ovary, and since I've been to my FS back in June, I ov'd from my left ovary every time. I think my right ovary is broken:cry:Click to expand...

Quaver, well I hope you're wrong! I think the doctor's would have told you by now if something was wrong with that ovary. 

Megg, I don't feel ovulation pain (or at least never noticed) on either side. My only guess is that maybe the medicine dosage was too small. I'm not doctor so I can't tell. I get my periods regularly every month right on the nose, every 28 days. I can't imagine why the right ovary wasn't responding. 

I think I'm more concerned over the fact that its just one follicle. Maybe I'm wrong, but wasn't I supposed to have more than one follicle developing? Not sure if I even want to know. :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Some people only have 1 or 2. I ended up with 6, but that was RARE and not really best case scenario. They'd rather have 1 or 2 good ones than as many as I had for IUI. You should be just fine.


----------



## greeneyes0279

MiBebe - Don't worry, one is all you need. I wouldn't worry about your right ovary. It's just not your dominant one. Doesn't mean you never ov off it. My left is my dominant. It's the one I ov'd off of when I conceived my daughter. So no worries. :flower:


----------



## MiBebe

Megg33k said:


> Some people only have 1 or 2. I ended up with 6, but that was RARE and not really best case scenario. They'd rather have 1 or 2 good ones than as many as I had for IUI. You should be just fine.

Thanks Megg, that makes me feel better :thumbup:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Well ladies it was a :bfn:, which I had already suspected. Just completely gutted and burnt out on ttc. :cry:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

greeneyes :hugs:


----------



## Amb434

I'm so sorry, Greeneyes. :( :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

So sorry Greeneyes:hugs:


----------



## scomar

sorry greeneyes that is shit
xx


----------



## scomar

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

So sorry, greeneyes! :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Thanks everyone! I'm meeting with my fs on the 30th to talk about what's next. I want to do IVF so bad but can't afford it. It just sucks!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

morning ladies :hi:


----------



## Quaver

Morning Missy:hi:

My follicle scan is Thursday, hope it's growing...:baby:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: Quaver I hope it is a nice juicy ripe one! fx for u hun x


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good luck on your scan Quaver. 

Well at least I won't be tortured waiting for the :witch: to arrive as cd 28 became cd 1. :happydance: We're not doing a iui this month. I'm using my cbfm and praying I ov.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Missy how do I start my own ttc journal?


----------



## scomar

greeneyes0279 said:


> Missy how do I start my own ttc journal?

Am wondering that too ! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

You go into the journals on the home page and creat it then put a link on your siggy x


----------



## greeneyes0279

MissyMooMoo said:


> You go into the journals on the home page and creat it then put a link on your siggy x

Where do I get the link? Can't figure it out, lol. Thanks!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Lisaf told me.....do you know her? If not she goes on the Clomid thread. A lovely knowledgeable girl. She helped me with it or I wouldn't have been able to do it. xxx


----------



## roadbump31

Hi ladies, I would love to join! I just started my second round of clomid last night. I am taking 150mg/starting CD-3. We had a double IUI last month and it didn't work. So hopefully this will be our month. Anybody in my same shoes??? Need a little support :)


----------



## Quaver

roadbump31 said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to join! I just started my second round of clomid last night. I am taking 150mg/starting CD-3. We had a double IUI last month and it didn't work. So hopefully this will be our month. Anybody in my same shoes??? Need a little support :)

Hi:hi:
I'm waiting for my second IUI since the last one didn't work.
Am on Clomid 50mg CD2-6 with Puregon injections on CD6,8,10,12.
I have my follicle scan tomorrow at CD14, but it doesn't look good, opks are negative:blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Go here: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/

Then click the "New Thread" button in the top left corner. The title will be the name of your journal. Whatever you type before you hit "post" will be the first post of your journal! Journals are great! Do it! :)

P.S. I'm especially looking at you, scomar! I need to follow your journal!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Thanks Megg! haha

I can't remember any of that but I must have done it because I have one :rofl:


----------



## greeneyes0279

scomar said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Missy how do I start my own ttc journal?
> 
> Am wondering that too ! xClick to expand...

Once you have made your journal, this is how you put it in your siggy.


1) copy the link for your journal as you have done previously.
2) go to edit your signature
3) Where you want the link to be displayed write the words you want on show for eg ' SW's pregnancy journal'
4) Highlight the text you have just written
5) Can you see where the font options are? the B I U etc. You should be able to see a globe in that line with a little chain to the bottom of it, thats insert link, click.
6) This should bring up a little pop up box that requires you to insert the link to your journal you previously copied, paste that in and click okay.
7) In your signature now the title you wrote should be clickable to your journal.


----------



## scomar

All done !! thanks ladies - you are all so fab
xxxxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Scomar hun thats not working and for some strange reason that is taking me to my siggy lol


----------



## scomar

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa are you joking ?!?
am such a moron
let me tweak it.
might have to bare with me till i finish eating ym linda macartney sausages !!! they taste like cardboard.........


----------



## scomar

working now ?
:)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi RoadBump! I'm going through my second IUI too. There are a few of us doing our second cycles on this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/398656-iui-starting-september-anyone-me-65.html


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am your first STALKER Scomar xxx


----------



## Quaver

Not good news re follicle scan:blush:

There was only 1 follicle which was tiny at 10mm (CD14):nope:
The doctor said unless this grows by Saturday (CD16), it's a no go for IUI this cycle:cry:

In the last 5 cycles (including this one), I ov'd 3 times on left, and had 1 when I didn't ov and this. I think my right ovary is broken:shrug:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am so sorry to hear this Quaver :hugs: 

I really hope it grows so you can have you IUI

Come on follicle grow!!!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Quaver said:


> Not good news re follicle scan:blush:
> 
> There was only 1 follicle which was tiny at 10mm (CD14):nope:
> The doctor said unless this grows by Saturday (CD16), it's a no go for IUI this cycle:cry:
> 
> In the last 5 cycles (including this one), I ov'd 3 times on left, and had 1 when I didn't ov and this. I think my right ovary is broken:shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Anne24

Hi All

Posting in this thread for the first time. Trying to TTC through home insemination. This is my third cycle. Inseminated on CD13 night and CD14 night. Ovulated on CD14 around noon. Do I stand a chance? Ideally how long after ovulation is the egg available to be fertilized?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Anne24 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Posting in this thread for the first time. Trying to TTC through home insemination. This is my third cycle. Inseminated on CD13 night and CD14 night. Ovulated on CD14 around noon. Do I stand a chance? Ideally how long after ovulation is the egg available to be fertilized?

Yes you do stand a chance because you inseminated both days....day before ov and on ov. Egg lives for 24 - 48 hours so yes!!! x 

Good luck x


----------



## Anne24

MissyMooMoo said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Posting in this thread for the first time. Trying to TTC through home insemination. This is my third cycle. Inseminated on CD13 night and CD14 night. Ovulated on CD14 around noon. Do I stand a chance? Ideally how long after ovulation is the egg available to be fertilized?
> 
> Yes you do stand a chance because you inseminated both days....day before ov and on ov. Egg lives for 24 - 48 hours so yes!!! x
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...

That was a real quick reply. Thank you so much hun :hugs: I am bit apprehensive though, insemination was better on CD14 than CD13 but dont know if the egg would last that long:nope: Currently on 9DPO and no symptoms yet. Promised myself wont symptom spot this month. What about you hun?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I have always promised myself I wont SS but I always end up doing it because you mentally know and cannot stop it!! lol

I think because you did it day before ov you are covered and then day of ov is double covered! I know another lady on here that has self inseminated and she has a little boy called Callum from this conceived 3rd cycle of insemination. She just did it again and on 5th cycle she conceived again!!


----------



## Anne24

O how beautiful is that. Hope I am that lucky in my third cycle, God willing. As far as SS is concerned, I drove myself crazy in my last two cycles. As is the case with all, I was pretty sure I was preggers until AF reared her ugly face and with the witch came my floodgate of tears. Hehe this is a real emotional roller coaster ride. So I am taking things easy this time, have had no symptoms so far, and not raising my hopes either. Which CD are you now?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am on cd26 but not testing yet lol x


----------



## Anne24

MissyMooMoo said:


> I am on cd26 but not testing yet lol x

Ha ha it is better not to disappoint oneself with a BFN. I am currently in CD21. Have a 28day cycle.Will test only if Af stays away till CD30. Cant give myself another disappointment with a BFN.Just read your TTC Journal. Your determination is so inspirational.


----------



## MiBebe

Anne24 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Posting in this thread for the first time. Trying to TTC through home insemination. This is my third cycle. Inseminated on CD13 night and CD14 night. Ovulated on CD14 around noon. Do I stand a chance? Ideally how long after ovulation is the egg available to be fertilized?

Anne24, this might be a personal question so I apologize in advance, but how do you do a home insemination? 


Edited to add: Never mind! I looked it up on the website and found my answers!


----------



## Anne24

Never mind hun but I can always answer you if you need any more info.


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver - Perhaps injectables would treat you better? Clomid just doesn't really work for some people, honey.


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Quaver - Perhaps injectables would treat you better? Clomid just doesn't really work for some people, honey.

I'm on injectables, Clomid CD2-6 & Puregon(Follistim) 75iu on CD6,8,10,12,14.

Follicle scan today did not go well (15mm CD16):cry:
The egg has grown, but really slowly (10mm CD14), so the doctor thinks it is not a good egg. So no IUI this cycle:blush:

Normally ov at around CD19 is not bad, but having had Clomid & injections and having seen how my egg grew previously + my age, better not risk it.

As for the next, at this rate we'll miss my ov, but I asked for some tablets to delay my AF so if it works, I should ov when I'm with DH:thumbup:
We are delaying by about 2 weeks But it'll depend on how slow the egg grows. If it's reaaally slow, then it'll be more like 10 days.

The doctor told me my skin will be really greasy with this AF delaying tablets Anyone had Norethisterone? It's my third time, but not for this long. Usually 7 tabs to induce AF, this time it's 15 days Will I get fat?:haha:

The doctor said no need to use protection while BD, as egg won't fertilize anyway. I start the tabs at around 10DPO:coffee:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... I didn't realize you were doing the injectables as well. Is there a reason they're still starting with the Clomid? I just did Follistim 50IU from CD3-10 maybe? Nothing else with it.


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> Oh... I didn't realize you were doing the injectables as well. Is there a reason they're still starting with the Clomid? I just did Follistim 50IU from CD3-10 maybe? Nothing else with it.

I don't know the reason, other than that it worked last cycle with 2 follies...
I think I become resistant to Clomid/injectables very quickly:blush:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey Ladies,

I just recently went through a MC and had a D&C yesterday because there was pieces left in me that wouldn't come out on their own. So in two weeks I go in for follow-up and to talk to dr about IUI with donor sperm.

I tried to read through all the pages but there was soo many! :haha: What I did read was quiet alot of BFP's! What is the success rate of this? I have severe endo, last surgery was July 1st for it then we got BFP and then MC 10-18-10. We only have our donor until March so hoping this will increase our odds. My dr told me to continue with clomid (100mg) and metformin 500 mg twice a day. Then she said she would do an US to see follies and then trigger shot. Not sure what kind of trigger shot though.

I just want to see a happy light at the end of this dark tunnel. So I sure hope maybe a few of you ladies could shed some light on this for me and give me more hope! :hugs:

Thank you so much and big CONGRATS to the BFP's!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver - I hope they sort out how to get things running smoothly again soon.

TntArs06 - Its not much different odds than well timed sex... slightly better though because there are more sperm, only good ones, and they're placed much closer to where they're meant to end up. The odds are about 25-30% per cycle.


----------



## MarsMaiden

quaver - my clinic uses norethisterone to delay af so that they can time my cycle to fit in with their timetable. I take it from cd21 to cd33 and then have a bleed a few days later. I'm sure like every drug the symptoms are different for everyone but I have to say it is my least favorite of all the stuff I have put in myself this last year! It makes me incredibly grumpy and irrational and it messes with my blood sugar terribly so that if I don't eat often, I get really bad shakes. It also makes me bloat like crazy. Fun stuff! I try and cope by drinking plenty of fluids and eating little and often but it is still beastly. I am taking an extra long course this cycle too as I need my treatment cycle to start a week later as I'll be away so I'm going to be on it from cd21 to cd40 this time! Dreading it! I really hope that it is easier on you.

I had my consult with the FS the other day. The good news is that he is happy to refer is for IVF and that there is minimal waiting list so hopefully sometime early next year we will start if this IUI isnt successful. Unfortuantely he wasnt really able to answer any of my questions as it seems they just dont know the answers! My biggest concern was the fact that I am spotting every cycle despite having progesterone and so I have convinced them to let me have some extra estrogen support next cycle, hopefully that will help thicken up my lining and stop the pre menstrual spotting - we'll see! 

no time to read back properly but hope that everyone is doing OK and that we get some good news in this thread soon!


----------



## Quaver

MarsMaiden said:


> It makes me incredibly grumpy and irrational and it messes with my blood sugar terribly so that if I don't eat often, I get really bad shakes. It also makes me bloat like crazy.

Gulp, that sounds terrible, don't think I'd like that. I'd be very busy with work, grumpy and irrational is not good:nope:

Thanks for the heads up:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Everything crossed for you, Mars! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: morning lovely IUI ladies xxx


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls! :flower:

Fingers crossed, Mars! I really hope this IUI works for ya. :hugs:

How's everyone else? Any updates?

I'm finally getting the ball rolling on my next cycle. AF showed up today (bleh) and I went ahead and had my screening u/s today since my CD3 falls on a Sunday. Everything looks good. The cyst on my left ovary is still there, but my FS still says it's nothing to worry about. So, now I'm on to injectables! Eek. :blush: He's starting me off on 75 IUs of Menopur on CD4-7. CD8 I go in for an u/s to see how well I'm responding and, hopefully from there if I get a mature follie, I'll trigger on CD12 and have my IUI on CD14! I really hope I respond well since I NEVER responded to Clomid. We shall see. :happydance:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 said:


> Hey Girls! :flower:
> 
> Fingers crossed, Mars! I really hope this IUI works for ya. :hugs:
> 
> How's everyone else? Any updates?
> 
> I'm finally getting the ball rolling on my next cycle. AF showed up today (bleh) and I went ahead and had my screening u/s today since my CD3 falls on a Sunday. Everything looks good. The cyst on my left ovary is still there, but my FS still says it's nothing to worry about. So, now I'm on to injectables! Eek. :blush: He's starting me off on 75 IUs of Menopur on CD4-7. CD8 I go in for an u/s to see how well I'm responding and, hopefully from there if I get a mature follie, I'll trigger on CD12 and have my IUI on CD14! I really hope I respond well since I NEVER responded to Clomid. We shall see. :happydance:


Good Luck! FX'd for ya!


----------



## Amb434

Ahh, I did it! One shot of Menopur down, three shots to go. :haha: it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought, though tell my hands that, they were shaking the whole time, haha. Just had to share. Whew. :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 said:


> Ahh, I did it! One shot of Menopur down, three shots to go. :haha: it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought, though tell my hands that, they were shaking the whole time, haha. Just had to share. Whew. :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amb434

Hey Ladies!

I had an u/s today (CD8) to see how well I'm responding to Menopur. I have two follies on my right ovary - one is 11mm and the other is 12mm. That's more than I've ever had so I'm pretty excited. :happydance: My estrogen level is 47, so they're upping my dose to 1.5 vials of Menopur for the next few days, then I'll go back in for another u/s and blood work. :thumbup:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I had an u/s today (CD8) to see how well I'm responding to Menopur. I have two follies on my right ovary - one is 11mm and the other is 12mm. That's more than I've ever had so I'm pretty excited. :happydance: My estrogen level is 47, so they're upping my dose to 1.5 vials of Menopur for the next few days, then I'll go back in for another u/s and blood work. :thumbup:

Yay! FX'd that your follies grow, grow, and grow!


----------



## greeneyes0279

DH and I meet with our f/s on Tuesday to talk about what's next for us. Excited!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amb434

Thanks, Green! Can't wait to hear how your appt goes. :flower:


----------



## lillyttc

hi,
joining you all, will be doing one round of IUI next cycle with gonal F and something else. Docter said that probability of success is really low given my husbands sperm count and motility. Things are ok at my side according to the tests done till now. Dont have high hope, wishing for +ve though :haha:.
lilly


----------



## greeneyes0279

lillyttc said:


> hi,
> joining you all, will be doing one round of IUI next cycle with gonal F and something else. Docter said that probability of success is really low given my husbands sperm count and motility. Things are ok at my side according to the tests done till now. Dont have high hope, wishing for +ve though :haha:.
> lilly


Welcome Lilly! Have you tried putting your husband on vitamins and supplements that help increase sperm count and motility? I've had the same problem with my husband.
Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Amb434

Hello Lilly and welcome. :flower: Hope your IUI goes well and FX'd for a BFP!

Gotta wake up super early tomorrow for my u/s.. ew. :haha: I hope my follies are still responding. I've definitely been feeling side effects from the Menopur. Kinda bloated and having slight pains in my ovaries. I'm assuming this is normal? I really hope my E2 has improved, as well. I'll be back to update tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## lillyttc

hi,
thank you 'greeneyes0279' and 'Amb434' :hugs:.

@greeneyes0279: My husband was prescribed some medicines and supplements like L-carnitine and some more which i don't remember when we started visiting doctor for our infertility problem. That was about 2-3 years back. Rather than doing any good his count went down from 10 mil to 3 mil. So, i am not very optimistic about supplements in his case. This time he is again prescribed some other medicines one of which has 'arginine' (I am not good at remembering/spelling them). Just hope that his count at least stays where it was before starting them.


----------



## Amb434

Hmm.. so, not much happening at my u/s today. Turns out, my follicles have decreased in size. :shrug: I went from 11 & 12 to 8 & 9. I asked my FS about it and he said that follicles can fluctuate in size... but that doesn't sound very promising. I'm a little concerned, anyone else heard of this? I'm waiting to hear what my E2 results are and my Menopur dosage will more than likely get bumped up to 150iu. I'm only on CD11... any thoughts as to what's going on? :nope:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 said:


> Hmm.. so, not much happening at my u/s today. Turns out, my follicles have decreased in size. :shrug: I went from 11 & 12 to 8 & 9. I asked my FS about it and he said that follicles can fluctuate in size... but that doesn't sound very promising. I'm a little concerned, anyone else heard of this? I'm waiting to hear what my E2 results are and my Menopur dosage will more than likely get bumped up to 150iu. I'm only on CD11... any thoughts as to what's going on? :nope:


Sorry Amb. I've never heard of that.


----------



## greeneyes0279

My f/s appt went good. He said he could try clomid, but I'm affraid I would respond to well with clomid. I respond well to femara and have produced 2 eggs with each iui cycle. He said that if we do another iui cycle that he would do more monitoring. I think we're just gonna do another iui with more monitoring. He's also gonna put me on progesterone, because he thinks I may have an implantation problem. 

Of course he gave us the option of IVF, but we can't afford it. Oh, and he said he could do a laparoscopy to see if I have endometriosis. He said one of his other patients(a good friend of his) requested one and it showed she did have endo and he removed it and she got pregnant on her own soon after. I don't think dh wants me to do it though.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 said:


> Hmm.. so, not much happening at my u/s today. Turns out, my follicles have decreased in size. :shrug: I went from 11 & 12 to 8 & 9. I asked my FS about it and he said that follicles can fluctuate in size... but that doesn't sound very promising. I'm a little concerned, anyone else heard of this? I'm waiting to hear what my E2 results are and my Menopur dosage will more than likely get bumped up to 150iu. I'm only on CD11... any thoughts as to what's going on? :nope:

When do you go back to your f/s?


----------



## TntArs06

Greene- I think if you have done many IUI's then maybe a small look inside for endo might help. Why does he think you have endo? What are you symptoms? I was diagnosed 2 years ago with severe endo. I had a lap surgery July 1st this year and got my bfp in august. It unfortunately ended in a loss but I know that surgery helped. It took a week min to recover and my pain has subsided sense. Endo is estrogen based and you usually have a lack of progesterone. So being on that might just do the trick. I wish I could have been on progesteron and maybe I would still be preg. But next time my dr is keeping me on prometrium (progesterone based) through week16. I think we lost out angel bc of lack of progesterone and the d&c results came back fine. So maybe you might wanna tell your DH that a lap surgery is the way to go. BUT if they tell you to go on a 6month injection of lupron DONT DO IT! I FULLY regret ever being on that. Good luck to you hun. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Well after being on prometrium for one day my AF showed today. Looken to start IUI in a few weeks I think. I will be on clomid cd3-7 and then I believe 5 days after will get a u/s to see my follies and if everything is good there then will get the HCG trigger shot and then inseminate following day. Im kind of nervous as I never did the IUI route but we want a BFP again. So hopefully this will bring the light back in our lives.


----------



## greeneyes0279

TntArs06 said:


> Greene- I think if you have done many IUI's then maybe a small look inside for endo might help. Why does he think you have endo? What are you symptoms? I was diagnosed 2 years ago with severe endo. I had a lap surgery July 1st this year and got my bfp in august. It unfortunately ended in a loss but I know that surgery helped. It took a week min to recover and my pain has subsided sense. Endo is estrogen based and you usually have a lack of progesterone. So being on that might just do the trick. I wish I could have been on progesteron and maybe I would still be preg. But next time my dr is keeping me on prometrium (progesterone based) through week16. I think we lost out angel bc of lack of progesterone and the d&c results came back fine. So maybe you might wanna tell your DH that a lap surgery is the way to go. BUT if they tell you to go on a 6month injection of lupron DONT DO IT! I FULLY regret ever being on that. Good luck to you hun. :hugs:

Hi! He thinks I have an implantation problem. He's gonna have me take progesterone with this next IUI cycle. If I still don't get pregnant I'm seriously thinking of having the lap done just to be sure. He said you can have endo without any symptoms. I didn't know that. My sil had severe endo and had to have a hysterectomy because the pain was too severe every month. 

Good luck with your IUI! Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Amb434

I go see my FS again on Thursday for another u/s and blood work. I really hope things are improving. :( My E2 results came back and it's only at 61, so still not great. He upped my dosage to 150iu of Menopur and I'm really feeling more side effects from it. Especially pain where my ovaries are. I hope that means it's working. I'm still really concerned about my follicle size decreasing.. I've never heard of such a thing. :shrug: 

I'm really glad your appt went well, Green. Hopefully, the progesterone will do the trick! My FS is putting me on progesterone suppositories after my IUI, as well. I think that may have contributed to my m/c a year ago, my progesterone levels were very, very low. Are you just waiting on your next cycle now? FX'd that we get our BFP's this time around. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

greeneyes0279 said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> Greene- I think if you have done many IUI's then maybe a small look inside for endo might help. Why does he think you have endo? What are you symptoms? I was diagnosed 2 years ago with severe endo. I had a lap surgery July 1st this year and got my bfp in august. It unfortunately ended in a loss but I know that surgery helped. It took a week min to recover and my pain has subsided sense. Endo is estrogen based and you usually have a lack of progesterone. So being on that might just do the trick. I wish I could have been on progesteron and maybe I would still be preg. But next time my dr is keeping me on prometrium (progesterone based) through week16. I think we lost out angel bc of lack of progesterone and the d&c results came back fine. So maybe you might wanna tell your DH that a lap surgery is the way to go. BUT if they tell you to go on a 6month injection of lupron DONT DO IT! I FULLY regret ever being on that. Good luck to you hun. :hugs:
> 
> Hi! He thinks I have an implantation problem. He's gonna have me take progesterone with this next IUI cycle. If I still don't get pregnant I'm seriously thinking of having the lap done just to be sure. He said you can have endo without any symptoms. I didn't know that. My sil had severe endo and had to have a hysterectomy because the pain was too severe every month.
> 
> Good luck with your IUI! Lots of :dust: to you!Click to expand...

It is definitely possible to have endo and not have symptoms. Could be that you either have a high tolerance for pain or you have very minimal adhesions. Also, if this IUI cycle doesn't work and you do end up having the lap done, they can check your tubes as well and essentially get "cleaned out." I think your OH will come around. This 2nd lap I had, was only about 3-5 days of recovery. Two of those days were in bed and the rest was just home rest but could cook and do minimal cleaning. If you have a really good dr the lap should be a breeze. I had a bad dr (didn't know it at the time) and she messed up my body big time and was in pain for months. So all the luck to you hun! Im on progesterone as well and think I lost my angel to lack of progest. Loads of :dust: to ya hun and really hope you get a BFP and some answers as well.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 said:


> I go see my FS again on Thursday for another u/s and blood work. I really hope things are improving. :( My E2 results came back and it's only at 61, so still not great. He upped my dosage to 150iu of Menopur and I'm really feeling more side effects from it. Especially pain where my ovaries are. I hope that means it's working. I'm still really concerned about my follicle size decreasing.. I've never heard of such a thing. :shrug:
> 
> I'm really glad your appt went well, Green. Hopefully, the progesterone will do the trick! My FS is putting me on progesterone suppositories after my IUI, as well. I think that may have contributed to my m/c a year ago, my progesterone levels were very, very low. Are you just waiting on your next cycle now? FX'd that we get our BFP's this time around. :hugs:

Sounds like your having growing pains. FX'd that your follies have grown! Yeah, I'm waiting for my next cycle. Hopefully that will be by the end of next week. I'm on cd23 today.


----------



## greeneyes0279

TntArs06 said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> Greene- I think if you have done many IUI's then maybe a small look inside for endo might help. Why does he think you have endo? What are you symptoms? I was diagnosed 2 years ago with severe endo. I had a lap surgery July 1st this year and got my bfp in august. It unfortunately ended in a loss but I know that surgery helped. It took a week min to recover and my pain has subsided sense. Endo is estrogen based and you usually have a lack of progesterone. So being on that might just do the trick. I wish I could have been on progesteron and maybe I would still be preg. But next time my dr is keeping me on prometrium (progesterone based) through week16. I think we lost out angel bc of lack of progesterone and the d&c results came back fine. So maybe you might wanna tell your DH that a lap surgery is the way to go. BUT if they tell you to go on a 6month injection of lupron DONT DO IT! I FULLY regret ever being on that. Good luck to you hun. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! He thinks I have an implantation problem. He's gonna have me take progesterone with this next IUI cycle. If I still don't get pregnant I'm seriously thinking of having the lap done just to be sure. He said you can have endo without any symptoms. I didn't know that. My sil had severe endo and had to have a hysterectomy because the pain was too severe every month.
> 
> Good luck with your IUI! Lots of :dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> It is definitely possible to have endo and not have symptoms. Could be that you either have a high tolerance for pain or you have very minimal adhesions. Also, if this IUI cycle doesn't work and you do end up having the lap done, they can check your tubes as well and essentially get "cleaned out." I think your OH will come around. This 2nd lap I had, was only about 3-5 days of recovery. Two of those days were in bed and the rest was just home rest but could cook and do minimal cleaning. If you have a really good dr the lap should be a breeze. I had a bad dr (didn't know it at the time) and she messed up my body big time and was in pain for months. So all the luck to you hun! Im on progesterone as well and think I lost my angel to lack of progest. Loads of :dust: to ya hun and really hope you get a BFP and some answers as well.Click to expand...


Thanks! Yes, I do have a great doctor. I'm hoping I don't have to have it done. I had an hsg test back in April and my tubes were clear.


----------



## Amb434

Sigh... I'm going nuts here. :dohh: Just got back from my u/s. Both of the follicles on my right ovary have shrunk down, and now I have 3 follicles on my left ovary - 9, 10 & 12 - when there wasn't anything there before..:shrug: I'm so confused and very discouraged. Even though those follicle sizes are looking good, what's to say they won't just disappear by my next u/s?! Ugh.. wtf.. 

Waiting to hear what my E2 is. My FS told me that the pains I'm having in my ovaries are a good sign, he said that it's probably the estrogen.


----------



## Amb434

Well, my E2 is better. I'm at 138, definitely better than a couple of days ago. Staying on 150iu Menopur and going back in for another u/s and bloodwork on Saturday.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Amb434 said:


> Well, my E2 is better. I'm at 138, definitely better than a couple of days ago. Staying on 150iu Menopur and going back in for another u/s and bloodwork on Saturday.


FX'd that you have a mature follicle on Saturday and that your E2 continues to rise. Sending you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

THi Guys,

I have learned so much from this site and it has really made me feel better. My hubby and I have been trying to concieve since Jan 2010. I was on the IUD for about 4 years, we decided it was time to try. I had it removed in Nov 2009 and got my first cycle in Jan 2010. In July I got a false negative test and got really discouraged. Fast forward to now. I have had all kinds of tests run and found out that I have PCOS. My hubby had his tests done and we are awaiting the results from the Dr. but can't get in until Jan 7. I suspect something isn't right because she said she would only call us in if he was less than "stellar". She has already mentioned IUI so I have been stalking this site. I am very grateful to all of you ladies for sharing your story and I pray everything works out for us all! greeneyes0279 that look like Tiger Staduim! GEAUX TIEGRS c/o 2002!


----------



## labmommy

Hi ladies,

Can I join you all? I just had lap surgery Thursday. Still in some pain. I had some pain recently in my right ovary area and had no success conceiving. I have been diagnosed with stage 3 endo. Two solid cysts in the right ovary, none in the left. Scarring that was removed and an emergency appendectomy while under. Oh, and various small cysts they found while in me. The hsg was clear. My right ovary was attached to my pelvis. They unattached it. My post op and consult for treatment is this Thursday. The doc told OH that he gives us three to six months of trying before he wants to do ivf. Which we can't afford. Any suggestions???


----------



## lillyttc

hi, 
Sorry i am reposting this here again hoping that i might get replies. I am getting gonal F injection to go through IUI this month. I went for a third (scan+ blood test) today morning (its my CD15). I have a cycle length of 25-27 days. I should have ovulated by now according to my calculation based on past temp charts and cycles. but i have been asked to take gonalF for 4 more days till Sunday and asked to come back on Monday for another scan + blood tests. i just dont understand whats going on, is it really that my body is trying something different this time, is it possible that gonalF would delay ovulation, and what would be the effect if I take gonalF even after I ovulate...anybody experienced a situation like this...more than feeling down about the probably of missing the correct time this month i am fearing about the bad effects of gonalF as everything was ( is ) fine with my reproductive system till now according to all the tests. I was told that my right ovary has two big follicles of same size (no numbers though) left has some small ones (not significant probably). I have lot of questions going on in my head, not able to be at peace. I was prescribed ovitrelle after gonalF but till now i am not told when I am supposed to take that.

Sorry for being so long. Hope would get some answers which would calm my anxiety. According to what has been going on it seems this would be an extremely long cycle (like a complete solar eclipse, very rare)


----------



## labmommy

wow lilly, I'm sorry I have no idea. :dohh:

I didn't want to read and leave. Good luck to getting this answered.


----------



## Megg33k

They'll know according to the ultrasound if you've already ovulated. They would see collapsed follicles and fluid around the ovary. If they say you haven't ovulated, then you haven't. Try to just sort of blindly do as they tell you... Its very hard, but they do know what they're doing more often than not!


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey ladies!! not sure how many of you lovely people still check in here but wanted to update you with my news!!

I havent posted in a while as I was trying to take a break from the obsessing and it seems to have worked! I finally got my first ever BFP on Christmas Day after our 4th IUI, best xmas present ever!!! I am terrified to even say it out loud as I am so scared I'll jinx it, I'm still not even 4 weeks yet!!

I had had lots of problems with my lining not getting thick enough in the past so was given extra estrogen this cycle which I think was what made the difference, my lining was 8.7mm on cd9 and we had the iui on cd11. First BFP was at 10dpiui and the line has been getting steadily darker since! I am 14dpiui tomorrow, I havent phoned the hospital yet as my official test day isnt til Friday but I am fit to burst!! I am so so scared, almost as scared as I was that I would never get pregnant, after all this time it almost feels too good to be true but to just know that it is possible is amazing and I will take every day of being pregnant I can get, hopefully all the way to September!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hollyw79

that is AWESOME MarsMaiden! Congrats!


----------



## lillyttc

Congratulations 'MarsMaiden'. Positive updates like yours give us energy to be positive. Happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Megg33k

MarsMaiden said:


> hey ladies!! not sure how many of you lovely people still check in here but wanted to update you with my news!!
> 
> I havent posted in a while as I was trying to take a break from the obsessing and it seems to have worked! I finally got my first ever BFP on Christmas Day after our 4th IUI, best xmas present ever!!! I am terrified to even say it out loud as I am so scared I'll jinx it, I'm still not even 4 weeks yet!!
> 
> I had had lots of problems with my lining not getting thick enough in the past so was given extra estrogen this cycle which I think was what made the difference, my lining was 8.7mm on cd9 and we had the iui on cd11. First BFP was at 10dpiui and the line has been getting steadily darker since! I am 14dpiui tomorrow, I havent phoned the hospital yet as my official test day isnt til Friday but I am fit to burst!! I am so so scared, almost as scared as I was that I would never get pregnant, after all this time it almost feels too good to be true but to just know that it is possible is amazing and I will take every day of being pregnant I can get, hopefully all the way to September!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

OMG! I'm SO happy for you!!! :hugs: You should head over the to the Assisted Conception thread in 1st Tri!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MarsMaiden

thank you ladies! After 3 failed cycles, I was really losing hope that IUI woiuld work for us and was just waiting for IVF next year so am feeling really blessed.


----------



## greeneyes0279

MarsMaiden said:


> hey ladies!! not sure how many of you lovely people still check in here but wanted to update you with my news!!
> 
> I havent posted in a while as I was trying to take a break from the obsessing and it seems to have worked! I finally got my first ever BFP on Christmas Day after our 4th IUI, best xmas present ever!!! I am terrified to even say it out loud as I am so scared I'll jinx it, I'm still not even 4 weeks yet!!
> 
> I had had lots of problems with my lining not getting thick enough in the past so was given extra estrogen this cycle which I think was what made the difference, my lining was 8.7mm on cd9 and we had the iui on cd11. First BFP was at 10dpiui and the line has been getting steadily darker since! I am 14dpiui tomorrow, I havent phoned the hospital yet as my official test day isnt til Friday but I am fit to burst!! I am so so scared, almost as scared as I was that I would never get pregnant, after all this time it almost feels too good to be true but to just know that it is possible is amazing and I will take every day of being pregnant I can get, hopefully all the way to September!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Congrats! If you don't mind me asking....what were your symptoms in the 2ww? I'm 5dpiui and this is my 4th iui also. I don't have any symptoms except for a lil cramping.


----------



## labmommy

Oh Congratulations!!!!!!! :thumbup:

That is so awesome!

Did you use injectibles or clomid this cycle?


----------



## MarsMaiden

greeneyes - very few early symptoms to be honest. I have had cramping since 6dpiui but I had that on my failed cycles also. The ony slightly different things are that my skin normally clears up just before af but this time it has stayed really bad and my nipples started getting really tingly about 11dpiui, also I am hugely bloated which would normally have eased off by now. Best of luck for your cycle.

labmommy - I was on buserilin and puregon for this cycle, same as for all my others but this time I started taking estrogen tablets as well on cd8. I believe thats what made the difference for me.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

MarsMaiden said:


> greeneyes - very few early symptoms to be honest. I have had cramping since 6dpiui but I had that on my failed cycles also. The ony slightly different things are that my skin normally clears up just before af but this time it has stayed really bad and my nipples started getting really tingly about 11dpiui, also I am hugely bloated which would normally have eased off by now. Best of luck for your cycle.
> 
> labmommy - I was on buserilin and puregon for this cycle, same as for all my others but this time I started taking estrogen tablets as well on cd8. I believe thats what made the difference for me.

Man I think I need to write all this info down as my appointment is this Friday! I will find out all the info on the IUI...today I think I am ovulating but I am scared to test it.


----------



## torybell_06

Hey this is new to me! My husband and I have been trying for almost 3 years, and we got pregnant in 09 and i had a miscarriage Dec. 09. After that we have been trying none stop since and nothing has happened. I have been checking temps, and ovalution kits. My doctor is sending me to Dr. Barnett (Dallas,Tx) we have our appt on Tuesday 3/1. Does any have an suggestions on questions to ask the doctor, or tell me how your 1st appt went? We are trying to do IUI in March do you think that is to soon? My period will be here March 12. Let me know thanks!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

torybell_06 said:


> Hey this is new to me! My husband and I have been trying for almost 3 years, and we got pregnant in 09 and i had a miscarriage Dec. 09. After that we have been trying none stop since and nothing has happened. I have been checking temps, and ovalution kits. My doctor is sending me to Dr. Barnett (Dallas,Tx) we have our appt on Tuesday 3/1. Does any have an suggestions on questions to ask the doctor, or tell me how your 1st appt went? We are trying to do IUI in March do you think that is to soon? My period will be here March 12. Let me know thanks!

Hi!
I am in the Dallas area as well, I think it all depends on the doctor. My doctor wanted to do a few more tests to be sure the IUI was the next step. But your Dr. may want to just get right to it. My cousin attends the same practice but a different doctor. She sounded just like you! She wanted it done right then and there, but she is also having to schedule other tests. I hope all goes well please let us know how it goes!


----------

